# What did you do with your tank today?



## aemaki09

Thought it would be cool to see what everyone does with their tanks!

You can post anything from feeding your fish to doing a complete overhaul, a water change to medicating, adding a new fish or new plants....
Basically post anything you want as long as it is related to one of your tanks!


Ex:
Today I fed everyone, started rinsing sand for my substrate change, added some more baby ferns to my driftwood, and did a small w/c on my fry tank.


----------



## jesssan2442

yesterday I got some frozen brine shrimp for my little guys and I got some aquarium silicone to glue a piece of driftwood to a tile cause it wouldn't sink..
today I did water changes..
and on thursday I'm gonna put the driftwood in the tanks!!! 
and when I get the money I'm gonna buy live plants for them!!


----------



## Skyewillow

Fed everyone, Mike had to take out a guppy that had died, Archi was displeased and she's been scavenging all dead guppies, going to pull a WC on Hu's tank.


----------



## xShainax

Took out a dead platy before Maestro ate it. That's about it


----------



## Crowntails

Doing a water change later!


----------



## Juditko

Corralled Buzz Betta for a feeding while the rasboras swam befuddled, then ate!!


----------



## ZubinBetta

I visited a LFS and bought a resin cave for Blossom for his 5.5g tank. It had a plastic plant attached, which I detached. About an hour after I put it in the tank Blossom was resting inside. I'm watching his fins to make sure they don't tear. The opening to the cave is large enough that he doesn't have to squeeze through, and the sides of the cave are not sharp but not perfectly smooth, either. It seems they don't really make ornaments with bettas in mind.


----------



## bettaluver14

shot my Ammo back up to 4ppm today in my cycling 10gal :3 today's day 29!!!!!!! also did a partial WC to keep things going and vacuumed Zuko's current 2.5gal.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Well this morning I worked on conditioning one of my males up for breeding. He is just not aggressive enough, and so I have been trying to build up his confidence with daily flare sessions at the mirror. 

I also got took some nice shots of my fish for my blog, and then my camera ran out of battery. 

Then I fed a few of my fry/juvies in the grow-outs breakfast.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I hauled my but out of bed at 11:50 to feed my fish, I am behind on water changes by three days because I am so sick, running a fever and throwing up my gut 
The fry tank needs a water change but I can't get out of bed. I attempted to do a water change but after 30 seconds o holding the syphon hose I was so dizzy I dumped the water back in the tank and threw up in the bathroom. Oh my life.
I can barely move 
Although I am almost finished all the Pirates of the Caribbean movies although I have slept through most of each one. Maybe tomorrow I will watch as many Lord Of The Ring movies as possible.


----------



## DreamerHorse

I fed Azure and Valentine today. I also kept watch on my new heater. Then later I gave both a few bloodworms. Later I did a 50%/60% water change. I also got some nice pictures of Valentine and Azure for when I go to my dad's in a few weeks.


----------



## VJM

Great thread! So many busy Betta owners. 

I water tested, changed 50% of the water in each tank, trimmed what I hope is the last of the melting leaves from plants in the 2.5g, picked out and floated some manzanita that will be the base for some fissidens I just bought (squee! I love new plants!). 

Bought all the shipping materials I am sending for rehoming bettas to me, and assembled the insulated box.


----------



## Blue Fish

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> I hauled my but out of bed at 11:50 to feed my fish, I am behind on water changes by three days because I am so sick, running a fever and throwing up my gut
> The fry tank needs a water change but I can't get out of bed. I attempted to do a water change but after 30 seconds o holding the syphon hose I was so dizzy I dumped the water back in the tank and threw up in the bathroom. Oh my life.
> I can barely move
> Although I am almost finished all the Pirates of the Caribbean movies although I have slept through most of each one. Maybe tomorrow I will watch as many Lord Of The Ring movies as possible.


You poor thing! There is a nasty 'flu going around (at least here in the southern US), that *wasn't* covered by the 'flu shot.  We've seen tons of cases at work...so you're not alone? Not that that's any comfort.  
But, I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Tikibirds

Not a damn thing..I did the 7 Water changes yesterday


----------



## Blue Fish

I finished setting up Roslyn's new 10 gallon tank, put him in, watched him swim, and swim, and swim, and swim...and then scare the bejeepers out of his neighbor, Emmett. Poor little Emmett...he's just so shy. I keep hoping he's going to learn to be tough!  Roslyn finally settled down and tucked himself in behind the sponge on his filter. He's crammed in there like a little blue and pink sardine, but he's happy.  

Duncan actually swam over and looked for food, so he's getting braver and starting to realize that I bring tasty snacks, not life in a tiny cup.  

Everybody else got fed, and I'm in need of a water change for everyone. 
Sucked out some baby pond snails in Buckley and Copper's tanks, and fished out a few adults from Geoffrey and Chaucer. Dang things are NEVER going to go away...

Toulouse made a bubblenest in his happiness that Somerset is back from medication/quarantine. He's been floating at full-fin for the last 24 hours.  Tiny dork. 

Bought some acrylic sheets at Home Depot so that I can *finally* get rid of the plastic wrap over the tops of my tanks. It's going to be a fabulous day when I don't have to unclip saran wrap to feed!


----------



## Polkadot

Today I said good morning to Peanut,Button & Piglet,turned their lamps on,checked the temperatures & fed them their NLS pellets.Around lunch time I turned their lamps off as there was a nice light coming in the house & it was VERY hot here today.In the evening I switched their lamps back on,fed them their NLS pellets plus 1 freeze dried bloodworm each.I just turned their lamps off a while ago (leaving a desk lamp on nearby) so they could settle down for the night. :greenyay:


----------



## Skyewillow

Tikibirds said:


> Not a damn thing..I did the 7 Water changes yesterday


LMAO! Mine are tomorrow.


----------



## Stone

lets see inspected all 9 tanks....checked to make sure all fish were alive and healthy, fed the 9 tanks of fish, did the water testing on the ones that are newish to make sure they are within tolerances, and some light cleaning in a few......and a 30% water change in the 29 gal sorority tank


----------



## ZubinBetta

Today I took out the resin cave I put in yesterday, as well as the Pineapple House, because Blossom's caudal had two tears that had not been there before. He loved his furniture, but it's just too dangerous, I'm afraid. So I poured some Stresscoat + aloe, as well as some Atison's BettaSPA in the tank. Do coffee mugs on their sides work as "caves"?


----------



## Indigo Betta

ZubinBetta said:


> Today I took out the resin cave I put in yesterday, as well as the Pineapple House, because Blossom's caudal had two tears that had not been there before. He loved his furniture, but it's just too dangerous, I'm afraid. So I poured some Stresscoat + aloe, as well as some Atison's BettaSPA in the tank. Do coffee mugs on their sides work as "caves"?


that gives me a idea, but i think maybe coffee mugs are not used because the paint on them could leak into the water and harm the fish, but i'm not sure?


----------



## Blue Fish

Anything that is food-grade safe is safe for fishies.  Coffee mugs make great caves, especially if you let the handle part stay up, and they'll swim through it.  

You can also leave them straight up (IE, cup standing up as if you were drinking out of it. One of my boys used to curl up and sleep in there, it was really cute.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Blue Fish said:


> Anything that is food-grade safe is safe for fishies.  Coffee mugs make great caves, especially if you let the handle part stay up, and they'll swim through it.
> 
> You can also leave them straight up (IE, cup standing up as if you were drinking out of it. One of my boys used to curl up and sleep in there, it was really cute.


that's good i might try it out my self, i'll have to find a nice clean mug, thanks for the idea


----------



## aemaki09

Fed everyone, packed and shipped some plants, and rinsed some more sand!
Now I gotta work up some more energy to do a w/c on the fry tank.


----------



## Skyewillow

Just fed everybody, and I added some epsom into Mushu and Lillith's digs, because she keeps snuggling the divider to be close to 'Shu, and he keeps nipping her caudal through the divider. Weirdos.

Oh, and threw some food at my poor, starving frogs that have beachball bellies.


----------



## Blue Fish

I changed water yesterday, added in a bit more than normal...went to feed this morning, and discovered that everyone had jumped the dividers and was now living together. AGGGHHHHHH!  

Fortunately, only two were really going at it (out of the six)...and no one was injured in their morning tussles...So, I spent the next half hour making and installing taller dividers!  

Going to pick up the new 20 gallon for the girls later today, then will be crafting new plants/trees and setting up their new tank.


----------



## farmgirl598

I vacuumed 9 out of my 10 tanks, and set up a new semi-hex 5 gallon for my new lavender, blue, and maroon HM, Chance. HE LOVES his new tank, and he has a new fluval cave in it too. I also did TWO water changes in TieDye's tank, since his heater broke and water got inside it. I also cleaned Angus, Dazzle, Nimbus, Maxximus, Kalika, and Nemo's tanks, as well as the all male guppy tank and the Endler tank. Gotta clean the 10 gallon guppy tank tomorrow. I REALLY enjoy caring for my fishies!


----------



## finnfinnfriend

I just did a PWC today lol


----------



## jesssan2442

today I fed my fish and played with them. Mardi currently has a small case of fin rot so I'm about to do a W/C on him then maybe move him back into his 5g because I put him in the 1g (it is heated) for treatment but he appears to already begun growing his fins back


----------



## amzingaly

Today i moved my betta and my ghost shrimp into a temporary tank so i can take them all back up to college. I also bought new substrate so I'm going to redecorate the tank tomorrow :-D


----------



## Polkadot

Today was wc day and during each I put a new silk plant in each of my little boys tanks which they all love! They went swimming through them and resting on them. I also changed around one of Button's hideouts & gave him a bell ornament that looks like it's rusted with barnacles on it.He loves caves & went in it almost straight away.Their tanks all look so lovely,I couldn't stop watching them.Also all 3 boys chased the gravel vac today which was very funny & cute. :mrgreen:


----------



## aemaki09

Yesterday I bought 2 ADF's so today I am going to have to do a good amount more research on them.
I also changed substrate in 1 of my 2.5's into an NPT and am going to work on the rest today.
Did a w/c on both the fry tank and main tank. 
I'm also about to start conditioning my next pair today, but can't decide which to do yet


Come-on people! Lets keep this thread going


----------



## Skyewillow

Aemaki, I'll help you out with some research, I'm still doing mine. We're picking up a friend for Pancake on Thurs (since Mike got out of class too late last Wednesday).

I (sadly) moved Norbert off of the desk, I have to clean Pancake's (ADF) tank today, and Freddie and Frankie's (ACF). I made a lid for Pancake's tank, Fenghuang and I did some research and learned that sculpey clay and hot glue are AQ safe (tried by numerous people across many forums with success), so I made a nifty cave with plants on it for testing (to see if they like it) in one of the tanks.

WHEW! lol


----------



## Jexx

I emptied the water in Galileo's home tank and vacuumed, then emptied the water from Esmeralda's tank into his (he is not in it and I want to keep the cycle going). Then I refilled Esmeralda's tank with clean water and vacuumed. Then I changed the water in Sesshomaru's tank and vacuumed. Then I cupped Galileo and did a 100% water change on his hospital tank and remedicated his water and them put him back in after a half hour of acclimatizing. Then I tried to feed him. Then I fed the other two. Then I tried to feed the new snails. They wouldn't eat veggies so I tried flake food. Esmeralda ate that. So I tried sinking pellets from NLS. She hunted down every single pellet in the gravel and ate them all. Now she is stalking the snails because she knows I want to feed them. Oh also one of them laid an egg first day in the tank!!) and Esmeralda ate that too :/


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Why I have not seen this thread before? Anyway....

Yesterday, picked up silk flowers. Let them soak overnight to remove any dirt or excess dye. 

Today, dried off the flowers. Figured out how to arrange them so they would work in the tanks. Used silicone to attach the stems to river rocks.

Now, I'm bored because it's going to take 24 hours for the stuff to dry. 

And tonight, I need to do water changes.


----------



## JadeAngel

It's 4:45pm. Since 10:15 am I have been completely taking apart, rinsing, and reorganizing all the decorations AND gravel in Four 5 gallon tanks.

We have been waiting for 2 tanks, and they arrived today. I decided to totally redo all of the gravel and decorations in all of the tanks. Total makeover! and boy did I give myself a heavy project!!! :lol:

My back is killing me after 6 and a half hours of bending and lifting 50 lb tanks and buckets, but it's worth it! 

The last tank is filling up with water now, so I'll post pictures when I'm done :-D


----------



## majesticstorm

Well, fed my fishes today. Added more fish food into both of the cycling tanks. Will change the water in Rain's container later (which is floating in his cycling tank to keep him warm).


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Well this morning I cleaned out five of my grow-outs and then did two of my breeding pair tanks. Going to have another six tanks to clean out when I get home this afternoon. 

I also have put some oak leaves in some water to get them to sink, and then I am going to add them into a couple of my tanks to replace the leaf litter that has broken down.


----------



## WolfHhowling

yesterday I added, two high fin black and gold platys, two sword tails, and fed them and the fry.

To day I added Some agate stones ( polished and after a three hour memory relapse took out the Green rock... remembering Green = arsenic or copper/ no damage was done since it wasn't in the tank long enough).

Fed fish going to feed fry... Oh and gave mom gravel and plants for her betta tank. Poor Mr betta got yelled at for getting in my moms way trying to fix his filter. Poor fishy, she made it up to him by giving him tasty shrimps.


----------



## Fin Fancier

Picked up a nerite snail I'm tentatively naming Nemo to go in the 10 gal. Gills is having a good time flaring at the bag then swimming over to look at me wondering why what I'm giving his is not food.


----------



## quietlythundering

Today, my first ever package of IAL's came in! 
Also, I've got the place to myself for the weekend, so I'm being sneaky and buying another betta (hopefully that gorgeous white and blue plakat is still at Petco! I saw him last Friday, and boy I fell hard!) I bought all the supplies for him today, getting 3 days worth of bike riding done in one day, and now all I need is him!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

@WolfHhowling - Green is copper. Did you mom really yell at her betta? LOL


----------



## mushumouse

just did a 50% change as usual on a sunday... with no vacuuming. uuugh. i'm trying to cycle my tank again, so i know i'm not supposed to vacuum more than once a week, but it's _so hard._ every time i walk by the tank and see amano poop on the bottom i have to grapple the turkey baster out of my own hand. it looks dirty! i need to clean it! :evil: at this point i'm considering picking up some black sand at petco tonight and just replacing the substrate before the cycle gets going, so i can't be so ocd about this.


----------



## ZubinBetta

@mushumouse, in the picture (avatar) your betta appears to be dancing in front of the moss ball, keeping time to unheard music and swinging the thermometer! You really captured a moment there.


----------



## VJM

Cut all my leggy rotala down, replanted the bushy tops. It took me forever. 

Also planted a bunch of various whatnots and soforths I have had floating and sending out roots. 

This poor tank looks like a garage sale, but I am getting a good lesson in aquascaping from taking care of it.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Well, because I had so much other (nonfish) stuff to do today..... I ended up redoing all four tanks, instead. :roll:

I am perfecting the art of procrastination.... :roll:


----------



## mushumouse

@lbf uh oh, that sounds awfully familiar... 

@zubinbetta lol thank you! i've thought about changing it because it's from when i first brought him home, but i've never been able to take another picture i liked as much so i'm glad it amused you. :lol:

i did end up changing my substrate last night, replanting everything in the same place & throwing in a third of a bottle of safestart. i'm going to put the rest in when i start getting some kind of readings so it has something to "eat", but it's really clouded up the water! i didn't realize it would be so "chunky". :shock: my betta kept trying to eat it.


----------



## quietlythundering

quietlythundering said:


> Today, my first ever package of IAL's came in!
> Also, I've got the place to myself for the weekend, so I'm being sneaky and buying another betta (hopefully that gorgeous white and blue plakat is still at Petco! I saw him last Friday, and boy I fell hard!) I bought all the supplies for him today, getting 3 days worth of bike riding done in one day, and now all I need is him!


UPDATE!!!! He was there!!!!!!! :-D And now he's being acclimated to his new tank. I can't think of a name for him (yet, I know I was gonna name him either Brosieden or Brocean, but neither fits.) I thought he was blind at first, but then I placed his cup next to a cup one of my girls is in right now (I also cleaned tanks yesterday!!!!!!) and he started flaring and flirting! He even gave Tsarina breeding stripes!


----------



## Polkadot

Today was wc day.I had to take the granite rock cave out of little Button's tank today because I noticed a couple of little marks that looked like rust? There must be tiny little flecks of something in the granite so I replaced it with his log decoration.It's a shame because the granite cave looked really nice,but I couldn't take a chance with it,plus he also has his bell shaped cave that he loves.I replaced Peanut's thermometer with a newone & he chased the gravel vac.And Piglet won 1st prize for the cleanest tank of the week. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kaxen

Monitoring the heck out of my tank because I introduced red cherry shrimp. Trying to figure out if Addie is curious or hungry because she tried to nip one, but the shrimp is a bit faster than she is and bigger than her mouth. Fed her a big breakfast (well, two pellets instead of one) so she will be less hungry while I'm gone for work. Hoping she's just curious, but gah, this is stressful. x_x But she currently hasn't devoted her entire time to hunting down the shrimp yet. She kind of hovers over them for a little and then goes back to swimming.

But the shrimp don't like my artificial shrimp tubes, so I might go get some driftwood or more natural-looking stuff. Have some flame moss coming in today.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86

I've been sick lately, so I haven't been able to really do anything but necessary water changes and feeding. I fed them all today and watched Patriot swim around, since his side is the only part of the tank I can see from my bed.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Today is water change day. (Again.)

It also means I can redo the tanks. (Again.)

Look out fishies! I have some new plants for you! Red ones! Oooooo.


----------



## Polkadot

Today was wc day.I took one plant out from each little boys tank just to give them some extra free swimming room & they all seem very happy about it.Not that their tanks were crowded or anything before,but the plants have more room to spread out now & so do Peanut,Button & Piglet. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: So they now have 2 silk plants,2 hideouts & a homemade leaf hammock each to play amongst.


----------



## Labelle

It was water change day, so I put Junior in his cup (the one he came with) and started the cleaning process. I decided that I needed to switch things up a little bit so I removed one of the fake plants and put another in its place. Junior seemed rather interested in this new plant and is still exploring to see if I did anything else.


----------



## bniebetta

Today was cleaning day (actually wed was, but I am moving so things are a little hectic and I had to postpone). I cleaned three five gallons, a 20 gallon, a 2.5 gallon and a one gallon. PHEW!


----------



## Crowntails

Today I took down my entire 15 gallon because the whole tank came down with ich and some other disease, so i ended up loosing 8 out of my 11 fish. I got new black sand, boiled all my plants, bleached down the whole tank, filter, and heater, and then finally set the whole tank back up along with the 3 surviving fish. The tank has to re-cycle now but its okay.


----------



## amzingaly

Today i rearranged the 5 gallon, again -_-.


----------



## VJM

Massive plant removal. The anacharis had taken over. As had the wisteria. 

I can see the fish again!


----------



## Fin Fancier

I did: 
- Mild trim trimming of my telanthera so I could add some color to the five. 
- Water test on the five gallon to check for any ammonia spikes from adding soil to the tank before re-introducing Julian. I think he misses his plants. 
- All fishes happily fed. 
- Fiddling with heaters because everyone was a bit cold this morning. MN spring is being temperamental.


----------



## KoriC

I planted some dwarf hair grass into Zuko's tank around his ornament, and I started getting my dwarf four leaf clover ready for Sokka's tank which I'll probably end up doing tomorrow or Tuesday with a water change.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Set up a new 10 gallon tank for my spare males. 

Tore down the tank the spare males were previously in and netted them all out. 

Put the tank back together and did a head-count on the remaining residents. 

Did water changes on my twelve other tanks. 

Now I'm just about to harvest some of my grindals and feed my juveniles.


----------



## amzingaly

today is water change day for the 2.5 gallon and i will be switching my boy from his 5 gallon rounded tank into a standard 5 gallon. Im going to make dividers for a 10 gallon and possibly the 5 gallon(if i choose to get a new boy  ).


----------



## JadeAngel

I added a 2" clay pot to my 10g sorority for the girls (used a screw driver to carefully chisel out the back so it can be swam through) and I took another 2" clay pot and carefully broke it in half and also chiseled out the back, and that one I put in a 5g tank to add an ADF-only sized cave for more comfort and hiding.

I'll probably do a water change on the 10g later today as well.


----------



## aemaki09

Added night lights to the sorority tank, did w/c's on everything under 2 gallons, and then recultured all my worms


----------



## jesssan2442

today I'll be going to a local goodwill to see if they have any tanks for either of my new fish!! If I can't find any tanks then I'm gonna order 2 3g critter keepers off amazon!! right now the new fish are in 1g temp bowls so I might do a water change!! 

tomorrow is PWC for both my 5gs... they are currently having algea out brakes but I think I can get it under control...


----------



## Polkadot

Today was wc day,but it has been veeeery cold here today so I made it as quick as possible so the little boys heaters wouldn't be off long.Instead of slowly cupping the new water in (which is how I usually do it) I have been just carefully pouring the water in straight from the bucket,which ofcourse is much quicker & alot faster for the heaters to be put back on.Peanut,Button & Piglet really like wc day,nothing bothers them,even when it's cold which is great.I wuv them! :mrgreen:

Funny thing is that when I went to put my own heater on today it was broken. :lol:


----------



## SeaKnight

Fed everybody, removed a dead guppy from my Husband's Hex and did a 50% water change on what has now become the nursery. I am now looking online to see if I can find a top for my 50 (Glass lid slipped and broke) None of the local stores seem to have the appropriate size in stock and it'll take just as long to "special" order one as it would to order one over the internet soooooooooo..... Currently I have a make shift lid made from a yard stick, a piece of vinyl siding, masking tape and Suran wrap.....


----------



## Vickytoria3112

Added an aerator and did a water change.


----------



## SeaKnight

So today we awake to a very clogged filter (In the nursery tank) in a very hard to reach area, one non working filter in the Hex (Turns out the power cord came unplugged) and one dead Female Molly (turns out the filter must of been clogged a lot longer than I realized, Ammonia in tank was through the roof!!!!! and I just did a 50% water change yesterday and cleaned out what I thought was the clog causing the problems with water flow) .... removed Pepper (Dead), returned Feather (Momma of the 12 surviving fry) to main Hex, Did a water change of almost 95% on nursery and unclogged filter, again. All seems good to go now..... But ohhhhhh when it rains it pours!!!!!!! Think it's time to invest in some new filters!!!!!!!!!!!


Edit to add: Oh ya and took out most of the artificial stuff and added some live plants to the nursery...


----------



## Alu

I retied the java fern to a piece of driftwood and it looks a lot better now. Did a tiny water change, and then cleaned up the substrate some.

Still trying to decide how I want the tank to look though!


----------



## Taeanna

Did a small water change, fed the boys. 
Drew all over the tanks with whiteboard marker to give them something to look at.
Kaida and I had a fun game of 'flare at the evil nasty pen'.


----------



## IndigoChild311

Today was just a normal day of feeding Mojo and Humphrey. 
Mojo seems quite pleased with his 1 gallon bowl atop the fire place mantel where he can look at everyone passing by.
Humphrey, I think knows something is up. (He's been flaring at me all day, knowing I'm keeping secrets from him) I've been planning for quite a while to get my friend a betta for her birthday and purchasing a small heater for a new 1.5-2 gallon vase I'm going to put Humphrey in.
I'm also considering getting a moss ball and cutting it up into 3 moss balls.


----------



## Polkadot

I usually do water changes on Saturdays but I finished work early so did them all today.And.........Button made his very first bubble nest!!!!!!!!!!!
I hated to wreck it for him,but I had to disturb it during the clean,I tried to go around it but unfortunately bumped it.It was a really great looking one though & so cute! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lights106

I had to do an emergency water change. He ammonia spiked in my 5 gal. And randomly my filter stopped working. So I had to figure that out.


----------



## Polkadot

Today was wc day,I also gave the sponges in the filters a clean. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Polkadot

I usually do wc day on Saturday but we are going to have really cold weather this weekend,so Friday was wc day this week.All 3 little boys had fun chasing the gravel vac & bubble surfing when the new water was poured in.Because it's winter time I just pour the water carefully in straight from the bucket (instead of cupping it back in) so the heater is off for as short a time as possible.I think I'll do it this way all the time whatever the weather is as it's way faster. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Flyby Stardancer

I normally check my ammonia/nitrite/nitrate levels once a day, but today was my weekly full-panel test where I also checked the pH and both forms of hardness. I also did a 50% water change, changed the baffle on the filter from a water bottle one to two sponges (pre-filter and at the outflow), and added half of an IAL to boyfish's tank. 

And then after all the changes, both him and babyfish got frozen bloodworms to eat.


----------



## Graceful

Today I fed my rasboras, admired my snails (the baby ramshorns have doubled in size!), and visited my LFS. I bought an aquarium vacuum, too, and ogled the bettas. Fell in love with a real beauty. But I'm not quite ready for another betta just yet.


----------



## Saber

Today I did some water changes and fed my guys, but most importantly, my mom brought the betta from her workplace home. Almost his whole tail is shredded and deteriorated, poor guy. He's very active though. I set him up in his very own 1g kritter keeper so his water changes will be quick and easy. I hope he's feeling better!


----------



## GinjaHaZ

I just did a 100% water change today, moved Lucifer's tank into the dinning/kitchen area, and fed him. He seems to really like his new set up.


----------



## Graceful

Today I finally switched the lighting from incandescent to fluorescent. Hopefully this means my plants will begin to thrive and my nitrates will be more manageable.


----------



## lalala145

fed him a couple blood worms aka nearly had to shove them in his face so he'd discover there was food around. Did an almost 90% water change and cleaned the ornaments/ plastic plants, heater, thermometer and filter (to get rid of this white stringy water mould) repositioned the filter.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Swapped my HOB filter for a Canister filter. That took a good age... followed by me realizing one of my T5-HO's were going out so I had to order a replacement >>;;


----------



## SeaKnight

Water changes, filter clean out and skimming "debris" from Oscar tank....


----------



## Racoon293

Put in my first live plants! two anubias.


----------



## Graceful

Racoon293 said:


> Put in my first live plants! two anubias.


Yesssss... one of us... ;-) You start off with just a few... then you're addicted.

(I didn't do much with my tank today. Trimmed/planted anacharis and fed my rasboras. Oh, and I took some great pictures! Post stalk if you wanna see them)


----------



## Tikibirds

Reburried some plants that my snails keep digging up somehow


----------



## Polkadot

We had wc day today which was lots of fun.A nice gravel vac for each little boys place,plus I gave the front of Peanut's tank a swoosh with the magnet cleaner just because there was a tiny bit of algae on the glass.All 3 enjoyed watching the vacuum & the bubbles from the new water being poured in.Peanut won first prize this week for having the cleanest tank! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lalala145

fed him, pellets, now that I know he'll actually eat them and attempted to fix the light cause the connection was faulty....


----------



## Graceful

Today I did absolutely nothing with my tank, since I'm house-sitting. My Mom's doing it all.


----------



## tngirl92

I tested my water, fed all the fishies, and added some big silk leaves.


----------



## Graceful

Fed the rasboras, vacuumed for the very first time (it's fun!) and added a new betta! Please help me name him?


----------



## Polkadot

^ Ooh he's lovely,I'd name him Bubblegum! 


Today was wc day,as I've changed it now from Saturday to Wednesday.It was lots of fun.Button was first,he likes swimming around the top during cleaning,then Peanut,who had a deluxe clean as I gave his plants &and his log & barrel caves a clean and changed them around for something different,which I'm very happy he liked,as he swam through his barrel straight away giving his approval,he also chased the gravel vac,lol.Then it was time for little Piglet,he liked staying up the top today & watched the gravel vac while peeping out from under one of his plants leaves,he also won 1st prize for the cleanest tank! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Graceful

Fed the fish (new guy is learning to come to the top for food!) and moved some plants around. Figured out that the four plants I bought are mondo grass and are not aquatic! No wonder they are dying. I'm keeping them in there until I can replace them with different plants.


----------



## LadyNightraven

I fed Rakki this morning, then inspected his fins and sat by him for a while to interact with him as I try to do every day. I inspected his bowl to make sure he's... regular (he's had a constipation issue the last few days, but I think he's better now). I also admired his newly-built bubble nest, the first he's built since he was sick early this month.


----------



## Graceful

I just noticed an egg sac from my ramshorns. I definitely do NOT want any more ramshorns, so I scraped it off. It was immediately vacuumed up by one of my rasboras. Quick fix, and a tasty snack for the rasbora!


----------



## Graceful

Today I fed my rasboras their usual pellets... and gave my new betta his first bloodworm!

_I can show you the wooooorld..._


----------



## Graceful

Fed the rasboras, fed Dragon a bloodworm. Vacuumed and did a water change, added 4 amazon swords and java moss. Tied some of the moss to the castle. I hope it sticks and grows! I had a heck of a time getting it to stay, even with thread.

Oh! And I took out the nerite snail and added an assassin to try to combat the ramshorn population.


----------



## blufish425

Today I bought my 1st girl, got her all set up, and did a 50% water change for each of my boys while she was acclimating. One of my boys is a piggy, he had a 100% change 3 days ago and his tank was filthy again.


----------



## SeaKnight

Currently filling the 125g while DH is working on getting the filtration up and running...
topped off the 55 and the 29g, as water levels were low, and am now getting ready to feed the 35g and 50g.... Next on the agenda who knows????? Hoping that once the Oscars are settled, I'll be able to get to work on once again adding Bettas to the mix!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Graceful

Fed the rasboras and betta.

Fished out as many ramshorns as I could find, and put those godforsaken creature in a bowl with an assassin snail. So far he has eaten one. Muahahaha!


----------



## SeaKnight

I think DH has gotten so wrapped up in the Oscars he has been neglecting his 35... Went to feed them this morning and found a Dead Molly.... Looked as if he hadn't eaten in awhile?????? Time for a water change and a good feast for all..... And to keep an eye on the remaining 2 mollies....


----------



## SeaKnight

Well, upon closer inspection of the 35 I noticed that not only was there a dead Molly but, all other residents were also looking rather Depressed and while there were/are no lesions etc most were lethargic and not wanting to eat others were spastically swimming.... So did a 75% water change, checked filtration and aeration... Now everyone else appears perked up and are foraging for food and the only issue appears to be the Cloudiness of the water..........sigh......... sure hope it clears up soon, cause before this the water was like glass.....


----------



## sarah13

Water change last night fed @5:30 am before i went to work then I'll watch my new boy and try to figure out his name for the 3rd day in a row.


----------



## Asira

Fed them all in the morning, cleaned all the tanks and sold some of my fry.


----------



## bambijarvis

Got my ten gallon ready the other day.
Am currently floating in it is a bag with 4 guppies(a bright yellow 'cobra' male, a slightly yellow female with a red tail, a half-black looking female and a female who looks a bit yellow too.)


----------



## Polkadot

Today was wc day.I also cleaned the glass on each tank with the magnet cleaner & added new plants & grasses which the little boys were very happy about.YAY! For being such good little boys Peanut,Button & Piglet each got an extra NLS pellet & freezedried bloodworm for a treat tonight. :greenyay::greenyay::greenyay:


----------



## JayM

Talked to our fish.  Put Emerald in a tank in front of Batman for roughly 1/2 hour. He was flaring, dancing & bubble blowing like a champ.  Getting ready to do our 2nd spawn.
Robins tank got a change as he's in hospital due to fin rot. :-( He is active & feeding which is good.
Other tanks got a change on sunday.


----------



## SeaKnight

Trying to decide what to do, really not liking the "look" of the Oscar tank :-(
and am getting antsy to reset up the 55....


----------



## redthebetta

It' 6:30 in the morning here, so nothing yet! But yesterday, I added a heater, thermometer, conditioner and, supplements and did a 25% water change.


----------



## sarah13

water change and moving around decor now that Twist is in the 5gal tank going to buy plants soon. hopefully my next pay check might grab one anyways


----------



## Racoon293

Just did a water change, and noticed my both my anubias and java fern are sprouting new leaves! Never been much of a green thumb, so pretty excited the plants are growing.


----------



## bettafishfins

BeautifulBetta123 I hope you feel better! I'm sure that your fish will be just fine! Feel better soon!


----------



## SeaKnight

Added LEDs to the 125g... now appears as though you are looking at a river bottom with sunbeams breaking thru the water's surface and vegetation.......


----------



## Torla

Fed Romeo. He's learning that me coming around is a good thing. Thawing the bloodworms so I can cut it into cubes. Need to exchange a light bulb for the tank at PetSmart because it came broken. >.< Bought a set of three silk plants on Amazon. Also need to stop by Lowe's to pick up a power strip and a bucket. Will probably do a 50% water change tomorrow.


----------



## Graceful

Took Dragon (betta) out and fed him a bloodworm. Fed the rasboras their usual pellets. That's it! Tomorrow I'm doing a water change/possible redecoration.


----------



## georga3261

I fed Amazon, my veiltail. Soon I will clean out the tank and add some for decorations.


----------



## countyrd419

I just finished testing Rusty's water parameters. Ammonia is 0 ppm and nitrites/nitrates are at 0 too. I do have to add some water with his API Stress Coat Conditioner due to evaporation. Right now he is resting in his plant taking a breather from swimming.


----------



## Dewfeathers

Just fed Ludovico, and checked out the water clarity. (Tank is 2 days old, I'm not too worried yet ^_~)


----------



## JayM

Cleaned out the breeding tank as Batman & Emmy's babies never hatched. :-( 
Fed the other fish. Now getting Sebastian & Ivory ready for spawning. 
1 tank getting water changed, other tanks fine.


----------



## Torla

Did a 50% water change and got the new tank light installed. Romeo seems happy with both, although he still hides from me pretty often. But he's only been here since last Wednesday so I'm not concerned. Excited to start really thinking about adding ADFs.


----------



## Polkadot

Water change day today! All 3 little boys had fun bubble surfing & watching the gravel vac.I had to disturb Button's great new bubble nest :-(,but he will have a new one by tomorrow for sure :-D.I also bought a turkey baster recently & used it to clean mess off the top of Peanut's log which I couldn't get with the vac,the baster worked really well.Piglet won the cleanest tank of the week award!  All 3 little boys had an extra pellet & freezedried bloodworm for tea.YAY boys!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Torla

I got new silk plants for the tank yesterday and put them in this morning. They look awesome!! Fed Romeo some pellets for breakfast; I think he's a little overwhelmed with the change. Squidward's house should be coming in today, and then that will complete the tank decor. Then...on to ADFs later this week!


----------



## countyrd419

I had to close last night at my job so I couldn't put on Rusty's tank light. Earlier today, I put it on so that he can swim and show off his ruddy redness and enjoy the extra warm water as the light heats it up. Don't worry folks right now his water temperature is 81 degrees which is perfect for him.


----------



## JayM

Robin got water change. Fish water taste awful, yuk! Put Batman & Dory into a separated tank to see each other for 30ish minutes. Cleaned the floor after spilling some tank water LOL.


----------



## SeaKnight

Just set up my firebellies in the 70g and am in the process of cleaning out their 50g...
Have decided to "get rid of" the 55 and turn the 50g into the community... The 50 is more Compact and will be easier to find a spot for.... One step closer to getting my Bettas... 50g becomes community tank and the 29g becomes the Betta tank....


----------



## Polkadot

Watched all the little boys swimming around & playing.Showed off Button's great new bubble nest to my Mum,right now waving to Peanut who is sitting on his leaf hammock & earlier today used the new turkey baster (love that thing) to get an NLS pellet out of Piglet's tank that had fallen to the bottom,he probably would have found & ate it during his patrolling but it was in an awkward place,so I got it out to be safe.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

I got new decor and did a 70% water change/redecorate. I also cleaned out my filter, plus fed Peeta.


----------



## Graceful

Did a 25% WC, fed the rasboras, and fed Dragon a pellet and bloodworm. Poor guy is gonna be all alone for the weekend, I'm going to be out of town.


----------



## Torla

I added a school of five green cories yesterday! After acclimating them to the tank and making sure Romeo didn't get aggressive on them while they were safe in the bag, I sat and watched them for an hour to keep tabs on interaction. So far, so good! Romeo has been curious and has chased them a bit, but it doesn't seem like aggression to me. No nips or flaring at all. The cories are all settling in nicely. I call them my Fab Five.  I also replaced my Top Fin filter that I hated with a Fluval 20. WAY better. Like, head and shoulders above. The directions were crystal clear (unlike TF) and I love the adjustable flow. A LOT less current, which makes Romeo happier.

Fed Romeo some pellets today and will give all of the fish some bloodworms along with the algae wafer for the cories tonight. Seriously, how did I ever live without cories?!


----------



## countyrd419

Earlier this afternoon, I tested Rusty's ph level and the range was 7.6
I also fed him and turned on this tank light.


----------



## JayM

Talked to all my fishes.  135L got a water change & rearrange. 90L is being divided into 2 so Sebastian will be on one side & Darth Vadar on the other. :-D
Still conditioning our pairs ready for spawning.


----------



## Torla

Did the weekly 50% change. Romeo did a little jig for me afterward at the front of the tank. It was completely adorable. It's a wonder how such a little creature can brighten your day.


----------



## fleetfish

Ummm ... fed them NLS pellets (tonight is bloodworms), waterchanges on the girls, sterilized and cleaned silk plants and decor from the old unused tanks, went out to seek java moss - and somehow ended up getting a really cute yellow crowntail >__<


----------



## SeaKnight

Setting up the 50 breaking down the 29 and will be resealing it in the near future...


----------



## JayM

50% change of Robins hospital tank. 50% change in Batmans tank.
Sebastian & Emmy had a date in the date tank for 15mins.
Darth Vadar & Dory had a date also.


----------



## Torla

You should call the group of fry from the last pair "Darth Dory".


----------



## JayM

Torla said:


> You should call the group of fry from the last pair "Darth Dory".


LOL or Dory Darth, 2 Ds. :lol:


----------



## naturelover

I did water changes on all my tanks


----------



## SeaKnight

SeaKnight said:


> Setting up the 50 breaking down the 29 and will be resealing it in the near future...



Ok, so that didn't work out as planned, 29 still set up, however it did get a thorough cleaning and 75% water change.. Just could not figure out where to put the 50, because as it turns out the Top of the stand the 50 was to be placed on has a huge crack right down the middle of the surface....... Soooooo we are now on the hunt for a stand for our 50g (that will work with our furniture layout)...


----------



## Polkadot

Today was wc day (geez they come around fast).I gave Button's lily pad plant & bell cave a nice clean,he had a great new bubble nest which I unfortunately had to disturb again.Little Peanut chased the gravel vac and Mr Piglet won the weeks award for cleanest tank.The cutie boys had an extra pellet & freezedried bloodworm for tea. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## fishkid

Not exactly betta related but I did do a rescape on my 46 bowfront recently:


----------



## Namialus

Fed him two pellets soaked in VitaChem.  He goes crazy when he sees the little red feeding spoon!


----------



## Torla

Fed Romeo and offered pellets to my two new boys. One ate one, the other wasn't interested. They've only been here for ~24 hours, though, so no big deal. I got a wallpaper cling for the divider -- no more constant flaring, yay! I also got an air pump, air tubes, a gang valve...and couldn't find sponge filters ANYWHERE. I ended up ordering them, a power strip, and a clip-on LED light from Amazon today. I'll get those by Friday. Yay for Prime!


----------



## bettafishfins

Today I got my first tank put together and filled it with water so it's all ready for when I bring home my first betta today! So excited!


----------



## spiralsong

Today, I added ghost shrimp to my boy's tank to help clean up his leftover food and any detritus from the plants. Malachai is enjoying looking at them (and would be chasing them, but they don't back down from a confrontation!)


----------



## countyrd419

I just finished testing Rusty's ph water parameter which is 7.6


----------



## Polkadot

Today I replaced the boys grass plants (as I was worried it might have scratched little Peanut) and gave them a nice new little silk plant each,which the 3 little blokes seem to love! :-D:-D:-D


----------



## spiralsong

Today, I caught my betta watching the circus. By which I mean, stupid ghost shrimp tricks -- (cue calliope music)


----------



## Torla

^ :rofl: I love it!!


----------



## SeaKnight

fishkid said:


> Not exactly betta related but I did do a rescape on my 46 bowfront recently:


How did you do this?? This is almost exactly what I want my tanks to look like..


----------



## Torla

I'm getting a WHOLE bunch of tank stuff in the mail today -- hopefully it solves a lot of the setbacks I've been having and just about completes my aquarium setups. It's always a work in progress, but it should take care of the big issues like dividing my new 10 gallon again. That will free up the 2.5 I'm using as a temporary home for Gaston and I can get another betta...hehe.


----------



## JayM

spiralsong said:


> today, i caught my betta watching the circus. By which i mean, stupid ghost shrimp tricks -- (cue calliope music)


rofl


----------



## spiralsong

Today I checked water params (Ammonia 0.35ish, Nitrate 5ppm, pH 7.6) and therefore did a water change with another scheduled for Friday.


----------



## peachii

Did 2 water changes, topped off 3 tanks and started planning what to do for my mostly empty 10 gallon to turn it into a river-like hillstream loach tank.

I clipped a bunch of plants and planted a brand new bowl with a stand and light to take to Stone's mom for her birthday. We took her a betta and a snail to choose what she wanted in it and she wanted the snail and will decide if she wants a betta after she gets used to taking care of the tank and tons of plants in it.

We think she and his dad liked it but aren't entirely sure, got to love the parents.


----------



## RainbowsHaven

Today we did our first 100% water change! He took it pretty well and afterwards I put his new heater in. He seems to like it, although now I feel like I have to constantly be checking his tank!


----------



## Torla

Getting my two filters for the divided tank. Sponge filters did not work because my cats kept chewing the airline tubes. >.< It would have been a great solution but this should do fine as well. Everyone gets a 50% water change tomorrow!


----------



## MattsBettas

Spent ~3 hours planting my 20 and cleaning up.


----------



## Graceful

Fed the fish, added floating plants (whoo!) and completely ignored it for the rest of the day. The algae is tomorrow's problem. :/


----------



## NozzALa

Just fed him today. With my new tank I'm still not used to it not being dirty in some way. The filter does great and the water is crystal clear. I decided to set up a schedule where I do a vacuum/water change twice a week to keep him happy and healthy.


----------



## Polkadot

Today I changed the background on Mako's tank.I fed Peanut,Button & Piglet their 4 NLS pellets & Mako had his 6 NLS pellets.Sweet little boys!!!!


----------



## Graceful

Fed the fish and moved the floating anubias to Dragon's favorite spot. Seriously, he only rests on it when it's in a certain area. Silly fish!


----------



## spiralsong

Swapped out my Ghost Shrimp (only 2 left) for 10 Red Cherry Shrimp and baffled my filter intake to protect them. The ghosties are going to my roommate's tank at home - her betta (Claude) is much gentler than my Malachai and they won't get chased and killed there.

Right now the RCS are leading Malachai on a merry chase around the tank. He doesn't want to eat them or hurt them as far as I can tell... he just likes chasing them.


----------



## shannonpwns

Today I did another 25% WC in my sorority. I do them daily....since my cycle crashed, ugh! Fed my girls, and made a shield out of craft mesh so they can't jump out when the lid is open for feeding anymore. 

Set up a new 2.5 gal for one of my boys.

Cleaned out my spawning tank to get it ready for a new spawn attempt in a week. 

Did WCs on all my boys tanks, except the 5 gal, haven't done that one yet. Gave everyone new IAL. And now I need to do some plant trimming. It's never ending!


----------



## gabrielle09

I found the tardis from Dr Who at my LFS and had to buy the little decoration for my one tank. Tonight I'm overhauling my 20 gallon and redoing my other smaller tanks for my bettas and my aquatic frogs. It's going to be fun... Hopefully my frogs don't escape like they did last time. I was chasing them all over my kitchen floor sigh the life of a fish keeper lol


----------



## Torla

Thoroughly cleaned out what used to be Gaston's side of the divided tank and all the decor. Moved Akio there from the Kritter Keeper. Even though I'm 99.9% sure it wasn't the tank that did Gaston in, I'm going to be keeping a close eye on Akio just in case. And for now, I'll keep the Kritter Keeper open for him to return if need be. It's hard, though -- there was a white delta at PetCo that I can't stop thinking of that I really want. I don't know if he's still there, though.


----------



## bettaakapes

fed aku the betta, hope to get him some live food in the next few days.


----------



## Weaver

I did a tank change/upgrade and Kasper loves it. I'm hoping that tomorrow, I'll be able to get him to flare for that contest as he is just such a laid-back little stinker. He doesn't get mad at his reflection at all. I wonder if it's because he's so pale that he doesn't recognize his reflection as a 'rival' fish.


----------



## Tikibirds

3 water changes - two for bettas, one for a comet goldfish


----------



## spiralsong

It's Water Test Wednesday! 

Parameters: 
Nh3/Nh+4 (Ammonia) = 0ppm 
NO3- (Nitrate) = 5ppm
pH = 6.5. 

1 cherry shrimp down since last night, for no apparent reason. The rest are fine, and Malachai's happy as a pig in a wallow. (His girlfriend the Quality Assurance lady came to see him today. He loves her. Did I mention he's an office fish?)


----------



## farmgirl598

I changed two five gallon betta tanks (homes of Angus and Dazzle) on my lunch hour. Also, changed the water in Nimbus's hospital tank, and got him to eat a bit. He's got GoshOnlyKnowsWhat, :blueworry: but I am treating it as fin rot/bacterial issues. He's slowly getting better, but he's being treated like a king too! His dorsal disappeared in literally two days! He's been getting treated ever since. I mark tank cleaning days on my calendar, so it is easier to keep track of who needs what when.


----------



## Racoon293

Set up the 5.5gal. Got the heater and the filter flow dialed in. 
My pure ammonia should arrive tomorrow. Then I can begin my first ever cycling attempt.


----------



## tngirl92

I moved my fish around so they don't get bored! I moved Parli into the other side of my divided ten gallon, moved his former neighbor into my 2.5 gallon, and moved my other crowntail, Percival, into Parli's vacated side of the 10 gallon. Now I have a ten gallon tank devoted specifically to my beautiful crowntails! 

I am ordering a 5 gallon tank for Penfield soon.


----------



## Weaver

So! My college buys in bulk the TopFin baggies of plants, it was _Cryptocorynes undulata _'red', each year for the Biology students in the Life Sciences' Bldg to show basic microscope techniques. Now, there were six baggies (2 opened) in my lab. I asked what would happen to the plants not used and they were just going to be tossed out. D: So I asked for them and lo' behold: I am swimming in _C. undulata._ I've only planted the two already opened plants in the Critter Keeper, gave one away to a friend, and now I'm down to three baggies. No idea what I should do with these. XD

Also, Kasper likes his new plants much more than the Mondo Grass. I just see his dorsal fin now where he's sunk himself into the plants. 

(Re-posting this from my fishblr too.)


----------



## spiralsong

75% water change this morning due to really nasty, cloudy water. (Params were all in line, it just looked terrible.) I forgot that the red cherry shrimp wouldn't eat as much as the ghost shrimp and overfed. Oops. But things are looking a little better now.


----------



## Torla

Water changes for everyone today! I also need to go to PetSmart and get a bigger tank for my new delta. It's clear the 1.75 gallon KK is too small for his activity level. Maybe a 3 gallon (I'm running out of counter space for anything much bigger).


----------



## grammymary

I just put in a new moss ball for Mr Bubbles and its the first one he's seen. It's really fun to watch his reaction to it. I can't figure out if he's in love with it or afraid of it. He just gets really close to it and stares, and stares, and stares at it. Really funny! He sure is a curious little guy.


----------



## AnimalLov3

Today I did a water change for Earl, and fed him. Yesterday my dad got new water conditioner. "Splendid Betta" is what I'm using now. ^-^ Earl seems to be warming up to me. He's currently in a jar sitting next to me why his tank warms up!


----------



## Weaver

Did a 50% water change on Kasper and I noticed he had something dangling under his chin.. turns out that after I cupped him (slippery little stinker too!) it was piece of rotted root that had hitched a ride on him as he cruised through his plants. I think I've scared Kasper enough today, he's not happy that I had to cup him to see that goofy bit of greenery attached to his chin.... he is sulking next to the heater.


----------



## carrohason

Set up the new 2.5 and added a small dragon to the 1 gallon and moved my new boys in! They're both loving their new homes.


----------



## 808bettalover

feeding my Betta brine shrimp for snack


----------



## 808bettalover

my Betta, her fins got torn a bit from my other female, i have her separated but what can i do to help her fins grow back


----------



## 808bettalover

if u have an answer to my question please reply asap


----------



## Torla

Post your question in the "Emergencies" forum and you'll get a faster response. This thread really isn't the spot for medical questions.


----------



## Polkadot

Today/yesterday actually,Mako had his very first water change! :greenyay: He was really great! As soon as I put the gravel vac in he raced over to see what it was & if he could eat it. :lol: I straightened up his leaf hammock,placed a new background on the tank & I added 2 new silk plants for him to play amongst as well.While I was cleaning his tank he swam around the whole tank just watching the vac each time he went past.He was really wonderful & relaxed with it all,just like his 3 little cousins! YAY Mr Mako! :mrgreen:


----------



## AnimalLov3

Set up Earl's new 1.5 gallon, with filter and heater! The power went oh some time last night so I need to refill a little I think but he seems okay. He's alot more confident in this tank then his last one!


----------



## NozzALa

Did a water change and added one more silk plant to the tank, a smallish purple one. It adds a bit of color to all the greens in the tank.


----------



## GinjaHaZ

Rearranged things on 3 of 4 sides in my two divided 10 gallons. Put plants around the filter intake on Apollo's side since I noticed a piece of his tail was gone. Moved Sheeran's cave to his favorite spot so he's using it like he used to, and put plants under Lucifer's filter intake as well, but I'm about to get more stuff (better plants at least) for him today or tomorrow.


----------



## SeaKnight

It's a work in progress and I have plans to rotate out some of the stock (So I can add the Bettas) but for now have the 50 gallon is setup with 5 neon tetra, 5 Black neon tetra, 3 pineapple swordtails... Plus 4 Rosy Red Minnows that were bought as feeders but refused to be eaten (will try again in 2 weeks when Azgar receives their live feed again).. Hey at least it is set up in a way that I can add bettas this time...LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Weaver

I did nothing with my tank but remove a few bits of vegetation that was floating about after Kasper decided to investigate the roots of my C. undulata. Stinker is doing his 'Feed me, because I love you!' dance but he's already had his meal. XD 

His yawning isn't yawning at all... it's a silent plea to place food in his mouth right now.


----------



## SeaKnight

Weaver said:


> I did nothing with my tank but remove a few bits of vegetation that was floating about after Kasper decided to investigate the roots of my C. undulata. Stinker is doing his 'Feed me, because I love you!' dance but he's already had his meal. XD
> 
> His yawning isn't yawning at all... it's a silent plea to place food in his mouth right now.


You have one that does that too.......LOL!!!!! Although mine aren't Bettas I have 2 that will eat till they explode if I let them.... Consistently begging for food!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polkadot

Today was wc day for little Peanut,Button & Piglet.I took the log cave out of Button's place as he never uses it & just loves his bell cave,plus he seemed very happy with the extra room,I also cleaned his lily pad plant.I also took the Barrel out of Peanut's place (just temporarily) and left his log cave in for him.I was going to do the same for Piglet by taking his log cave out & just leaving in his mangrove hideout,but think I will next week,I gave both his hideouts a clean too.I also cleaned out a mess from Mako's tank (with the baster thing) which was on a leaf.All 4 boys had an extra pellet & freeze dried bloodworm for tea.


----------



## Weaver

Now that Kasper is doing well, I did a WC and he's just all happy and darting to look at his reflection. No flaring though... hmm. I guess he's just a very mellow fellow after all.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Tied the java moss onto the mopani. Fed the boys and made Daniel a mesh tube for himself since Gallifrey laid claim to the old one.


----------



## Soph7244

Fed everyone, added a new thermometer and plan, and did a 85% water change


----------



## JayM

Lemon tetras, Jonesy, Darth Vadar, Sebastian, Dory, Gemma, Ivory, Emerald, Ruby Skye, Jewel, BG, Cherri, 2 x corydorys & BN all fed.

Fry tank wiped, syphoned & water changed then fed VE.


----------



## Mo

Today. I added substrate to my tank and of course fed the fish


----------



## Polkadot

Today I did an extra water change and added some stress coat for Peanut as the little cutie has a damaged dorsal fin.I also used the baster to grab an NLS pellet (that had fallen in a weird place) out of Piglet's tank,as soon as I did he rushed over & saw it as if to say - Gimme! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Polkadot

Today was wc day for Mako.I swapped one of his plants for a better looking one and re positioned 2 of them & will now leave his decorations alone,lol.I am very happy with his tank now & so is Mako.He is such a terrific little boy & the water changes don't faze him at all.He's so sweet! :mrgreen: It was also treat day for the boys and little Button had an extra pellet while Peanut,Piglet & Mako had a freezedried bloodworm each. :-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Mo

Just finished a Water change


----------



## NozzALa

Just did a 70% water change and vacuum.


----------



## Torla

Gotta do water changes for the ten gallon tanks and also Nemo's tank -- doing 100% daily changes with him as I'm seeing if that + AQ salt + Stress Coat will help his poor fins. This will be day 3 of that, so far no improvement.


----------



## Chachi

Set up a new divided tank and got two new baby bettas!


----------



## SeaKnight

Did a couple of minor < 25% water changes and rotated stock... Mister Betta is now in with the Platy and has "more" cover.. However, even though he is looking less stressed, I am still contemplating picking up a 5 gallon for him... hmmmmmmmmmmmm decisions, decisions.........


----------



## Weaver

I decided to skip my water change today simply because Kasper made a bubble-nest and I hadn't the heart to destroy it. Fed Kasper after his Monday-fasting.


----------



## Fishybitty

I am currently treating my 10gallon sorority for velvet. :/


----------



## Weaver

FFF. Kasper bit the bottom-lobe of his caudal fins (he's a double-tail) so, water-change and upping the temp for the stinker. I also re-arranged his tank today as well. Little stinker now has a nice place to hide too.


----------



## Weaver

I went out and bought a Tetra Whisper 3i In-Tank Filter and holy smokes: It's awesome. Very quiet and Kasper seems terribly happy now. His gills are moving well and his whole demeanor just screams: 'Happy Bachelor'. Also did a 25% water-change and vacuumed his C. undulata.


----------



## Polkadot

Today was wc day for little/big Mako! :mrgreen: He is so great,he loves zooming around watching the gravel vac.I took out 1 of his silk plants that was a little too tall,I might add a smaller one next week.I also did an extra wc for dear little Peanut today as he has a damaged fin & I added some Stress Coat for him. :mrgreen:


----------



## Weaver

I bought duckweed! Kasper is going to have a nice little bit of duckweed to hide under now. He keeps swimming under the bag it is sitting in. XD


----------



## Weaver

Finally added in my little pair of Ghost Shrimp. Kasper keeps going to investigate them, then flares, and the little shrimps hold up their claws and wave at him. He doesn't seem to know what to do with them.


----------



## PetMania

I divided my tank after rescuing a baby betta, and added a chunk of java moss to every tank I have.


----------



## AnimalLov3

I added some Stress Coat + and Nutrafin Betta +plus. I also put 3 betta bulbs in jars, hoping at least one grows!


----------



## Chachi

Cleaned my divided tank with my two babies in it...


----------



## curbiekym

Checked both tanks to make sure that our new air pumps and filters are doing their jobs. Also, trying to get use to my new Betta playing Possum. Since I got him on Friday I thought he was dead four times, LOL,  He is so different from my Crowntail, Rocky II. Working on finding the right name for him besides Psycho. Check out the pics I posted to this site.


----------



## Weaver

Dangit, the bigger of my two Ghost Shrimp died. I know it wasn't Kasper who did it and he was not even attempting to eat the body either. Besides, nothing was eaten of it but the tail. So therefore, the little shrimp must have done it.


----------



## fleetfish

Put all in 2.5's yesterday, and came downstairs this morning to a bubblefest. Phoenix and Ash are crazy nesters, when I came home today their nests were spread halfway across their tanks. Also came home with three new boys ... two dragon PKs and a beautiful metallic yellow SD with a split in his tail.


----------



## SeaKnight

Water change/filter clean out on the Oscar tank, Mr. B's just needed fed, as did my Gourami, and we lost the male Swordtail in the Community so 50% WC and filter maintenance for that one as well...


----------



## AnimalLov3

Yesterday: Introduced a snail.

Today: Cleaned out his tank, and tried a different way to reintroduce the snail in a ziplock, as Earl did not take to kindly to it. He seems okay now!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Just got one of my tanks better organised for a pair that should be arriving today. I really wish that I had gone to a different aquarium store to get my moss as the amount I got was pitiful.


----------



## Polkadot

*Mako had a water change today,he chased the gravel vac around and tried to bite everything that went up the tube,he also chased the magnet glass cleaner. :lol: I gave 2 of his silk plants a rinse also.He is such a funny little bum,I just love that cutie boy! :mrgreen:*


----------



## countyrd419

*Water Testing*

I just finished testing Rusty's ph level which is 7.6

Later on I am going test the other parameters. He is just swimming and showing off his fins while basking in his tank lighted water/feeling nice and warm in his 81.3 degree water. :-D


----------



## Chachi

Water change for my 2 babies....did the rest of the tanks last night....


----------



## Racoon293

So excited! 24 days into my first cycle attempt the ammonia starting to noticeably drop. Was starting to get frustrated there for a bit.


----------



## NadegeT

Did a 80% water change, cleaned the tank, added a nice clip-on light to it, it looks so much nicer!


----------



## Polkadot

Cleaned the glass on Mako's tank with the magnet cleaner & did a water change for Peanut.


----------



## bambijarvis

water changed all around.

got 6 new arrivals. 5 girls floating in their soon-to-be new home and a white male.
He refuses to flare and is very skittish. all 6 are very young still.

I bought a HUGE red wendtii plant from walmart the other day for $4.97. It's been in my QT tanks but I needed it for the new boy(three sides ar blacked out, hoping to calm him down) so I took it out.
On closer inspection I noticed it was 4-5 'plants. I guess it'd been growing for a while in there. xD
I removed two of them, planted one in my experimental outside tank and rinsed the other really well and put it in with the new boy so he can hide behind the leaves.

the other three I left locked together so it's nice and thick. I want to set it up as the centerpiece of the sorority tank but I think it may still be too big. It's in a bag right now. I'll figure something out in the morning.May end up taking the rest of it apart and spreading it throughout the tank instead.


----------



## Polkadot

Water change today for gorgeous Mako,I swapped his grass plant for a leafy one & he had fun chasing the gravel vac. :mrgreen: Also did a wc for dear Peanut & added some extra Stess Coat for him. :mrgreen:


----------



## Racoon293

Going to get a new betta later today! Thinking about a female crown tail.


----------



## bambijarvis

the 20long got a small water change(just a gallon) since I siphoned the bottom clean. planted 2 young red wendtii's in it. One of my plants managed to reach the surface and is flowering(?) I'm going to try to get a picture for someone to ID it for me. Seems likemy guppies are dropping fry everyday now. xD really need to get these endler-esque males gone asap so I can focus on my mosaics.

I've been keeping a close eye on my new ten gallon sorority, some chasing and flaring but no real fights. Pretty sure I know who the most and least aggressive ones are should I need to make some changes. planning to add a couple more girls next week when they arrive.

My males in their 2.5's got 50% water changes, didn't make it to the store to get the silicone I need to divide their ten gallon. planning to go today after I sleep.

My newest plant(s) seems to be melting, I'm not sure if I should let it do what it will or if I should trim the melted leaves. I've heard they'll usually bounce back after adjusting to your water.


----------



## Racoon293

Got me a new betta! Was looking for a female but found a male crowntail that really caught my attention. When the light hits him just right one side looks blue but his other side looks green! My two favorite colors! Pretty mellow and curious little guy, he seems interested in the bubbles coming from the sponge filter.


----------



## Marlow

100% clean outs on all small betta tanks- Ah, the lovely feel of everyone having a squeaky clean environment!

The first inhabitants of my shrimp tank arrive; Three amano shrimp. I was too amazed to see my LFS actually had shrimp, -and- a species I wanted to go home empty handed. So much for waiting for the hairgrass to carpet @[email protected]


----------



## Fin Fancier

Finally finished setting up my 20 gallon long for my new sorority. Started a quick cycle with an additive and put in one of my girls who finished her 2 week quarantine to feed the cycle/plants for the next week until they can all go in. So excited!
The 6 gallon also got a water change.


----------



## Tree

added Driftwood and my boys are loving it. 8D


----------



## bambijarvis

Fished out some snails to ship out and cleaned up some new plants that were melting a bit.

Got everything to divide a ten gallon 3 ways and that's my project for later today.

Seeing more fry in my guppy tank, need to rehome those. I'm expecting shipping bags and a heat pack in the mail today for that....

need to do water changes today(30% on the guppy tank, 20 on the sorority and the male in his 2.5 is getting a 90%.
Can't wait to have this ten gallon divided for him and the boys I'm expecting Thursday.<3


----------



## Polkadot

*Today was water change day for Peanut,Button & Piglet.I was very glad that I didn't have to completely disturb little Button's latest huge bubblenest & he was happily adding to it after his wc.Peanut had some extra Stress Coat added for his little fin & Piglet had fun checking out the magnet cleaner.Mako followed me around his tank as I went back & forth past him with the water buckets for his cousins.All 4 sweetie boys had extra treats for dinner! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## trilobite

Me and my bf became inspired and made a waterfall tank for one of my bettas. He thinks its pretty great, it makes all my other tanks look hideous now though lol


----------



## veggiegirl

weekly 25% water change for all 22 bettas. All nice and clean now  trilobite I love what you did with that tank and your betta is such a beautiful colour!!!!


----------



## milkytea

Today we decorated the outside of the tank in honor of his anniversary. 










And I added the weekly dose of fertilizer for the plants.


----------



## Polkadot

^ Ooooh that is so sweet & cute! :-D What a beautiful boy and tank! I love how you decorated & those betta cupcakes are fantastic.What a wonderful owner you are.Just lovely! 


*Today was wc day for my little/big boy Mako! :mrgreen: He chased the gravel vac and had fun bubble surfing as I put the fresh water in.I also adjusted the background photo on his tank & added a new homemade leaf hammock for Mr Mako! The stupid suction cup didn't stick properly & it fell off a while later and Mako was sitting under it peeping out. :lol: I then re attached it for him.YAY MAKO! :BIGcool:*


----------



## trilobite

veggiegirl said:


> weekly 25% water change for all 22 bettas. All nice and clean now  trilobite I love what you did with that tank and your betta is such a beautiful colour!!!!


Thanks  Yeah I like looking at him but his ugly original tank made it unpleasant to look at so it was desperate for a makeover....Now to redo all my other tanks haha

Milkytea those cupcakes look so good!!


----------



## Tony2632

Did WC on my 37g planted sorority tank 2 days ago. I tested my water today PH 7.0, ammonia 0ppm, nitrite 0ppm, and nitrate 5.0ppm. I am quite happy with test results and how crisp and clean the water is.


----------



## Racoon293

First WC for my new guy. He did very well. Blood worms later for dinner!


----------



## Tree

I moved my tanks today on a different shelf. Easier to get too and clean now. I also set up a 1.5 gallon tank for a possibly future female betta. =D


----------



## countyrd419

I just turned on Rusty's tank so that he can show off his red glow. Right now he is resting in his plant. Just chilling out.


----------



## Fin Fancier

Today I did tests on the 20, a water change on the 5 and re-arranged the soon to be sorority girls so they could all start flaring at what will become their tank mates figure it will take the edge off of release day. Hornwort was moved to the 20 to start filling in as top cover, and starting to sort plants in the 10 to decide which ones to move over.


----------



## Polkadot

*I had a nice busy day with my mini boys today.I attached a new suction cup to Mako's :mrgreen: leaf hammock & cleaned his tank glass with the magnet cleaner.Did a wc for Button :mrgreen: & Piglet :mrgreen:.Added some extra Stress Coat for sweet little Peanut :mrgreen:.Everyone had extra treats for tea.YAY boys!!!! :BIGcool:*


----------



## Polkadot

wc day for my little/big boy Mako,I cleaned the glass with the magnet cleaner & added a great new 3D background for his tank,I just placed it behind his tank & it looks amazing! I must get 3 more for his little cousins.Mako had a great time exploring & bubble surfing when the new water was added.Cutie! :mrgreen: Also did a wc for sweet little Peanut,who now has a big IAL in his tank. :mrgreen: Piglet & Button :mrgreen::mrgreen:looked on as I went back & forth with the water buckets,I also gave the top of each tank a wipe over with our tank cloth & all 4 boys had extra treats for tea time.


----------



## countyrd419

On Saturday (October 27, 2013), I gave Rusty a 50% water changed.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Upgraded Tycho today to a 2.5 gallon tank! Along with the bigger tank, he got a resin rock hideaway, which he's already been swimming through, and some java moss! 

The entire clump of java moss seemed a little big, so I put in about half, and the other half is in Tycho's old tank, which is about half full for floatation purposes. Presently debating whether I want/can properly take care of a second betta or not. Grabbing a 2.5 gallon bowl when I head home next weekend that I used to have for goldfish, and determining whether I want that for a betta as well. The one gallon now should officially be the hospital tank.


----------



## Tree

Hehe Same here EvaJupiterSkies Upgraded Mandark to a 2.6 gallon tank. Now all three are happy little bettas. =P 

Link to their tanks. The middle one is the new set up. ^^
http://treekami.deviantart.com/art/My-Boys-Tanks-403185290


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I picked up a lovely female today; she's quite big. So, set up the one gallon tank as a temporary home for her until I get her a 2.5 gallon tank after the first of the month (when the money comes). She's curious, slightly pissed off over all the movement, and settling in. Wouldn't eat, but considering I got her at 8:30pm, I figure that maybe she's already eaten tonight/is stressed, and we'll just try in the morning.


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for Button :mrgreen: & Piglet :mrgreen:,I gave each of their filter sponges a swoosh around in the water bucket & put new backgrounds on their tanks,also gave Mako's :mrgreen: tank glass a clean,while sweet little Peanut :mrgreen: watched all the back & forth with the water buckets.Extra treats all round for tea!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Angelafish

Trimmed plants today!  they grow so faaaaaast


----------



## alyymarie

Just redecorated my 3 gallon for a future betta (hopefully a baby)! Waiting for the new heater to come in.
Fed everyone, and added an airstone to my male betta's tank. He doesn't like the filter, and since it's baffled, his water doesn't move enough.
Water change day tomorrow


----------



## Chachi

Water changes for two tanks....went to Petco to look for some new plants but didn't find anything I liked.


----------



## Tree

Today I added driftwood into my 2.6 gallon for my new boy. So far he is Loving it. Hehe


----------



## twolovers101

Moved all of them to a different part of the apartment, did some trimming planting, and wcs basic maintenance stuff 

Pictures are in my most recent post *insert lazy face here*
*le journal*


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

50% water change for Esmeralda. The infection around her gills is almost gone, and oh boy, is she a feisty thing! Wow!


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for Mako,I added some new plants for him,he zoomed around and watched everything getting moved,he's such a cutie! All 4 boys had extra treats for tea. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## countyrd419

Earlier this morning, I cleaned some poop from Rusty's gravel. I don't won't ammonia levels to get high if I had left it there. I am being a good betta daddy.


----------



## Niece

I redecorated them.


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for little Peanut,I also added a new little plant for him,made some IAL umbrellas for Piglet,Button & Mako too. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## SeaKnight

Friday I did a 25% water change on the Hex and set up Mister B in his new 5.5 gallon tank (he has been so much more interactive these past 2 days). Today I may be adding some more plants to the Hex, will definitely be vacuuming out the Oscar tank, water change for the 50 and maybe for the 20 as well, haven't decided yet..... Oh and will be cleaning up the 70 as well..........


----------



## twolovers101

Did some trimming on the 10g, water change for the QT with my grumpy little fin biter once he's healed up I think I'll just keep him in the 2.5, he likes small spaces o.o


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Grabbed a Tetra Whisper 3i filter for Tycho's 2.5 today, as I came home from a weekend back at home and was appalled at the amount of stuff floating around in his water while doing a WC. He doesn't seem to be too bothered by it, more curious than anything. 

Also 50% WC'd Esmeralda's tank.


----------



## Glory

i changed the gravel from blue to brown set up my pos tank divider did a water change and decorated :O


----------



## Tree

I did 30% water change on my two 3 gallons, and a 50% water change in my 2.6 gallon. (sigh still cycling.) Oh oh and I added one Nitrite snail each in my tanks.


----------



## PetMania

Re-arranged the plants in the 10gal so they would fit my 'vision'. Hehe, OCD kicked in.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I found out I didn't have to get a new battery for my car, so I turned around and spent that money on a new tank for Esmeralda! I think it's pretty classy looking (sorry for the crap photo, cell phone camera not so great), and she'll be transferred over as soon as I've determined her bacterial gill gunk is cleared up! 

Also, Tycho got a lid for his tank today. Mr. Mc-Jumpington can try to jump all he wants now, no way he's making it past the lid.


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for Button & Piglet,gave them each a fresh IAL,also tested the water for Mako which was perfect & waved to little Peanut as I went back & forth with the water buckets.All 4 boys had extra treats tonight.YAY boys!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## NozzALa

Did a water change and scrubbed brown algae off the silk plants. Replaced the green plant with the purple because even if it does get algae on it, you can't see it. Tank looks better and cleaner now.


----------



## Tree

30% water change on all three of my tanks. One has Nitrite and the other two are still trying to cycle. also added Almond Leaves into the tanks. I hope Sardine's fine will straighten out. T^T


----------



## PetMania

Re arranged the live plants (OCD) lol


----------



## Tree

PetMania said:


> Re arranged the live plants (OCD) lol



Gah sometimes I think I have OCD too. keep changing things around when I do my water changes. XD


----------



## Glory

fixed my filter so malibu cant get caught in it again


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my Mr Mako! Put in a fresh IAL for him which he swam over & under :lol:,he also had a lovely bubble-surf as I poured the new water in for him. Also wc day for my little Peanut boy who watched everything going on as he relaxed in his log cave.Extra treats for all 4 of my sweetie boys for tea! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Mckrose

I did a full cleaning of my betta Ezekiel's tank, since I keep getting these gross brown algae blooms. I think the algae keeps spawning out of his little terracotta pot house, since I can never seem to get all of it off...

It's funny, because every other fish I've had doesn't take tank cleaning very well, and get all stressed and hide for a little while after I've done the overhaul. But Ezekiel doesn't seem to care-- he's very easy to catch when I need to take him out, and he was begging for food and generally being social literally a minute after I put him back in the tank. I don't know if he's a little bit simple or just exceptionally well adjusted, because he's practically unflappable, haha.


----------



## SeaKnight

PLEASE tell me I am not the only one to have a very independent child who finds new and inventive ways to try and kill my fish almost daily!!!!!!!!!!! My current two year old LOVES to help mommy feed and clean the tanks... well apparently Mister B insisted on having what looked to be smarties candy at some point over the last couple days... I woke up this morning to find his tank COVERED in what I can only guess is Algae slime... Complete breakdown of tank and scrubbed/rinsed everything (except live plants ) with super hot water, plants got a thorough rinse with luke warm water.. Then added established filter media from one of my other tanks to help with the cycle...


----------



## Crowntails

Did a full tank change in my 5.5 gallon.


----------



## PetMania

Scrubbed SO MUCH algae. Can't wait for the snails I ordered as I need some help before I break my hands doing this.


----------



## Racoon293

50% water change, added a new plant, and fixed the light in the hood. 
Fed som frozen daphnia for the first time! My boy really enjoyed that!


----------



## sparketta

Agonized: Vaccuumed the gravel, changed the water, despaired that the water is still too dirty from substrate to put anything in! 

Worried: Fed Zen who has to live in a bucket due to tank difficulties and found that he may be sick.

Happy'ed: Always in a state of calm watching my betta


----------



## Crowntails

Fed the fish today. Going to do a water change in my larger tank later.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Added anubias to each tank. Added a nerite snail named Indigo Phoenix to Tycho's tank. Got water params tested at LPS.


----------



## PetMania

Water changes :/ And I spilt water. Nooo!


----------



## Tree

I had to take out some of the small Marimo moss balls that separated from the larger ones due to sucking them up with the vacuum and getting caught. SO I made a tank just for the small balls in the 1 gallon and added a water fall filter to keep them rotating in the water. Hehe


----------



## Polkadot

*Did a wc for dear Peanut,also got a NLS pellet out of Piglet's tank which had fallen to the bottom in an awkward place. *


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Renamed the snail. Boyfriend is right, it's a Dakota, not an Indigo. 

Fed Tycho and Esmeralda. Found if I just put the frozen brine shrimp on the end of the glorified turkey baster, instead of sucking it up in, Eszie can eat it in a couple of bites, and there's less debris that gets by her... which means cleaner tank for mom. Yay!


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for Button,Piglet & Peanut.Mako looked on as I went back & forth with buckets etc & all 4 cuties had extra treats for tea. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## countyrd419

I cleaned some poop from Rusty's tank and gave him two pellets for breakfast.
Later at 5 PM, I will give him the other two pellets for dinner. I am being a good betta Dad.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Yesterday each tank got a 50% water change and a filter cartridge change. I tried to get an algae wafer to my snail, but Tycho decided intercepting and gnawing on it was the way to go, so I'm debating cupping the snail for his weekly algae wafer from now on. 

Today, it's just a feed the fish and monitor tank conditions day.


----------



## Zooxe

Put a new plant in for Atlas  thinking about getting some dwarf hair grass...


----------



## countyrd419

I too gave Rusty a water change. He is right now swimming in his nice warm water
Showing off his redness.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

So, technically yesterday now, but Tycho got an 80% WC after I noticed him doing a lot of yawning, and his anubias plant decided to melt overnight on me. He seems much happier now

Today (well, after I wake up) is probably a day to go grab some more betta water from the LPS (the tap here is HORRENDOUS), try not to shop (my bank account cannot take my splurging on fish supplies... no really Eva, the fish are happy, you do not need to keep buying things, not like they will all fit in the tanks all at once anyways, crazy!), and then do a 25% WC on Esmeralda's tank...

If I walk out of there without buying anything else though, it's going to be a miracle. Shop till drop. 0_0


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my dear little Peanut boy. :mrgreen:*


----------



## Vergil

Well, nothing... Tobi is new and isn't eating much. He doesn't like me much at all and Hiko is supposed to be fasting... If I go near him, I can't say no to those googly eyes and dancing fins...


----------



## fleetfish

Setting up a tank for #9, Lotus ... he is a blue/white butterfly rosetail/doubletail with the cutest little white lips ever. If my camera was working I'd show him to you ... but stupid me, I dropped it in the waste water bucket


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Esmeralda's tank is probably untouched today, as her ammonia level is still reading 0 (The anubias, and my slightly less messy way of feeding her so there's less food waste is paying off).

Tycho's tank will be getting a 60% WC, and some gravel removal. It hasn't taken me long to realize I really do not like gravel, so the next few WC's I'm going to be slowly cordoning off sections of his tank for gravel removal. I like 'em bare, or with those large round glass shiny things. 

Cassini's tank will probably go untouched today. He's still acclimating, and while small tank = lots of water changes, he's been exploring, hasn't touched the algae wafer yet, and I see no snail poo. I'll start his every other day WC's tomorrow. He's sleeping on an anubias leaf right now... -dawwwww-


----------



## Polkadot

*Well yesterday actually,it was wc day for my Mako boy,I cleaned some algae off the glass with the magnet cleaner and Mako zoomed around everywhere,he's so cute. :mrgreen: After his wc I was sitting in front with him & tried to measure him and when I put the ruler near him....he flared for the very first time,just slowly & calmly (as if saying - what's this thing?),not in a cranky way or anything.Squeeee! *


----------



## Crowntails

Fed the fish and I'm going to do a water change in Flame's tank today.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Everybody got 50% WC's and an influx of java moss. 

Sherlock got a forest of java moss tied to driftwood, and a fake bamboo plant to suction to the side of his tank (he likes the foliage).

Esmeralda also got a fake bamboo plant, with java moss woven through it, for the side of her tank. I also took her anubias out of it's container, and it looks much better now (looks wise, not health wise... it's perfectly healthy).

Tycho got the anubias that was initially in Sherlock's tank put in his tank, and got more java moss for his favorite hangout.

Everybody got a dose of StressCoat with their water change. Sherlock has fin rot on his tail, Tycho has a small tear in his anal fin. 

Uh... oh yes, what java moss was looking browner or less healthy from the store, I threw that in the hospital tank, and put that in the shelf that has nothing on it in the bathroom. It's got a quartz crystal and a couple of small decor pieces that don't have a home in the tank in there. It just looks kind of cool.

There, that's everything.


----------



## Chachi

All of my babies got 100% water changes today.... I broke one of the tanks when I was cleaning it and had to send hubby to the store to replace it for me! Oops!


----------



## Tree

Chachi said:


> All of my babies got 100% water changes today.... I broke one of the tanks when I was cleaning it and had to send hubby to the store to replace it for me! Oops!



oh no! =O 


I made myself a chart FINELY, for my bettas. XD feeding days fasting days treat days and a cleaning days. =P all I did today with my boys was watch them and show them their mirrors. Oh and I also gave my three snails algae wafers. =P


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I did a 50% WC on my two boys (with blowout tears in their fins) and added StressCoat. Each of them also got their tank water levels raised by half an inch. With the heavy metal lid on Tycho's tank, and his disposition (though he has halfheartedly attempted a jump before), I trust him with that extra half an inch of height. And the lip on Sherlock's bowl doesn't really lend itself to jumping, plus the seran wrap is being held on with a rubber band, and there's plant cover that would not lend itself to a run up for a jump, so I trust him too.

Esmeralda... her I do not trust. She's my shark fish. She also has almost nothing on the bottom of her tank compared to Tycho, so their swimming spaces are probably similar. 

Sherlock will get a tank upgrade eventually. With my birthday and Christmas coming up... the funds look good  

Tried to feed everyone brine shrimp for dinner too. Sherlock wasn't interested at all (though I got my first betta bite! It was so cute feeling!). Tycho ate half of it, and let the other half drift to the filter (it wasn't even that much, silly boy!). Esmeralda ate hers like she always does.  Silly fish.


----------



## Vergil

Added driftwood. Desperately trying to clean water spots without disturbing the fish and their bubble nests with my college ID. Added floaters on Hiko's tank.


----------



## Vfowler

Played with the fish today, gave him some food and made fun of him. I added two snails to the tank a few weeks ago, thinking about taking the rocks out since I don't have anything to clean them and 100% water changes are a bad idea.


----------



## Crowntails

Only fed my fish today.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Tycho, Esmeralda, and Sherlock got 50% WC's and StressCoat today.

Cassini got a 100% WC and a new algae wafer.

I made the decision to turn off the filters in Tycho and Esmeralda's tank. Tycho's fins are working on healing, and while he's never had any issues with the filter, I figured some more peaceful waters would help the longer fins with healing. Also, it's like I've given him that corner of his tank back. He immediately went exploring over there when he hasn't been over that way since the filter got put in before. 

My silly boy. 

Esmeralda is still patrolling her's as usual. My shark lady in action!


----------



## Vickytoria3112

After a long time searching and being picky, I couldn't find the right background for my 25 gallon. I had a little tube of acrylic paint and a small sponge roller and I painted it. Looks great! Next step is to setup the decor and start my fishless cycle. First time doing it. Wish me luck!


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for little Button & Piglet,they each got a nice big new IAL,I also adjusted the leaf hammock in sweet Peanut's place,& cutie pie Mako swam around following me as I went back & forth past his tank with the buckets.All boys had extra treats for tea! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## countyrd419

I am going to test Rusty's water parameters. Yesterday he had a high ph read near the purple range on the API Water-test kit and his ammonia level was 0.50 ppm which is the light green color on the API Water-test kit. I know from posts that ammonia levels should be 0 ppm at all times. His nitrite and nitrates where all 0 ppm. I also added a teaspoon of AQ salt to his 2.5 gallon tank to see if that will bring down the high ph level. I don't know if AQ helps. I am sure someone will reply to me.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

I got everybody's water parameters checked at the LPS (they loved me for that... took 25 minutes >.<). Everyone except Esmeralda was a smidge high on ammonia (Sherlock was actually quite high... I won't say how high, just that he got a 100% WC and that the little guy was NOT happy about it... so I hope we're good now). Tycho and Esmeralda got 25% WC's and Cassini got a 75%, so, here's to less ammonia.

Also, I got my little lady shark a snail. She's got some algae, Tycho's adjusted well to Rowan, so... we're going to try. I hope I didn't just buy her a $3.49 treat. I might even wait to see if he survives the night in her tank before naming him. :S


----------



## Tree

50% water change on all three tanks today + poor Tuna is in a QT for fin rot. D= so he is mad at me. XD Sardine is bloated again from eating the darn wafer for the nitrite snail. x_x naughty boy! so I will have to fast him tomorrow and friday. =/


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my little Peanut,I made him a new leaf hammock so he has 2 side by side like a double bed.I also added 2 fresh IAL's for him so it's nice and soothie for him in there. :mrgreen:*


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Sherlock is getting a 75% WC and Tycho a very careful 25%, so I don't mess up his first bubble nest.


----------



## Morguex

50 % w/c, driftwood scrubbed and cleaned, gravel vacuumed, plants trimmed, glass scrubbed inside, filter media cleaned, trimmed the tops off a couple of java ferns and added them to his tank and what did I get for all of this? A nip on the side of my hand. Little bugger LOL!!!!

He's busy making a new bubble nest now :-D


----------



## Vergil

Ugh. Both tanks 100% WC, cleaned plants, decor, and driftwood, etc., scrubbed the tanks clean.


Boys seemed to like the cleaner place.


----------



## SeaKnight

Set up the double nickel as a feeder tank until the angels are ready to be moved, then feeders will go into the hex and 50g and the Angels in the 55..


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

100% WC for Sherlock and for Cassini. 50% WC for Esmeralda and for Tycho. I let Sherlock flare at both Tycho and Esmeralda, and it was highly amusing to watch them exercise with each other.


----------



## DBanana

I REALLY like reading what other's are doing with their tanks! 

I added the 2nd divider to my long 20g so the separations are all done and grabbed a 'spare' plant from the 10g so there's a plant in each divided section while I cycle it.

Also did some water testing and re-arranged the plants on Spooky's side of the 10g so he has more of a 'forest' to hide in instead of just a wall of plants against the divider.


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my beautiful Mako ,I cleaned a little algae off the glass with the magnet cleaner,gave the gravel a vac and added in a fresh IAL which Mako followed around as it floated.All 4 boys had extra treats for tea time! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Everybody got their water changes. I took all the gravel out of Tycho's tank and rearranged it, because Mr. Tailbiter apparently needs a bit of stimulation.  So I hope he likes it.


----------



## Tree

I am so excited to get my purple rocks for Sardines purple themed tank. 8D I will show updates then I get them in the mail. 

In other news, My Sisters betta was not happy in his smaller 2.6 tank so Sardine was nice enough to let him have his tank while he down graded. It wasn't much of a change. 3 down to a 2.6 LOL BUT Sushi is happier and Sardine seems to be just as happy. (PS he is feeling much better as well)


----------



## countyrd419

I checked Rusty's bubble nest which I disturbed when I added some extra water to his tank.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Everyone will be getting WC's when I'm done with my homework.


----------



## Niece

Cleaned it.


----------



## sparketta

25% water change!


----------



## DBanana

25% wc for my son's boys and starting the process of doing a planted wood for the 10g section of my 20g tank.


----------



## Polkadot

*A busy Betta Boy day today,did a wc for Button,Piglet & little Peanut.Mako watched on as I went backwards & forwards with the water buckets.All 4 cuties had an extra treat for tea! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Vergil

WC both tanks. 50 for Hiko 2/3 for Lark.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Hornwort for EVERYBODY! I also finally figured out siphoning, so the 2.5's got 75% WC's... they will probably get 25%'s tomorrow before I head home for Thanksgiving, and the small tanks will get 100%'s.


----------



## Chachi

Water changes for everyone!


----------



## countyrd419

I checked to see if Rusty's IAL are crinkling which means I need to take them out according to some forums on the internet. If this is wrong please let me and the rest of the community know. Thank you and have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Morguex

50% water change, plants trimmed, glass cleaned inside and gravel vacuumed.

Got home from work and my little guy has been pretty busy all day. :-D


----------



## Renate

I cleaned the Aqueon Minibow 2.5 and re-arranged the decorations upon noticing that Mr. Wiggles had nipped a piece of his caudal fin off.

I'm hoping that he was just bored and needed a fresh new canvas to view and explore.


----------



## DBanana

100% water change for the 10g with some pruning and took off the shoots of my low leafy plants and spread them out through the gravel to grow in some ground cover. Yesterday was a 50% change for 20g.


----------



## Tree

everyone got live plants in their tanks! I am going green. XD


----------



## Tolak

Internet is down so some water changes. 50% on four 5 gallons, a 15, four 20's, four 29's, & three 40's. Drained a 29 & refilled, got that bubbling with a bit of bleach, prep for a breeding pair of koi angels coming out of quar. Bleached & set up a 5, pulled a spawn from a pair of blacks & tossed it in. Waiting for the water heater to recover, ran out of hot water. Posting from a flip phone blows, cable guy will be here soon tho.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Sherlock and Cassini got new, proper digs!  Here's a couple of photos.


----------



## Weaver

Finally introduced the little half-inch Red Dot (or it is Orange Tracked or evenRed Onion?) Nerite snail I purchased on the way home with Kasper for Thanksgiving Break. 

HOLY MOLY, this thing moves fast. Like 2 minutes will go by and he'll be on the opposite side of the tank. I may have to get another but in the little 2.5 gal, he's really doing well and cleaning up my glass of beard algae. He's going to be gorging himself on algae for a while if he (I've decided it's a he) if I leave him as the only snail.

[Edit: Kasper seems to have a mild bit of fin-rot brought on by stress and nipping so, going to deal with that by doing a couple big water changes.]


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for Button & Piglet! I used the magnet cleaner to clean off a little bit of algae that was on the front glass of Piglet's tank.A fresh IAL for both little boys! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## sandybottom

i rescaped my planted 10 gallon and added 6 new plants. added a sponge prefilter to my 4 gallon rcs tank. changed water and added a new anubius barteri to my goldfish tank.did water change on my sons 10 gallon betta/cory tank.still have to put my betta back in her planted tank,she has been in a hospital tank for 2 weeks.she is looking good and frisky this morning.and i have to relocate 2 nerite snails from the goldfish tank.they are not getting enough food in there,thanks to the gluttonous orandas in there.


----------



## Survivor2013

I fed my betta, Survivor. Cleaned his tank and added back his favorite rocks. I also I gave him some mirror time.


----------



## Tree

I added two more live plants into my 3 gallon! One windelov Java fern and a water wisteria. But the Java fern I got for a buck because is was not healthy, one out of three stems were alive. do you think it will live? It looks green but some drown spots. ^^;


----------



## sandybottom

as long as the rhizome is healthy it has a good chance.


----------



## Tree

sandybottom said:


> as long as the rhizome is healthy it has a good chance.


it has little roots so I think the one will live. but the other one I cut off the black stem do you think I will grow roots?


----------



## valen1014

I fed the pair that I'm conditioning! I gave them frozen bloodworms and live fruit flies. It bugs me a little bit that *I believe* live fruit flies are much better for conditioning and richer in protein than frozen bloodworms and yet I can tell how much more they enjoy eating the bloodworms (seriously they launch at them like it's the last food they'll ever have!). Instead they inspect the fruit flies for a while before deciding to eat them :roll: 

Oh well, my other two bettas are older and love the fruit flies though, maybe it's an acquired taste...


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

75% WC's for Tycho and Esmeralda!


----------



## Polkadot

*Extra treat night for all my cuties! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: I have also had the fan on in the room for them today as it has been so disgustingly hot.Ugh! :doh!:*


----------



## Polkadot

*Checked the temperature on everyone's tank & extra treat night for my wittle boys! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Crowntails

Just fed the fish and going to do a water change later!


----------



## dixie1994

I woke up and fed Cesar. I did a 50% water change last night and there is still some kind of slime still on side of glass. Going to wait a few days and do another 50% change. I have a filter so we will see how clearer his tank gets. Still a little cloudy


----------



## Survivor2013

Did a water change and readded his plants and rocks


----------



## SeaKnight

Vacuumed out and did a 50% water change on Mr. B's tank (my 2 yr old decided to feed him almost half of a 2oz bag of frozen brine shrimp) and also did some much needed maintenance of our Oscars' feeder tank (I swear my husband forgets it exists).....


----------



## NozzALa

Recently did a complete tank change. Put my betta in a critter keeper and emptied everything out, cleaned it all, cleaned the tank, got new filter media. Then I got rid of the gravel and put in sand, and put my silk plants away in my supplies and switched to two live plants. One is an Anubias and the other a crypt. Added some aquarium salt and my tank is looking better than ever. The one silk plant I left in had brown algae stains on it, and now they're all but disappeared.


----------



## DBanana

Sawed my aquarium wood in half and reconfigured the middle section of my 20g long. Re-distributed some plants and made notes for new plants to get next week. 

Daily water changes end today for son's divided 10g. When BT snuck into Spooky's side Spooky took some tail off of him (=_=) so I've stuffed some more plants into the cracks.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Well I fed all my wild bettas mosquito larvae, and dropped in some microworms for my fry. 

I also did a water change on my goldfish tank and emptied and filled up my water aging tub. 

Next on my list is giving the tank I plan on using for a new pair of wilds a thorough clean out as it has been sitting down in our rumpus literally collecting dust.


----------



## dixie1994

Added a Golden Mystery Snail to Cesar tank and rinsed his filter out. He got a blood worm treat. He loves his blood worms


----------



## countyrd419

*Rusty's First Christmas*

I posted a picture on how I decorated Rusty's tank for Christmas --- I may add more.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Everybody got a 25% WC today. Decided to go ahead and put in tap water treated with Prime... I want to switch them off the expensive LPS betta water. So, we'll keep an eye on them and see how they do.


----------



## Cupcake

A 50% WC, then fed 2 pellets and a frozen brine shrimp. Yum!


----------



## Weaver

I am not allowed to look at tanks. I am not allowed to look at tanks. Especially really pretty Eurostyle Bowfront tanks. I repeat, I am not allowed to look and OH GOSH THOSE ARE PRETTY. 

Fed Kasper and freaked out when I couldn't find the Nerite until I looked under a Cryptocorynes undulata leaf. Sneaky snail.


----------



## Crowntails

Did a water change in both of my boys' tanks and fed the fish.


----------



## Survivor2013

I fed my betta and I'm going to do 100% change


----------



## dixie1994

Fed my little guy and going to clean his filter later


----------



## Alphahelix

My usual Tuesday tank water change- made some dividers for the new tanks and made a baffle for another filter!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

75% WC's on all tanks. Did some plant pruning. Fed the fish.


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for Button & Piglet,I placed a new filter (with their original canister) in each boys tank and gave their sponges a swoosh in the tank water,also gave them each a nice fresh IAL.Mako had a mini clean up when I took out a couple of toots from his tank with the baster.All boys had extra treats for tea tonight.Sweeties! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Alphahelix

Kaiju arrived today safe and sound- my first aquabid purchase and I was a wreck hahaha
Also spent the morning making extra dividers and stabbed myself 1 inch deep with the drill....

>.>


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for Mako! :-D I changed one of his silk plants for another,cleaned off a little algae that was on the glass with the magnet cleaner,gave his heater a good wipe down & gave him a nice fresh IAL.Mako was very curious watching everything going on & was zooming around everywhere very happily checking out his new IAL and plant.Cutie! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: While stupid me dropped half a bucket full of his old tank water all over the floor. :shake:*


----------



## DBanana

Purchased a lot more plants. Redid the 20g layout. Rocks removed, plants put in, second section of wood taken out of middle 10g section to make room for GiantPlant. The ghost shrimp were having kittens. I saw a marbled green halfmoon at PetsMart I can't stop thinking about so I think I might get him and let him and some tetras have the middle section.


----------



## Polkadot

*WC day for Button & Piglet! I gave both their tanks a good gravel vac,cleaned a plant in Button's tank,cleaned the suction cups holding their leaf hammocks and gave them each a nice new IAL. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## countyrd419

I helped Rusty find some lost food pellets. He was poking between the gravel and I used a wooden skewer to move some of the pebbles so that he can eat. I am a good betta Dad.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Well, not today, but yesterday, I had to pack everybody up and move them 100 miles west for Christmas break. So I had to cup everyone, drain everything, gave the inside of the tanks a good wipedown while I was at it, pack it all in the front seat of my car, and drive home... then do all that in reverse basically to get everyone reset up. Spent four hours doing fish-related things yesterday for that, but we're all safe and happy at home now, thank the gods.


----------



## Cupcake

50% WC then a bloodworm treat for Cupcake <3


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my little Mako man,because it's his closest wc day before Christmas I gave him his presents today which are a big Bell cave/hideout & a lovely new plant that looks like a bunch of spinach.He had a great time exploring his new presents which he seems to love,which makes me very happy.He also did some bubble surfing when the new water went in too.He's so cute! :BIGkissy: Treat night for all the boys too! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Tree

had to tie down my Anubias plants with fishing line on my driftwood. it kept floating to the top when I did water changes. XD


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for little Button & Piglet! They also got their Christmas pressies today.Button got an igloo hideout (which is so cute) and a new plant & Piglet got a log hideout & new plant,they also each got a nice fresh IAL each too.Sweeties! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my Mako,I gave his new bell cave another rinse over,gave his gravel a good vac & popped in a nice fresh IAL.He's such a good boy! Also did a mini clean in Button & Piglet's tanks with the baster thing.I love how all their tanks look with their new hideouts & caves.10/10! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## ynahanson

Did a water change today. Whew!


----------



## Tree

50% water change on all three of my tanks and moved around plants in one tank and driftwood in all three. =)


----------



## Cupcake

90% water changes and vacuumed gravel in both tanks


----------



## fleetfish

Last night the power went out. I almost lost all of my bettas .... 

We lit the fireplace and put them all in small containers beside it because the water in the tanks was extremely cold. Finally after ten plus hours the power went on again, sort of, in parts of the house - the power crapping out was at night, we didn't even know - and the furnace wasn't working. So we have to get a new furnace now. The furnace techs brought us space heaters and the bettas are warmed up. Whew! I'm eatin warm turkey soup and wondering what else I can do, watching for any kind of illness in the fishies too. Usually the room I keep my fishies in is extremely warm and all I use is those non adjustable heaters but now I am hoping to go and get some adjustables .... live and learn I guess!


----------



## fleetfish

A little update ... I've just moved my bettas away from the space heater. One of them, my green HM I got for Christmas, isn't doing well. His water overheated and he seems to be on death's door ... I have placed colder water into his container and he is laying on the bottom barely breathing ... I hope he makes it 

This is who I'm talking about ... poor lad. 



The others are okay. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ynahanson

Water change for Irvy.


----------



## countyrd419

I rearranged Rusty's decorations so that he has some more open swimming room.


----------



## Crowntails

I did a water change in each of my tanks and fed the fish.


----------



## countyrd419

Earlier this evening, I added a piece of IAL into Rusty's water to keep his ph water balance at an optimal level.


----------



## Tree

fleetfish said:


> A little update ... I've just moved my bettas away from the space heater. One of them, my green HM I got for Christmas, isn't doing well. His water overheated and he seems to be on death's door ... I have placed colder water into his container and he is laying on the bottom barely breathing ... I hope he makes it
> 
> This is who I'm talking about ... poor lad. The others are okay. Fingers crossed.



Aww I hope he makes it D= 


I changed my tank stand. Moved all three small tanks to the new stand. it was hard. x_x


----------



## countyrd419

I put on Rusty's tank light so that he can show off his redness.


----------



## Confishius

new tank for new TARDIS blue VT, Gallifrey, regular feeding for Plato the Pleco and Confishius.


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for Button & Piglet,their tanks each had a good gravel vac and both both got a nice fresh IAL.I bought Piglet a new magnet cleaner recently and used it today,it's very nice.They are such good boys! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## DBanana

Last 20% water change for the big 20g until it's weekly scheduled one. Removed the divider between where Nurple used to live so now Laufey and the tetras have a 15g space to wiggle around in.


----------



## ynahanson

Nm today, just fed my fishes. I think Irvy has ick, im not too sure though so I'll keep checking on him


----------



## Survivor2013

Yesterday I set up a five gallon with the bare basics. My little survivor likes it. He had outgrown his old tank. He was chewing his tail off. So I'm hoping we have tail biting forgotten about.


----------



## atlas

I bought a ten gallon at a thrift store for $9 (!!!) and some decor for said tank. Bought a heater and thermometer from the pet store and attempted to rescue a dumbo betta from said store. The manager did not see what was wrong with the betta in question and I was not about to buy him for $25 (sorry little guy). So I ended up buying a pretty but sad looking VT for $3 instead. Good choice. He is currently getting used to his new water in the new tank before I put him in


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my little Mako man! I gave his gravel a good vac,gave the glass a nice wipe & added a lovely fresh IAL.Mako zoomed around everywhere watching what was going on & liked the bubbles from the fresh water being poured in.Sweetie boy! All my little blokes had an extra treat for tea,YAY! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Survivor2013

I tried figuring out what's wrong with the led adapter (still won't stop buzzing). Hooked a different cord. Lights are severely dimmer so I switched back to original


----------



## ynahanson

Took out the mesh background with java moss in it. Valentine kept going behind it. Dont know howsafe it is ffor him to be hanging out back there so I just took it out.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

water change/gravel vacuum. hopefully buying some live plants today!


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for little Button & Piglet! I gave the glass on the front of Button's tank a clean with the magnet cleaner and gave both little boys a nice big fresh IAL.They both had fun following the gravel vac around & I also adjusted the filter in little Mako's tank.Extra treat night all round! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Survivor2013

Cleaned algae out my tank. That was a task


----------



## Tree

Water change in my 3 gallon and 1 gallon tank. I also added a new driftwood in my 2.6 gallon. Now all four tanks have driftwood and live plants. =)


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my little cutie boy Mako! :-D I took his heater out & gave it a good wipe over,also gave the sponge in his filter a swoosh,a good gravel vac and a huge new fresh IAL.Mako follwed the vac around a while,then just swam around watching everything & had a nice play in the bubbles from the filter.Extra treat night today for all my boys! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

just over the past couple of weeks i have been doing a lot of alteration and improvement to my tank for evil Hades :twisted:. Started with Aqueon 2.5 gallon minibow.

bought a pineapple house, couldnt resist, love spongebob.

he was flaring at the sides a lot and started tail biting, so i put up some covering on 3 sides.

got some moss balls. switched out fake plant for two live plants. took out the HOB (current bothered him) replaced with sponge filter. changed incandescent bulb to fluorescent bulb. :lol:


----------



## countyrd419

I added a new IAL into Rusty's tank this afternoon.


----------



## SeaKnight

Not today, but last night we had to do an emergency breakdown of our Angel tank (35g hex) as it sprung an unexpected and rather fast leak.......... Happy to say however, that the Angels seem to be settling nicely into their "temporary" 50g home.... With the home improvements beginning over the course of the next few weeks I see the potential for a new 75g when all is said and done... we shall see....????


----------



## Sathori

Today I just did 25% water changes in my three tanks. Made a temporary bowl set up for my new betta until pay day allows me to buy a tank for him (I didn't want anyone else to buy him before I could get a bigger tank, so a "betta bowl" is his temporary home)

Yesterday, I bought some tall, fake plants for my two 3gal tanks so they don't look so empty. And Gajeel got a new hide (Squidward's house lol) since he likes to chill out in his hides. I found Panther Lilly chilling in the purple plant today, so obviously he likes it too


----------



## onehotsummernight

to day I painted the back of my 3 gallon tank black, and since my dirt was good and mineralized I added it to the tank and leveled it out, then wiped the inside and the out side off with vinegar. and had to stop there since I can't get the cap for my dirt until tomorrow at the earliest, but she's coming together nicely, with the black background and substrate the Betta and plants will really pop, I also did a 25% water change in my 20 gallon.


----------



## Polkadot

*Extra treat night for my little boys! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## countyrd419

I gave Rusty his breakfast (one pellet). Later on tonight I will feed him again.


----------



## Confishius

Sathori said:


> Today I just did 25% water changes in my three tanks. Made a temporary bowl set up for my new betta until pay day allows me to buy a tank for him (I didn't want anyone else to buy him before I could get a bigger tank, so a "betta bowl" is his temporary home)
> 
> Yesterday, I bought some tall, fake plants for my two 3gal tanks so they don't look so empty. And Gajeel got a new hide (Squidward's house lol) since he likes to chill out in his hides. I found Panther Lilly chilling in the purple plant today, so obviously he likes it too
> View attachment 273769
> View attachment 273793


oh hey! we have the same tank! 

today I just fed and changed the filter on my 3g


----------



## Sathori

Confishius said:


> oh hey! we have the same tank!
> 
> today I just fed and changed the filter on my 3g


Awesome! I really like these tanks. Although, Gajeel always gives me a heart attack when he hides in the corner, which makes him nearly impossible to see!


----------



## fleetfish

Moved Ragnar, Madanach and the two girls into 2.5g's and the two newbies into temporary 1g's.


----------



## Waking Buddha

I bought a new lamp today! I hope my plants will appreciate it.


----------



## Tree

Water change for my little girls tank and scrubbed algae off of Tuna's tank. =)


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

Just bought a 10g tank  

Because of the holiday, waiting till tomorrow to get a bunch of stuff!


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for little Piglet (I'm doing each boys tank on a separate day this week) I gave him a nice new home-made leaf hammock,I took his heater out & gave it a good wipe over,a good gravel vac & 2 nice new little IAL's.Piglet likes his new hammock & was resting on it watching me clean up & put the buckets etc away.Cutie! * :mrgreen:


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for little Button,he got 2 nice new little IAL's,I gave his gravel a good vac & took his heater out & wiped it over,also put in a brand new home-made leaf hammock.As I was putting the hammock in Button gave my finger a little nibble.Sweetie! :mrgreen:*


----------



## cheekysquirrel

Polkadot said:


> *wc day for little Button,he got 2 nice new little IAL's,I gave his gravel a good vac & took his heater out & wiped it over,also put in a brand new home-made leaf hammock.As I was putting the hammock in Button gave my finger a little nibble.Sweetie! :mrgreen:*


Polkadot, I'm very curious about your homemade leaf hammock. Would you mind telling me how you made it? I like crafts of many kinds.

Today I did a 25% water change in Rygel's tank and fed him. Apparently I was moving too slowly, because he jumped to try and get the pellets from my fingers


----------



## Tree

I gave Perch and Tuna Nerite snails and their tanks have never been cleaner. =)


----------



## jesssan2442

I gave Mardi and 50% water change + some new decor and Maddox got some new decor (he just had a 100% yesterday)


----------



## Sathori

I bought a 10gal and was working on making a DIY divider so I can put Gray and another one of my boys into a bigger home. It went from a "nice Sunday project" to "Full panic, must get it done ASAP" when I saw Gray decided to shred his fins last night. I think he's getting bored in his 1.5gal. :/
All I'm missing is the report binder pieces to hold the divider in place, so I'm hoping to pick those up tomorrow.


----------



## KSbetta

I went for lunch around 11am after 50% water change.... when I returned around 2.30pm, one of my female betta was lying on the floor, her body almost dried and motionless. She must had been out of water for a long time. OMG, I quickly put her back into water.....after a while she started to move her tail.....
Don't let this happen to your, no cat / dog etc...
will post if she gets thr' ....


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my little Mako! I gave him a nice fresh IAL,a brand new home-made leaf hammock,gave his tank a good gravel vac,cleaned one of his silk plants & adjusted his filter so that more bubbles flowed out the spray bar for him as he loves playing with them.Gorgeous! :mrgreen:*


----------



## LadyNightraven

Today I did a 50% water change in Rakki's tank, vacuumed the sand substrate, and switched around a couple of decorations. Fridays are usually WC days, but something spooked him yesterday. I didn't want to risk stressing him out more, so I postponed it by a day. Rakki followed the vacuum around for a bit, then he kept coming over to check things out as I added new water. He got treats tonight like he always does on WC days, and now he's chilling with the light off for the night.


----------



## cheekysquirrel

To celebrate Australia Day I did a 25% water change and swished the filter media for Rygel. It's so hot over here that our cold tap is dispensing water that at its coldest is the perfect temperature for the tank, so no acclimation necessary!


----------



## Sathori

Finally got the 10 gallon tank set up and divided it, so Gray and Gajeel are sharing it. Hopefully this stops Gray's tail biting habits (his tail was so pretty T-T).
And since Gajeel's 3 gallon tank was empty, I moved Natsu into it so that he could get out of his 1.5gal tank.  Now all my boys are happy.
I plan on doing a 25% water change on Panther Lilly's tank since it's "water change day" and everyone else got fresh tanks 

I like having all four boys in one place now


----------



## Alphahelix

Polkadot said:


> *wc day for my little Mako! I gave him a nice fresh IAL,a brand new home-made leaf hammock,gave his tank a good gravel vac,cleaned one of his silk plants & adjusted his filter so that more bubbles flowed out the spray bar for him as he loves playing with them.Gorgeous! :mrgreen:*



OOOh! How do you make a homemade leaf hammock?


----------



## sandybottom

cleaned the goldie tank.added more broadleaf anubias. trimmed rcs tank.cleaned and trimmed betta tanks.only took 3 hrs.


----------



## Danamals

Today I did my first 100% water change with my new betta Mars. He did awesome! It was a quick and easy change. I'm hoping to add a cave or something for him to hide in into his tank ASAP.


----------



## Heifzilla

I added a nerite snail and a golden Mystery Snail to the 10g, and a nerite to the 3g. I picked up some Omega One Veggie Rounds for my herbivores, and some NLS Betta pellets. I also fed some newly hatched brineys to everyone. Now I am watching the nerite go to town on the algae in the 3g  And I discovered exactly how *much* a Mystery Snail poops O_O


----------



## harleraven

I removed dead foliage from my giant's planted tank and bemoaned the decision to let my husband feed the bettas today. All my normal size finned friends are way, way too fat right now.


----------



## Brit

It was time for a water change, so I placed Lucious in a warm container of water (with a screen over the top) to keep him put while I replaced 50% of the water and went through the substrate to pick up more waste. Lucious did fine and seemed glad that his home was cleansed of filth. I did notice quite a large bubble nest in the corner of his tank a short while after adding him to it, but it's gone now. I wish he would have allowed me to get a picture before demolishing it.

On Friday, I'm going to do another 50% water change, this time without going through the substrate. I might head up to the LFS I purchased Lucious from and get some more water conditioner and perhaps some decorations. It will probably end up being a mini haul since I struggle with resisting the urge to buy everything in the shop. It's my favorite place to go to when it comes to fish supplies and it's in a convenient location. I always blow up my purse in the end. I really need some discipline. I just might have to bring my boyfriend with to tell me "No". :shake:


----------



## Vergil

WC
Hiko - ~80%
Lark - ~80%
Jade - 20%

Decor/Plants
Hiko - Re-arranged tank and re-planted A. Swords in a teacup
Lark - + new moss, stripped bark off driftwood, re-did layout
Jade - + colored pebbles, - old substrate, - cabomba and moss, + Java ferns and hoop toy

Added a nerite in each tank. Let's see how this plays out...


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for little Button & Piglet.I gave them each a nice new silk plant & a fresh IAL,gravel vac and a nice wipe over.Their tanks look really beautful & the new 3D backgrounds stand out great! I also gave little Mako's tank a mini clean with a little wipe over with the magnet cleaner.Little Peanut looked on & all my sweetie boys had an extra treat for tea. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for little Mako,I gave him a lovely new lily-pad silk plant,A nice fresh IAL,gave his tank a gravel vac & cleaned the glass with the magnet cleaner.Mako zoomed about watching everything going on & played in the bubbles from the fresh water being poured in.He loves his new plant too,which is great.Sweetie! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Gilljay

Before the lights came on and it was feeding time I decided to test the water this morning. All OK. Water change later.
I take this hour to watch the shrimp and try and count the potential babies. I use a huge lens, the kind that attaches to the table, and it's like some si-fi horror movie seeing them appear over the rocks antennae waving in the current.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

50% water change, rescape a little. added some IAL and a bag of rooibos tea. tank is finally cycled!


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for Piglet & Button.Both little boys got a fresh IAL,I gave their tanks a good gravel vac & wiped off a little algae with the magnet cleaner on Button's tank.Both little boys followed the gravel vac around & liked the bubbles from the fresh water being poured in.All boys had an extra treat for tea tonight.Cutie pies!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## lovee1795

Today I did a water test, all were fine except for the pH which was a little to towards the acidic side for me. Not sure how it even managed to get there, but anywho! I then did a 50% water change, which any water change is quite the task for me since I have to take my betta out no matter what, then drag my 2.5 gallon tank down the hall to the animal sink on our hall. (College dorms - not the best place to own a fish I'm finding) Add some water conditioner with the new water. Decided to fill it up a little further and cover the outflow from the filter to see if it was still too strong for my betta. Found it's fine and he's been playing in the current for the best 15 minutes so yay! Also on that note, bought some Fluval sponge to put in the intake valve so I can have the water at the correct level.


----------



## Tree

All four of my tanks are now NPTs! everything looking good so far. hope I didn't stress out the fish and the plants. ^^


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my Mako boy,I gave him a nice fresh IAL,gave his tank a gravel vac & cleaned off a little bit of algae that was on the glass with the magnet cleaner.Mako always likes swimming around watching the vac & loved the bubbles from the fresh water pouring in.He's such a great little,easy going boy.Extra treats tonight for all my cuties! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## LadyNightraven

Rakki got a 50% water change today. He followed the vacuum around for a bit, then played in the new water a little bit while I was pouring it in. I thought I had his fin-biting issue figured out, but he decided to shred his tail a few days ago, so it's back to the drawing board. He got some Stress Coat in his water to help with his fins and a freeze-dried bloodworm for being a good boy while I cleaned his tank. Now he's exploring his tank to see if I changed anything.


----------



## Sathori

Added the new neon tetras to the community tank!


----------



## Tree

I pretty much changed tank covers and lights around. I had to get a new light for my 1.5 gallon cause the light was to low. here is the upgrade picture:


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for Button,I gave him a fresh IAL,gravel vac and wipe over on the filter canister.I took his little igloo cave out to give it a wipe over & when I was cleaning it some paint chipped off in pretty big pieces.I unfortuately had to throw it out which is a shame because it looked so cute,but I replaced it with Button's bell cave and he was swimming in & out of it straight away,so he's extra happy now. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Bluewind

I did a PWC in my 10 gal and scrubbed a little of my algae off. I'm getting otos soon and I want them to have a food source while they adjust. I'm so excited! I've been waiting on my LFS to be able to get me some in for over a month. Here's hoping bad weather doesn't cancel it again :-D

Gus came up and let me stroke his back. I think he enjoys it. I also love how they all react when I start talking to them (which my dad thinks makes me look nuts! XD ). They all dance and wiggle about. 

Sometimes I wonder if Gus has bad eyesight from his ammonia burns he suffered thanks to Walmart. I usually have to wiggle my finger over his Omega One pellets for him to really find them and the h. micropellets are even harder. He does respond to my voice though and knows where I always drop the food. My girls aren't like that and Gus is an otherwise happy and healthy fish (save for a brown scar on his forehead). Either way, I'm happy to have him. He will be my first, last, and only rescue because I refuse to support inhumane business practices by contributing to profit margins which would allow the same to happen to more pets, but I love my little Gus and I'm happy he was my 1st fish. And I also raised enough cane that they gave me a refund AND a $20 Walmart card so there's that. Yea little victories! ^_^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snowflake311

My fish tanks were out of control. Too many tanks and raising Betta fry it was too much .
I took down two 20gal tank 
Rinsed and cleaned the empty tanks and filters. 
took all the plants out and replanted then in new tank .
I moved fish around from the tanks I took down. 
Did a water change on my 100gal 
I also put down a very sick old discus. That's never fun it had to be done. 

Now I am down to a 80gal 100gal and my Betta room. 

It's been a fun filled day of fish work and I am still not done.


----------



## lovee1795

Did a 100% water change. Made a mental note to get to the store to get a turkey baster so I can do 50% changes from now on. Had a mini heart attack when I realized I had put my betta back in the water without putting the water conditioner in it. EEK. Quickly measured and threw it in the tank and got the filter going to circulate it. Also got my betta to jump out of the water for food. I plan to train him to do other tricks as well.


----------



## Heifzilla

Tree said:


> I pretty much changed tank covers and lights around. I had to get a new light for my 1.5 gallon cause the light was to low. here is the upgrade picture:


What did you use for substrate?


----------



## Sathori

Today I had to move Mystogan into the bedroom, in the heated 2 gallon bowl since Cisqua (my cat) wouldn't stop stalking him and scaring the crap out of the poor guy. She leaves all my other bettas alone, but wouldn't leave poor Mystogan (the new guy) alone. So he's in the bedroom that is off limits for Cisqua, and my HMDS, Gajeel, got his old 3 gallon half-moon tank back beside my 10 gallon


----------



## Tree

Heifzilla said:


> What did you use for substrate?



I used Organic potting soil and to top it off I used white gravel. so far my plants are growing like crazy! 8D


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for Piglet boy,I gave him a nice fresh IAL,gravel vac'd his tank and gave his filter sponge a swoosh.Extra treat night for all my sweet mini bots! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Tree

I cut a new acrylic cover for my two boys. One cracked and the other was not fitting due to the bamboo. =P


----------



## RainbowsHaven

Yesterday I swapped out Gallifrey's 3g tank for a 5g one and he loves it! Today I've been TRYING to add a piece of mopani wood and a little cave I made for him, but I've been boiling the mopani wood for 4 hours and it's still leeching tannins... I think it's finally starting to slow down though! Just hoping I'll be able to add it tonight.  ( I know the tannins won't hurt him, I just don't want pink water, haha )


----------



## AmbiantNight

Moved the plants around a bit and complained about the Marimo taking so long to get here in the mail.


----------



## Sathori

Water change for the 10 gallon, and Natsu's tank.
You never really see how much of a mess your tank is until you use a gravel vacuum... Sheesh. Even though I do it every 6-7days, there's still always a mess to clean up


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my sweetie Mako,I gave him a big new IAL & two new silk plants,gravel vac'd his tank and cleaned off a little algae with the magnet cleaner.Mako patrolled around his new plants and played in the bubbles from the fresh water pouring in.Cutie Pie!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## sandybottom

i hugged it.i had a bad dream that my mom,who i do not even live with,sold my fish to ben stiller.stupid as it sounds,and i can laugh about it now.i woke up crying,and was completely out of sorts.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Rakki got a 50% water change and his tank vacuumed. The algae on the walls was getting on my nerves, so I bought a magnetic algae cleaner to try out. It works beautifully, and I love my clean aquarium walls now. Rakki was intrigued by the magnet cleaner and followed it around. I had to take out his turtle ornament because the paint was chipping, and I also removed his Zoo Med floating log because it was very slimy and made weird chemical streaks in the water when I tried to put it back in after cleaning it off. To make up for the removal of the floating log, he got a new flower pot to hide in. I'm not sure I'm happy with it, but it's all I have for him for now. After putting new water in the tank, Rakki got a couple of NLS pellets and a freeze-dried bloodworm for dinner before lights out. He's such a good boy, even if he does bite his tail.


----------



## JDragon

Relocated my 6 ramshorns in my tank with 4 cories that is waiting for my import to arrive Tuesday and then cleaned off my sponge filter a bit. Moved my plants around.
Changed the filter in hubby's tank and put old filter in to continue bacterial cycle as we are waiting for filters to run out on Petco filter until we purchase another AquaClear for his.


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my little Mako,I gave him a nice fresh IAL,gravel vac'd his tank & cleaned off a little algae from the glass with the magnet cleaner,wiped over one of his silk plants and adjusted the filter that was making a bit of noise.Mako zoomed around watching me & played in the bubbles being poured in with his fresh water.Cutie! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Confishius

made an impulse buy today, setting up a tank for her. 
yesterday I cleaned a grand total of 7 gallons, which is all three of my boy's tanks. hard work, I tell you.


----------



## Sathori

10 gallon got a switch from gravel to sand! The corydoras are happily rooting around in the sand. The neons are a bit traumatized by the whole experience. Gray is busy exploring and patrolling the place


----------



## missavgp

WC on three tanks, fed everyone and had an ongoing breeding I had to keep an eye on so I could get her out before she got hurt when they were done. So many eggs I'm excited.:-D


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

last night i helped my friend, via skype, set up a betta tank! the dum dum put in safe start plus before conditioning the water, then she called. lol. new owners can be so silly...


----------



## Confishius

switched all the tanks and their occupants around, Confishius went from the 3gal to a 1gal, he's not doing so good. in fact, I didn't think he'd make through last week. Nero stayed in his 2gal, but is bloated ( currently fasting the little piggy, think he tried to eat Plato's algae wafer) Gallifrey is now in the 3gal, and little Red ( my new girl who isn't very red at all) has the 1.5gal. they all seem pretty happy!


----------



## PoissonsMom

I have 2 change out the water in 3 of my tanks once my son goes 2 bed


----------



## Polkadot

*Busy wc day today,I cleaned Button & Piglet's tanks,gave them each a nice fresh IAL,a good gravel vac & cleaned a little algae off Button's place with the magnet cleaner.Also did a mini clean for Mako & cleaned a little algae off the glass that was annoying me with the magnet cleaner & also adjusted his leaf hammock.All are such great little easy going boys.I think they like wc day.Extra treats for my mini's tonight! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## PoissonsMom

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> I hauled my but out of bed at 11:50 to feed my fish, I am behind on water changes by three days because I am so sick, running a fever and throwing up my gut
> The fry tank needs a water change but I can't get out of bed. I attempted to do a water change but after 30 seconds o holding the syphon hose I was so dizzy I dumped the water back in the tank and threw up in the bathroom. Oh my life.
> I can barely move
> Although I am almost finished all the Pirates of the Caribbean movies although I have slept through most of each one. Maybe tomorrow I will watch as many Lord Of The Ring movies as possible.


Oh my word!! I hope u feel better soon!! I'm sure ur bettas will be fine for another day or two, but it sounds like u may have the flu! Stay hydrated & in bed.... The fishies will forgive u


----------



## PoissonsMom

I did a complete water change on Hawk & Jade's tanks last nite, and plan to change my purple boy's water 2day. Poisson has a great filtration system, so I only do a partial (about 25-40%) once every couple of weeks... But I add water regularly, cuz the heater speeds up evaporation rate  When I fed him this morning, I noticed he is making bubble nests in different spots around the tank, but has never even laid eyes on a female! Could he be bored?


----------



## missavgp

I think he's just happy. I fed everyone, big job with ten tanks and a 3 year old to help. During nap time I changed the water in my fry tank with a good wipe down of the bottom cause I had a problem with missing ventrals with my previous spawn, and checked on my boy who is guarding a bubblenest of fuzz today!


----------



## fleetfish

Went to do WCs and thought I had no water conditioner. So... I went to the lfs to pick a bottle up and somehow ended up walking out with a lovely red cambo female. The silly thing is that when I got home I found an almost full bottle of Prime hidden behind my computer screen. *d'oh* ... I haven't gotten pics of Matilda yet but that will be soon. 

I think I don't have to get any more Prime until at least September at any rate.


----------



## wewered

Well today (In Honor Of Fishy, who died last night) I got a new blue plastic plant, some new rocks, and a plastic turtle for my new fishy, Bubble's home. Here is a picture


----------



## AmbiantNight

Today we re aranged the set ups so that both betta were in the same tank but seperated from eachother. For some reason the managment in my building decided it was time to turn the heat down. It's bellow zero outside and my heater is on the fritz. Checked the temp and it was 69. Got them in my breeder set up with a heating pad. It's not perfect but the temp is now a steady 78. Getting a new heaters on the first. Not happy with this happening but they don't seam fazed by it. Well I have an order for comb tails from a local pet shop (they keep them in 2 liter containers while waiting sale and are going to set up a sorority tank for the girls) so I needed to condition them anyway. Won't let them start spawning till I get the new heater in there though.


----------



## eatmice2010

Well today I arranged my plants and added some new objects, right now I'm working on a way to clear up my cloudy water (had a epic algae bloom). So I did a 25% water change, I have some fragile fish that if I to much of a change it could kill them. How do led lights do with plants.


----------



## NozzALa

Recently redid my entire tank. Emptied it out, got rid of the sand, cleaned everything. Once that was done I switched to black AQ sand over the white, put in my new ornament, everything else, and got everything back up and running. Then today I went out and bought Bettafix and Seachem Prime, because my bettas fins have been looking really rough. Dosed the tank thoroughly and I'm hoping his fins get better.


----------



## Neecy

*yay!*

Its pretty lame...but I finally got my moss ball and a betta hammock and I'm so excited! lol :lol:


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

trumpet snail is happily munching away at algae.

did a water change earlier this week.


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my Piglet boy,gave him a fresh IAL & a gravel vac.Also gave my Mako boy's tank a mini clean with the magnet cleaner.Both boys liked watching everything going on & zoomed around.Extra treat night for all my mini's! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## AmbiantNight

Sub-straight came in so it was time to lay that down in the ten gallon. Got a couple of branches of Plants that I'm not sure what they are (free with the shrimp) so I got them half buried so they can grow a bit better. They were tying to grow before so I hope this works for them.


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my sweetie Mako,gave him a lovely new IAL,gravel vac and cleaned off a little bit of algae.Mako played in the bubbles from the fresh water and zoomed all around his tank watching everything.Lovely boy! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

another 20% water change. will likely do another tonight. having a huge spike in ammonia. it is driving me crazy


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my little Button & Piglet.Gave each boy a nice fresh IAL,gravel vac'd their tanks & gave Button's silk plants a swoosh.Also gave my little Mako boy a mini wc by cleaning out some mess.All boys had extra treats tonight.YAY!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my sweetie Mako,gave him a lovely new IAL,gravel vac'd his tank,gave his filter sponge a swoosh,cleaned off some algae with the magnet cleaner & gave him a nice new silk plant which he loves.Mako played in the water bubbles and zoomed around everywhere.Cutie! Also wiped off a little algae that was in Button's tank which I missed the other day.Extra pellets for all my boys tonight! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## PoissonsMom

So.... I'm in the process of complete water changes on Jade, Hawk & Merlin's bowls. I can't help but feel guilty tho.... Jade & Merlin seem 2 be competing 4 our goldfish's attention, lol. They are both beside Bacon's tank (my son named it), and have constructed some pretty impressive 1st time bubble nests! I feel so bad destroying them!! I know they will make many more over the next few years, but still.... lol. Hawk had started one of his own, but I had 2 relocate his bowl & he quit, I guess cu he can no longer see Bacon or Jade... He now spends most of his time either hiding in his flame bush, or flaring at Merlin, the only "companion" he has now!


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

Upgraded my biggest boy to a 2.5!! He's waiting for the water to heat up, gonna swim around like CRAZY!! I've super pumped!


----------



## countyrd419

Cleaned some poop from Rusty's tank.


----------



## Fin Fancier

I did a 50% water change on the 10 gallon. I also remembered to pick up spinach (for me and the pleco) and a veggie clip so I could feed it to him, which will be my project for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my Button & Piglet boys! Gave them each a lovely new IAL,gravel vac'd their tanks and cleaned a little algae from the side of Button's place with the magnet cleaner.Extra treat night for all my sweetie mini boys! YAY!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## missavgp

WC time for the babies, then have to suck the ones who got in the way back out of the bucket with a baster. Have Jasper back in the spawning tank for another attempt at breeding him, hopefully this time goes better.


----------



## Fin Fancier

Today I caught my pleco nibbling on his spinach. I am beyond happy/proud. I also purchased some rocks on clearance from petsmart for 6 cents that I will use to grow aglea for him. It's a good day for my little bristlenose.


----------



## sandybottom

deep cleaned and replanted the shrimp tank.cleaned the goldie tank.cleaned and rescaped the ct betta tank.trimmed,cleaned and replanted my ct females tank.it only took about 8 hours.


----------



## jaysee

I thought about them. Not sure if that counts as "doing" something. I'm away for 2 weeks. I did watch Agent13 do water changes on her/our tanks. Again, not sure if that counts


----------



## PoissonsMom

I snuck in a 50% wc on my mother-in-law's severley neglected 29.5g guppy tank (my 2yr old son & u guys r the only ppl who know ;-) ) While Srubbig the algae out of the filter intake tube, I realized this filter is not big enough... It's an AquaTech 10-20! How do I go about explaining 2 someone that already thinks I'm a "know-it-all smart aleck", that the setup she's running just isn't strong enough 2 carry the bio-load? Not only is the filter 2 small, the tank is seriously overcrowded! I mean, there's 200+ guppies (+ fry) & a 14" Pleco living in the habitat. I have also noticed that there are several fish with spinal deformities (from generations of severe inbreeding, most likely...), their once vibrant colors are now muddy looking or black, and half of them look anorexic. It breaks my heart to see these poor fishies in the condition they're in. Should I just start culling the tank, unkbenownst 2 anyone else in the house? Anyway, this is what the tank looked like b4... 


And this is what it looks like now, after my 50% wc...

I'm trying 2 get a pic 2 show how many guppies r in there.... But they're so quick it's hard. There's a bunch above the black rim cuz I figured a feeding frenzy would help, lol... But they're all over the place. Sorry it's blurry, but my son bumped my arm as I snapped it....


----------



## PoissonsMom

Ok.... So I sorta got away w/ the wc (I think ), but she did notice something's different. She says thinks the water looks "cloudy"... guess since it's no longer green! I confessed 2 "topping it off", breaking down & thoroughly cleaning the filter, and scrubbing the algae off the hood glass, & adding water conditioners. She is convinced that half of her guppies will b dead when she wakes up. Even my husband tried 2 tell her I know what I'm doing w/ fish, but she's really stubborn & already labeled me as a serial fish killer! The last time I cleaned this tank, she did lose some guppies, but I believe it was because they stressed from having a clean habitat, many of them 4 the first time in their entire lives. She has had this tank going for over 4 yrs, and had never cleaned it, nor so much as vacuumed it, until I did it a year ago! She has been adding 2 Bowl Buddies tabs every couple weeks, and argued with me when I tried 2 explain that one tab treats 2 gallons, all 8 only treats 16. She claims that one treats 10 gallons, and that my bottles of Stresscoat & Start Right are specifically for bettas! WHAT??? Lol


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my Plakat boy Mako! Gave him a nice new IAL,switched one of his silk plants for another for variety,gravel vac'd his tank & cleaned a little bit of algae off the glass with the magnet cleaner.Mako had fun watching me & zooming around in the bubbles.Cutie! All my boys had an extra pellet for tea tonight.YAY!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my Button & Piglet boys.Each little boy got a fresh new IAL,gravel vac'd their tanks and cleaned a little bit of algae that was on Button's tank.Extra treat night for all my cuties! YAY !!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for little Mako,gave him a lovely new IAL,gravel vac'd his tank & cleaned off a little algae with the magnet cleaner,switched one of his silk plants for another.Mako had a huge lovely bubblenest under his IAL too.He zoomed around everywhere and was playing in the bubbles from the spray bar for ages while I was packing up his buckets etc.He is such a sweetie pie! Extra pellet night for all my weenie boys.YAY!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Tree

today I moved my two boys out into the living room and they love the view. =)


----------



## atlas

I actually didn't do anything with MY tanks but I dragged my friend to PetCo where _she_ actually ended up buying a betta (butterfly EE) and we then went to walmart to buy a 3 gallon tank, the basics, and decor. She was one that "once had a betta in a small jar for three years!" so I am so glad I was able to show her how to keep them properly. Although I think she was overwhelmed by the size of the tank - she kept looking at the 1 gallon and smaller bowls - she did end up going with a three gallon and is borrowing a heater from me until she can find a good/cheap one.


----------



## Tree

All four water changes and food today. And boy, having the two tanks out of the bedroom and into the living room makes it a lot easier to take care of. =P


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for Button & Piglet,gave each boy a lovely new IAL,gravel vac'd their tanks & gave them each a nice new silk plant.The boys are great with their wc's and like watching everything going on.Extra treat night for all my little boys! YAY !!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## MameJenny

Yesterday, I did a 100% water change for Opalo's temporary tank, cut up my leggy wisteria into a bunch of smaller pieces, and tested the 3g's water. It's getting closer to being cycled. The ammonia is just over 0, nitrites approx. 1ppm (down from 5ppm a few days ago), nitrates approx 20ppm, PH 7.6. Only thing I've done today is feed Opalo. I'm also going to replant the wisteria that has roots, do a small water change in the 3g, test the nitrites, and move the rocks around.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon

Today I did water changes on both my tanks. I also added a few ghost shrimp to my larger tank. Everyone seems to be getting along well in there. C:


----------



## Tree

today Sardine and Tuna now have temp control heaters. =) It's working great.


----------



## Sathori

Today I tested my ammonia and nitrate levels in my second 10 gallon in hopes of keeping my nitrogen cycle alive. I'm anxiously awaiting for the day when my work's fish supplier has more habrosus corydoras in stock so I can get a small school for the 10 gallon.
For now I've been tossing sinking wafers into the tank in hopes that the ammonia levels will be high enough to feed the bacteria. :/
Aaaand, the search for the perfect EE to go in mentioned 10 gallon continues... T-T


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my little Mako man,gave him a nice fresh IAL,gravel vac'd his tank,cleaned off a little bit of algae with the magnet cleaner and gave him a lovely new silk plant.Mako watched everything going on and played in the bubbles from the spray bar.Cutie! Extra pellet tonight for all my sweetie boys! YAY !!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my Piglet & Button boys! A nice new IAL,gravel vac & magnet clean for a tiny bit of algae.Both boys had fun & it was extra treat night all round. YAY boys !!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## ClassicRocker

Yesterday done a 50% w/c, w/Prime and later added some Stress Coat Plus. Today, checked the ammonia, it was 0.3, so putting in a 3.38 oz of TSS for a mini cycle. This is due to a fungus treatment w/Jungle Lifeguard All-In-One done last week. Tested parameters right after the treatment and found ammonia had gone from 0 to 3 and nitrites were 0, but now between 0.5 and 1. This was b/c medicating the tank killed to much of the BB. 

Have used TSS w/our betta before with total success.


----------



## Confishius

introduced new fish to 1.5, switched Red to 1g (temporary) and cleaned 3gal. regular feeding, bettafix medication added to 3gal for Gallifrey's torn fins


----------



## Neecy

Just added a Nerite to one of my new betta tanks...And of course Lennox being the tough guy that he is, proceeded to headbutt the poor little snail as soon as he saw him lol...he's finally given up and just stops and glares at the poor little Nerite whenever he passes him ...so silly


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my little Mako man! A lovely fresh IAL,gravel vac & cleaned a little algae off with the magnet cleaner.Mako is brilliant with his wc's & always has fun watching me,following the vac & playing in the bubbles from the new water.Love him! An extra pellet for all my sweeties tonight! YAY boys!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## NozzALa

Aside from getting a new betta, I had to make a change to my Crowntails Spec III. For the past few weeks his tank had really tiny white crawling things all over the walls of his tank, and when I did water changes a white dust like substance always floated around. No matter how many water changes I did, the worms would be back within a few hours. I thought about it and realized the only place they could be coming from is my sand. I had the black petco brand in there. I went out and bought a natural looking gravel, put him in a knitter keeper and completely dismantled, cleaned, and reset the tank. It's been about a week and no trace of the parasites.

I'll never use sand again.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Food and a partial water change for Felix today. I put another preventative dose of salt in, since I didn't last time.

He seems to have forgiven me now for sticking him in a cup while I was doing it, but he was really mad when I finally managed to catch him. Dude likes his tank!


----------



## wisker

Water change and more bloodworms ^_^


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for Button & Piglet.Piglet's tank was very clean & just needed a gravel vac & I gave him a lovely fresh IAL to rest on.Button's place had just a little bit of algae but was otherwise great,he got a nice fresh IAL & started a new bubblenest under it.Cuties !!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my sweetie boy Mako.Gave him a lovely big new IAL & an extra little one to float around,gravel vac'd,cleaned off a little bit of algae & switched around one of his silk plants.Mako had great fun & so did I.An extra pellet each for all my little mini boys!!!!! *:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## javert

I thought Smurf's tank was a little empty so I added two amazon swords yesterday. He was resting below one of those last time I saw. So far I like the extra touch of green they give to the tank.


----------



## shyanne

I fed my betta, did a 50% w/c with gravel vac, and added Prime and PH up to the new water. That's about it.


----------



## pfenty

I bought some crypt lutea to put in my 3 tanks. Planted them and added some water conditioner! Jumper, Carol, and Rustafarrio love them. It's my first time with a real plant so wishing for luck.


----------



## Corrinafishy

Today I moved Sushi into a quarantine tank to treat his fin rot caused from pet sitter neglecting him while I was on holiday. grrr:-x. I also purchased a new thermometer at Petsmart:-D. Pretty good day.


----------



## Vergil

100% W/C on all 3 tanks.
Cleaned the substrate, replanted and re-did tanks.
>80% W/C on 1 gal for Khan's tank. 
Removed peat moss from all tanks and switched to Black Water extract.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Did a 50% water change on Rakki's tank and vacuumed the sand substrate. Changed out a couple of silk plants for new silk plants because the old ones were getting covered in algae. I really need to get a new background I can wrap around the left side of the tank to block out the sunlight from the nearby window until I get a nerite snail or two... Also put in a new little vase as a hide, which he seems intrigued by. He got bloodworms as a treat, and now he's happily starting on a new bubble nest.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon

Jishin and Monsoon both got water changes and I added a marimo to Jishin's tank. I also got the seeds planted in Monsoon's Aquaponics tank. 
Later today Tsunami will get a partial water change and I'll be installing a bubbler.


----------



## countyrd419

I placed the betta tube which I ordered from another community member on this site. So far Rusty has looked at it but hasn't swim through it yet. I guess he needs to get used to it.


----------



## Ghostie

today was filter cleaning day.


----------



## Pippin

My rainbow shark got a weird fungal disease and died. We are now doing massive water changes on the tank to try and stop the other fish from getting it. We aren't medicating the tank as we don't know what it is.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Did a partial WC, rinsed out the filter a bit, and took pictures of his tail now that he's let it grow back out


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for Button! A nice new IAL,gravel vac,cleaned off a little algae and replaced his silk leaf hammock.Happy little boy! Extra treat night for all my sweeties!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for little Mako! Added some extra black gravel,a lovely new IAL,switched around some silk plants,added his silk leaf hammock & gave his filter sponge a swoosh.Mako zoomed around and played in the water bubbles from the spray bar.Aww he's a cutie pie! Extra treats for all my sweeties!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Polkadot

*Introduced my new little boy ELF to his tank today! He has a 30 L (8 gallon) heated & filtered tank with black gravel,silk plants,silk leaf hammock,log cave & an IAL.He has fit in right away & ate all his pellets at his first feeding time.YAY Elf !!!! Extra pellets for all my sweetie boys !!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## myexplodingcat

Took out the filter in hopes of letting my baby java ferns get some more light. The filter is one of those stupid, poorly-designed ones that relies on gravity to push the water through the filter, so it wasn't doing much other than pushing the water around. I also put in a new heater, although I think it's going back to PetSmart because it *doesn't* turn off when the water reaches 80*.

I also did a big water change and cupped Felix while I was doing it. He was not happy, and started thrashing and flipping around in his cup. He, um, kind of has an attitude.

When I let him loose again, Felix proceeded to flare at new heater and the spot where his filter was, glare at me, refuse to eat, and finally nibble at his fins when his sulking didn't make his filter come back. (And they say half-moons don't like filters.)

It's late tonight. I think I'm going to have to put it back tomorrow. You win this round, fish. Have some salt before your fins get infected.

...Aaaahhh, I'm getting the most serious fish glare. Putting it back now.

I'm letting a fish boss me around. *facepalm*

Edit: Put the filter back. A few months ago I was not aware exactly how expressive a fish can be, but right now I am witness to the happiest of dances a fish might perform. He's zipping around his tank and wiggling his fins and nosing up against my side of the glass like "Yay, I like you again." It's kind of comical, actually.

He's also eating again.

I get the feeling he isn't one of those bettas who likes having their tank changed around. He's okay if I move the big rocks or sand, as long as I don't touch his plant or his thermometer or--as I found--his filter.


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for little Button! Gave his tank a nice gravel vac,cleaned off a tiny bit of algae with the magnet cleaner,gave him a lovely fresh IAL & switched over one of his silk plants.Button had fun watching everything.Also added some Stability in teenie little Elf 's tank,he is so calm & sweet.Extras treats for all my wittle boys!!!! *:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Islandgaliam

In the last 2 days, I have totally redone all 4 tanks. No more gravel..I thought I was doing a good job but obviously not when I got to the bottom. Now they all have substrate, sand, and new plants. I just love the white sand...it just shows off the colors of the fish. Will update photos tonight. Just love my 3 boys and lil girl.


----------



## Sathori

Had a neon tetra die in my one tank, so I went out and bought another to replace it (all the others look just fine, everyone in the tank looks fine and dandy) and got myself a nerite snail to clean up my tank walls. The new neon is sitting in an isolation container on the side of the tank.
And gave my other tank with pygmy corydoras some fake grass to hide in (fluval chi brand).


----------



## dieselthedemon

Moved the tank to a higher place, Diesel seems to be enjoying the view, set up the QT tank with a fake rock and a hiding plant for when i get my new fish. Moved around some of the decorations and his wide mouth masion jar (he likes to hide it it when i turn on the filter) going to be making a divider soon but not before the new guy sits in the QT tank for a week or so.


----------



## dieselthedemon

Also it's 100% day for Diesel


----------



## VivianKJean

Im currently cycling two of my tanks. So I tested the water in both of those tanks and had to do a 50% water change in one of them. I also did a 90% water change in my tank that currently isn't cycling (since Im planning to buy him the 5 gallon Bow in about 2 weeks its seems pointless to buy a filter. Right now he's in a heated 3 gallon tank).

It was also just dinner time for them so their bellies are nice and round.


----------



## fleetfish

Well .. I cleaned out the 2.5's and ran out of water conditioner. Went to the store, and a lady came up and asked me how to feed a betta. I think she was okay with what I told her. Anyway, I had to sort through the bettas just because - some gorgeous multi dragon HMs, multiple yellow VTs, and one lone turquoise DT lady. I had to get her! It's quite rare to see DTs at Petsmart in my area, much less a female. She's currently super stressed out but she's very, very cute


----------



## Tree

got two new Nerite snails! a zebra and a tiger! Whoot!


----------



## Polkadot

*Today was the very first wc day for my little Elf! He was brilliant! It didn't worry him in the least.Gave his tank a nice gravel vac & replaced his IAL with a nice fresh one.When I poured the new water in it looked like Elf was playing in the surf at the beach,because he's so tiny he made the bubbles look huge.YAY Elf !!!! An extra pellet for all my boys tonight !!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for Button boy! Gave him a nice fresh IAL,gravel vac'd his tank,swooshed out his sponge covering the filter spray bar & a little algae wiped off the filter.Button swam around watching me & had fun.Nice & easy.An extra pellet each for all my little boys tonight !!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Lucubration

Was a busy time yesterday:
Got home.
Moved dwarf crayfish out of three 2.5g tanks, cleaned tanks.
Split my 10g moss terrariums into two 2.5g moss terrariums.
Moved 2.5g moss terrariums onto tank rack.
Cleaned out the 10g tank, removing leftover LECA and drainage column.
Scaped the 10g tank with leftover bits of petrified wood.
Split up mass of xmas moss onto gutter guard squares for grow-out, anchored to 10g tank walls with suction cup hooks.
Moved dwarf crayfish into 10g tank.
PWC on 5.5g malawa shrimp/plant grow-out tank, check on berried females.
PWC on guppy quarantine kritter keeper.
Slept.

More business scheduled for later today:
Check PetCo to see if that really nice betta is still there... (possibly put him into the third cleaned 2.5g)
Get home.
Receive and plant stem plants and fissidens for 29g palu-riparium.
More re-arrangement of 10g dwarf crayfish tank.
PWC on 5.5g malawa shrimp/plant grow-out tank.
PWC on guppy quarantine kritter keeper, check on berried females.
Sleep.

These are not at all unusual evenings for me.


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my little Mako! Gave him a nice fresh IAL,switched one of his silk plants around,gravel vac'd & cleaned off some algae with the magnet cleaner.Mako is such a great boy with his water changes,he followed the vac around and was very happily playing in the bubbles from the filter spray bar when we finished.Love him!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Cara

Everyone got a water change, and I managed to engineer this with leftover supplies from making my divider.

















Not entirely hideous and no more worries about anyone jumping out


----------



## veilmist

I moved it 150 miles. It was an intense experience but Cadence and I are back home and settled now  (I was away at school).


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my teenie boy Elf! Gave him a nice fresh IAL (which he was laying on top of later in the day.So cute!),gravel vac'd,and that was that.Elf is excellent with his water changes,a very easy going little boy.Love him !!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## KlutzyGal

Fed my boys their breakfast and dinner. Bought a heater at work as Friday I'll be getting a 2 gallon bowl for my newest - still unnamed - DeT that I rescued Saturday night. My coworker saw me looking at the tanks and offered to give me the bowl that she no longer needed. Yay, saving money! 

Also exercised all 3 of my boys with the mirror. Didn't let the newbie flare too much though since his fins are healing. He seems to be perking up and getting used to me, which makes me happy to see.


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my little Button! Gave him a nice fresh IAL,gravel vac'd,cleaned a little algae off with the magnet cleaner & wiped around his tank.Button had fun and got splashed around a little when he swam under the new water being poured in,which he seemed to like! Cutie !!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Mo betta blues

fed my fish


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my sweet little Mako man! Gave him a lovely fresh IAL (unfortunately had to ruin his HUGE bubblenest under the old one,sorry Mako :-(),switched one of his silk plants with a great looking new one,gravel vac'd,gave his log cave a scrub & a magnet clean for a little bit of algae.Mako was brilliant as always & had fun with the fresh bubbles coming in.Love him !!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## givemethatfish

Not a betta tank, but I did a HUGE rescape on my 54 gallon community tank last night. Cleared the tank down to the sand, took all the plants out, took out as many fish as I could catch. Trimmed plants, plucked out pond snails, replenished root tabs, and did a complete replant and added stones and petrified wood I got from the Grand Canyon!


----------



## Rimbaum

Did a 20% water change, fed Ahti, and tonight he will get a tankmate! Ghost shrimp coming in will be named Banshee.


----------



## jaysee

Going to be moving tanks around - 0.5, 20, 46, 75 and 225 gallons......


----------



## myexplodingcat

Fed Felix, watched him dart around happily because I was paying attention to him.

Took pictures of the new baby plants in order to ask how to keep them healthy, because I know nothing about aquarium plants past the part where you stick it in the sand and don't do too many water changes. Felix photo-bombed the pics... he wanted me to take pictures of him, not the plants!



fleetfish said:


> Well .. I cleaned out the 2.5's and ran out of water conditioner. Went to the store, and a lady came up and asked me how to feed a betta. I think she was okay with what I told her. Anyway, I had to sort through the bettas just because - some gorgeous multi dragon HMs, multiple yellow VTs, and one lone turquoise DT lady. I had to get her! It's quite rare to see DTs at Petsmart in my area, much less a female. She's currently super stressed out but she's very, very cute


I knoooooww. It's always so much fun to sift through the betta racks, whether it's Walmart or a pet store chain or Teske's. (I was actually really impressed with my Walmart the other day; their bettas were in fairly decent cups and there wasn't a whole lot of poop in the bottom or anything.)

I would have grabbed one of the yellows, out of those. I'm a sucker for yellow bettas.

I think we need to start a thread where those of us with more self-control (if there are any such people around here) take pictures of store bettas and post them, so we can *actually* "just look" without being able to easily buy them.

Although if someone saw a betta they REALLY liked and the photographer was willing, they might buy the betta and ship it over, letting the buyer reimburse them.

Cheaper than AB.


----------



## Rimbaum

myexplodingcat said:


> I think we need to start a thread where those of us with more self-control (if there are any such people around here) take pictures of store bettas and post them, so we can *actually* "just look" without being able to easily buy them.
> 
> Although if someone saw a betta they REALLY liked and the photographer was willing, they might buy the betta and ship it over, letting the buyer reimburse them.
> 
> Cheaper than AB.


I'd have to start taking my camera whenever I go to the store if you did that! I've liked stopping to look at the store bettas even before I decided I wanted one for myself.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Rimbaum said:


> I'd have to start taking my camera whenever I go to the store if you did that! I've liked stopping to look at the store bettas even before I decided I wanted one for myself.


That's the point! It's fun to take pictures of things, and with a big collection of photos, maybe it'd be easier to leave really pretty ones behind because at least you'd have the photo.

The cupped bettas have kind of a cuteness/pity factor to them... they're just so sweet-looking, waiting for homes, looking at you hopefully.

And if employees see you taking pictures of the bettas and they're taking bad care of them, you'll probably notice an increase in their care over the following weeks because the employees will think you're posting bad reviews of their store if the fish aren't kept properly. So that's a bonus.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Did water changes on nine of my tanks, filled up my water aging bucket, replaced the cling wrap on all my tanks, cleaned the front glass, and added a couple of rooibos tea bags to each tank as well. 

Just waiting on my BBS to settle so that I can harvest them and give my fish a feed.


----------



## Lucubration

Daily 30% water change on my plant growout/malawa shrimp tank (it's new and probably soft cycling between the plants and the shrimp). Check on berried females; everyone is happily doing their shrimp thing.
Daily 100% water change for Lance, who's fighting off some vicious fin rot in a specimen container. Much more active today then before I moved him for treatment.
Feeeeeding.


----------



## Rimbaum

Cleaned the gravel and did a partial wc last night. Moved my marimo moss ball around a little. I think the gravel is leaving some black residue on it maybe? I really ought to do a total wc soon, maybe tomorrow.

I noticed that Ahti might have a bit of bloat going on, so I'm putting him on a diet. For the past couple days he's only gotten one pellet, and tomorrow is a scheduled fasting day. I might make it two fasting days.

Exercised Ahti with a compact mirror! Now that he's flaring regularly, I think I can see if the spikes/rays on his tail are starting to grow longer. He was pretty little when I bought him, I wouldn't be surprised if he grows into some gorgeous crowntail glory.


----------



## Islandgaliam

Put betta basketball in Bubblo's tank for him to play with.


----------



## Kithy

I moved my boy to a slightly smaller tank on my desk. Now I have a free tank for another boy (score!).


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my tiny sweetie Elf ! Gave him a nice fresh IAL,added in a lovely new little silk plant,gravel vac'd,and that was it.Very simple & neat.Elf was terrific as always and followed the gravel vac a little & checked out his new plant,which he approved of.Cutie! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Rimbaum

Did a total water change! Stirred up the gravel first and then dumped it out. At least only having a 1.5 gallon tank makes total water changes easy! Tried to keep Ahti and his tankmate Banshee warmer than room temp until the heater arrives by putting in warmer water.

Let it cool to about 82*, then acclimated Banshee first. She became a really active shrimp really fast in the warmer water, and skittered around a lot after putting her back in. Ahti was displeased with being floated in the little cup I got him in. He needed to patrol his territory, darn it!

They are both in the tank now and Ahti is working on a bubble nest. It looks like his diet is working and the bloat is going down! I'll fast for two days, and then start giving him one pellet in the morning and one at night for a while and see if the bloat stays down.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Felix got a half water change. His baby java ferns are growing really nicely! They're getting super long now, some of them are getting really big!

He nibbled at his fins again this weekend.  My older brother (15 years older) and his wife were staying in my room while they were visiting for Memorial Day, so I wasn't paying him a whole lot of attention. I mean, I came up to feed him and let him flare a bit, but he likes lots of attention. I think he gets lonely and bored... which doesn't give me a whole lot of hope for next week, when we're going out of town to meet our cousin!

By then he'll have some more plants, at least. Something to explore. Maybe I should get him a snail after all... then maybe he wouldn't be so bored on his own? I've held off because of how small the tank is, but maybe with extra plants, the bioload won't be too hard. Except I won't be doing water changes that week.

ARGH.

I can't afford a fish-sitter or anything like that, but I don't want to come home to an emotionally-damaged fish with shredded fins.

Drama king. At least food isn't really a problem, he's well fed enough to go without for a little while.

Maybe if I get a really small snail? His tank is nowhere near big enough to have any other sort of tankmate, just 1.5g. What do you guys think? If I do, should I aim for a nerite rather than a fleshier one, or do mystery/apple/ramshorn/whatever snails poop less?


----------



## GreenEnvy

My betta Oliver apparently didn't like the 2 new ghost shrimp I bought a few weeks ago because 1 went missing last week and the aquarium had pieces of shrimp floating all over it. I completely cleaned it out today due to the mess and he killed the other ghost shrimp while in the holding tank. :-( I think he's happier by himself, so I'm not going to buy anything else. I also bought some black gravel and a new purple silk plant, which looks awesome.


----------



## Rimbaum

Hurray! Ahti's heater arrived today! I'm sure he'll be a much happier fish with consistently warm water.


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my cutie boy Button! Gave him a nice fresh IAL,gravel vac'd,wiped the filter,placed in a lovely new silk plant & swapped over another,also gave his bell cave a rinse.Button was great as ever & gave his new plants a good look over and liked the new placement of his bell cave.Good boy ! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my beautiful Mako boy! Gave him a nice fresh IAL,gravel vac'd,magnet cleaned & put in 2 new lovely silk plants which Mako loves! Love him ! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Tony2632

All I did today was add fertilizers for plants and fed my betta.


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my tiny boy Elf! Gave him a lovely fresh IAL,gravel vac'd and adjusted the thermometer.Elf is fantastic with his water changes & likes watching everything.Cutie pie!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## BradsBettas14

Today was water change day for my betta but I also decided to see how my baby Pentecost would like a nerite snail friend. So far so good hes gone over, looked at it, and swam away. No flaring or anything so lets see how their friendship goes


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my cutie boy Button! Gave him a nice fresh IAL,& gravel vac'd.Very easy & fun! Sweetie!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my gorgeous boy Mako! Gave him a nice fresh IAL,gravel vac'd & just a little clean with the magnet.Lovely! Mako was great as always and we had fun! Cutie!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## aselvarial

nothing today but replant plants as they pop up. But this week saw a total changeover to soil based planted tanks for my boys!


----------



## InStitches

I went out and bought the basics for my 2nd 10 gallon tank  I found some gorgeous Deep Blue tanks at a LFS -- loving the black silicone. Got another Marina S10 because I just love that little filter so dang much. Divider supplies, cycling supplies... I'm so excited!


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my teenie weenie cutie Elf! Just a gravel vac & a fresh IAL.Good boy Elf !!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Piyoteru

Today I stared at my unstocked natural planted tank. Poked the dirt/gravel substrate and narrowed my eyes as bubbles rose to the surface.

Then I added some water to my betta's QT and placed an order for some waterhouse snails (mmm substrate turners), as well as some plants because shipping snails alone is too expensive.


----------



## LadyNightraven

I cleaned Rakki's tank today, and the silly little guy tried to get in the middle of what I was doing every time I had to put my hands in the tank. I also put in my very first live plant, an anubias nana, which I am very much hoping I won't end up killing.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Went to PetSmart trying to find out if they accept job applications from under-18s. (They don't. Wah.) Bought some Omega One bloodworms for Felix, some chicken-flavored Greenies for my cat Jake, and a peacock fern (thinking it was an aquarium plant).

Got home and researched the peacock fern (which I should have done on my phone in the store, but it was an impulse buy) and I find out it isn't actually aquatic, just semi-aquatic. (Should have read the label more closely.) Anyway, it's sitting in a vase of tank water rn, which (I think) is the best I can do for the time being.

I'm trying to convince my mom she should start up a terrarium like she's always wanted. She's not big on fish but she loves plants. Maybe I just need to buy her a Kritter Keeper and cover it with plastic wrap and put soil and water in it.

Anyone know about peacock ferns? Is a vase of tank water okay? I dunno.


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for little Button! Just a gravel vac,little magnet clean & nice new IAL added.Easy Peasy.YAY Button !!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Tony2632

Installed a 10 pound Co2 tank and made few DIY root tabs.


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my little Mako man! Gravel vac'd & did a little clean with the magnet,added a lovely new IAL & switched around one of his silk plants.Mako had fun zooming around watching me & I had fun watching him.Sweetie!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Animalactivist12

I finally got my heater working and put up paper so my betta would stop seeing his reflection and flaring!


----------



## Polkadot

*Today I got my beautiful boy Flynn! He is a creamy white & pink Halfmoon Plakat.He is wonderful and settled into his tank straight away.He has a 30L heated & filtered tank with black gravel,3 silk plants and a log cave.He ate all his pellets at his tea tonight.Love him! YAY Flynn!!!!!! *:mrgreen:


----------



## LittleBettaFish

It's 9:30pm here and just finished up water changes on six of my tanks. I also re-filled my water aging bucket and am about to get my BBS hatchery going with a new lot of eggs for my fry tomorrow.


----------



## Vergil

W/C for everyone.

Set up a new tank for my new boy. Not really sure what to name him.


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for Button! A nice fresh IAL,gravel vac,sponge swoosh & wipe over.Also switched one of Button's silk plants and his bell cave around,which he seemed happy about.Little cutie! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## Islandgaliam

Remodel Nano tank for new lil gal...


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my lovely Mako! Fresh IAL,gravel vac,magnet clean & wipe over.Very nice! Mako had fun playing in the bubbles and was great as always.Sweetness! :mrgreen:*


----------



## Polkadot

*Today was Flynn's first water change day! He was fantastic with it,didn't worry him at all.Like his Plakat brother Mako he loved playing in the bubbles from the fresh water being poured in.Gave him a nice fresh IAL & a gravel vac.YAY Flynn! *:mrgreen:


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for little Button.Gravel vac'd and gave him a nice fresh IAL.Button had fun zooming around,he's so great.Lovely boy! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:*


----------



## FishieLover12

doing another water change and aq salt treatment tonight, looks like ive got a tail biter on my hands


----------



## KlutzyGal

Well, unfortunately while on vacation, though I'm sure my friend did everything I told her to do care-wise, my baby betta didn't make it.

So, seeing as Loki's 2 gallon bowl shattered all over my kitchen last Tuesday before I left on aforementioned vacation (*sigh* :roll, forcing Loki to live in his old 1.5 gallon non-heated bowl at the last minute, I went and bought some new gravel, cleaned out what had been the baby's 2.5 gal tank, and moved Loki on in! He's been swimming happily around it ever since.


----------



## brian c

no thing im on vacation!!! IN FLORIDA but its boring miss home nothing to do here pout pout


----------



## hrutan

Today I replaced all of the plastic plants in my betta's tank with anacharis that had been QT a week, and three moss balls.

Mr. Kitty is VERY concerned about those moss balls. He keeps swimming around them and looking at them. Then the biggest one sank and scared him, lol!


----------



## tntristan12

Today was my fishie's semi-weekly water change date. It's a small tank with two bettas and two snails, so I have to do big water changes pretty frequently. I tried something new today. First I took out half a gallon (from the substrate, of course), then replaced it with dechlorinated tap water. That kicked up a lot of the literal crap that was in the substrate, then I went back in while the water was all cloudy and vacuumed another gallon of water and substrate. Since most of the crap was out in the water, I got a large amount of it. Then, I straightened out their gravel a bit, changed around some of the decor, and replaced most of the water with crystal geyser bottled water, topping the rest off with tap to add some minerals. The fish seemed grateful, and after a little while they were back to waving at me and playing around.

And as always, I gave them their post-water change bloodworm treats!


----------



## Tony2632

WC on the 37g + trimming and ferts. Also need to clean my canister filter today.


----------



## hrutan

Day three of staring at ammonia levels in a fishless cycle.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Set up my new guy in Felix's old tank. Did a little WC on Felix's current tank in order to get rid of the dust buildup (or whatever the film on the top of the water is) and a little WC on the old tank because it needed a bit of cleaning up for the new boy.

I also replaced the filter cartridge on the old tank--the old cartridge was falling apart. And I fed everyone. New Fish doesn't seem to like bloodworms, the weirdo. As long as he keeps eating the OO pellets, that's fine.


----------



## Islandgaliam

Added night lights for the boys


----------



## Jonthefish

Cleaned little Jon's tank today , rearranged all of the decorations , fed him , and going to my favorite fishie store to look at all of the cutie pies !! :-D


----------



## SkyDye

Fed my boy, he ate his vitamins aka his pellets, we call them vitamins cause he doesn't always like them, he had a training session and was having a good day, swam through his hoop about three times, received some freeze dried bloodworms as a reward, unplugged his filter as it was stressing him out, and I am now awaiting his new sponge filter to come in through amazon  Preparing for a water change in a few days.


----------



## Tony2632

"palm to face" i did more trimming today.:frustrated:


----------



## hrutan

Baffled the new filter, and started working on a better divider.


----------



## Tony2632

Feed my SAE, oto, and amano shrimp today with cucumbers. Also did my fertilizer/trimming. Tested nitrate and came in at 5.0ppm, which was 10ppm two days ago. Will dose nitrogen fert to get my nitrate back up to 10ppm tomorrow.


----------



## SkyDye

Have been on vacation sense Thursday and I will be returning on Sunday, left my boy in the care of my aunt but I am having major anxiety that I am going to go home and find something happened and my boy not be there o.o My aunt quiet frankly thinks I'm crazy for giving my boy a 5 gallon with a heater... He doesn't have a filter in his tank due to the current being too strong so his other one will be in the mail soon. So just a very nervous time for me... If only we could take our fish on vacations ;-;


----------



## hrutan

It's funny how people seem to be divided into two groups, the "It's a 4 dollar fish, why are you going through so much trouble?" and "Oh, I didn't realize they need so much care. Glad you're making him happy."

Scrubbing out my project tank today. I want to have it clean before dark.


----------



## carnationcrab

I checked up on the new Corys to make sure George, the betta, hadn't committed a cory genocide while I slept, then did a 25% water change since my tank is going through a mini cycle and I don't have any ammonia test stuff left so I am playing it quite safe. Then I fed them


----------



## Polkadot

*YAY! Today I adjusted the filters in all my boys tanks so that the spray bar is on an angle & facing the back of the tanks,this makes it look like a wall of tiny bubbles softly flowing across the backs of their tanks,at the same time keeping the surface movement very gentle for them.It looks really beautiful! I love it & so do the little ones,they have been playing in amongst the bubbles all day.Cuties!*:mrgreen:


----------



## hestersu

Cleaned the Azoo Mignon 60 intake. Suctioned out some more BGA. Need to check water parameters today.


----------



## kjg1029

today I fed all of my bettas, and started a DIY CO2 system!...now it needs to try so i cant try it out! lol


----------



## countyrd419

I am trying to tuck part of Patriot's fake plant decoration behind my betta tube to see if it will stay in place and not block his waterways. I am debating if for Christmas I will by him a new plant maybe a real one. Any suggestions? Does Petsmart sell real plants? Here is a picture of his tank. Let me know.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

7g cube with plakat Xerxes, 10g quarintine with delta Magnus, and 2g jar with delta Alastor: got thawed frozen bloodworms for lunch, no dinner (fast for meal after meats). Spent a little time I front of each tank hanging with the bettas.

55g community tank: get leftover thawed bloodworms after feeding bettas which they went crazy for (also no dinner).

12g long dwarf puffer, otos, and cherry shrimp tank: replanted the many floating bits of hydro sp japan and trimming then replanting pennywort as it was getting looooong. Then took care of the live food culture for the dwarf puffers: blackworms which included washing them and 100% water change in thier no tech holding bins. Once done and Seachem Prime added to the worm water I caught some out with a needleless syringe and put them in the worm cone in the 12g tank.

7g cube, 10g plant dumping tank, 12g long, 55g, 2g, 3G: dose liquid ferts Seachem Phosphorour (all but 2 and 3g) and Seachem Excel (all tanks listed).


----------



## hestersu

@countyrd419 - do you have a Petco? Mine has great plants. I go on the day they come in so I can get first choice. Our Petsmart only has the tube plants. 

@Aqua Aurora - you are one busy person!


----------



## countyrd419

Thank you Aqua Aurora for your advice. There is a Petco that is a little bit too far for me. Petsmart is closet to my home.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

hestersu said:


> @countyrd419 - do you have a Petco? Mine has great plants. I go on the day they come in so I can get first choice. Our Petsmart only has the tube plants.
> 
> @Aqua Aurora - you are one busy person!


I actually forgot to mention I did a 10g water change on the 55g today too after feeding (scrubbed some of the wood in there but not all with a tooth brush (wood stayed in tank)).

Busy was *yesterday*: pellets for bettas, flakes for community, bit of time with the bettas. Water change on 12g (50%) water change on 10g quarantine (100%) including catching Magnus and dripping him back in, and massive clean up of 20g long (200+% water change and take wood out and scrub it good in the sink then put back in) kinda let it go for a bit since no fish/shrimp in it.. lot of snails though so black substrate (and wood) was brown from being *completely covered* in snail poo. Also fert dosing which on Tuesday is Seachem Excel and Iron.
Life? Pfft who has time for a life when you have multi tank syndrome (mts) >.<


----------



## hrutan

Put in my new Salvia Minima for my fry tanks. It's a very pretty floater, and I'm sure it will do my babies good. Added a new fry tank and partially filled it, and reorganized my lights.

In the next couple of days I will be partially filling a 20 long, setting up a light over it, and moving some of the salvia over to that tank. I'll leave the lights on and let the whole thing rest for a couple of weeks with a heater and filter in preparation for my next breeding project.


----------



## Littlefin

Well today . . i guess i could say that i fed my fish. xD
Although a few days ago, i did a water change


----------



## spaceyJC

Today I did a large water change on my divided 10 gallon to get rid of some floaty, fuzzy stuff (not sure what it was... siphoned it out as soon as I saw it.) I ended up making a mess when I tried to dispose of the waste water. Yuck.
I also took out my girl, Misty's big red, artificial plant. It was starting to get brown spots on it. Eek! I also moved her cave to a different location.
I also fed them today. I'm seriously considering putting live plants in their tank soon.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Ordered two 3 gallons for Dean and Sammy and fed them.


----------



## Schmoo

The Magus Sisters (5g - filtered & heated): Stirred up their substrate (I don't have a syphon/turkey baster/etc. yet) and gave them a 50% WC after feeding them a late dinner (I closed at the bar).


Mace (3g - heated): Butthead McGee (censored for this site, haha) got a 100% WC. Everything in his Kritter Keeper got soaked in hot water, then returned to where it was.


----------



## SunnyCydUp

_*All tanks - Overall health (6g, 10g, and 20g):*_ inspect tanks for leaks, check water params, substrate aeration, deadhead/prune plants, inspect glass thermometers for cracks, rinse filter media, top water levels. 

_*Chief's 6g:*_ Wrung out the marimo ball (it's almost big enough to divide again). Spent time with Chief, and checked his fins - still growing back out after his bout of fin chomping (in retaliation for the harlequins). He'll get some frozen bloodworms later as a special treat.

_*Hen House (10g):*_ Attacked the hair algae growth on one of the floating moss balls. Spent time with the girls - inspected all for any signs of fin nipping and aggressive behavior; made sure the new corys were acclimating; and inspected the tank for any new unwelcome visitors (e.g., snails -- still only the one rogue stowaway that came with a plant).

*Mr Rogers Neighborhood (20g):* Substrate vacuum, 25% water change, and checked on my 3 pregnant guppies (still no babies).


----------



## hestersu

Unpacked from my trip to Disny World. Inspected the tanks and did water testing. Tanks did great while I was gone and the hubby did a good job of taking care of everything. He even called me to let me know the tanks needed to be topped off and asked for instructions! 

50% water change on Tai's tank and pruned back some dead jungle Val. Inspected Tai for any issues and found none. He loves the overgrown tank. I need to post a picture. 

25% water change on the community tank. Found some black beard algae. Ugh. Need to do some work to get rid of it. I think my Oto is sick. He's not moving around much. I may need to turn up the heater a tad. 

Today is fast day so no feeding. I'm getting dirty looks.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

hestersu said:


> Unpacked from my trip to Disny World. Inspected the tanks and did water testing. Tanks did great while I was gone and the hubby did a good job of taking care of everything. He even called me to let me know the tanks needed to be topped off and asked for instructions!
> 
> 50% water change on Tai's tank and pruned back some dead jungle Val. Inspected Tai for any issues and found none. He loves the overgrown tank. I need to post a picture.
> 
> 25% water change on the community tank. Found some black beard algae. Ugh. Need to do some work to get rid of it. *I think my Oto is sick. He's not moving around much. I may need to turn up the heater a tad. *
> 
> Today is fast day so no feeding. I'm getting dirty looks.


Do not turn up the heat in a tank with otos, thier MAX temp range is 78F going warmer can cause complications for them in the long run.


----------



## hestersu

Thanks. I will keep its current setting of 76F.


----------



## Tress

Finally cleaned up the other 10g I bought second hand so I could shuffle fish around. Turns out the tank has hairline cracks, so I'm both angry and relieved that I noticed it now. There goes my plan to move Aris to the 10g, clean his 5g and move the baby into the 5g.

Added "new" silk plants for all 3 tanks. Salvaged hinged light hood and clips from cracking 10g and attached to Lux's 10g, after cleaning and making sure it works. Need new lights for it eventually, but fine for now. That 10g may be bowing a little, will be keeping a close eye on it from now on. Hood gives me major peace of mind, cats + Lux's previous attempt to jump. 

Changed baby's water, gotta change Lux's today as well, and change babies again. *sigh* might have to borrow money to get the 15g and 20g for $40 from the same guy I got the 10's. Maybe he'll go even lower if I tell/show him the cracking tank.

Memo to self: Shuffle cords around again... or get another power bar, preferably with a longer cord this time. Think of named for the baby.


----------



## countyrd419

Patriot started to build another small bubble nest; so I moved part of his plastic plant so that he would have more room to play in.


----------



## hrutan

Today I taught my coworker how to use the siphon and clean Potato Chip's tank. I'll be leaving this library in a week, and happily I have two coworkers happy to take over his care.


----------



## MameJenny

Things I did with my tanks today:
-Put my extra female, Lucky, in my 2 gallon.
-Set up a new 2.5 gallon, decorated it, and put Virtue in there. :-D
-Put Virtue's cup (fully closed) in Honor's tank to keep it warm while I set up her new tank. Lots of flaring and flirting ensued. 
-Did 100% water changes on the 2 gallon and first 2.5 gallon.
-Prepared egg and thawed frozen food for the next 3 days of conditioning the pair.
-Split my microworm culture in two.

Things I need to do:
-75% water change on the 3 gallon
-Monthly de-algaefication of the 3 gallon
-Fix the divided 10 gallon's filter
-Trim plants in the 3 gallon and 20 gallon
-Get some Prime and Seachem Potassium at the LFS
-Get at least one more microworm culture going before I spawn the pair next week
-Get an actual brine shrimp hatchery going (been spawning them in a jar, and I'm only getting about 30-50% hatch rates)


----------



## Tress

Things I got done today:
- Got a timer for the lights and switched around all the cords. 
- Bought new silk plants, prepping them for the tanks, and currently soaking them in hot salt water to help the dye set. :< will take a few days at best.
- Aris' water change. 
- Bought smaller pellets and frozen bloodworms.

Still left to do:
- Lux's water change
- The baby's water change
- 15g's water change
- Trim plants and attack the algae on the moneywort


----------



## CopperBell

Today I:
-Gave frozen bloodworms to each of my tanks
-Gave my 3 betta tanks and community 29g water changes
-Accidentally stepped on the glass top of my divided 10g after it slipped down from where I propped it. 
-Bought a new glass top
-Bought a new heater for the divided tank
-Scoured my apartment for the Prime which was in the fridge
-Pulled out some dead wisteria that got caught behind a heater in one of the betta tanks
-Scooped out a bunch of duckweed from the divided 10g, gave some to my community tank and put the rest on a towel to dry. I'll give it to my houseplants once it does.
-Covered Acrylic's tank after he seemed stressed from flaring at his reflection in the tank wall. Hopefully I can figure out a solution tomorrow.
-Bought some aquarium sealant after I nicked my new 10g on the toilet after it was rinsed... almost forgot about that.


----------



## SplashyBetta

I did:
- Fed pellets this morning.

I need to do:
- Scrub down and watertight test new 10g.
- 100% water change for Mochi.
- Trim plants in 6.6g.


----------



## FishBaby

Well it wasn't today (last night) but I set up a new tank for my two new boys Agent and Captain. :greenyay:

I also looked for a good heater for my 2 1.5 gallon tanks and I looked into filters and I'm thinking about getting a small sponge one I saw )but would like a second opinion if anyone would like to give it :-D )

Started thinking about a female tank. (but that's waaaayyy in the future.)


----------



## Schmoo

*Tonight I...*
- did 100% WCs on Mace and Grievous' tanks
- rearranged their decor (Mace got Grievous' silk plant, hammock (his is starting to rust, I think), and "lawn" that was briefly in his tank, and Grievous got Mace's tall pink plant and glow-in-the-dark low-sitting plant.)
- moved Mace back onto our dresser
- moved Grievous onto the nightstand (hopefully he'll calm down and not flare as much)
- swapped heaters in the tanks (Grievous' kept his 1.75 almost at 80, while Mace's kept his 3g around 74)

*Tomorrow I'll...*
- test the water in my 5 gallon
- do a PWC on the 5 gallon


----------



## Tress

Today I..:
- WC for the baby and did 2nd dose of meds. Ich is clearing up nicely
- Added the new silk plants I bought to Lux's tank after removing all the others (except the ferns, spent too long setting them up to pull them all apart :I )
- Added most the silk plants removed from Lux's tank to Aris' tank and removed the makeshift ones and most the ferns.
- Changed the filter insert in Aris' tank, hoping the sponges that are in the baffle are seeded enough to keep my cycle. Once I run out of refills for it, I'll just stick a sponge in there since those inserts are uncleanable :I Keep trying to fall apart..

Still need to do/probably putting off till tomorrow:
- Play cord switcharoo again and see if I can free up another power bar so I don't have to buy one x.x
- *Clean the 15g. *(>.> I need to stop procrastinating on this... *grumbles about methane bubbles and cap leaks*)

Tomorrow:
- Water changes for all tanks.
- Fix Aris' filter baffle... again. Make more permanent.
- Might as well move around the stuff in his tank, need to help cut that flow >.<
- Vacuum Lux's tank. Remove Water stains. 
- Baffle 15g's filter, take out driftwood to scrub again and might as well file it down. Clean clean clean x.x


----------



## SplashyBetta

I did:
- Fed morning pellets.
- Cleaned Mochi's tank.

Need to do:
- Feed bedtime pellets.
- Trim plants in 6.6g.
- Move extra plants to Mochi's tank.


----------



## Tress

Today I...:
- Moved Zip into the 5g
- Moved Aris out of the 1g and into Zip's side of the 20g
- Cleaned out the 1g and put the betta I bought today in there.
- Water changes on all but the 1g
- Plant trimming in the 15g. Threw them in the 5g for now

I still need to...:
- Tie the loose java fern to a rock
- Fiddle with the 5g
- Finish the 2nd divider for the 20g
- Set up the 10g in the dining room
- Test some heaters
- Clean some filters
- Find some filter media/steal some from the 15g
- Clean/find some substrate.
- Move Shreddy to the 10g once it's set up
- Fiddle with the dividers for the 20g
- Move Zip back into the 20g (when I decide to move the new guy in)
- Move the new guy into the 5g (Maybe once he calm down)


----------



## Schmoo

Today I did a lot. I...

- put the finishing touches on the divider in my new 10g
- tore down Mace and Grievous' 3 gallon Kritter Keepers
- washed the substrate from both tanks and put it in the 10g
- decorated the 10g with the boys' decor
- got everything else ready and filled the tank
- added my two betta boys


----------



## countyrd419

I did a lot too. I gave Patriot fresh sand as a pre-Christmas present and I gave my old sand for my parents' fish. I re-arranged some of Patriot's decorations, gave him a fresh filter so that his fresh sand can settle down. On Christmas he is getting a new decoration which I hope he enjoys. Who knows? Usually, our fishes are peculiar about what they like. Patriot will just have to wait for Santa to come.


----------



## BlueDumboGirl

Well it wasn't today more like a week ago. but i upgraded him from a 1.2 gallon to a 5.5. He seems much happier. Just need to get more silk plants for him.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I've only fed everyone but I get to do a 50% water change on my husbands tank later (waiting for the bucket or water to warm up with the heater in there). Also have to wash the black worm colony/culture today (do every other day), then feed everyone dinner later.


----------



## SplashyBetta

I did:
- Fed everyone breakfast
- Moved some plants from 6.6g to 5.5g
- Did a 25% water change on 6.6g
- Tested everyone's water

I need to do:
- Feed everyone dinner
- Add the silk plant to the goldfish tank (oops, not betta related ;-))


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Fed everyone lunch and dinner, cleaned black worms, did water change on husbnad's tank and sadly found (and removed) one of my otos dead (was 1 of the original first 3 that lived with Arist'oto' way back in April).. water params are fine and it had a full belly, but lost all color (was not dead long enough to be scavenged yet by shrimp) so don't know cause of death...


----------



## Tress

[Very Early] Today I set up this 10g:








Did some rescaping, planting and made an absolute mess of my 15g








And moved more of the plants into the 5g









Now I need to: 
- Clean the 15g
- Trim & replant
- Put Lux back in his tank
- Plant the extras in the 20g
- WC on the 20g
- WC + fix current again on 5g
- Move new guy into 5g and Zip into 20g.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Both my 5 gallons got 50% water changes today. I spent an hour scrubbing algae off the silk plants, urn cave, filter, and anubias in Rakki's tank. I also trimmed a couple of yellowing leaves off Yurei's anubias. Both boys also got fed after their water changes.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt

Accidentally fed Lago 2 pellets this morning. Doing a water change right now and checking water parameters.


----------



## CopperBell

-Did a 50% water change on both the 10gs for different reasons
-Changed the water in the 2.5gs and the quarantine
-Moved Acrylic to a 3g bin for quarantine with fungus cure
-Moved plants from the 29g to one of the 10gs
-Cleaned the ropefish tank
-Fed the communities and ropefish. Today is the betta fasting day.
-Prepared some soil for a NPT
-Contemplated getting 5.5gs to replace the 2.5s... they are obnoxious to clean but the 5.5g probably won't fit.


----------



## Magickarp05

Went to Micheal's and bought a teeny flower pot and some sand paper. Transformed said flower pot into a betta cave for Alpha. Moved the small plant in his tank around. Did another 50% water change. Cycling continues.


----------



## Tress

Finally cleaned some of the 15g (need to do so again) the other day. Last night I cleaned, divided and planted the 20g long. Just kinda tossed the silk plants in the filter part to block view but will likely move them out later.

Right now I need to move Zip into the 20g, move the unnamed CT into the 5g, and move the new guy into the QT tank. Would have moved the CT into the 20g but he seems a bit constipated so at least in the 5g on my desk I can watch him. I'm up to 6 bettas now @[email protected] make it stooop.


----------



## Magickarp05

Did a 50% water change and washed all the plants off. Stared aimlessly, wondering why Alpha refuses to make use of his new cave. Cycling continues.


----------



## PickyPrince

I pulled out my betta's cave (he never uses it anyway) and added a porcelain holiday bowl with a silk plant inside it in it's place. I also found some cute, double sided, winter stickers while I saw shopping and stuck a few of those on the outside. He seems to really like the new decor. ^-^


----------



## Polkadot

*We had a great Betta day.I put my new little boy Arrow in his tank.He is a beautiful blue/black & red HMPK.He is so frisky and has settled in very well.I love him! * :mrgreen:


----------



## Magickarp05

50% water change. Examined his cave and leaf hammock to make sure they were safe. Had husband remove wire from hammock. Put the cave back. Alpha used it for the first time today to hide from me when I tried to get his pic. He seems fond of it now that he knows he can swim through it. Cycling continues.


----------



## MikeG14

I did my 20% water changes in my 10 gallon tanks. I looked at my new 20 long and wondered if I am ever going to get the time to finish setting it up. I pondered if I could put a pair of female Convict Cichlids (I just love their lil' orange bellies) in it or keep going with the divided betta tank which was my original intent.


----------



## BlueLacee

I took everything out, rinsed and scrubbed it, and reset it all up. I'm getting more plants Tomarrow, and have a wrapping paper background now.


----------



## countyrd419

I gave Patriot a fresh water change and wrapped his present which I will give to him tomorrow. I will post a picture of it on Christamas Day. Stay tuned and may all of you be merry and enjoy your holiday.


----------



## MikeG14

Got a lot done in the last 3 days. Did my water changes in my 10 gallon tanks. Sparky's plants needed some cleaning so I gave them a thorough going over. His tank is sparkling now! 

I wish I could get rid of the backgrounds on my 10's. I painted my new 20 long back black and I love it. The 10's paper backgrounds are held on with Vaseline so I won't be painting them anytime soon. Maybe I'll buy them new 10's and do a switcheroo come summer time.

The new 20 gallon is coming along nicely. Got it filled up with water, got the bio-wheel rollin', new LED's are in place. The thing that's holding things up are the heaters. I got a defective 100 watt Eheim Jager that I had to return. I switched it for a 100 watt Hydor Theo. I must say I love the compact size. The Jager was huge, it took up so much space. It's going to be really easy to hide behind driftwood. Speaking of which I found two amazing pieces. I boiled one out yesterday and I will get to the other soon.

I also got some slate that I'm cleaning. I'm going to silicone a basic rock structure for my new convict cichlid "wet pet".

I've never done a non-planted tank. It's a bit challenging to fill the space but it's been fun so far. Trying to keep it as natural as possible with the exception of terracotta pots. Down the road I will try some anubias for her. It might turn into a sacrifice, convicts are hard on plants. 

No girlfriend this weekend, she's up in New England visiting her folks. I went to a bunch of fish stores last night and just observed convicts. They are so much fun to watch! Haven't seen a clown pleco yet, I'm hoping to get one as a tank mate for her. They come and go real fast at my LFS. I might have to tell them to give me a call the next time they come in.

Hopefully my new little gal won't be shy, I'm doing everything I can to make a happy home for her. I could use a buddy right now.


----------



## KlutzyGal

I stuck an astronomy book on top of Finn's tank with two small spaces on each side to let air in, but prevent him from doing another jump out. :roll: Not sure he'd be so lucky to survive a second "adventure" on land. 

Did a full water change on both Finn and Zephyr's tanks the other day, Pippin's turn will be tonight when I get home from work. I feel like I should get him some new tank decor, but not sure what!


----------



## Tress

@Mike
Glad to hear you're finally getting to set up that tank!

I had to redo my 20g a few days ago since some of the plants were struggling with not enough lighting. Left the hygro in since its doing ok. Setting up some desk lamps with normal bulbs till I get more CFLs. Hoping I can get at least one more clamp light so I can put that there, preferably two.

Added new boy to the 5g since he is feeling better, will do a water change tomorrow so he has time to adjust to the tank. Though I like it now, I might tear it apart and move all the plants around - mainly the rotala in front of the heater and filter and the hygro throughout. That will give this guy more places to rest near the surface since he seems to be struggling with so much finnage.

Also need to attack the algae in the 15g some more.. urgh I wish the nerites my friend sent had survived. 

Need to change the water in Aris' jar and decide what to do to deal with his fins tonight.


----------



## MikeG14

Tress said:


> @Mike
> Glad to hear you're finally getting to set up that tank!


Thanks Tress!
Here's what I got so far, kinda sparse without plants. Would you believe 2 bad heaters in 2 days!? An Eheim Jager and a Hydor Theo. I had three thermometers going at once just to make sure, I couldn't believe it! I went with an Aqueon Pro 100 for this tank I've never had a problem with them. It's what I've been using in my betta tanks without issue. Aqueon says for best results install it vertically. I don't know if I believe that. It's been working great for the last 2 hours, probably because I haven't plugged in in yet. 

Glad to hear your new boy is feeling better, fingers crossed for him!


----------



## Tress

MikeG14 said:


> Thanks Tress!
> Here's what I got so far, kinda sparse without plants. Would you believe 2 bad heaters in 2 days!? An Eheim Jager and a Hydor Theo. I had three thermometers going at once just to make sure, I couldn't believe it! I went with an Aqueon Pro 100 for this tank I've never had a problem with them. It's what I've been using in my betta tanks without issue. Aqueon says for best results install it vertically. I don't know if I believe that. It's been working great for the last 2 hours, probably because I haven't plugged in in yet.
> 
> Glad to hear your new boy is feeling better, fingers crossed for him!


Welcome! 
I'll believe it, my hydro theo 100w started getting condensation and over heating the 20g. I switched to the Aqueon Pro I had in the 10g and no problems since (and it's a second hand one too!). As you can see in the pic I have it stuck to the bottom haha. But I need to get another heater to replace the preset 50w I had to move into the 5g.

New guy is sometimes breathing a bit heavy, but is much more active and enjoying/trying to eat the plants (tried to slurp down a piece of java moss like a bloodworm >.<). Once in a while he'll kinda drift forward, suddenly spazz if he touches anything, dart around and spazz into more things till he calms down.  so weird.


----------



## MikeG14

Tress said:


> Welcome!
> As you can see in the pic I have it stuck to the bottom haha.


I see that now! Heck with it, I'm going horizontal with mine. Who needs to un-plug and plug things when doing water changes. I'll do it tomorrow, too tired now.

Lilnaugrim mentioned something about new fish darting around like they have parasites because they are stressed. Maybe your boy is going through something like that.


----------



## Tress

haha I put it on the bottom cause filter makes it hard to keep under it (will be dividing it into it's own section) and the heater is rather tall. And yes, not having to constantly unplug it is nice x3 so nice I forgot how convenient till it was mentioned. Temp drops while changing water, especially with how distracted I can get, always worry me. It's nice being able to keep it on. My 15g is the only one with a heater I can't fully submerge.

That makes sense, I figure most of his problems are stress related anyways. He's settling in better now at least. Thanks :3


----------



## MikeG14

Got a lot done yesterday. It was a paid holiday so It's like I was getting paid to work on my fish tank!

Fed my bettas some new food yesterday, Seachem NutriDiet. It compare favorably to NLS & OO. We'll see how they do.

Boiled out a chunk of driftwood, I like this one because it has kind of a natural cave in the back of it. It will make a nice, natural hiding spot for a clown pleco and they need the driftwood to help with their digestion. Two birds with one stone.

Terracotta pots! 
I made a hideaway for the pleco with half a pot. The lil' guy should be nice and comfy in there. Also made a pot for my convict. Hopefully she'll like it. I just love to see fish swim in and out of things, hence the open, inviting holes. There was supposed to be another pot but I broke it. No one was injured this time. I see another trip to Michael's in my future. I love going there, Soccer moms & nice old ladies just love to give me coupons for some reason.


----------



## Tolak

I've got a 4' power strip & a new waste water pump to install in the fishroom. Paid day off to work with fish, great start to the year.


----------



## MikeG14

Tolak said:


> Paid day off to work with fish, great start to the year.


You got me thinking Tolak. I wonder if I could talk the higher mammals at work into letting me set up 125 gallon Central American tank in the reception area. I've gotten pretty good at talking them into pizza party's but this would be taking it to a whole new level. I bet I could squeeze a least 6 hours a week out of them In water changes & maintenance and trips to the fish store.


----------



## Tolak

Better to have tried & fail Mike!


----------



## SplashyBetta

- Fed everyone
- Gave Lucky Moe a salt bath (he seems to be feeling better! Maybe this is working!)
- Took apart Poseidon's entire tank and redid the whole thing!
- Began treating the platies for ich (so annoyed; ich is the bane of my existence!)
- Did a 100% wc on Mochi's tank, rearranged the decor, and added a couple new plants

Hard work :-D


----------



## MikeG14

I did a 25% water change in my Bolivian Ram tank and unplugged 2 of the LEDs, they seem to prefer lower light. The pair are adjusting nicely to each other and starting to exhibit typical cichlid behavior, lip locking tail slapping, squabbles, nothing violent. Trying to get them to eat pellets has been challenging.

Fed the bettas. Water changes for my boys on Wednesday. Sparky's tank had a makeover on Friday after his injury on the heater earlier in the week. Got rid of the horrid background and put black foam core board behind the glass in it's place temporarily until I can paint it. Abe's tank is next.

They are still a little shy towards me. Dither fish are going to be a necessity with this couple.


----------



## Nova betta

wow today was a buzz. i got a new 10 gallon because my other one cracked. i got some new plants for the divided 15 gallon, so i put those in  i had to talk myself out of another betta... i helped my friend with her 10 gallon setup, i also did 100% water changes one all of my smal tanks.


----------



## Draak

- Fed Tavros and Eridan
- 50% WC in both tanks
- Rearranged the dècor


----------



## trilobite

Almost finished cycling my little display tank, plus work gave me a pretty sweet dripsystem that they were going to just throw into the trash. Holds 64 jars . As soon as I fix my tapwater Im going to go insane with spawns


----------



## Polkadot

Had to change the light bulb (for the first time) on my little VT boy Button's tank.Changed it surprisingly well,original bulb lasted a really good long time too.


----------



## Magickarp05

I did a 50% wc, scrubbed out some algae (curse you, algae!), baffled the filter with some sponge media, and finally switched Alpha from Hikari Bio-Gold to Omega One Betta Buffet pellets. He is enjoying his new food very much ^_^


----------



## katydidmischief

I cleaned out, set up, and decorated the 5.5g today to replace the 2.5g in preparation for vacation in a few weeks. And I ordered a box filter, purigen, and filter floss to set up as a replacement for the Aqueon HOB that just refuses to be baffled.

After a break, I'll be gravel vacuuming and doing a water change on the 20gL.


----------



## Johnny579

Fed everyone, pruned a few plants, and found about 40 molly babies hanging out in my java moss


----------



## BettaBoy51

Cleaned 35 tanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaRougeRaven

Gave Poseidon a new home.


----------



## Sunset02

Today, being the perfectionist I am I decided to move my betta fish leaf hammock into my silk plants to make the perfect underwater resting spot for Nikoo my fish. But that's pretty much it... Exciting!


----------



## MikeG14

Had a free paid day off because my company panicked and closed-up because of 3" of snow. 

Changed water in all my tanks and added another bio-wheel to my Bolivian Ram tank. Spent a good part of the day marveling over my new Rummy nose tetras in QT. 

Don't they make a cute couple?


----------



## Magickarp05

Last night, I went to Petco and picked up the new hood, lights, plants, and gravel for Alpha's 10 gallon and moved him into it. I also put in a new Tetra Whisper i10 filter, some plants and the cave from his old tank, and his old heater. He seems to like his new tank because of the better plant coverage. I'll be going back to Petco soon for more plants and probably a bubbler setup.


----------



## LovelyLavender

Went to Petco to grab some gravel to replace. Ends up buying a dragon white delta tail male betta, some Omega One Buffet pellets (heard they're the best food on this forum), three silk plants, black gravel.

Redid my whole tank by getting Sly out of the tank (Nitrite Snail). Getting rid of all the pond snails (i feel like there was a snail genocide in my tank today). Wipe down tank, clean new gravel and put it in my tank. Clean silk plants. Condition my new betta and put him in the tank. Study his personality. Try think of a name: fail. 

My new little boy is adorable, when I was watching him, he would stop swimming, swim up to the glass and stare back. If you move he'll swim away real fast and hide behind the silk plants and also peeking.

I'm slightly unsure how I feel about the black gravel and silk plants. I think they make the tank look my childish, but that could be because I have a rainbow ornament cave from Walmart XD


----------



## rubbie5837

I turned my Rubbie's tank into a naturally planted tank. A lot more work than I first expected and finally got to plant my anubias plant after impatiently waiting for 3 weeks of qt and found a pond snail on it and decided to keep it since I've developed a small algae problem. And after doing all of that and aclimating Rubbie, now just observing all of my hard work. Whew what a day.


----------



## Magickarp05

Tested Alpha's water for ammonia and such. There was some, so I did a 25% wc and added some Prime. If the problem persists tomorrow, I'll do a 50-75% wc, so cycling resumed, I guess. Luckily there were also some nitrates in there, too. When I finished the wc, I baffled the new filter with some sponge media. I feel like the outflow could be broken up better, but Alpha's swimming a lot easier than he was before, so I'll leave it for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## Littlefin

Added some new water to replace all that had been evaporated, and destroyed Edgar's bubblenest but i managed to fix it. (luckily!) Yesterday i got some filter sponges to baffle my filter.


----------



## FishyWater2525

Got a new tank for the new boy (Thresh). Added a coffee mug and TONS of silk plants


----------



## Kaxen

Cleaned my 5.5g, 4g, and 10g.

Fussed over Machiavelli's hospital tank.


----------



## Sadist

Did 50% water change on my girl's tiny 2.5 gallon tank. I swear there was poop in every single place I vacuumed. 

Did a 25% change on my male's 10 gallon and broke up the marimo moss ball into 4 pieces. I got new bulbs to shine on the male's tank to see if it helps the moss ball a bit. Noted that one of the shrimp is hiding, might be molting. The other 3 are doing great and excitedly trying out the algae balls. Added the "maintaining tank" amount of quick start to each.


----------



## Sadist

Fed both of the fish. Noted that one of the shrimp died, and two other are eating it. The last shrimp is hiding (in a bad spot since I can see it) and might be molting. Waited until shrimp were away from corpse and fished it out with a betta cup lid. Noted that some clumps of my crypto plant are growing amazingly tall, mostly the ones in partial shadow. Checked Mr. Fish for fin rot since he's biting, noted breeding stripes on Mrs. Fish even though she isn't in view of any males.


----------



## SplashyBetta

- Fed everyone
- Added more plants and a terra cotta pot to the sorority tank

I still have to:
- Move moss trimmings from Watermelon to Poseidon's tank
- Do water changes on goldfish and guppy fry
- Boil some eggs for yolk for the guppy fry
- Add some more plants to Mochi's tank (had to take out some dying ones and now he's getting stressed with all the empty space)
- Plant aquarium grass seeds that just arrived in the mail! :-D

Busy, busy!!


----------



## violettec

Did a 50% water change and swished some of the filter pads in tank water. Vacuumed the gravel and rearranged some of the silk plants.


----------



## Sadist

Fed everyone. Noted that one of the shrimp has molted and that two of them are hiding. I always worry about them getting enough food, but molting means growing means eating! Plus, I can see there's stuff in their digestive systems. Observed fish swimming, examined Mr. Fish for fin rot and more damage. I'll have to take a picture and compare -- I don't see any damage fresh enough for blood. Noted that Mrs. Fish is still ready to breed. I fed her less today.


----------



## Magickarp05

Last night, I donated Alpha's old 5 gallon Aqueon minibow to my little sister and then took her at Petco for pretty everything she'd need to take care of a betta properly. She picked out a juvenile, red doubletail (male), and then when we went back to her house where I showed her how to clean the tank. Then we set it up together and let the betta, who she had named Malachi, acclimate. I put together a basic care list for her and her parents to go by, and told them to come here if they had any questions. 
As for Alpha, I just fed him and changed his water after I got home.


----------



## MikeG14

Added a school of rummy nose tetras!


----------



## Sadist

Fed fish, observed Mrs. Fish still wants to breed, looked over Mr. Fish's fins, noted that the "dead" shrimp that I didn't remove yesterday is normal colored and eating, now. I feel really bad that I removed previously thought dead shrimp as they may have been alive, too. Checked the plants, played finger games with the fish.


----------



## SplashyBetta

- Fed everyone
- Set up new high-light duckweed propagation container
- Transplanted new grass sprouts from pot to Poseidon's tank

I still need to:
- Do wc on unnamed baby's tank
- Deal with algae in Blueberry's tank
- Set up a few more jars for extra plant trimmings


----------



## Sadist

Fed everyone, had to jimmy a blanket around the 10 gallon to keep the temp up (house is 50 degrees, the house's heater isn't the kind that can keep up with weather below 30). The shrimp are all hiding, and Mrs. Fish still wants to breed. Mr. Fish has some regrowth on his anal and dorsal and a new chunk out of his caudal.


----------



## Polkadot

Did a water change day for my beautiful Giant boy Boss.During wc's lately he has started chasing my finger across the tank & had a nibble at my finger last week when I put his new IAL in for him.Today when I was adjusting his filter I saw him swim over and he nibbled my finger again (feels like a soft tickly little suction cup),so I ran it across the top of the water and he chased it,lol.It is our new game on wc day.He is so cute! :mrgreen:


----------



## cousiniguana

Big changes around here. The office betta died of extreme old age and I had offered one of my guys as his replacement. "Fish" went off to his new home on Wednesday and is settling in. This led to a fish reshuffling at home. After a big water change and cleaning I got ready to fish shuffle. Jean-Luc Fishard got moved into Fish's 5 gallon jungle tank and El Dorado got moved into my 5 gallon Marimo moss ball tank. I loved the look of the 2 gallon, but it was a little small and the location made it inconvenient for maintenance. Once blind Squirt in the 1 gallon passes on (he's got a very fast growing tumor), my tank maintenance will be drastically reduced.


----------



## Sadist

Did a water change on Mrs. Fish's tank, fed everyone, examined everyone. I haven't seen the remaining ghost shrimp for several days, but I also have to blanket the sides of the tank all day to hold in heat. I don't smell any bad smells, so I'm assuming they're just hiding really well when I look in!


----------



## Polkadot

*Bought a fantastic new boy today YAY! He is a black/white/yellow Giant Plakat I have named Shiloh! :mrgreen: He is very lovely & placid,he has been exploring his new tank all day,has said hello to everyone,eaten his NLS pellets & has settled in straight away.He is really beautiful and BIG! *


----------



## Sadist

He's gorgeous!

Today, I've played with and fed everyone. I still can't find my remaining 2 shrimp. The crypto plants are doing very well with my makeshift lighting, and I have blankets wrapped around the sides of the tanks to keep in the heat. Mr. Fish looks like he's getting some fin regrowth, and I don't see any new damage. I'm thinking he could see his reflection on one of the walls; I'll see about putting some paper against that wall when we don't need blankets all over the tanks. Mrs. Fish still has breeding stripes and a fat belly.


----------



## violettec

I finished the weekly water change + vacuumed the gravel. Marimo balls got cleaned and the filter media swished around a bit. Boy, fish poop a lot.


----------



## Polkadot

Sadist said:


> He's gorgeous!


Thanks! :-D


----------



## SplashyBetta

- Fed everyone
- Trimmed the ludwigia in Valentine's tank
- Rearranged the soon-to-be-ADF-tank a bit; the filter was messing with the plants.
- Took a huge scoop of duckweed out of the growing container (it was getting crowded, piling on top of itself, it grows so fast!!) and dumped it in Mochi's tank. Within a couple hours he had a nice big bubblenest going :-D 

I still have to:
- Boil a new piece of driftwood for the ADF tank
- Do water changes on Lucky Moe, the guppy fry, and my aquatic bulb bowl!
- Scrub down the sides of Watermelon's tank - there's some algae and water stains.


----------



## Polkadot

Fed everyone and checked all temps,kept the fan on today because it's been so hot.Played video games this afternoon and watched everyone swimming around and playing.Sweeties! :mrgreen:


----------



## mepxx

Today i woke up to the sight of my beautiful female betta, Kitty, staring right at me from her tank on my bedside table. As my only fish, all my love is dedicated to her<3


----------



## CelticRavens

Refilled my 1 gallon* QT with treated water, a few stones, a marimo, & one of the java moss covered mesh caves I made. I didn't put in the filter or heater yet, waiting til closer to my new betta's arrival.

Filled & treated 2 gallon jugs of water for my next water change. Also used some of my old gravel to layer the bottom of a pot for my new angel ivy. Didn't want to throw the gravel away & I've been trying to come up with a good way to recycle it. 




* The QT was the tank I bought when I got Ronin in January. It's a Tetra 1 Gallon Half Moon Betta Kit & it devours batteries to keep 4 tiny LED lights going. After reading about bettas needing more room than that to thrive I decided to divide my 6.5 gallon for his home and use this only for a QT or hospital tank.


----------



## Sadist

Good call!

I fed defrosted bloodworms today. That got my already stripey female super in the mood, and she's been flaring at me when I come to see her. I inspected fins and plants and thermometers and spent some play time with the fish.


----------



## violettec

I showed Oliver different objects... flowers, a can of soda, a stuffed animal, a flameless candle. He's always super curious and swims really close to get a better look. Then, I brought out the mirror to get him to exercise a bit. Fed him some frozen brine shrimp. Took out some poop with a turkey baster. Checked everything over (temp, etc.). Checked the water parameters and all is well.


----------



## Polkadot

wc day for my big beautiful new Giant Plakat boy Shiloh.He is such a good,easy going boy.I gave him a nice fresh IAL,tested his water and blew him some kisses,lol. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

Cleaned out some poop, fed pellets, did the normal health inspection. Male is getting great regrowth on his fins.


----------



## Polkadot

*Today I got my adorable new boy who I named Captain! :mrgreen:He is a black copper Giant HMPK! He is really big & so beautiful,he is such a sweetie too,so friendly and curious.He has been exploring his tank all day.Oh WOW I just love him! *


----------



## Sadist

Awesome!

I fed the fish and checked out the inverts. One of the egg carriers was eating one that Mrs. Fish murdered. I (unhygienically) moved the corpses to Mr. Fish's tank to feed all the pregnant ones there yesterday. Mr. Fish may have made his first bubble nest. He's been really checking out everything today!


----------



## Polkadot

*wc day for my cheeky big boy Boss.I gave his pond a gravel vac,replaced one of his silk plants with a more leafy one,gave him a nice fresh IAL,gave the filter sponge a swoosh and tested his water.

Boss followed the gravel vac around,chased and pecked at my finger.I love that cheeky bum! * :mrgreen:


----------



## tuxthebetta

Tested nitrogen levels and pH. Added two Indian Almond Leaves.
Fed Tux.


----------



## Axeria

I did a full spectrum test(ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, ph, kh and gh) and all was good. I added prime for safety (even tho ammonia is at <0.05ppm) and peace of mind. Then I added abit more of the Eheim substrate to the HOB. I also fed him two crushed NLS pellets ^_^


----------



## Tree

I added Indian Almonds leaves on all four of my tanks along with organic Rooibos Tea. I added a rock and trimmed some dead leaves in Sardines tank.


----------



## Axeria

Ooooh! Looking good! ;D


----------



## Tree

thanks =D


----------



## countyrd419

I had recently planted floating plants but unfortunately they didn't look right and worst of all the fine threads from the azolla were plugging Patriot's tank filter and we know that can't happen. So I spent almost 40 minutes cleaning everything out and also rearranged his decorations.


----------



## Polkadot

Fed everyone & blew them kisses.  No water changes today.


----------



## Sadist

Fed everyone and attempted finger games. Mr. Fish appears to be fin biting again, thought I have seen one of the ghost shrimp attack his fins when he was resting.


----------



## Axeria

Just a quick flare session followed by feeding today.
I have also talked to my nabour who is a shrimp breeder about getting 10 of his unsorted blue jellies for free  now I just need to get some moss for the qt tank


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yesterday I added new plants to Finn's tank, officially set up the second tank, acclimated a new fish to the new tank. Today... I fed the boys frozen brine shrimp and a little later I'll be siphoning some water out of the new tank before the tannins get too thick lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Rescaped the AquaTop SC380 (eight gallons) and the 20 Long. Still have some "tweaking" to do. That's Dexter in the 20.


----------



## Polkadot

WOW Russell! Those tanks look amazing! I especially like the top one. :shock:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thanks so much, Polkadot! I love the top one, too. Might be my favorite. It is flat on one side. I did change out the undergravel filter because those don't work with sand.

The tank is on sale at www.truaqua.com and BF members get an additional side-wide 20% off. Wish I had room 'cos I'd set up another!


----------



## RainbowsHaven

We just purchased a 20G long tank a few weeks ago and are beginning to prep it... We don't want too much in it before we have lights, a heater, etc, but we bought a few things. We filled it up about halfway, added black aquarium sand from Petco, a small bag of colored glass rocks, two moss balls, and a couple patches of dwarf hair grass. 

On the flipside, we also ordered a 30 inch Finnex FugeRay Planted+ light, 2 Aquatop GH75 heaters, an extra thermometer, and a Fluval U2 Underwater Filter. (We're going to buy another filter and plants out of our next paycheck). We also tentatively set up our tank dividers, but I think I want to thread some fishing line through the edges of them (they're doubled up) so they stay nice and straight.


----------



## Poseidon28

I ordered water test strips and brine shrimp for my new betta.


----------



## countyrd419

I gave Patriot a new piece of IAL.


----------



## Axeria

Testing, Priming and feeding


----------



## DangerousAngel

I gave Angel a 100% water change, and a good tank scrub. I also (obviously) fed everyone this morning, and saw Chili jumping. I even got him to jump to my finger!


----------



## YukiandYuna

100% water change on my 20 gallon female divided tank. It was fast day so they thought they were getting food when I opened the tank lid. :roll:
I found a 5 gallon I really liked on craigslist so I'm getting it tomorrow :-D. Sadly not allowed to get my first male betta for another 2 weeks. :-(


----------



## juliesybil

*well......*

did my weekly 50% water change after sucking up all his poop. added his warmed poland spring water, betta fix, water conditioner, and beneficial bacteria. make sure all his decorations and his hidey hole were intact and clean. washed the supplies under boiling water. plugged his filter and heater back in, waited about 15 mins then fed him. have had him for just under 1 month, and this has been my weekly routine. hope im doing all this right, i use test strips every day, and do a weekly ammonia, ph, and nitrate/nitrite test. want the best for my little guy. when i "rescued" him on an impulse in petco, the girl just told me to keep him in a bowl. i came home, found this forum, and got him all (i think) the necessary supplies. have been working hard to keep him happy and healthy, and he seems to be!


----------



## SplashyBetta

- Made a batch of gel food for the goldies
- Worked on my new 10g npt
- Added ES to the new boy's tank

No water changes today, but I have a couple to do tomorrow: Pale Pal and goldfish fry.


----------



## Polkadot

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Thanks so much, Polkadot! I love the top one, too. Might be my favorite. It is flat on one side. I did change out the undergravel filter because those don't work with sand.
> 
> The tank is on sale at www.truaqua.com and BF members get an additional side-wide 20% off. Wish I had room 'cos I'd set up another!


Very welcome! It is one of the best looking planted tanks I've ever seen.


----------



## Julie7778

I fed all my fish. I did a 70% water change in my 20g to get rid of the tannins which still is in my tank after a month... I boiled it too. I re planted some plants in the 20g that fell out and added some Singapore moss to the mopani wood for the red cherry shrimp. I saw s white bug/creature quickly crawl over the wood. Tried to catch it and failed. Then I replanted some wisteria from my 10g that came loose.


----------



## Poseidon28

I did a fifty percent water change on Poseidon's tank.


----------



## countyrd419

Cleaned poop from Patriot's tank earlier this afternoon.


----------



## Polkadot

Did a wc for my beautiful big boy Captain today.Gravel vac,put in a fresh IAL,adjusted one of his silk plants & tested his water.He is such a good boy.I love that sweet boy! :mrgreen:


----------



## fleetfish

Fed, water changes, went to the store and picked up more java moss. In the java moss there was a stowaway - a tiny pea sized purple apple snail ... <33333


----------



## Sadist

Fed, inspected. Mr. Fish made a mess with his defrosted bloodworms, and it's funny to see a bunch of ghost shrimp swimming around clutching them.


----------



## tuxthebetta

10% WC, scraped some algae off plants, fed Tux.


----------



## Polkadot

wc day for my lovely boy Shiloh.A gravel vac and gave him a nice fresh IAL,also tested his water.He is such a sweet,gentle big boy.Love him to bits! :mrgreen:


----------



## Athra

I added a control valve to my airline tubing so I could try turning my airstone back on... now that it's a much slower flow, he loves it!


----------



## tuxthebetta

Tested ammonia (0.0), fed Tux -- scraped more algae off plants, admired first bubble nest!


----------



## FinnyNina

Replanted some stems that got too tall


----------



## DangerousAngel

Fed the boys and filled up their tanks a bit more. Stupid evaporation.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I started setting up a 2g-ish glass lantern tank with soil base. Still not done -ugh- needed a break.

Steps:
Sifted Miraclegro Organic Potting Mix through window screen to remove wood chips-doing this means the water won't turn tea colored from tannins or have a drop in pH.
Put gravel in deepest part of the new tank then put soil on top. Added enough water to soil to make it doughy but not too runny. 
Mixed/stirred soil about then settled it and added cap-black diamond 'sand' (sand was pre-washed several months ago).
Stripped the remaining crypts (wedtii green) from my 55g and did a quick bleach dip for algae. Rinsed thoroughly and put in a tub with a lot of extra dechlorinator.
Separated new crypts (parva and undulata) from rock wool.
Put plastic bag on top of sand and gently cupped in dechlorinated water then siphoned it out to remove loose debris (repeated a few times).
Used long planting tongs/tweezers to plant crypts in tank (after determining where heater and sponge filter will be). Added some sand and added then removed water to get rid of pushed up sediment then pushed down roots and repeated this again and again and again...
Still need to clear up the water with some more water changes and put down roots/upright some side ways plants


----------



## Reccka

Just got done doing a deep cleaning on my 30g. This brown algae just won't DIE. Argh. I'm scrubbing it off endlessly.


----------



## Polkadot

wc day for my cheeky/sweet boy Boss.Gravel vac'd,replaced his IAL with a fresh one.As I was adjusting his filter he swam over and bit at my finger (feels like a little suction cup) so i ran my finger across the water and he chased it everywhere (he is so fast) so I let him catch my finger and he gave it a big peck/kiss.He is such a cutie! :mrgreen:

Also did a mid week mini clean up with the baster for my big softie Captain. :thumbsup:


----------



## countyrd419

Rearranged one of Patriots's tank decoration that was blocking the entrance to his cave. I will also do a water change later on too.


----------



## SplashyBetta

Did a water change on Valentine's tank. That's it lol.


----------



## countyrd419

Finished a wc for Patriot. He is now resting in his betta tube which I highly recommend all of you get.


----------



## Sadist

Fed the fish, watched them and the ghost shrimp cavort around. Mr. Fish is continuing to show signs of restarted fin biting  I guess it was the IAL leaves and not the blocking reflection areas that fixed it the first time. Unfortunately, the IAL changed the water enough that new water killed off the ghost shrimp a while back.


----------



## Elleth

Did water changes on four tanks, added a tunnel to one, and fed fishies. 

Oh, and I almost forgot! Did some measuring and figured out I have enough room on a shelf to add a five gallon... *plots*


----------



## RainbowsHaven

Bought a semi-large piece of mopani wood, a new live plant, and a betta leaf!  Boiling the wood now... Hopefully by tomorrow evening we can rescape the tank with it.


----------



## ZeroChan

Received test kit today and measured my water parameter for the first time 
pH 8.2 (!)
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 5 ppm

Added some IAL, hopefully this will lower the pH... he's otherwise looking fine


----------



## Polkadot

Did water changes for Tike & Arrow today,both boys tanks had a gravel vac and a new IAL.They are both such gentle little sweeties,very easy going with everything. :mrgreen:

Also did a mini clean for two of my Giant boys Captain & Shiloh,as they both jumped up and splashed at breakfast feeding time each knocking a pellet to the floor of their tanks,so I got them out with the basters.They are both so great with everything too,very lovely boys. :thumbsup:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Feed my boys, and got Angel's new sponge filter into his tank and realized it's too big, I can't return it so the seller is charging a new smaller one to my card with free shipping! Hopefully this one will work. Tomorrow I'm adding more water to Chili's tank and Oscar's tank.


----------



## Sadist

I replaced another silk plant with some wisteria clippings, wiped some algae off the glass and gave Mr. Fish a small treat so he doesn't get scared of arms in his territory. Fed everyone at normal feeding time. Siphoned solid waste from Mrs. Fish's tank.

I bought a new tank to donate to my daughter's classroom, as their betta died yesterday. I hope the school takes it. It's still too small (1.2 gallon) but bigger than the .5 gallon there before. I also picked up 2 silk plants that will fit in there and some water conditioner because I don't think they actually use it there. They can pick their own rocks when they get the new fish.


----------



## Polkadot

Upgraded my biggest Giant boy (my super sweet Captain ) to a bigger tank today.Ooooh he loves it! Has been swimming around exploring all day.YAY! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

Fed and inspected today. Now that Mrs. Fish no longer has breeding stripes, Mr. Fish is all bubble nesty. He's also fin biting again, which makes me sad. I'm watching him patrol the live plants. There might be baby ghost shrimp hiding there.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Fed the boys, Angel isn't eating very well. (He's not acting right either  )
And yesterday I have Dangerous his WC and tank scrubbing.


----------



## Polkadot

Did the first water change for Captain in his new big tank.He was great as always and was very interested in what was going on.Did a gravel vac and gave him a nice fresh IAL.I like that he has much more space as I think he will get even bigger than he already is.He is the biggest of my big boys.Such a sweetie! :mrgreen:

His tank is now near Boss' and I notice them looking over at each other sometimes,which is very cute. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sadist

Fed everyone and inspected for illnesses. I need a new place for Mr. Fish's big hide; it's making too much shade, and some of the plants in the shade aren't doing as well as the others.


----------



## Polkadot

Water change day for my sweetheart Giant PK boy Shiloh.Gave him a nice fresh IAL and a gravel vac.He is such a lovely gentle boy,nothing worries him. :mrgreen:


----------



## Strawberry12

Tonight im showing my dad how to do a WC, he'll be doing them under my watch for the next 6 weeks until I recover from surgery.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Fed the boys, inspected them last night and saw that Eclipse was very bloated due to constipation, was fine and hungry this morning. Going to look for different food tomorrow, OO pellets are causing some constipation. I'll try a different type.
Also gave Eclipse a 50% wc today with salt to help with the fin biting. Hope to get his corner sponge filter in tomorrow.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for my cheeky boy Boss who I have now nicknamed The Barracuda :lol:,be gave my finger a big bite today when I was taking his IAL out.I then got him to chase my finger around the tank.He is classic! :mrgreen: He is the only betta of mine that waits to bite me.He is very cute,he looks forward to it each week. 

I replaced his IAL with a nice new one and gave his gravel a vac.He is a very good boy with his wc,very cheeky,but very good. :thumbsup:


----------



## DangerousAngel

^That made me smile! <3

I'm waiting on water to do another 50% wc for Eclipse with salt that doesn't seem to be working *grumble* My new filter also didn't show up today *more grumbling*


----------



## Polkadot

DangerousAngel said:


> ^That made me smile! <3


:-D

He cracks me up!


----------



## violettec

Weekly partial water change + gravel vacuum. Trimmed some overgrown plants. Squeezed out the marimos. Scrubbed away some annoying green algae. General cleaning + inspection of filter, heater, etc...


----------



## danfu

Yesterday I tied some Java Moss to some driftwood and added a beautiful red crayfish...or...as we call them in Texas....Crawdads...


----------



## DangerousAngel

Got the new sponge filter in and set up in Eclipse's tank, and filled up Dangerous' tank with water.


----------



## Elleth

Yesterday I set up and divided a 6 gallon long for my two new Petco babies. It took quite a while, but was worth it!  

Today I did a 50% water change on three tanks. Lou's five gallon, Eowyn's 10 gallon, and Merry and Pippin's 6 gallon. I also added two silk plants to Lou's tank, he loves them. And my sister came over and we had a fishy photo shoot, lol. Can't wait to post the photos.


----------



## dukie1346

Today I got an airstone to put in my sponge filter, and hooked that up. I also attached some java fern to Io the tree stump in my 5g, and I also got a 2.5 gallon tank from craigslist!


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Captain,gravel vac'd and replaced his IAL with a fresh one.Also did a mini clean for Shiloh with the baster.

They are both such great boys! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## fleetfish

Did a full water change for Calypso, Fluff, and Java, spilled almost ALL of the pellets on the carpet :| ... so I had to go to the LPS and get some more Northfin and O1 to bulk the mix back up. I also found a cute marble DT who followed me home


----------



## tuxthebetta

25% WC on my goldfish tank 

50% WC in my newly set up 20 gal... added TSS+ and moved over my fish from my 10 gal (Tux, 2 Platys, and a baby Albino Bristle Nose Pleco)....

25% WC in my 10 gal.... picked up a new Butterfly male; added him to the 10 gal by himself.

Quite the fishy day here.  Now relaxing while everyone is enjoying their home!


----------



## Sadist

Water change for both of my tanks, fed everyone, inspected. I feel really bad about Mr. Fish's nest -- part of it was almost 1/4 inch thick! He just flared at me, too. He even stuck his beard out, which he usually doesn't do. It's transparent and usually stays in, so for a long time I thought he didn't have one at all! Too bad I didn't have the camera out.


----------



## countyrd419

I knocked off some plant leaf litter that was clogging Patriot's tank filter.


----------



## SplashyBetta

Finished setting up the 10 gallon for my new king betta and drained my now unoccupied 30 gallon goldfish tank (the gf have been moved to a 75).


----------



## Elleth

Today I


Did a 50% w/c on my babies tank
Did a 60% w/c on a 5 gallon with my guy with fin rot
Moved Faramir from quarantine into the other divided 10 gallon with Eowyn
Re set up the quarantine for my new plakat and acclimated him
Cleaned out Edgar's old 5 gallon (bleached, wiped down with rubbing alcohol, soaked in salt)
Set up Edgar's old 5 gallon for the new fish
Acclimated and added the new King betta to the newly cleaned 5 gallon

Lots of work!  More water changes to do tomorrow.


----------



## Sadist

Fed everyone. Mr. Fish has rebuilt some of his nest. He flares at me whenever he catches me watching him when he's under it. Mrs. Fish is more flirty today and less flarey. I need to figure out where I put my root tabs; my plants are ready for more. My wisteria that I put in Mr. Fish's tank is alive but not growing. I replaced a bunch of tall silk plants with these wisteria clippings a few weeks ago, and I really expected them to do something by now. I have had more darkness on the tank as I try to calm down the brown algae.


----------



## Polkadot

Did water changes today for my two little boys Tike & Arrow.They are both so cute! Gave each a nice fresh IAL,gravel vac'd and cleaned the glass in Tike's tank which had a little algae on it,also swooshed the plants a little and re arranged in Arrow's tank.Both boys were zooming around very happily.Tested their waters with the API kit.Fed them both (and their three big brothers),gave the tops of all the boys tanks a nice wipe over and checked all their thermometers before switching their lights off for the night.Yes!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## marmalade24601

i feed all the fish
added salt to the tank I'm treating  
cleaned some alge 
did 6 water changes on all the betta tanks 
& started planning my futer wild betta tank


----------



## Sadist

I fed and inspected. Mr. Fish is repairing his damaged bubble nest, and he's got it back to a 3 inch by 3 inch shape, 1/5 inch thick. It was 3 inch by 6 before the Sunday water change.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Fed the boys, and decided to clean Dangerous' tank because the water was cloudy due to a decoration. I cleaned it 2 weeks ago! Oh well, I added more plants for him and he loves them! Checked on Eclipse and caught him trying to flare! It was SO cute!


----------



## KnownSyntax

Replaced 5 gallons of water in my 25 gallon bowfront, trying to get rid of the tannins from my driftwood (I don't mind it however when it gets the water brown and the lights are at 20% efficiency then I worry about my live plants within). 

Hoping this clears up in a few months (last time it took about 6-9 months for the pieces to not leak tannins so badly).


----------



## mystima

I woke up this morning to 6 dead neons. Took out Betta Ray Bill from his tank and put him and his two plants into a temp home. Went to petsmart and got some prime. Came home did a complete overhaul of the tank (found some mold floating in the tank... no idea how that happened). Scrubbed the tank, silk plants and thoroughly scalded the substrate in hot water. Rescaped the tank and let him acclimate to the new water for about an hour then put him in. While he was acclimating I set up a dog gate for our four legged pets.


----------



## Sadist

Yesterday was cleaning day. Mr. Fish had to get in the way of everything, including looking up at the new water as I added it. I managed to not completely destroy his nest; it detached and is now free floating. This morning, I found he'd attached it to some surface leaves and a floating IAL.


----------



## DangerousAngel

^LOL Dangerous LOVES to get in the way when I add water. It's like I know you don't like the current and yet you proceed to get in it! :lol:
I didn't do anything today, but yesterday I made and added craft mesh hammocks.


----------



## smaugthefishy

Fed and inspected. Headed to the store to pick up a gravel vaccuum so I can do my first water change. Going to have to employ all of my willpower not to get another... *nonchalantly scrolls through tank prices*


----------



## smaugthefishy

DangerousAngel said:


> ^LOL Dangerous LOVES to get in the way when I add water. It's like I know you don't like the current and yet you proceed to get in it! :lol:
> I didn't do anything today, but yesterday I made and added craft mesh hammocks.


Smaug is odd about current as well. His favorite pastime seems to be challenging the filter flow to duels of strength and wit. LOL


----------



## Sadist

Silly guys!

Mr. Fish hasn't maintained his nest very well. He builds it by the filter; the baffling doesn't completely negate the current. It's still there, but there are gaps as the current slowly seperates it into pieces. Some of it is stuck on the baffle (some sponge), some is in the leaves, some is reattached to the wall. I think this is how he made the huge 6" monster of a nest last week, except he was filling in the gaps as the nest broke apart.

Today, I just fed and inspected everyone. I wanted to get a nerite snail for Mr. Fish's tank to help me with the algae, but all the snails looked sickly when I went. The water wisteria is finally starting to grow a bit; I can cut down on the light when it's tall enough.


----------



## smaugthefishy

Fed and inspected this morning. Bought a preset heater for Smaug's tank and a new thermometer for Nova's as it was stuck at 10 degrees Farenheit. Also put new plants in both boys' tanks.


----------



## Nova betta

I cleaned out my twenty gallon and ten gallon.
Got four new thermometers ( same problem as Smaug the fishy) 
I also cleaned out some betta cups at petsmart YAY! While there I got some new silk plants and bloodworms.


----------



## DangerousAngel

LOL Smaug! Your boy seems so fiesty! How did you manage to clean Petsmart cups Nova?
I've sat with and inspected the boys, noticing some gray-ness around Chili's chin. Probably old age. Dangerous has been nesting quite a bit here lately, past 3 days to be exact! They keep getting bigger! Today there is nesting around the edges of the tank, and around some plants, he's got a nice HUGE one on the side that his craft mesh tube hides are on. Yesterday I did a 25% wc for the divided tank, I need to get some long tweezers to extract poop from Angel's side. He's going to be the one that creates the most ammonia! After switching him back to the TopFin Pellets from OO (because those caused constipation) He's pooping very regularly.


----------



## Sleepykitty

Added another Anubias and a bundle of Bacopa today! Also broke off the tops of some of my older Bacopa that was getting too tall and putting out roots and planted it. Then tied all my Anubias to rocks since I finally figured out that would keep them from getting pulled up during cleaning.
I probably should take the toothbrush to the tank wall because of brown algae build up again but I just scrubbed it down a few days ago and I really don't want to at the moment... (My mts do a good job cleaning algae from the plants but they don't go on the glass much, maybe Ra nips them so they fall off so they don't bother trying? I think he's still curious about them leading to the occasional nip because he doesn't seem to be aggressive towards them. I haven't seen any flaring directed at them and generally he either stares at or completely ignores them.)


----------



## Polkadot

Fed all the boys (x2) and did a water change for sweetie boy Shiloh,new IAL and a gravel vac.Also adjusted the IAL in little Arrow's tank. :mrgreen:


----------



## smaugthefishy

I did a water change for both boys last night, and fed and inspected this morning. Excited to see Nova coming out of his shell a little bit. <3


----------



## SplashyBetta

Today I did 100% water changes on Chaelynn's and Baby Betta's tanks. I also rearranged the sorority tank a little, did a 50% water change, and added a new platy that just finished quarantine. :-D
Then everyone got a nice delicious lunch of freshly harvested live mosquito larvae!


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for my cheeky big boy Boss aka 'The Barracuda'.Gave his tank a nice gravel vac and replaced his IAL with a HUGE new one which he loves! He quietly swam over and nipped my finger while I was adjusting his leaf,so I let him chase my finger across the top of the water.He is classic! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

I moved around a lot of plants, and some new amazon swords followed me home. I put in a fresh root tab next to the swords to make them love me.

My nerite snail is ready for Mr. Fish's tank, and his tank is ready for Mrs. Zebra. I left the algae on the wall this week, so he/she will get plenty of food. I moved the anubias to Mrs. Fish's tank and moved her cryptocoryne to Mr. Fish's tank. She seems to like the change, though Mr. Fish got quite aggressive with my arm. Hrrm, maybe I should have just had a new anubias follow me home; that corner of Mr. Fish's tank looks bare, now. 

His hide was making too much shade, so only the anubias was doing well. All the cryptocoryne were getting curly leaves, and they hadn't made a whole lot of roots, either. They're in better areas, now.

The wisteria has grown a little; I can't wait for it to get nice and tall. Once it's tall enough, I can replace the last of the silk plants with real plants. I'm thinking more Amazon Swords, as the silk plants in that corner have similarly shaped leaves.

I forgot to add that I stuffed Mr. Fish full of treats to help him deal with his new room mate. Mrs. Zebra Snail seems to be settling in quite well. (S)he's crawling around on a sunken IAL on the shadowy side of the tank. Mr. Fish has looked at the snail several times, but it's moving too slowly to pose a threat to him.


----------



## FinnDublynn

The last few days I've done a LOT with the tanks...

Switched Finn/McKinley tank over to planted substrate (Layered Eco-Complete over Flourite) and I'm hoping that the plants spring back quickly.

I realized that I THOUGHT I did a water change on Oberon's 10gallon when I replaced the filter a few days ago, but obviously I didn't because his Ammonia was up to .50 and I almost never let the water get even to .25... So I was like WHOA! Whoops!!! So, I did a little over 50% change, got it down to about .10?? Its not quite yellow, not quite .25 so somewhere in between lol. I'll change 50% again tomorrow, most likely. Checked Pan/Laz tank, they were fantastic water parameters, and Finn/Mick was just given a 100% change when I moved the Substrate over on errrr... Thursday? So they're great on parameters too.

Realized while I was staring into the tanks that the plants in Pan/Laz were all sorts of green and super healthy, when all the rest were suffering.... and then I realized that the sand in that one looked suspiciously like the Eco-Complete I just put in Finn/Mick.... and then I realized I've been using Eco-Complete in that tank this whole time (I thought it was just sand, that came with it when I bought it off Craigslist) The other tanks had OBVIOUS sand, but I'm like YES!! I need to rearrange some plants soon...


----------



## DangerousAngel

Just fed the boys today, I wanted to do a 50% for Kip as his water is looking a bit cloudy, but since we're not home, it'll wait until tomorrow. I did get a mini sponge filter ordered for him, I can't wait for it to come in!!


----------



## juliesybil

sunday is wc day, but i ended up burying my betta, Buddy. i have no idea what happened. made a bubble nest 5 days ago, 3 days ago stopped eating and was hiding. past two days, very pale and laying at bottom, only coming to surface to breathe. water parameters and temperature normal, no evidence of external parasites, dropsy, or anything else. as a last ditch effort i dosed some tetracycline, and he passed away two hours later. didnt think i could cry so hard over a fish ive only had for two weeks. SIP Buddy


----------



## Sadist

That's heartbreaking 

Today was water change day. I tried a new food, which they seemed to really like. The plants still look good (moved a bunch of stuff around a few days ago). The snail seems to be enjoying Mr. Fish's hide, which he's scoured of algae. I hope he finds the glass soon; I've saved up a bunch of algae for him there.


----------



## Elleth

Today I did 50% water changes on three of my tanks. I also "pruned" the dead leaves off the DWL in Strange's tank. I added two sponge filters to two tanks that were lacking them. And..... I got my new 8 gallon in the mail! I'm so excited to set it up.  Hoping to get a betta to add to it on the second.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Haven't done anything with the tanks today... but I'm waiting for the little corner filters I ordered to come in. They will be filled with sponge material and SeaChem Matrix and go opposite of the internal filters with Purigen and Carbon in them... I know... thats a ton of filtration.. but I want them separated so I can keep the sponge and Matrix built up with Beneficial Bacteria, and then the internal filter I can easily change the carbon and purigen in the internal filter.

I also realized that I need to move some plants around in the tanks... the Belhari in Pandora's half of Elysium has basically exploded... and they're too close together for how bushy they are...

So, today!!! I made a To-Do list. lol


----------



## Polkadot

water changes for my littlest boys Arrow & Tike.They are both so sweet and easy going with everything.Both boys tanks got a gravel vac and nice new IALs. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

Fed and inspected. The fish look good, but the snail has finally moved off of the hide. Now, I can't find him. I'm worried he'll die in some dark corner and foul the water up before I can find him. Hopefully, he's just in the plants somewhere munching on algae. I guess he could be on the back side of the hide.

Mr. Fish has started a new bubble nest attached to the filter. He hangs out under his nest a lot, but right now he's patrolling his plants.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

An emergency water change on the quarantine that Dijon is currently healing his nibbled on (destroyed) fins in.. heater likes to flake out and it was 95F (was set to 69F)!! Can't wait for new heater to get here tomorrow =.=


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oh, Dear!! Hopefully he has no lasting damages or anything from the heat... I'm sure you caught it very quickly, but still poor little dude. Hope everything turns out ok!!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Did a 50% wc for Kip today, still waiting for that sponge filter.


----------



## Sadist

Did Mrs. Fish's mid week water change. I noticed her filter wasn't working properly, so I put a sponge in there under the current media. I guess the prefilter and the sponge baffle were helping out with the filtering.

Fed and inspected everyone. The snail is back on the big hide. I wish he or she would hurry up and find the glass. Maybe I should get the tiny horned nerites for all my cryptocoryne. I'm not sure the leaves would support Mrs. Zebra Snail.


----------



## Crossroads

Fed everyone a treat of Daphnia and Ocean Nutrition Formula One frozen foods. Topped off some of my evaporated tanks (Pythons are such a miracle to have) and added a Co2 system to my community tank.

I just got a little cheap Co2 system, the Ista 45g. I want to see how it works for me before I go spend over 200$ on a refillable system. Not to mention, the tank is only a 20g so in the long run I'm not sure I need a huge system.

If my replacement credit card comes in, I think I might go pick up some Amano shrimp and some snails from my local Petco for that tank.


----------



## TitanBetta

I tested my cycling tank with my master kit since I haven't tested it in a few days *slaps hands for being bad about that* my ammonia is .25 it looks like, nitrite is about 5.0 and the nitrates are some where between 5.0 and 0 since the color doesn't exactly match either on the chart. Looks like I might be going through a nitrite spike.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy

4 tank water changes, transferred a pesky fish into a tank where he cannot bully anyone (he's now the little fish in the tank), added two plants to betta tank, and finally broke down and packed away Mr. Marbles tank. He's been gone almost 3 months but I've been keeping the tank going...I kept telling myself it was for the plants but I just didn't wanna put the tank away too soon....I am still mourning him. And I did some redecorating in my juvenile cichlid 75 gallon.


----------



## FinnDublynn

My cheap little air stone driven filters came in today. Filled them all up with Matrix, and once i finish eating my Wild rice and Peas I'm going to do water changes on all the tanks, add in the new filters, and switch some plants around.. There's a few plants that have BLOOMED really well in Elysium, since that one has been Eco-Complete based substrate since the beginning.. and they've kinda taken over the tank, and being GIANT belhari, they're blocking out the light. 

So those are going to be moved around, the dying plants in Otherworld are going into Elysium to regenerate, and the super healthy plants are going to Otherworld to die. LOL. BUT.. since I apparently already know how amazing Eco-Complete works, since I've been using it for over a month without knowing, I WILL be going back to get another bag for Underworld too... so they'll only suffer hopegfully a little while. 

And now, Dinner is done, It's water change time!!!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tank Number One: Comeplete. Otherworld has been drained, cleaned, replanted, refilled, and is all sorts of BOOM.

Next comes Utopia. Utopia is done!! 20% water change, new filters added. 

Elysium is next!!!! Elysium will get replanted, and probably a 50% change and the new filters added... Elysium is done!! 

All the boys got a feast of THREE WHOLE BLOODWORMS Mmmmmmm for them! 

The air pump on Elysium isn't working as well as I thought it was...... Hmm... I need a new air pump.


----------



## superswimmer

Didn't do much today, observed an assassin snail and feed my adults and guppy fry


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for cheeky boy Boss.His filter started making a noise earlier this week so I knew the sponge needed a good swoosh in the bucket of tank water,which I did and it is running super quiet again.Also did a gravel vac and gave Boss a lovely big fresh IAL.He watched the gravel vac and chased my finger across the top of the water which he likes to do.He is a very good boy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

Did water tests with some super cheap test strips that I picked up the other day. I finally see why people say to save up for the other kind. The strips were individually sealed in foil, but one of them was already colored up when I opened it (the exact same color as the one I'd used on Mrs. Fish's tank, so now I wonder if the one I used on hers was wrong). Well, lesson learned. I also dropped off an ammonia test kit and Prime at the kiddo's school so they can see how nasty their fish's water is and why I'm always onto them to take care of it.

I trimmed some yellowing leaves from the cryptocoryne but stopped before Mr. Fish could attack me (he actually tries to shake a bite off of me, and he always manages to do it when it'll startle me). I saw his snail this morning, but it's moved out of view now. His hide is now covered in snail poop instead of algae. I hope he finds the glass soon!

I also fed everyone.


----------



## mystima

Bought a maponi(sp?) log for Betta Ray Bill. Tied the two anubius plants to it, rearranged the whole tank. Had to change the water once since it turned brown. and fed him his 3 pellets this morning.


----------



## CatsRocks

I bought a new betta fish yesterday  and a few plants. Also did a water change.

Today I fed him twice.


----------



## mystima

Changed his water again with an 80% water change....I swear that the darn tannins are really getting on my nerves....(sorry but don't like orange-y water)lol...and fed him 3 pellets.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Just did water changes the other day, however, I need to check my water parameters today... and I will as soon as this migraine goes away and I get outta bed finally.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for my 'supermodel boy' Captain.As I was changing his IAL for a fresh one he swam over and gave my hand a little peck for the first time.Also gave his tank a gravel vac.He is such a great boy! :mrgreen: Also did a mini clean with the baster for my 'gentle giant' Shiloh. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

I found the snail, and it had died. I cleaned the algae off the tank wall, cleaned the dead snail out, did a big water change, gravel vacuum, snail poop vacuum.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Tike,changed his IAL for 2 nice fresh ones,did a gravel vac and wiped off some algae.Tike was happy watching everything,he is such a little cutie. :mrgreen:


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for sweetie pie Arrow,he is such a lovely little boy and his tank is the quickest one to clean.Gave it a nice gravel vac (love those things!) and replaced his IAL with a perfectly shaped new one.Arrow is very relaxed with his wc. :mrgreen: 

Also used the baster to get a pellet out of Captain's tank which had sunk to the bottom.He is so good with tank maintenance too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

Replaced the last silk plants in Mr. Fish's tank with java ferns. I was pleasantly surprised that the overpriced petsmart plant clipping in gel had 5 clippings in it instead of the 1-2 advertised on the packaging. He seems to miss his jungle of silk plants in the corner. Hopefully, in the next few weeks, the ferns will start growing and give him a new little jungle. I also got a new anubias nana that I tied to his hide. He's exploring quite a bit today, wiggling through his old plants, which are quite bushy now.


----------



## FinnDublynn

The last few days have seen daily water changes for the hospital tank with Lazarus in it, Mysis shrimp for all the boys, Water Parameter checks, and a little bit of fussing here and there.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for my lovely boy Shiloh.Gave him a nice fresh IAL,gravel vac'd and wiped around the glass.His tank is always very easy and quick to do,plus he is such a good boy with it.Shiloh loves water changes and zooms around very happily playing in the bubbles. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

Water change for Mrs. Fish, a day late. The water change stressed her out more than normal, and it took 5 minutes for her to stop hiding and come out for food. I try to feed them something after I've had my hands in the tank so they don't get so scared. 

I fed Mr. Fish. He was his normal piggy self, though I think he misses his filled up corner in the back of the tank. I miss it a bit, too; all the silk plants covered up the ugly things like heater and filter a little. I think some of the silk leaves acted a bit as a baffle to the water flow. He doesn't seem to have any problem with the water flow. I think I need some moss against the glass; he may be able to see himself there. He's spent 2 minutes after his patrol just staring at the glass over there, even though I taped paper over it.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for cheeky bum Boss.He loves following the gravel vac around and chasing my finger across the top of the water.After the gravel vac I replaced his IAL with a nice big new one and wiped off a teeny bit of algae on the glass.When I turned the filter back on Boss was chasing and playing in the bubbles.Cutie! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

Today was water change day for everyone. Mrs. Fish tried to attack the waste inside the gravel vacuum. I fed and inspected everyone and wiped some algae off of Mr. Fish's walls and plants.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Early this morning, I tested all the water parameters of all the tanks. Everyone looks great. 

Changed over the water in lazarus's hospital tank, redosed it with medication, and gave him another Paraguard Dip. He's showing a LOT of improvement, his gill cover is nearly back to normal, and he's a little lethargic still, but I'm thinking it's mostly stress right now.

Double checked the fix on Utopia's divider. Looking great, Finn looks less stressed but his poor fins are just in shreds... McKinley looks like he's still trying to find a way over and that's bothering me... He's got a huge tear in one fin, but only that. Finn is in shreds... complete shreds. *sigh*

But, aside from Sick Lazarus and Shredded Finn, the boys and tanks look good.


----------



## SeaKnight

Go another 5 gallon today, thinking whether or not I wanna keep it for a spare??


----------



## SeaKnight

Picked up another female and added her to my frog tank...she has at least 20 gallons of shallow waters to swim in.. (Overall, it is a 75 gallon tank 4ft long by approx. 2ft deep..) She was dull and gray, but now is blue and active.. What a difference a day makes..


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for my biggest giant boy Captain.Gravel vac'd and replaced his IAL with a lovely big fresh one.Captain is such a beautiful boy,so easy going and funny. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pippin

Changed water in two betta tanks. One is getting daily water changes because he's a fin-biter. An then the fin rots comes around to haunt us. Silly Stelleri. Fed them some freeze-dried bloodworms as a treat. 

And on my angel tank(Which isn't a betta tank, but does have a gourami, so close enough for a mention) I changed the water, and re aquascaped. I took out the brightly coloured plants, and rinsed them for goldfish. I also took some $0.99 Petsmart plants, took the leaves of ad put them on the surface. All the fish have moved under that area, so they like the cover.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Well last night I did water changes on seven of my tanks, wiped down the glass, and added some IAL and rooibos tea. I also replaced the cling wrap on the majority of my tanks to make sure no one could get out. Had to avoid destroying anyone's bubblenests as it seems the majority of my males have eggs or fry.


----------



## mystima

Did an 80% water change, sanded down my mopani, tied plants to it put it in the tank. changed the carbon filter(that thing was nasty...didn't know they got that nasty in a month and I only have the one Betta in it.) put new plants in(got some bambo plant bunches that really look nice and a floating moss ball.) stuffed my filter with a fluval sponge and it actually worked as a baffle.


----------



## Sadist

Fed everyone. Mr. Fish built a bubble nest against a floating sponge. I put a rooibos tea bag in there to see how it goes. He's flaring and flirting with it *facepalm.* It's by the filter to see if I can get any color in the tank until the new IAL comes in. The ones in there right now aren't making as much tannins as normal.

Mr. Fish's anal and dorsal are growing out nicely, but it looks like he's still biting his caudal.

Made my monthly videos of both fish so I can save frames as pictures. I think I missed June.

Left the teabag in there too long; it's super dark. Mr. Fish doesn't seem to mind, but I might give him a mini change mid week.


----------



## mystima

Fed Betta Ray Bill his 3 pellets and got him some new tank mates. He now has some shrimp to take care of whatever algae that pop up in the tank.


----------



## Pippin

Did water change for Stelly, and got a twenty gallon long. Petsmart is having a dollar a gallon sale, I had plans for upgrading my girl, and I told my Mom about it this morning for a project, or a Christmas present. I now have a twenty gallon tank. 

MOMS ARE BRILLIANT!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Did a 50% water change on Elysium.

Spent an hour reacclimating Lazarus to the tank. He's not 100% better, but his gill cover is down the best I've been able to do, he's had Paraguard dips every day, 2x a day, for about 5 days now, I think. Then he spent the rest of his time in the hospital tank with Epsom Salts and Stressguard... He's been looking better and better every day, but I don't think he's out of the woods. However, I think the hospital tank was stressing him out a bit, since he had MANY less areas to hide, so back to the divided tank he goes! He got his last dip, then I acclimated him back into the big tank... Lets hope that being home will be the last step in getting him better!!!

Did a 20% change on Utopia, and a 20% change in Otherworld. I seriously need more plants..


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for my cute little bubblenest master Tike.I hate having to wreck his nests each week & this one was his best and biggest yet.Anyway,he likes to start fresh on a new one pretty much right away once his IAL is replaced.I picked him out a great shaped leaf,also did a gravel vac and wiped around the glass.He is such a little sweetie! :mrgreen:

Also got a pellet out of Captain's place (with the baster) that had sunk to the bottom. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sadist

Fed and inspected everyone. Some of my java ferns have holes in the leaves. They're new, so hopefully it's just an adjustment thing. Mr. Fish has doubled the thickness of his bubble nest. He's also shredded his dorsal. I need to wipe some algae off the cryptocoryne in his tank.


----------



## Pippin

Water change for Stelly, and one soon for Cleo.


----------



## stellenternet

Yesterday I added another moss ball. I like to name my moss balls. I named the new one Pam. The other one is named Barry. I say that they are married. Yeah, I get bored.
But I fed Rosie later than her usual feeding time today because of having to go to summer school early. (I have scheduled feeding times. Once again, I get bored.) 
Yeah, that's basically all.


----------



## stellenternet

Pippin said:


> Did water change for Stelly, and got a twenty gallon long. Petsmart is having a dollar a gallon sale, I had plans for upgrading my girl, and I told my Mom about it this morning for a project, or a Christmas present. I now have a twenty gallon tank.
> 
> MOMS ARE BRILLIANT!


Wait PetSmart is having a dollar for gallon sale?!


----------



## Pippin

bettagerl said:


> Wait PetSmart is having a dollar for gallon sale?!


For ten, twenty, and forty gallon tanks!

(So the school fish tank is now a forty gallon one.)


----------



## Elleth

Lots of work done today. Water change for the babies, for Lou, and for my friend's fish. Also pulled all the equipment/decor out of poor Celeborn's tank and scrapped it after draining the water. Tank is sitting outside soaking with bleach. Sprayed down the outside and lid with 91% rubbing alcohol. More to do to disinfect it tomorrow, but at least the worst and hardest part is over now.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for my gentle giant Shiloh.Gosh he LOVES wc change day,he zooms around so happily for ages afterwards.Gave him a lovely fresh IAL and gravel vac'd,also wiped around the glass.Shiloh keeps at a distance just watching,he is such a sweet boy. :mrgreen:

Also got a pellet out of Captain's place that was knocked to the ground (again lol),that little/big bum loves jumping up for his pellets and having a splash. :mrgreen:


----------



## totalnoob

Today I did a wc on my 38g community and added my mopani wood. 

Set up a 7.5g for my rose tail, Sashimi.  Did a water change for Sheila, my little dragonscale female I am trying to nurse back to health (she has SBD, among other things). 

Emptied my 2nd 20g tank and listed it on Craigslist, lol, along with another 20g and a couple Fluval Aquaclears.. XD Time to spring clean late!


----------



## Tree

water change on all of my 5 tanks! I see awesome plant growth that's spreading in one of my tanks! WOOP WOOP! so happy. I am never a green thumb but with aquarium plants, I guess I am.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for my cheeky boy Boss.Gave him a nice big new IAL,gravel vac'd his tank and wiped around the glass.Also vac'd up the biggest poop I've ever seen him do,it almost clogged up the vac,lol.

Boss chased my finger across the top of the water and chased the gravel vac too.Love him! :mrgreen:


----------



## totalnoob

Polkadot said:


> water change day for my cheeky boy Boss.Gave him a nice big new IAL,gravel vac'd his tank and wiped around the glass.Also vac'd up the biggest poop I've ever seen him do,it almost clogged up the vac,lol.
> 
> Boss chased my finger across the top of the water and chased the gravel vac too.Love him! :mrgreen:


Where do you get your IAL from?  We don't have any LFS here just chains and they don't have any. I have looked online but I'm not sure how to tell what is a good source.


----------



## Polkadot

totalnoob said:


> Where do you get your IAL from?  We don't have any LFS here just chains and they don't have any. I have looked online but I'm not sure how to tell what is a good source.


I get them from this store - 
http://www.thetechden.com.au/IAL_Indian_Almond_Leaves_s/1878.htm

They are located here in Australia,I'm not sure if they post overseas but you can ask them.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for my beautiful Captain.Gave his gravel a good vac and replaced his IAL with a lovely fresh one.Captain gave my finger a soft peck as I was replacing his leaf,and he had fun following the gravel vac around.He is so easy going and wonderful. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

Yesterday was water change day for both tanks. I found Mr. Fish's hidden poop area -- inside his hide.  His tank got messy as I tried to figure out a way to clean it out without taking it out and failed. Then, while I was taking it out, I spilled some of the nasty water in there into the main tank. I siphoned as much out as I could and replaced his IAL. It hadn't been in there long, but there was white stuff growing on the old one.

Today, I just fed everyone. Mr. Fish is getting quite stout, and I put him on a diet. I was feeding him extra to see if it helped with fin biting. It hasn't, so we're back to a more limited diet.


----------



## Polkadot

Nice and easy water change for little Tike today.Gravel vac'd and replaced his IAL with one that is sort of in a 'cupped' shape,he LOVES it and began his new bubblenest underneath it straight away.He is such a cutie! :mrgreen:


----------



## totalnoob

Polkadot said:


> I get them from this store -
> http://www.thetechden.com.au/IAL_Indian_Almond_Leaves_s/1878.htm
> 
> They are located here in Australia,I'm not sure if they post overseas but you can ask them.


Thank you!  I found a good seller on eBay last week, and I bought some, and then like ten minutes later I was refunded and they sent along a message that they didn't have any in stock (the don't list 903498503498540985 of them on eBay!!). *sigh*


----------



## FinnDublynn

I dosed Elysium with the Furan-2 to work hand in hand with the Kanaplex, as was suggested...

Then when I went to grab the Furan-2, I went oh!!! Look at this amazing boy!!!...

And brought hie #6. I don't have enough live plants to be able to move any into his tank right now, so he got the Silk plants I had originally bought for Finn but never used. they're big fluffy background plants, which makes them perfect to basically FILL his 5.5 gallon tank. He has lots of places to hide and swim around in and rest, so yay! He'll eventually be switched over to live plants, when I can afford it, but for now he's having a very fun time stretching out his poor fins!


----------



## totalnoob

FinnDublynn said:


> I dosed Elysium with the Furan-2 to work hand in hand with the Kanaplex, as was suggested...
> 
> Then when I went to grab the Furan-2, I went oh!!! Look at this amazing boy!!!...
> 
> And brought hie #6. I don't have enough live plants to be able to move any into his tank right now, so he got the Silk plants I had originally bought for Finn but never used. they're big fluffy background plants, which makes them perfect to basically FILL his 5.5 gallon tank. He has lots of places to hide and swim around in and rest, so yay! He'll eventually be switched over to live plants, when I can afford it, but for now he's having a very fun time stretching out his poor fins!


He's so pretty :3


----------



## FinnDublynn

Thank you!!! I couldn't resist him at ALL! :-D


----------



## totalnoob

FinnDublynn said:


> Thank you!!! I couldn't resist him at ALL! :-D


Hahahaha, I was at Petco yesterday getting some plants for my tanks and I saw so many bettas I wanted. I had one in my hand and then was like "You don't want your husband to murder you, do you?" to myself and put him back and promptly ran away =X I have a guy coming in from Thailand sometime next week and just can't fit anymore in my house (for now........<_<)!!

I know that feel, though. That's how I ended up with Nanashi and Sashimi. XD!!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

totalnoob said:


> Hahahaha, I was at Petco yesterday getting some plants for my tanks and I saw so many bettas I wanted. I had one in my hand and then was like "You don't want your husband to murder you, do you?" to myself and put him back and promptly ran away =X I have a guy coming in from Thailand sometime next week and just can't fit anymore in my house (for now........<_<)!!
> 
> I know that feel, though. That's how I ended up with Nanashi and Sashimi. XD!!!



.................I had to text my BF and "ask permission" to get him. And I'm not at ALL afraid to admit that I straight up begged him. LOL.

Not that my BF controls what I do or anything, but we ARE supposed to be saving for our trip and we're moving in with each other once we can get his mom in a safer living arrangement, so we need to start thinking less "mine and yours" and more "ours" and he had already expressed concern with me having 5 Bettas and wanting to spend $100+ getting one from Thailand... 

and since I didn't want him to be too terribly upset with me, I was asking for forgiveness about buying the fish, BEFORE I bought the fish... the only thing that stopped me from snatching him up instantly was, "no.. Will might be a little grumpy with you, and he has good reason to be cause I am supposed to be saving, plus I have a super sick fish right now too..." and then Kismet LOOKED at me... and stared. And just stared. And I was like GYYNNNNNNNNNNNlskfjaregjbiregj... "Baaaaaby.... he's only $11.99 not $100 and i don't even need to buy him anything cause I have an ENTIRE set up at home, can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I?????????????"

He said ok, but I'm not allowed to pester him about a fish until at least January


----------



## totalnoob

FinnDublynn said:


> .................I had to text my BF and "ask permission" to get him. And I'm not at ALL afraid to admit that I straight up begged him. LOL.
> 
> Not that my BF controls what I do or anything, but we ARE supposed to be saving for our trip and we're moving in with each other once we can get his mom in a safer living arrangement, so we need to start thinking less "mine and yours" and more "ours" and he had already expressed concern with me having 5 Bettas and wanting to spend $100+ getting one from Thailand...
> 
> and since I didn't want him to be too terribly upset with me, I was asking for forgiveness about buying the fish, BEFORE I bought the fish... the only thing that stopped me from snatching him up instantly was, "no.. Will might be a little grumpy with you, and he has good reason to be cause I am supposed to be saving, plus I have a super sick fish right now too..." and then Kismet LOOKED at me... and stared. And just stared. And I was like GYYNNNNNNNNNNNlskfjaregjbiregj... "Baaaaaby.... he's only $11.99 not $100 and i don't even need to buy him anything cause I have an ENTIRE set up at home, can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I can I?????????????"
> 
> He said ok, but I'm not allowed to pester him about a fish until at least January


Hahahaha, that's sweet!  I have empty tanks, buuuut they're supposed to be hospital tanks <_< And we just got permission to get a dog (I've been asking for a dog for 4 years, lol, we finally got a landlord who likes dogs). Soooooo...

That said, normally I just buy the fish and add the tanks and then at after an indeterminate amount of time has passed, my husband will finally notice (I swear I had Banner in our living room for like a week at least before he noticed there was a fish in the tank instead of snails). He just chuckles and is like "Got enough fish tanks??" But he just went with me on Sunday to buy decorations for the guy coming in from Thailand sooooooo...Hehhhhhhh. 

On the other side of the coin, it's my $$ (I give myself 'allowance' each week, I still save and pay my portion of bills), and it's my time/work as far as water changes, medicating, etc., is concerned, so. He can't gripe too much. Besides, most of my fish live in my office, and we don't go into each others' offices. <_< But he'd still be like ZOMG ANOTHER ONE!?!?!?!?!? hahahahahaha.


----------



## FinnDublynn

totalnoob said:


> Hahahaha, that's sweet!  I have empty tanks, buuuut they're supposed to be hospital tanks <_< And we just got permission to get a dog (I've been asking for a dog for 4 years, lol, we finally got a landlord who likes dogs). Soooooo...
> 
> That said, normally I just buy the fish and add the tanks and then at after an indeterminate amount of time has passed, my husband will finally notice (I swear I had Banner in our living room for like a week at least before he noticed there was a fish in the tank instead of snails). He just chuckles and is like "Got enough fish tanks??" But he just went with me on Sunday to buy decorations for the guy coming in from Thailand sooooooo...Hehhhhhhh.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, it's my $$ (I give myself 'allowance' each week, I still save and pay my portion of bills), and it's my time/work as far as water changes, medicating, etc., is concerned, so. He can't gripe too much. Besides, most of my fish live in my office, and we don't go into each others' offices. <_< But he'd still be like ZOMG ANOTHER ONE!?!?!?!?!? hahahahahaha.



LOL.. yeah. I was thinking to myself, "its my money and my tanks and MY freaking house, why am I asking permission!?" and then I'm like, "Oh yeah.. cause I love him and he wants whats best for us, and that might not be spending all my money on fish cause if I don't start saving we can't afford a security deposit to move in... dang it. ok. I love and respect him and what we are TOGETHER... So I'll ask and guilt trip him like a MO-FO until he says ok..."


----------



## Polkadot

totalnoob said:


> Thank you!  I found a good seller on eBay last week, and I bought some, and then like ten minutes later I was refunded and they sent along a message that they didn't have any in stock (the don't list 903498503498540985 of them on eBay!!). *sigh*


Ugh! how frustrating.

Ask The Tech Den anyway as they might post OS.The IALs they sell are 10/10!


----------



## totalnoob

Polkadot said:


> Ugh! how frustrating.
> 
> Ask The Tech Den anyway as they might post OS.The IALs they sell are 10/10!


I checked their FAQ section about international shipping and it said, "If you sign up for an account and your country is not on the drop down list, we do not ship to your country" and I got super excited. Started making my account and the only country on the drop down list was Australia.

Curses!! Lol.


----------



## Polkadot

totalnoob said:


> I checked their FAQ section about international shipping and it said, "If you sign up for an account and your country is not on the drop down list, we do not ship to your country" and I got super excited. Started making my account and the only country on the drop down list was Australia.
> 
> Curses!! Lol.


Oh that's a shame. :-?

I hope you find some soon.


----------



## totalnoob

Polkadot said:


> Oh that's a shame. :-?
> 
> I hope you find some soon.


Thank you!  I will keep looking for a good place to get them. I've been reading about them and some people think they're hoodoo hype and others think they really work. I have one boy that just has such delicate fins they tear from him simply existing. T____T So I want to get him some. And now I've got a guy who has decided he wants to be a CT, not a VT, and is chomping his fins...so I want some for him too! Grrr!!!


----------



## VivianKJean

I finally got the change to do a water change and good cleaning on all my tanks. I've been traveling and working like crazy and hadn't been home.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Yesterday I did a 50% for all the small tanks and added AQ salt for Chloe and her breathing, will keep that up for about a week. Dangerous gets his 100% tomorrow.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta

I fed him, I tested the water, took some pics of him, and did some tricks with him. He seems to have recovered from velvet! Yay! All I did to heal him was make the water warmer, and add aquarium salt. He seems really happy now which makes me glad.


----------



## Elleth

I rigged up three sponge filters to one air pump and I now have all my tanks filtered.  I also did four water changes. Took me about 2 hours to get everything done.


----------



## FinnDublynn

So far, I've fed all the boys garlic soaked pellets, Lazarus got his with kanaplex too.

New boy spit them out but was still interested in food. I think it just surprised him that was garlicky lol. He did eventually eat it all, tho.

Once I'm finished with dinner, here, I'll be moving on to water changes for 2 of the tanks and dosing Lazarus's tank with Kanaplex and Furan.. then it's totally bed time for me. lol


----------



## Polkadot

totalnoob said:


> Thank you!  I will keep looking for a good place to get them. I've been reading about them and some people think they're hoodoo hype and others think they really work. I have one boy that just has such delicate fins they tear from him simply existing. T____T So I want to get him some. And now I've got a guy who has decided he wants to be a CT, not a VT, and is chomping his fins...so I want some for him too! Grrr!!!


You're welcome!  Yes I think IALs are really good,it seems to be like catnip for Bettas.My boys especially love to lay on them and build bubblenests underneath.The tannins add a nice colour to the water too.Also,if you haven't already got some,I have always found API Stresscoat 10/10 for mending damaged fins.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for my sweetie boy Arrow.Gravel vac'd and replaced his IAL with a lovely fresh one.Also wiped a little bit of algae off the glass.Very nice and quick.Arrow is just a terrific little boy and his little face is sooo cute. :mrgreen:

Also got a sunken pellet (with the baster) out of Captain's place,that cheeky bum loves to jump up and splash at feeding time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pumpkin

Did a water change on my betta's 6 gal. And added a driftwood with a plant into my 35g (fishless and cycling atm).


----------



## Axeria

Big WC, scraping of algae and some decor changes  pics soon in my Journal


----------



## Tree

trying my hands on making an riparium! A small one but I don't need to go all out... right...right? LOL


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for my gentle giant Shiloh.I switched his tank around a little,moved the plants a bit and his rock cave.I think it looks much better & Shiloh seems to like it very much as he has been exploring it and zooming around since this afternoon,which is great! Also did a gravel vac & replaced his IAL with a nice new one.He is a lovely boy. :mrgreen:


----------



## FinnDublynn

Let's see. Went to the store, got Kismet a 10Gallon tank cause Mommy can't play favorites and only have him in a 5.5 gallon when the rest of my boys have 10 gallons. Got him all set up on the DVD bookcase in his new digs, the only tank of mine currently not naturally planted. THO!! I did just order new substrate so I can eventually plant it, but the fact that I will probably have to strip down Elysium due to whatever Lazarus has, coming first will be saving those plants I already HAVE, then switching Jannah over to Eco-Complete and eventually getting him some plants, too. But for right now, he's got a pretty bad-ass set up without the live plants. (And, I have some fake plants for the hospital tank if I ever have to use it again..) 

Anyways. Then switched out the two preset iffy heaters in Oberon's tank with a brand new adjustable 50W heater to keep him at a more stable temp. Then checked my tank Parameters with my New API Master Kit that I could finally afford AND it was in stock AT THE SAME TIME!!! YAY!! lol

Lazarus seems to have only gotten worse, tho he had the 25% water change last night so he had a little less medication in the tank, but I don't know if he injured his fin while stressing out or if his infection GOT worse, either way, he stopped using one of his pectoral fins and started getting super lethargic. Finally narrowed his Diagnosis to one of two things. Either he has a terrible infection which I'll be starting Meth Blue dips for here soon too once it comes in, OR.. it WAS natural Marbling and his fin "deterioration" is due to excessive flaring which could also cause his gill cover to stick out permanently. Going to keep treating for infection til I either see some improvement or he's too stressed or it becomes obvious that it's not an infection... there's still a few things that make me think it's an infection so I'm going to trust that instinct for awhile before I write it off as paranoia... So, his tank was treated again with the Furan2 and kanaplex, and Monday the tank will be cleaned out, my approach will change slightly, and he'll start getting dips. At that time, Pandora will be moved to a different tank for some QT since he's still not showing any signs and then he'll be observed until Lazarus is healed or it's officially not an infection. At which point, They'll both go back to Elysium together, with a torn down and completely redone tank. 

Then fed everyone and gave everyone an IAL!! Uhhhmmmmm... I think that's all I've done today. LOL


----------



## Elleth

I only needed to do a w/c on Vilya today, so that was nice! A day where I only do one water change is rare indeed. 

I also bleach dipped my new pennywort and added it to my 7 gallon that Vilya will be going into in about a month.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for my cheeky giant boy Boss.Gravel vac'd and replaced his IAL with a lovely big fresh one,wiped off a little algae with the magnet cleaner.Boss chased my finger across the water and followed the vac around.He is so good and funny.Love him! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

I found a tiny plant stuck to the filter intake. It looks like one of the water sprite bits that I planted over a month ago. It's floating now. If I can get it nursed to health, I may donate it to my daughter's school.


----------



## DrSteveBrule

*I cleaned my bowl.*

Today I cleaned my Betta Fish bowl, and took out my skull decoration for hiding and replaced it with a plant instead. Hopefully this change will make my Betta happier!


----------



## DrSteveBrule

gave my betta a plant for the first time


----------



## mystima

took advantage of the dollar per gallon sale and bought a second tank for the house. Mr. Betta Ray Bill has decided that shrimp are not his friends and decided to chase them around the tank. I did find one dead and took it out of the tank. 

With this new tank I decided that i would use black sand instead of gravel and add some new decor to the new tank. And I got him a packet of treats today. This is the first time I have used blood worms and it kinda shocked me when they fell apart in the tank....lol...will know better next time i feed them to him....lol...so now he is in a new tank with old filter and shrimp have a tank of their own with a really good hide for when they molt.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Oh, my. Let's see. First, I took the substrate out of Oberon's 10gallon, moved it over to the bedroom instead of the kitchen, and gave him a minimalist decoration until his new substrate comes in, hopefully about 10 days from now.

Then I took McKinley and Finn out of their tank, slowly uprooted all the plants, siphoned about 80% of the water out. Scrubbed the driftwood. I'm washing all the plants of all the melted plant material that has died that was too mixed in with the live plant material to do inside the tank. Really, Really happy with the SUPER healthy root growth that happened since I switched the tank over to the Florite/Eco Complete layered system. The plants have never looked so healthy! Especially with all the dead material rinsed off!! I'm replanting the tank now, then to add in water and replace the Fishie boys... THEN... tackling the disinfection of Pandora and Lazarus's tank. I will probably eat some dinner first cause that's going to take a LONG time and it's going to be VERY labor intensive...


----------



## smaugthefishy

I've been out of town, but I talked the boyfriend through a feeding and a water change! Lol! As far as I know all went well.


----------



## jacquelinedanielle

I did a water change, fed my fish, and used Leaf Zone and a CO2 booster to keep my plants green and happy.:-D


----------



## Sadist

Big water changes, wiped algae off as many plant leaves as I could, Finally rinsed the prefilter on Mr. Fish's tank, and it turned the water almost black! I hope it's from the overbrewed tea. It smelled earthy, like dirt, not sick. I'm glad I squeezed it in the bucket and not the tank, though. I fed everyone breakfast after the water change and played with them whenever I entered the room.


----------



## Tealight03

I bought an impulse betta then a 10 gallon. Set that up, moved Ruby, set up her old tank for the new guy, then did water changes on the other two.


----------



## Sleepykitty

I was planning on vacuuming my tank today but I ended up replanting my dwarf hairgrass instead which made it so vacuuming that section of the tank might be impossible until it roots itself. I also replanted a couple of Bacopa that were starting to pop up out of the sand.
Over the next week I'm going to hunt down some Brazilian Pennywort which I'll use as a floating plant since there isn't all that much shade down at the bottom. And also, hopefully, get 3 more panda cories to round out my number to 6 since one of the 4 I bought didn't make it.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I went to my favorite Aquatic store, bought a new air driven cage filter for the hospital tank, since my back-up/spare/hospital filters went into setting up Kismet's new tank... lol.

And after everything I did yesterday, nothing is needed today yet.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for my beautiful Captain.Replaced his IAL with a nice big new one and placed it a little lower over his leaf hammock so he could sit on top of his IAL too,which he was doing straight after his wc,lol.Gravel vac'd and while I was putting his new IAL in Captain swam over and was very gently pecking at my hand,he and Boss both love doing that now.Cheeky bums! 

Captain is so lovely and easy going and has gotten so much bigger,he is easily my biggest giant boy.I just love him,he is so beautiful. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

I added 4 otos to Mr. Fish's tank. I have no problem growing lots of algae for them, and Mr. Fish seems to be leaving them alone. I'm hoping there won't be any problems since they don't eat the same food that he does. He had problems with the ADF, wouldn't let it eat and bloated himself to high heaven. He flared super big at one, even let his beard out (which he almost never does) but seems okay with them now.


----------



## Sadist

The otos are still alive. I did see Mr. Fish flaring at one, which completely ignored him. He's building a nest under a floating sponge and hanging out there. So far, everyone seems uninjured. I cleaned out some oto poop yesterday and today, too. I didn't realize they're such poopers. Or Mr. Fish is pooping in different areas than normal because there are other animals in his space. I fed him an extra pellet today to keep him fat'n'happy, too. 

I played a bit with Mrs. Fish, too. She decided she had enough and flared at me. Don't I feel special.


----------



## Gariana

Hi, everyone! 

Did my weekly water change and maintenance for both tanks and pruned some plants - red sword in my large tank is going for world domination and keeps growing huge leaves at an alarming pace :lol: Smaller tank hasn't been set up for long but it's starting to come together. Not long before I can get my first betta!


----------



## bubblesaurus

Put two homemade silk plants into the tanks with the Neon Tetras and they are in love with them. The ghost shrimpie in there too keeps scaling up the leaves.


----------



## FinnDublynn

bubblesaurus said:


> Put two homemade silk plants into the tanks with the Neon Tetras and they are in love with them. The ghost shrimpie in there too keeps scaling up the leaves.



I would LOVE a picture of your homemade silk plant, if you could!!!


----------



## Tealight03

Yes, I would also love to see a picture! That sounds like a fun project.


----------



## FinnDublynn

100% water Change for Oberon, gave him the Eco-Complete Substrate and replanted his tank.. his plants will now GROW!! YAY!

100% water change for Pandora, added in the new substrate replacing the old stuff, redivided the tank.

Meth Blue dip for Lazarus, 80% WC in his hospital tank. Discontinuing the Kanaplex with his improvements, continuing Epsom Salts for the constipation, Hydrogen Peroxide and Stress Guard. Will continue his dips 1x a day for several more days until I'm 100% sure he's healed. His color came back in his body already, but not in the fins all the way. No new growth of his fins, yet, tho. But its still early.

Tested the water for Kismet, waiting for it to finish establishing a cycle. He'll probably get a 50% change tomorrow, he's almost cycled tho, so yay!

Then everyone got new IAL's, which was the last of mine, must order more.


----------



## Sadist

Fed and observed. Mr. Fish built a massive bubble nest against the floating sponge in the corner over night. He built a smaller one by the sponge that hangs out of the filter waterfall, and it looks like he's starting one under the floating IAL. He periodically swims over to otos on the glass and flares at them. They ignore him. They also seem to have eaten almost all of the algae in the tank. I'm going to leave my lights on 12 hours a day to keep the algae up for them. I think I'll get some rocks going in the window, too. I'll prepare some lettuce tonight and sink it at lights out, too. It's good to see the plant colors again, but I had no idea they ate so much!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Sadist said:


> Fed and observed. Mr. Fish built a massive bubble nest against the floating sponge in the corner over night. He built a smaller one by the sponge that hangs out of the filter waterfall, and it looks like he's starting one under the floating IAL. He periodically swims over to otos on the glass and flares at them. They ignore him. They also seem to have eaten almost all of the algae in the tank. I'm going to leave my lights on 12 hours a day to keep the algae up for them. I think I'll get some rocks going in the window, too. I'll prepare some lettuce tonight and sink it at lights out, too. It's good to see the plant colors again, but I had no idea they ate so much!


What size tank do you have, and how many otos and how many plants? Cause I want some to control my algae and I keep thinking, "6 won't be enough.. I need like 10...." but then I'm like... I have no idea how much these babies eat....


----------



## Sadist

I have 4 otos in a 10 gallon tank. I have 8-10 cryptocoryne, 5ish java fern cutlets, 2 amazon sword cutlets, 1 anubias, and some new cutlets (about 10, but they're only 1 inch tall or so) of a plant I can't remember the name of. The anubias was slightly covered with brown algae, and the cryptocorynes were completely overwhelmed by it. Those 4 otos completely cleaned out the tank in about 36-48 hours after being added. They ate must of the lettuce I prepared in the next 48 hours. I was planning on getting more this week; I didn't want to add 6 all at once and overwhelm everything. 

Today, I did water changes for both tanks. I fished out the remaining lettuce, fed the bettas breakfast. I added some more fertilizer to Mr. Fish's tank and some stress coat since he's a fin biter. Mrs. Fish only has one live plant, so I'm just dosing her tank once a week. Her tank looks like it's starting to grow algae, so I need to adjust the light for it. She lives in a tiny 2.5 gallon tank; there's no room for anything that eats algae to share with her.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Sadist said:


> I have 4 otos in a 10 gallon tank. I have 8-10 cryptocoryne, 5ish java fern cutlets, 2 amazon sword cutlets, 1 anubias, and some new cutlets (about 10, but they're only 1 inch tall or so) of a plant I can't remember the name of. The anubias was slightly covered with brown algae, and the cryptocorynes were completely overwhelmed by it. Those 4 otos completely cleaned out the tank in about 36-48 hours after being added. They ate must of the lettuce I prepared in the next 48 hours. I was planning on getting more this week; I didn't want to add 6 all at once and overwhelm everything.
> 
> Today, I did water changes for both tanks. I fished out the remaining lettuce, fed the bettas breakfast. I added some more fertilizer to Mr. Fish's tank and some stress coat since he's a fin biter. Mrs. Fish only has one live plant, so I'm just dosing her tank once a week. Her tank looks like it's starting to grow algae, so I need to adjust the light for it. She lives in a tiny 2.5 gallon tank; there's no room for anything that eats algae to share with her.


Glad I didn't decide to start with the 10, then lol. I lost quite a few of y plants, just having the wrong substrate and soft water, killed off a lot of my sword plants. I just upgraded all the planted tanks to the Eco-Complete, and some are SERIOUSLY springing back to life, the tank that's had the upgrade the longest has a lot of algae, even tho I control the time the lights are on and whathaveyou, but it just grows and grows and I really need some otos in there... guess I'll be picking up 8 otos, 4 for each side. I have SOOOO many veggies for them to eat that I can prepare all the time when the algae is gone.

Can't you have a snail in the 2.5? I know they have a large bioload, but I thought at 2.5 you could have one snail to eat up some algae.


----------



## dannifluff

Arthur's tank: Added liquid CO2 and ferts for the plants and rinsed one of the sponge filters in two cups of tank water. I also added 15 drops of Prime. I'm having very 'trace' levels of ammonia, like 0.05-0.1 (the tank is very recently cycled with Tetra Safestart) so I'm just treating the water to be on the safe side. I'm also waiting for the two sponge filters to settle in before I swap one out with a corner filter designed for shrimp/fry tanks which I believe/hope will remove the ammonia quicker by increasing the gallons per hour filtered. I will squish the old sponge media in there to seed it. I've already been through the nitrites/nitrates bit and the plants are snaffling up the nitrate so I'm not overly-concerned... only added the Safestart a week and a half ago... I think I just need to be patient. I did a small 10% water change so as not to over-disturb the filter bacteria.

Tank #2 (empty and awaiting recent Aquabid purchase): Added liquid CO2 and ferts and 0.5ml of pure ammonia. Currently cycling with a second shrimp/fry corner filter in; I started adding ammonia 4 days ago and I kid you not, on the second day I had nitrites and on the third day I had nitrates showing, which by this afternoon were at 0.5. It's taking about two days at the moment to reduce the ammonia from 2ppm-0.25ppm at which point I'm bringing it back up again, as I want it to be able to process at least 2ppm once cycled (just the one Betta going in there). I'm not quite sure what I've done 'right' here, because I haven't seeded the tank in any way. The only thing it could possibly be is the cuttings of elodea from the other tank or a recent order of java moss, which I have planted it with. However, both of those were salt dipped and washed really well prior to planting. But hey ho, I'm not going to complain! As long as the cycle keeps going well and holds steady, I won't bother seeding the tank with Safestart. I was going to try this however I was waiting 48hrs because I use Prime, but within 48hrs I was showing trace nitrates. My tap water doesn't have any so... hang on in there, nitrobacter! I've heard that a higher natural pH in your tap water can help speed up the cycling process (mine comes out at 8.0, 8.2 after 24hrs). Not sure if this is one of those fish-keeping urban legends or actual science though.


----------



## Sadist

FinnDublynn said:


> Glad I didn't decide to start with the 10, then lol. I lost quite a few of y plants, just having the wrong substrate and soft water, killed off a lot of my sword plants. I just upgraded all the planted tanks to the Eco-Complete, and some are SERIOUSLY springing back to life, the tank that's had the upgrade the longest has a lot of algae, even tho I control the time the lights are on and whathaveyou, but it just grows and grows and I really need some otos in there... guess I'll be picking up 8 otos, 4 for each side. I have SOOOO many veggies for them to eat that I can prepare all the time when the algae is gone.
> 
> Can't you have a snail in the 2.5? I know they have a large bioload, but I thought at 2.5 you could have one snail to eat up some algae.


Mrs. Fish is very aggressive with tank mates. I tried putting two shrimp in there, and she killed them after release while I had a blanket over the tank and lights off. I haven't tried a snail, thinking she might eat its feeler things off.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Sadist said:


> Mrs. Fish is very aggressive with tank mates. I tried putting two shrimp in there, and she killed them after release while I had a blanket over the tank and lights off. I haven't tried a snail, thinking she might eat its feeler things off.


Ick.. yeah. Probably better she stays alone lol. I have 4 other options for the otos if one of the boys gets too aggressive with them, so at least I have that. But if Mrs. Fish is that aggressive... a little algae is probably the best tank mate. lol


----------



## Sadist

Fed everyone. It looks like the otos found the new lettuce or the current made some get caught under a java fern. They aren't eating it right now, so maybe it was just the filter. Mr. Fish seems to have stopped his aggressive, territorial displays towards them.

One of my new plantlets is losing a lot of leaves. I'm going to move it to an area with more light. The rest of them don't seem to be doing it, so I'm guessing it's the lighting situation.

I agree that Mrs. Fish will just have to live with her algae. There are just a few spots on some of the silk plants so far. That's how Mr. Fish's started, though. I'm going to cut a couple hours off of her light to see how it helps. The worst parts are ones facing the window, which lets indirect sunlight to her tank. I put some paper in front of the spotted leaf to see if that blocks enough light to it. I might get her a moss ball; I'm just afraid the light in there is too dim for one.


----------



## FinnDublynn

From what I've heard... the moss balls need, like, nearly no light at all... That might have been because the person had fake ones lol. but That's what I've heard.


----------



## FinleaPea

Divided it in half in preparation to add Blue Eye's new brother in with her tomorrow (if he does well overnight). Then added AQ salt after I did a water change to reduce stress.


----------



## MikeG14

I did nothing! It's a rare day off from water changes


----------



## Sadist

I fed and observed. Mr. Fish has redone his floating sponge bubble nest, though it's smaller today. He seems to mostly ignore the otos, now. 

With the lights on 12 hours a day, there's no visible algae, but the otos are also not as interested in the lettuce as the first time I put it in there. I'll get a new kind of lettuce next week and some cucumber. Maybe they're filling up on algae as it grows.

Mr. Fish just chased an oto across the tank. I thought he was going to attack it, but he left it alone as soon as it settled on the glass. I thought he was done bothering them.

I also added some liquid fertilizer to Mr. Fish's tank. Some of the java ferns look unhappy, thought everything else looks awesome.


----------



## Everglades

fed my fish three pellets took a picture of him swimming in his growing plants and let him play with his mirror for about two minuets


----------



## Polkadot

Busy day with my little Betta boys.

water change day for my beautiful big baby Captain,gravel vac'd (which Captain chased),replaced his IAL with a nice big new one (Captain pecked at my hand while I replaced it),wiped around the glass.He is such a great boy & seems to like wc day very much.Cutie! :mrgreen:

Also used the baster to get a big poop out of Boss' place,a pellet out of Arrow's that he missed at breakfast & did a mini clean on Shiloh's place. 

Tike was the only one with no tank maintenance today,but he has his wc tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sadist

Did water changes on both tanks and added more plant fertilizer. I took the moss ball pieces out and put them in a window. I replaced one of Mr. Fish's IAL. The tiny plantlet I was floating bit the big one, so I took it out.


----------



## countyrd419

cleaned some algae film from Patriot's tank. He likes to rest by his filter, I don't why
can anyone explain this to me and everyone else who may have this question too?
Thank you.


----------



## Sadist

countyrd419 said:


> cleaned some algae film from Patriot's tank. He likes to rest by his filter, I don't why
> can anyone explain this to me and everyone else who may have this question too?
> Thank you.


He may be resting behind where the water flow is.

Today, I fed everyone including some lettuce for the otos. I found a clip made out of plastic and rubber bands to hold it down where they'll find it more easily. I did the mid-week mini water change on Mrs. Fish's tank and gave a dose of plant fertilizers to both tanks.


----------



## dannifluff

Sadist said:


> He may be resting behind where the water flow is.


Mine actually likes to rest against the intake... it looks like he's stuck flat to it but it's a dennerle nano filter with adjustable flow AND a baby shrimp/fry spongy intake cover, and he swims away perfectly happily when he's done. I think he just kind of likes the feeling of a little water flowing over his body, because he'll have a little wriggle beneath the spray bar occasionally too. Sure does look funny though 

Me: Arthur? You stuck, buddy?
Arthur: Oh, don't mind me Mum. Just chillaxing on the intake. Got a blood worm for me?
Me: Sorry, nope, you ate like five minutes ago.
Arthur: Okay then, I'll get back to it *returns to intake*


----------



## LyraDove

*Ta-Da!*

I played music for my Mr. Pink by putting my earphones against his tank. Tune selected was the album Olias Of Sunhillow by Jon Anderson (of Yes). Mr. Pink dances to the music and sticks his lil nose up against the earphone speaker -- so cute!


----------



## bubblesaurus

I put the blasting sand into the 15 gallon! Next step, plants + decor locations, and then the fish get to enjoy their new bigger home.


----------



## SondersVeil

I fed the fish and scooped out a half-eaten shrimp and the leftovers of a tetra, courtesy of my slimy little froggy friend. Gave Cinder some tubifex worms and helped him unblock his little hiding place under the biggest silk leaf in the tank. c:


----------



## FinnDublynn

I drained and planted the 20 Gallon that used to hold Pandora and Lazarus. It looks amazing. 

Then cleaned the tank that held Finn and McKinley. Cleaned Finn's hospital tank, and gave him another Meth Blue bath, his last one as I'm now certain he's in the clear! Yay! He'll go back to his "home" in a few more days when I'm CERTAIN that nothing has survived in there... 

I planted the other tanks the last few days, and I've done lots of cleanings after losing my 3 boys, and keeping my 3 left close to me and my heart and praying that they'll stay safe. 

Its been one heck of a week, but a few of us have survived.


----------



## dannifluff

Do you have pictures of the tank FinnDublynn? I'm sorry you lost your three boys, and I'll cross my fingers that your other three continue to be healthy and well.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for my cutie boy Captain.New IAL,gravel vac and wiped a little algae from a couple of leaves.Captain had a great time following the vac,then nipping my finger gently.He is such a lovely,easy going big boy.Love him! :mrgreen:

Also adjusted sweet little Arrow's filter & noticed that he has starting building his first ever bubblenest.YAY! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gariana

Added another plant - the more, the better :-D


----------



## Guppie luver

Fed my 20 flakes, and separated my male betta so I could get a better look at his fins. Fed each of my new girls one flake and one blood worm, I fed my big girls one worm each. I also fed my other boy.


----------



## FinnDublynn

dannifluff said:


> Do you have pictures of the tank FinnDublynn? I'm sorry you lost your three boys, and I'll cross my fingers that your other three continue to be healthy and well.



I DO!!

Here is Kismet's (previously silk planted) Tank









Here is Oberon's Tank (Previously planted, but, he didn't have much going on...)











Left side of the (now, sadly, empty) 20G waiting on me to be ready for a new boy










Right side of that tank:











Finn's tank is still planted as it was, which is a little low and not a lot of high plants, same as the other side of his 20 gallon that's now empty too, but I will DEF be ordering more plants for that tank, and probably pick up a few what I can at PetCo...


----------



## Gariana

Grrr! Had to fix the light :evil:

The clip on LED light has a plastic foot that you tighten on the glass with two plastic screws. And of course the foot broke... So I decided to modify it by making a long aluminum "neck/stand" for the light that attaches to the desk with real screws.

No more weak plastic and no more pressure on the glass when bending the light.


----------



## MissLibby

I did a 100% water change on my hospital tank, where my new rescue betta, Buddy is in. I also fed him. The temperature got all messed up so I spent the whole morning playing with the adjustable heater. It was worth it, though. :-D


----------



## FinnDublynn

Last night, technically, I did water changed for Oberon and Kismet, and sent Finn home!! YAY NO MORE QT!


----------



## Cinderwolf

Finndublyn! I also have a fish named Oberon 

Tank wise, I did my daily water testing ( im cycling) , didnt have to do a water change o I dosed with prime. Oberon will get his food tonight.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I think you've mentioned that to me before! Or, someone else also has a fishie named Oberon. lol.

He's my "BF's Fish"... He named him after a character in the book he reads, an Irish Wolfhound named Oberon after Shakespeare.


----------



## BamNeko

All tanks in the house(except my brothers) got a 100% water change, mainly because new fish were going into the tanks!


----------



## AngesRadieux

I put a pair of kribensis in my 29 gallon. Currently, they have the whole thing to themselves. The male's kind of lukewarm and skittish. The females a bit nervous, but seems to be enjoying the space--she hides from me if she catches me looking at her, but her color's starting to come back after the stress of the trip home and I see a bit of red in her belly.

I did a 20-25% water change in my filtered 5.5 gallon. It was Roi's first water change, and as much as he's hated me since I brought him home, I think he hates me even more now. Definitely not a happy fishy. But I kept it as stress-free as possible for him. Since it was just a partial change, I left him in the tank rather than cupping him.

And I fed my as of yet unnamed baby betta in the 2.5. I'm leaning towards Squirt, which may morph into Squirttle. But it's been just over 24 hours, so I figure I won't name him just yet because I don't want to get too attached. I know the Petco babies can be difficult to keep alive. But he's doing well for now, and he's due for his first water change tomorrow.


----------



## simonthai

Removed my "ZooMed floating Betta log"-it had been in the tank for two weeks-noticed the paint/coating peeling and chipping!!!!---it's going back to Petsmart tomorrow...That can't be good for betta's!!!


----------



## AngesRadieux

Thanks for posting that picture of your floating Betta log! I'll have to keep an eye on the one I have for Roi.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for cutie boy Boss.Gravel vac'd,cleaned off a little bit of algae with the magnet cleaner & gave the filter sponge a swoosh in the bucket,also replaced the IAL with a nice new one.Boss was great as always and zoomed around happily. :mrgreen:

Also got 2 pellets out of Captain's tank that sank to the bottom,he (like Boss) almost always jumps up for his pellets (frisky Giant boys) and (unlike Boss) he never goes looking for them afterwards,so out comes the baster. :thumbsup:

Fed all 5 boys and checked their tank temps,all are now tucked in for the night.


----------



## Sadist

Today is water change day! I didn't have time this morning, so I added a few drops of prime. It was the last bit of it, so I need to do some shopping tomorrow. 

I ended up finding time in the evening after dinner, so I went ahead and changed the water. I used stress coat since I have plenty of that (instead of prime). I dosed both tanks with plant ferts, and I gave everyone 1 bloodworm in the middle of the tank cleaning. I also added a spinach leaf for the otos.


----------



## Cinderwolf

FinnDublynn said:


> I think you've mentioned that to me before! Or, someone else also has a fishie named Oberon. lol.
> 
> He's my "BF's Fish"... He named him after a character in the book he reads, an Irish Wolfhound named Oberon after Shakespeare.


 Oh neat! Yea I named him after the Shakespeare character cause i like fancy Shakespeare names for bettas haha


----------



## DangerousAngel

Gave Kip a 100% because his tank was cloudy. I could hardly see him! Then I scooped some poo. Tomorrow I set up Onyx's tank!!!


----------



## Gariana

Went to buy some floating plants. Saw hornwort, asked for a bit for my betta tank. She gave me nearly a pound of it! :shock:

So now I have hornwort in all three tanks :lol:


----------



## Sadist

I added 3 more otos with a splash of prime and quick start. Everyone's fat and happy. Mr. Fish got some extra food when I added his new mates. Now there's 7 otos, so they should be super relaxed.


----------



## Sleepykitty

Today I gave both tanks a 2 gallon water change (My water holding container can only hold 4 gallons, someday I'm going to get one of those giant trash tubs to hold water so I won't need to refill it every time I do a water change.) Yesterday I noticed Ra had the beginnings of fin rot (a thin oval in his fin). I would have done a water change when I noticed but his light went out (on a timer) and I really didn't want to mess with it because I always forgot to fix the time. Today the hole broke through to the end of his fin.
Ra's current tank is obnoxious to clean, it's on the floor since I don't have any other elevated surface to put it on meaning that I can't use the gravel siphon because that isn't how physics work. I slurped up what I could with a turkey baster and stirred everything else and scooped out cups of water.

The two remaining panda cories are in the heavily planted tank. The water changes seem to be helping the one that turned brown and was starting to float so I'm guessing I let the nitrates get too high. PetSmart had some very healthy looking and acting panda cories a few days ago, I'm leaving for collage in about a week so I'm going to see if they still have them and if everything still looks healthy. I'd like to get 4 more pandas to round out the group so there is less stress on them and if I don't get them before going to college I'll have to wait until Christmas because there are absolutely no fish stores up there.

I'm going to keep up the 2 gallon water changes in both tanks every day for at least the next week and see how everyone's looking.


----------



## Gariana

Well, this wasn't exactly _with_ the tank but _for_ the tank (all three of them).

Bought a cheap air pump and two air stones. Why? My tap water has a lot of CO2 in it and since I don't usually age the water it was making the CO2 levels in the tank fluctuate a lot - and that has led to an algae (BBA) bloom.

So from now on I'm going to age the water in buckets and use the air stones to make the process quicker. Hopefully this will help to kill the algae...


----------



## KellyC

Beautifulbetta123....I feel for you! I'm in bed sick too but no V so thankful. Feels like my lungs are ripping out every times cough so that sucks. Sorry guys if that's TMI!! LOL 

Need to do a water change after testing first. Also waiting to hear back from local guy selling plants to get a bunch and change tank to planted. Then I can get some tank mates for George. Want to change the tank, add new fish, then put a George back in. 

Getting sick kind of derailed my plans for today. Oh well....cest la vie!! 😜😩


----------



## Darius359au

Added a new plant to Bernard's tank ,a nice little crypt in a pot -placed it mid tank in a big empty spot and hopefully it'll fill it nicely!


----------



## Sadist

Gorgeous! I love my crypts. It took a few weeks for them to settle in, but now they're all bushy and tall!

I just fed and observed today. I also moved the marimo pieces to Mrs. Fish's tank.

Do fish get jealous? Mr. Fish is hanging out at the vegetables a lot. I don't know if he's just curious about them or wants the otos to not eat them.

The otos are more active now that there's 7 of them instead of 4. I did notice that the smallest of the original 4 looks a bit on the skinny side. Maybe he doesn't like spinach. I put some carrot in there, and I've seen him on it. The rest of the original ones are bigger and fatter than they used to be. The new ones are a different type and are even fatter. I hope they stay that way.

Three of my java ferns are settled in and are getting super tall with new, broader leaves at the top, including one I moved that had holes in the leaves. The rest still look the same but with holes in the leaves. I think that side of the tank may be a bit too dark for plants. I have space for another plug, so I'll keep my eyes open for a nice clamping lamp to put over there. Currently, I have a standing lamp with daylight cfl's over the more well-lit side of the tank, and the plants are doing great over there. They're actually looking a bit crowded, and I'm thinking of moving one or two to Mrs. Fish's tank and replacing a silk plant with them.

I went ahead and moved some plants and put in more root tabs. While I was doing root tabs, I got a closer look at the java ferns. All but one had new leaves at the top. It was one of the tallest, but it was in a dark corner. I moved it and one sword over to Mrs. Fish's tank and did root tabs for both tanks. I also replanted some floating plants in Mr. Fish's tank. Some of the planted ones are shedding leaves and some are growing. Once I get enough crypts moved to Mrs. Fish's tanks, these other ones will grow better I think. I had to take out one of Mrs. Fish's silk plants to fit the sword in, so I hope it grows quickly. The silk one is a sword-shaped plant, but it went all the way to the top of the water and made shade for her. Now, it's a bit bare until the sword gets bigger.


----------



## SplashyBetta

- Trimmed the najas and ludwigia in Banana Stand's tank
- Water change for Java
- Propagated tons of water hyacinth in the ponds

Still needs to be done:
- Water change for Pale Pal
- Water change for Baby Betta
- Take apart Poseidon's tank... He passed yesterday, SIP my boy <3


----------



## dannifluff

Today...

Water change and elodea trim for Arthur. Weighted and added water wisteria, remaining hornwort after the QT melt, and some duckweed that came in with the hornwort. I figured I'd end up with duckweed eventually!

Water change and rotala trim in new tank, also added water wisteria and duckweed. Got lots of it stuck to me, but I don't mind the work involved.

Water change on snail tank. Gave them a good pinch of algae flakes and a boiled lettuce leaf.

Wiped down lights with distilled vinegar to remove timescale. Removed red cabomba from new tank as I decided I didn't like it!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I'm happy to say that aside from feeding fish and dosing ferts I've been very lazy about my planted tanks lately, they're grown in enough that I don't have to do weekly water changes ^^


----------



## Mousie

I added a thin layer of light colored pea gravel over the top of the plant substrate. Much easier to lightly siphon the top of the rocks than trying to not suck up plant dirt. This brightened up the tank tremendously... and Captain Mal made his first bubble nest. He seems to like the bright colored substrate.

I ordered some root tabs and IAL from Amazon, so those should be here by Monday or Tuesday. I'll be posting to ask about how to use those lol.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I haven't done it all YET, BUT, I've got to get the tanks ready for my New Boys!! They'll be in next week. SO! Finn's tank is great right now. Checked parameters last night, his conditions are still pristine. Woohoo! He'll get dosed with liquid ferts, and be done.

Then I think I'm going to move Kismet to the other side of Finn's 20gallon (Keep my 2 "favorites" together lol)

Then a water change on the other 20gallon (It's finishing up a fishless cycle, and the plants need to be moved around a bit now that they've grown out some) Then Oberon will be moved to one side of this tank, the other half will stay "empty" for now, until the BF picks out a boy to be named Atticus to pair with his Oberon.

Then change the water in the (2) 10gallon tanks, and get them extra ready for my new boys. I think Abraxas, the Giant, will get the tank in the bedroom, and then Henley will get the one in the living room... But I haven't decided that for sure yet lol


OK!! Home from work, relaxed a bit... It's GO TIME!


----------



## Sleepykitty

Well.... Today I ran back to Petco and grabbed Mutie because I needed him and the roommate agreed to claim ownership if anyone questioned me having two tanks in the dorm (higly doubtful). I also grabbed a Aqueon quiet flow filter to replace the original not good filter the tank had. Petco didn't have any low power adjustable heaters so I'll have to check PetSmart/order one online.
Once I got home I had to completely clean up the old 2.5 gallon which had been sitting in a corner of my room since I brought it home from college the end of last semester. Scrubbed it out with hot water and rinsed all the blue/teal gravel in a sieve. I had some aged water ready to go so once it was clean plopped the tank on a towel in the middle of my desk (the only place left in my room for a tank) and filled it up.
It currently just has an old, neon, very faded cave as decoration. I moved over the betta hammock (finally removed the wire had been meaning to for a while), and a thoroughly rinsed Marimo ball from the main tank. It doesn't really have a light since the kit's light got busted from corrosion due to condensation in the lid. I think Anubias can live on very minimal light? If so I can make it work with the desk lamp I have at college. I don't want to buy a nice light for the 2.5 since I probably won't be using it after this semester. (Mutie will be moving permanently into the current vacation tank once I graduate.)


----------



## Sadist

My Anubias flourished in the shadowy area of a low-light tank. It took about a month to settle in, then it started growing new leaves like crazy!

Today was water change day. I messed up the fertilizer and turned the water green! I also changed the baffle on Mr. Fish's tank to give the otos more water flow. They've been going to other areas of the tank more often, now. In a few minutes, I'm off to look for 100% veggie wafers since the otos seem to be ignoring the spinach now. I guess it's possible that the tank has enough algae that I can't see, but I don't want them to starve!


----------



## Sadist

Too late to edit, but I found some of the dried seaweed that someone recommended last week. I dropped a sheet in, and already one of the otos is chomping away!


----------



## countyrd419

I re-positioned some of Patriot's floating frogbit plants.


----------



## Sadist

I was warned that the seaweed is messy, but I didn't realize what that meant 'til I saw it! The otos are looking fatter and have at least 3 working on the pile at all times. One was lost under it for a bit, but I gently dug him out. Mr. Fish looms over the seaweed quite a bit, but the otos mostly ignore him.

I fed the bettas and played with them a bit. Mrs. Fish seems to like her java fern -- even though it's not making as much shade as the silk one, she's resting on it more than everything else.


----------



## Polkadot

Did a wc for my sweetie boy Arrow.Gravel vac'd,replaced his IAL with a great shaped new one that has curled over a little in the water like an umbrella for him.He is such an easy going great little boy. :mrgreen:

Also got a pellet out of Captain's tank which sank to the bottom during a feed time splash.He is such a gorgeous big boy,so I always forgive him. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

I siphoned out some seaweed, fed the bettas, played with them. The otos are still working on the seaweed, but over half of the gravel is covered with seaweed mush (looks like waterlogged flakes). I'll have to cut the sheets into smaller pieces before I put them in. The newest plants (some sort of cardinalis but not the kind that comes up on a search) is finally settling in. The tiny pieces of it are still floating since they're too small to plant. They haven't changed at all, so I may have to figure out how to keep them planted. The planted ones are starting to get taller. They'll eventually get big enough to shade the low-light plants, and I can clip a new light on. Mr. Fish is creeping through his jungle of crypts. Mrs. Fish has gotten more friendly with me. She is my favorite shade of blue.


----------



## SplashyBetta

- Harvested mosquito larvae from the guppy/platy pond
- Everybody got frozen bloodworms and live mosquito larvae
- 100% water change and dose of meds for Pearl's dropsy (in qt)


----------



## Nova betta

-thawed frozen bloodworms for my boys.
-did a 50% water change on the baby's tank
-fed them!
-did a 50% water change on my friends fish
-did a 25% water change on clover's tank (my giant black moor goldfish)


----------



## mystima

I finally was able to get a gravel vac yesterday. Been doing water changes the old way(water from large container into a bucket)...my goodness I never knew how dirty my shrimp tank was till I vacuumed that tank....I did 100% water changes on both tanks. now just have to find something so that Mr. Betta Ray Bill will stop fin biting.


----------



## SplashyBetta

I went through my ridiculously huge collection of fish food and threw out all the old stuff. Pea day for the 75 gallon (no bettas in there) and fasting for everyone else. Later Pearl gets a water change and meds.


----------



## AngesRadieux

Medicated my 29 gallon for Ich. Unfortunately, not in time to save the Tetras
Did about a 30% water change on my 10 gallon
Fed everyone


----------



## Sadist

Removed a clog in my filter so the water would flow better. Poor otos. I dosed with prime in case the cycle was messed up. As soon as the water started flowing well, there was seaweed everywhere. At least, now the otos are also everywhere eating it.


----------



## Sadist

Today was major cleaning day for both tanks. I also cleaned out the prefilters on both of them and switched out the IAL. They were starting to decay and leave debris everywhere, yuck! I need to pay more attention to when it's time to change them.


----------



## KellyC

I bought 3 cherry shrimp...the first tankmates for George! Yay! Watched them for a couple of hours and just checked on them again and I still have 3 shrimp! So far so good. Hoping George doesn't eat them cause they're really cute. &#55357;&#56833;

I completely changed my tank before adding them. Now it's a planted tank with rotala, water sprite, moneywort and Anubias. Kept a couple of the silk plants until the real ones fill out more. I also set up my 2.5g using water, rocks and plants etc. from the 10g. Letting it cycle as a back up while I introduce tank mates for George then if all goes well, I'll get a new betta.


----------



## Sadist

Awesome!

Today's just a feeding day. The bettas got pellets, and the otos got half of a strip of seaweed.

I forgot to mention I also fertilized the plants yesterday after I cleaned the tanks. They're looking much better today with most of the leaf debris now on the prefilters.

I ordered two internal filters that someone recommended. I just don't like the hob one built into Mrs. Fish's tank. It's more of a hang over the top and get covered by the lid, so half the tank has the light blocked. I also need a second filter to help out with the otos' messy food in the 10 gallon. I also ordered a pump-activated vacuum for Mrs. Fish's tank. It's a little 2.5 gallon, and the manual pump is super hard to activate in that tiny space. Plus, they've been sharing pumps which is bad hygiene. 

Mr. Fish is acting a little more aggressive than normal, and I'm having problems finding all the otos. I hope the two aren't related, and I hope I didn't trap one when I moved the cave around vacuuming yesterday. They're hard to see with their coloring, so I'm hoping it's just deep in the plants or behind a heater or something.

Edit: Found him! They're all out on the glass, now. That's a huge relief!


----------



## ShadowRaven

Sadly I had to remove a dead fish today (SIP Red Fish) and clean out the tank. That's about all I did other than feeding Spartan and Fish.


----------



## Sadist




----------



## dannifluff

Um... I feel bad but I didn't do what I *should* do today. It's water change day but I'm recovering from a family wedding at the weekend and feel sick as a dog so I've added Prime to Arthur's tank and will do it tomorrow morning... just can't face it today. He had a 25% water change last Friday and his tank is well planted so nitrates stay under 10ppm between water changes. Hopefully he'll forgive me 

He sure is staring at me though, doing his best to make me feel guilty.


----------



## dannifluff

So I actually *did* do my water changes today. 2 gallons for Arthur and a whopping 5 gallons for the new tank, since my new fish arrives in two weeks and it's time to start getting those nitrates down after the fishless cycle.

I added half a new IAL for Arthur, which he's building a bubble nest beneath as I type, and added my regular dose of ferts to both tanks, plus ammonia and stability for the new tank.

I am going to have to trim the plants in the new tank again soon. Since adding CO2, they've gone MAD!


----------



## Sadist

Fed the fish and fertilized the plants. My new filters come in today, and I can't wait to set them up! It'll probably be tomorrow when I have time to, depends on when they come in. Evenings are family time, and that's often when packages arrive. The new gravel vacuum for Mrs. Fish comes in Friday, and I can't wait to clean her tank with it!


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Shiloh aka my gentle giant.Very easy and quick,replaced his IAL with a nice new one and gravel vac'd.He seems to like wc day very much and swims in the bubbles of the new water going in.Cutie! :mrgreen:

Also got a sunken pellet out of Captain's place with the baster.That bum won't chase them if they start to sink,he's like 'Nah,give me a new one'. :mrgreen:

Fed all the boys who are now all 'tucked in' for the night.


----------



## Sadist

I got the new filters set up and installed last night to give the fish some dark time to get used to them. They seem rather noisy to me, now. 

The fish seem mostly okay with the change, though I did put one in the area the otos rest in a lot. They seem rather energetic today; maybe the increased water flow is helping them out. I angled it towards the surface to keep it from shoving Mr. Fish and his new bubble nest around too much. His nest is so thick that it's pushing the IAL out of the water.

I'm happy that Mrs. Fish isn't stressed out with her new filter. I recall the original one stressing her before I put extra sponge over the outflow. Right now, I'm letting her new filter get all the bacteria in it, then I'm going to take out the old one (in a month or so). It'll give her more room to swim, and it'll make replacing the silk plants with live ones easier.


----------



## Elleth

Six water changes today. X.x


----------



## Polkadot

Argh! Still pondering today about what happened yesterday.The light in Boss' tank stopped working,I have never had to change the bulb on his tank before so it lasted a really long time.Anyway,I undid everything to replace the light and it still didn't work,tried 2 different replacement bulbs but it looks like the whole light compartment is blown.They also don't make this particular tank anymore so there is no way to get replacement parts.Crud.

Boss doesn't seem to mind at all though and is swimming around happily as natural light comes into the room and it still gets nice light there for him.I really love this tank and don't want to replace the lid or anything,so will be buying a tall floor lamp tomorrow to just put light over the tank for him. 

Bit of a bummer though.


----------



## Gariana

Water change today - had a hard time trying to keep a very curious betta from swimming up the siphon tube :lol:

And he is still moping, since I accidentally destroyed his bubble nest...


----------



## stellenternet

Gariana said:


> Water change today - had a hard time trying to keep a very curious betta from swimming up the siphon tube :lol:
> 
> And he is still moping, since I accidentally destroyed his bubble nest...


Hee hee so cute!


----------



## stellenternet

Water change for Rosie and the baby platys today. Nothing special.


----------



## Sadist

Was too sick to do water change yesterday on schedule, but I got it done today. I added some seaweed for the otos, and I'm going to try to find the injured one again and get him into quarantine. He might already be healed, though. The wounded area already looked better 8 hours after I first saw it. I also fertilized the plants.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Captain,I love that big cutie,he is always so good.Changed his IAL for a fresh one and gravel vac'd.Also added some stress coat for Boss who has scraped one of his scales a little (I think) on his rock cave.Plus did a mini clean for Shiloh with the baster.So it was tank day for my Giant boys today.Little boys tomorrow.Sweeties! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

Water change for everyone day. Fertilized the plants. I never found the hurt oto except while he was next to the seaweed. With the second filter in there, they have enough water flow to hide anywhere in the tank, so I hardly ever even get to count them all at the same time any more. I think I found the injured one today, but the injury is healed. He's the only one with a light-colored dorsal. He's still not as fat as the others, and I'm thinking he may not be eating the supplements I add in there for them. I haven't found any good rocks to grow algae on, either, but it looks like I need to find some more quickly.


----------



## Polkadot

Today was Dandy's first water change...and he was perfect.I love this little boy so much,he's so funny too.He was great with his wc it didn't bother him at all,I gravel vac'd,changed his IAL for a fresh one and Dandy LOVED it when I poured the new water in for him,he raced over and played in the bubbles.YAY! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

Today was just feeding day. I moved another java fern to the smaller tank. Mrs. Fish's water dropped 7 degrees last night, so I ordered a new heater in case this one is broken. It runs hot, so I had it set at the lowest setting. I turned it up, and now I'll play the waiting game to see if it does anything. I haven't seen it turn on. The new heater will be here tomorrow. She's not stress striped like she used to when the temp dropped below 80. I'll put a towel on her tank tonight to hold in the heat.


----------



## dannifluff

Acclimated my Thai import today, all went well, and he's now exploring his new tank and flaring at the anubias.


----------



## Sadist

Ugg, I'm so stupid! I found out the reason for the temperature drop is because I forgot to plug in the heater and filter under the desk. I plugged the new filter in (I'm switching filters soon but didn't want to start the cycle all over) after the water change, then forgot to crawl under the desk to plug the rest of the stuff in. It's on now, but I still gotta keep an eye on the temperature. At least the newly ordered one will provide a back up in the cool winter months when our house is 50.



dannifluff said:


> Acclimated my Thai import today, all went well, and he's now exploring his new tank and flaring at the anubias.


Awesome! I'm glad he's got some personality.


----------



## Fin Fancier

I finally picked up a bookshelf tank for Jake. After hustling around yesterday to buy supplies he is still not in it because I can't manage to clean his sand substrate. Flourite black sand is wonderfully pretty but so very dusty. Finishing coffee before I head off to do another 5 water changes trying to clear our that dusty mess. I just want to plant the tank and move him over.


----------



## mwalker680

Did a water change on 2 of my 3 tanks today. Fed everyone in all three tanks one with mountain minnows, another with a fancy goldfish and my tropical tank.

Researched some new plant life to pick up this weekend for my tropical tank.

Then posted on here for advice as my gourami isn't feeding.


----------



## mystima

set up my new/old 30 gallon tank today. that was no easy task. cleaned out old tanks. betta was in the first one(sand is not easy to scoop out of a tank) cleaned the sand a bit to clean out the furan-2 that was in it. Cleaned out the second one that had gravel substrate and the shrimp. transferred both substrates to the 30 gallon and put all the decorations but two in there. We got a new girl betta when we went looking for aquarium silicone to patch up the large tank. She is a pretty blue crown tail that just screamed "take me home." we got some new substrate for her tank and set it up for her.


----------



## Gariana

Whew! Spent more than 4 hours completely redoing my 33 gallon community tank. Lots of work but I think the end result looks nice :-D


----------



## Sadist

Did mini (10%) changes on the tanks and moved a java fern leaflet into Mrs. Fish's tank. I was cleaning floating stuff from Mr. Fish's tank and noticed that the java fern leaves all had rootlet things. Fed everyone and fertilized the plants.


----------



## Sadist

I fed everyone and gave them a floating ball to play with. Mrs. Fish flared at hers aggressively, then hid in her plants. Mr. Fish approached his really slowly, then swam over to beg for food.


----------



## wildmountainthyme

Today I added some new plants to my 2 existing 10gs, and finally upgraded Ancalagon's temp 2.5 to a 10g as well, completely set up with a Halloween theme (I love Halloween)


----------



## Sadist

I fed everyone today. Going to fertilize the plants.

My new siphon is in today! It has a bulb to start the siphon process, so it should be easier to manage for me. Unfortunately, I got the cheapest one online, and it is super cheap. The plastic is so thin that I need to do a hole check to see if it'll really work. I may have to silicon the pieces together, too. They aren't super snug. I guess I'll be a bit more picky next time. For a bonus, apparently I ordered from a Chinese seller, and the packaging is all in Chinese. Fun!


----------



## Gariana

Regular water change and maintenance on the betta tank. And I'm keeping an eye on the 33g - I removed a lot of plants during the rescape, so I have to make sure the levels don't spike.


----------



## countyrd419

I did a complete water changed, cleaned Patriot's tanks and removed a decor which I felt was too big and made it difficult for him to find his food pellets if it got caught in it.
I will go to PetSmart soon to see what type of small decorations they have.


----------



## Sadist

I fed the bettas and removed some med light plants that were floating and too small to plant. I put them in a bowl in the window to see if I could get them to do something. There were only 2 doing well in Mr. Fish's tank and two more that planted but aren't doing anything else. I may get a small tank for the window if the ones there start doing anything. My current tanks are low light, and it's just not enough for them. Even the ones that are doing well are just growing straight up, looking for light.


----------



## Sadist

Today was big water change day. I fed everyone in the middle of the water changes. Mrs. Fish now likes water changes. Mr. Fish was still mostly hiding, but he came out for food.

I got to try out my new bulb pump gravel vacuum! It was super fast, and the part that lets the gravel not get sucked up wouldn't stay on. I did get to vacuum some algae off of a few silk leaves, but it was so fast that's all I had time to do. I may use it for the bigger tank when I can get it to stay together and find another thing to use for Mrs. Fish's tank.

I trimmed off some bad leaves from the plants and fertilized. All of the otos but one came out of hiding. They all look fat and healthy. I didn't find any bodies, but I do wonder where the last one is.


----------



## Polkadot

wc day for little Tike,he is so funny.He builds the best bubble nests under his IAL and I really hate wrecking them for him each week,but he amazes me how he literally starts re building under his new IAL just minutes later,he is so sweet.I call him my mini architect.

He's great with his water changes,doesn't mind the gravel vac or anything else,he is a very calm and wonderful little boy.Love him! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fin Fancier

I added a new sponge filter to Finn's 5 gallon to replace his HOB that broke forever ago and did a 50% water change. Poor little guy's tank tested at .50 ppm ammonia for his weekly water change. I think I didn't do a good enough job vacuuming up the shed leaves from the guppy grass I added last week. I doses the tank with Stability and we're on track to get rid of his ammonia for good. Then he got brine shrimp as a 'mom's sorry' snack.


----------



## cfaye3char

*Clean tank, 2 gallon*

Did a full change on my tank, since my day off from work. It takes about 2 hours. I let the spring water sit with the conditioner for about 1/2 hour, then add small amounts to his hospital tank of this water about every 15 minutes. I do a water change about every 2-3 days. Partial, full, partial. Think I spelled right. Not a full change every time.


----------



## BamNeko

All tanks got a 100% water change(as it was needed). Neko was moved to a 1 gallon tank with a filter(yay) and it has an LED light so I can get better pictures of her now.
Magma is gone I'm sad but due to his death I had to throw away rocks and wash plants off before adding the new boy into the tnak.


----------



## Sadist

We had a fish emergency yesterday. While we were out of the house, Mr. Fish attacked one of the otos. By the time I had jarred Mr. Fish, the oto had passed away. I floated her in the tank in a betta cup over night just to make sure. The nasty fishy smell this morning confirmed her passing.

After I jarred Mr. Fish (because our emergency/hospital tank became Mrs. Fish's home when I couldn't resist bringing her home), I went out and got a 5 gallon and some replacement otos. I set up the tank with some plantlets, the back-up heater, and Mr. Fish's hide with plants tied on it. I ordered a new filter and put the extra 10 gallon filter in his home for now. I had 2 filters in the 10 gallon so the otos would get lots of current. They'll get the new one.

Today, the filter had taken care of the sand floaties in the new tank, and the water was warm. I added Mr. Fish to it along with a few IAL and some tea. I moved some plants around in the oto tank to cover up the bare spot where the hide used to be. Some of the crypts were getting over crowded (I originally planted them too close together, not knowing how much they'd fluff out while they grow). The otos are much more active and visible, now. 

Today is also big water change day, so I changed the water in the 10 gallon and the 2.5 gallon and fed everyone (including some lettuce and seaweed for the otos). I took pictures of all three tanks and added root tabs and liquid fertilizer to all of them.

Mr. Fish is exploring his tank and hiding in the anubias plant roots by his hide. Mrs. Fish is patrolling her tank. She has already proven to be too vicious for tank mates. The otos are all over their tank. What to add to that one to make it more colorful, hmm?


----------



## cfaye3char

To day is Monday, did a full change and added a heater to the tank...still in two gallon tank while I cycle my 5 gallon tank. Later on today I will look for a water tester to check levels. Will be getting a digital thermometer, have a glass one now which I read is not good. It has been about 2 1/2 weeks since I got him and doing well.


----------



## Sadist

I cut up a sheet of frozen, whole bloodworms into small enough cubes that the fish can eat them all before they go bad in the fridge. Everyone got blood worms today. The guppies got crushed pellets, and I put some lettuce in there for the otos.

I bought a breeding net for the guppy tank and ordered some java moss as well as a lid for the new 5 gallon. I fertilized the 5 and 10 gallon tanks.

The replacement filter came in for the 10 gallon. One of the smaller java ferns plants seems to be making its climb to the top of the water.

The guppies seem nice and curious and friendly. I'm beginning to think one of the females might be a male. It's really hard to get a look at her anal fin to be sure. Both of the females are rather slim and young right now.


----------



## Sadist

I got a good look, and the second female was indeed a male. I took the bigger male back to the store and traded him for another female.


----------



## Polkadot

Water change day for Boss,gravel vac and replaced the IAL.He is so funny and loves playing under the bubbles from the new water. :mrgreen:

Also got a pellet out of Captain's tank which sank,he never goes looking for them like Boss does,once they hit the bottom he leaves them,lol. :mrgreen:


----------



## countyrd419

I straightened out one of Patriot's decor which was tilted sideways.


----------



## mystima

I did my normal everyday feedings in my two tanks and noticed that Betta Ray Bill was hiding in his grass. Well I fished him out and discovered that he had myco(is that the right word?) We had to euthanize him it was so bad. Me and my daughter were very upset by this. We have finally named our girl Anx(pronounced like the word ankh with an s at the end.)


----------



## cfaye3char

Well today was my full water change for Vince. I think he likes it because he makes a bubble nest a few hours after, maybe not, lol. Well he gets it any way. I added a couple of plants to the mix, checking those out, live plants that is, salvinia, and red root. I ordered a few almond leaves. Will add those at next water change. If they come in. It has gotten cold here but tank temp. looks good. I have a heater and digital thermometer, plus house heat is on, so things are looking good so far. I have had him for three weeks.


----------



## Sadist

mystima said:


> I did my normal everyday feedings in my two tanks and noticed that Betta Ray Bill was hiding in his grass. Well I fished him out and discovered that he had myco(is that the right word?) We had to euthanize him it was so bad. Me and my daughter were very upset by this. We have finally named our girl Anx(pronounced like the word ankh with an s at the end.)


My condolences. That disease hits super fast. I hope you have lots of time to play with Anx.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Captain,he is so sweet and easy going,he also had a soft peck at my hand when I was adjusting the heater,lol.

Gravel vac'd and put in a fresh IAL.Very nice and simple.Captain is really great! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gariana

Water change day for the 33g community. Added four more panda cories - they are so tiny! About third the size of adult ones. Way too cute! :-D


----------



## elijahfeathers

Today I got hit with a huge disappointment. Picked up my live plants, gravel, some driftwood, heater, thermometer, and the tank for it all, a Fluval Spec 2.6

Got home and...










Broken out of the box 8C I was so excited to arrange everything too. I'll be getting a refund tomorrow, I had to hunt down a LFS that actually HAD one of these... petco is just too careless with their products. Makes me really mad on a 70 dollar tank. Hopefully my plants with be okay in bags for 24 hours.


----------



## Dragonmage

I have worried about the Safestart bacteria and if I fed them too much yesterday when I put them in my new tank. I have glared at the tank and told the filter to cycle faster. I also fussed about the plants, which seem to be very happy. I have posted about the tap water's nitrate level, which I disapprove of.


----------



## Sadist

Today was big water change day for all the tanks. I fed a new type of frozen food that I'll type about when I have more time. I observed behavior and tried out a new gravel vacuum.


----------



## IsaiahKey

This morning I just fed Roanoke and noticed that Horny was climbing up a rubberband. Houdini was chilling on the glass under the filter, per usual. 

Roanoke watched me work on a few things, including a silicone pour and starting on sculpting a sea anemone to cast in silicone when it's done. Then my friend and I went out. I ended up getting some new decorations to replace some of the not so natural looking ones (rocks, a glass bottle, a teeny terracotta pot). Those went in with the water change.

Other tanks, I started setting up my bubblegum machine nano plant tank. I messed up the curing process on the glass, so it's sitting in the bathroom to try again. 

And the guppy tank was gross. I didn't get full say in what was in there, and my friend thought it'd be "fun" when I upgraded to a 10 gal tank to put in a red tailed shark, 3 (for a total of 4) male guppies, and a black mystery snail. I also bought pellets because the boy in charge of the tank does not take care to crush the pellets. 

He's had the tank for two days and the snail seems to be dead (he was floating, but I cupped him and set him aside like I did with my Houdini), the guppies are bloated and fat, and the gravel was absolutely awful and cloudy with gunk. I sucked out 2 gal of water that was brown and cloudy. In addition, I'm researching more about red tails, and the tank is probably too small and there isn't nearly enough vegetation. 

Likely, the tank will get bad again and I'll bring it down to take care of properly. I can get a heater then. In the meantime, I bought some more plants (java moss and anubias petite), looked at some more, and am going to try and set up the guppy tank with more vegetation and a new heater for my tank (the one I currently use will go with the guppies and shark.


----------



## Polkadot

elijahfeathers said:


> Today I got hit with a huge disappointment. Picked up my live plants, gravel, some driftwood, heater, thermometer, and the tank for it all, a Fluval Spec 2.6
> 
> Got home and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broken out of the box 8C I was so excited to arrange everything too. I'll be getting a refund tomorrow, I had to hunt down a LFS that actually HAD one of these... petco is just too careless with their products. Makes me really mad on a 70 dollar tank. Hopefully my plants with be okay in bags for 24 hours.


Eeeeek! :shock: What a bummer.


----------



## elijahfeathers

Polkadot said:


> Eeeeek! :shock: What a bummer.


Yeah I was pretty bummed at the time but hey, a lesson to me to check more carefully when I buy, I did peek in but since it was all holding together and there was stuff sitting in the tank I guess I missed it. In a couple hours I'm going back for my refund and then popping over to another store to pick one up-- whoch I'll be checking much more carefully before I leave!

on the flip side my new wood is doing great. I tossed it in a bucket to see how much it was going to stain the water and floated the plants I bought. Answer: Pretty brown. I actually really like the look and I hope the wood will keep on giving-- I was considering betta spa but this stuff seems to do the trick just fine! I see a lot of people unhappy that these dirftwoods keep leeching tannins when I peek around online but I think I'll be pleased if it tends to darken my water a bit. As long as Maguro's happy with it I am too. I actually moved him into the bucket for now and he's perked up a lot in the dark water vs when he was in the larger tupperware.


----------



## Polkadot

^

Sounds good (and glad you got your new tank).Yes I like the darker (tannins) water look too,I use IALs in all my boys tanks and they love it.


----------



## IsaiahKey

Got some API Leaf Zone since I couldn't find Flourish in stock at the time. I figure when I use it up I'll order some Flourish online. Thought there was some Tetra Safe Start upstairs, but it turned out to be an offbrand "Start Safe" that just dechlorinates the water. So I'm going to pick up some Safe Start and a pH lowerer this weekend. 

Anyway, poured the recommended dose of Leaf Zone into the tank. It tinted the water a bit in the bucket, but it's 5 mL to 10 gal, not that big a deal. I'll probably use it pretty frequently for now since I'm still cycling. I also got new tap water conditioner, this time API brand again, and I'm a bit nervous since I have a 2 gal bucket and generally make 2 bucket water changes. Meanwhile the dosage is like, 5 mL for 20 gallons. I tried to pour a little into each bucket this time since I don't like putting tap water in "raw".

I feel like crap, so I'm curling up with the dog for the rest of the day and not much else.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Arrow,he is such a lovely frisky boy.Gravel vac'd and changed his IAL for a fresh one.Arrow is always very calm and likes zooming around during his wc,also LOVES playing in the bubbles from the fresh water being poured in.All my boys do come to think of it. :mrgreen:

Also took some photos of the boys with my new camera,some actually came out really great.The boys don't mind the camera,Dandy especially loves it as he is a super show off (love him!) but Boss hates the camera and freaked out and sulked at me for most of the afternoon for taking his pic.So I have promised him not to do that to him again.


----------



## Sadist

Mid week water change today. I also bought a bucket for the clean water during water change (I was using a clean 10 gallon trash can with no handle, not very safe). Thirdly, I got some house plants that can float on the tank surfaces with dangling roots. I've got them quarantining in the old water change bucket/trash can. They may be quarantining for a long time or just replanted in dirt, depends on if I can get all the dirt from the roots.


----------



## Sadist

I got a new plant and some rocks at the pet store. I rearranged the plants and added some pothos to float in the guppy tank. I'm going to add some more to Mrs. Fish's tank. She got the new live plant and all of her silk plants (more cover than baby plantlets) taken away.


----------



## IsaiahKey

Yesterday was a not fun day. Had a lot of trouble sleeping, plus lightheaded and sore throat from being sick. The boy with the guppy tank upstairs refused to take care of his fish, so my roommate finally brought the tank down to be taken care of by me. 

When I say she brought it down, I mean, we bought new substrate, emptied everything out, washed it all with hot water, replanted it, and then let the water get warmed by the new heater. The guppies don't have a filter right now, but I'm hoping to eventually get sponge filters for all the tanks.

In the meantime, today I fed the fishies and checked the levels. The quarantine tank with Lopez was fine, as was Roanoke's tank. Guppies, predictably, had ammonia, so I did a partial water change and spilled half a gallon onto the carpet. Whoops.


----------



## Sadist

Poor guppies


----------



## IsaiahKey

Sadist said:


> Poor guppies


They're out in the main room with me now and I've been watching them. There's 3 boys in a 10 gal (I call it the frat house) and they've been swimming all over the tank, where whenever I went upstairs to check on them, they were scooting about on the top only. 










I'm pretty proud of the new tank's setup (I didn't decorate, but I did get the new substrate for easier poop finding) and found Gemdancer chilling in the helmet. Funny thing is, they seem more interested in the little bowl I put in to pour water in than the helmet at first. 

I'm eventually hoping to get some salt and pepper cories and bury the bowl further so they have a place for food.


----------



## Sadist

I'm glad you rescued them from their previous owner. I feel bad about them not receiving the care they need before you brought them down. 

Mine are all over their 10 gallon. They're very curious and in the way when I do anything in the tank. You'll really enjoy yours.


----------



## IsaiahKey

I hope so. Guppies aren't my fave, but I don't like the fact that Suntail and Aubie seem to be sick already. I feel kind of responsible, but I was only trying to improve their quality of life before the boy showed he gave less than no pebbles about the fish and only wanted them to be cool.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for little Tike.I really hate wrecking his bubblenests each week (he is so great at making them),but once his new IAL is in place he gets started on it again.Gravel vac'd and wiped behind the heater too.Very nice and clean.Tike is such a cutie and very calm with his wc. :mrgreen:


----------



## IsaiahKey

Coming to the conclusion that the guppies aren't sick, just bloated from constipation and being overfed while upstairs. Plan on feeding them a mixture of daphnia and flakes until they're not so bloated and Aubie is swimming more. 

Lopez is still acting fine, just bored and unhappy that he's not in ideal conditions, and he's just got a couple more days before I put him into a tank. Kinda nervous about Roanoke's tank, but he's handled the snails okay so far. And if he doesn't handle Lopez well, that's why I got him as a boy, to put him in the frat house.


----------



## ShadeSlayer

Woke up and found one of my guppies who had eaten her tail off passed on. Everyone else looks fine, though. Did water change and vacuumed gravel yesterday.


----------



## Sadist

Fed and observed. Mr. Fish has some regrowth where he devastated his fins. Sunset's pregnancy is getting more and more advanced. I thought I could see eyeballs through her belly. She's still a round shape, so I haven't put her in the birth net yet. I moved some of the new plants from Mrs. Fish's tank to Mr. Fish's. I looked it up, and it's a high light plant, now low light like the employee said. It'll make a nice wall some day. I put a new kind of anubias in Mrs. Fish's tank to give her some more floor cover. I just saw her squeezing between a rock and the old anubias, so I may have to move the rock a little.

Mrs. Fish and the guppies loved their mysis shrimp day. Mr. Fish had one pellet. He did better on blood worm day, but he can't eat just blood worms every day!


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Shiloh.Gravel vac'd and replaced his IAL with a nice new fresh one,also swooshed out the filter sponge.Shiloh was zooming around everywhere very happily.Sweet boy! :mrgreen:

Also did a mini clean on Arrow's tank with the baster.


----------



## Sadist

Yesterday was mid week water change. Today, I took out Mr. Fish's hide, as he uses it as a toilet. It's really hard to clean without spilling feces all over the water column, so it has to go! I need another plant to put in the back there.

Yesterday, I put the super pregnant guppy Dawn in the birth net. She's getting square-y and nipping the other fish. I have java moss and some floating java fern and wisteria to give her cover. She's still eating like a champ, but I'm hoping she'll be used to the area and comfortable when she starts giving birth. I thought it would be last night, but she still appears super pregnant.

Mrs. Fish is looking lovely today. I might get one more anubias nana for her tank.


----------



## Sadist

Instead of anubias, I went ahead and upgraded her whole tank to 5.5 gallons. The filter and heater are I was using are both good for that size, and I've felt guilty about keeping her in the 2.5 gallon quarantine tank for so long. It's a little more open than she's used to, but she seems to be adapting nicely. I'm hoping the java ferns take over soon and give her a bit more cover, and I may add some more crypts over the next few pay checks.

Now, the 2.5 gallon will be a bare bottom hospital/quarantine/grow out for guppy fry to be sold. For now, it's empty until I have time to disinfect it. I also ordered a new heater for it, and I need to find some sort of shelf or stand sturdy enough to support it.

I released Dawn from the birthing net. I'll have to catch her in labor and try again. Sunset is starting to square off, too. The otos all look fat and healthy.

I put a new anubias (taller than the nana in there) to fill up the area near the filter and heater a bit. I found he was pooping in his cave, and it's really hard to clean that without spilling poop everywhere. I removed it yesterday. Some of his crypts seem like they're starting to grow, which will fill up the area between the bottom and floating plants better.


----------



## IsaiahKey

One of the guppies died. The only good? thing about it, it was the one with fin rot, and it had been getting worse despite my treatments. 

I'm going to be working on getting the salt out of the tank and cleaning things up. Meanwhile, the betta my friend bought for herself has a little teeny bit of fin rot on the tip of his tail (came like that), so I changed his water out and am keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Dragonmage

I watched Morpho the betta settle in, talked to him, took embarrassingly bad pictures and wondered if his pellets are too big (NLS 1mm) as he grabbed one and carried it around, but I'm not sure he ate it.


----------



## MissLibby

I took Alex out of QT, (yay!!!!) and sanitized all sorts of stuff. Did an 80% water change on Buddy's tank.


----------



## Sadist

I fed everyone pellets and the last remnant of defrosted fish goop for breakfast. The guppies got a defrosted pea for lunch, and everyone got defrosted blood worms for dinner. Lots of bellies today!


----------



## Polkadot

Fed everyone this morning & this evening,checked temperatures throughout the day.Lights off for the night now.


----------



## Sadist

Today is water change day. I also cleaned filters and turned up the heat in all of the tanks (the house got down to 58 during the night, so everyone's temperatures dropped 2 degrees). I dosed the liquid plant fertilizers and fed everyone the rest of the defrosted blood worms for breakfast. Next will be daphnia and mysis shrimp.

The guppies are all squared up, and I can see eyeballs/heads through their skin. They should have another week or so before birth, but I'm keeping my eyes on them. 

Mr. Fish actually came out for breakfast today (yesterday he hid in his plants but ate a bloodworm that I dropped by his face). The whole bottom of his IAL is a bubble nest. I'm going to feel bad when I take it out during Thursday's water change. 

I had a lot of problems with newly planted plants during water change. Their roots haven't taken yet, and the slightest bump with the vacuum or current from adding water (I use the plants as a buffer) made them float free. 

I moved a piece of marimo from the guppy tank to Mrs. Fish's tank. It keeps getting sucked into the gravel vacuum in the other tank, and this way I can see it better. It looks like a strangely shaped carpet. I may get another and cut it into a bunch of little carpet pieces.


----------



## Fin Fancier

Finished re-painting the bookshelf that my petco bookshelf tank sits on. This led to a large water change and room re-arrange. Now everyone is home in their new spots and hopefully not too thrown off for the experience, which means brine shrimp for Jake and some zucchini for the amano shrimp.


----------



## Sadist

Awesome!

I found some time to bleach out the quarantine tank, and the heater for it should come in tomorrow. My plants aren't arriving until November, but at least I can finally quarantine them (and any animals in the future) properly.


----------



## Sadist

My water sprite came in ! It wasn't supposed to arrive until November 4, but it came in today! It's a good thing I got the quarantine tank ready. The plant didn't like shipping, and I hope it survives the night without a heater. It was shipped potted in dirt, which is a little bit of a pain since I plan on floating it.

I fed everyone daphnia for dinner. Everyone's pooping. Mr. Fish got 3 pellets since he doesn't like shell fish (or at least won't eat it every time I offer).


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for sweet Captain,he's such a lovely big boy. :mrgreen:

Changed his IAL for a fresh one and gravel vac'd.YAY!


----------



## Kyle15

I'm begging my dad to get a siphon with that squeezing pump thing so that he doesn't have to do water changes , doesn't look like Im gonna get now


----------



## Sadist

Is there any way you can save up the money or write a convincing speech about it? The small ones are around $10-15 over here, which isn't much different from any of the other fish things (heater, filter, plant pack, etc).


----------



## IsaiahKey

I'm just getting moving for the day because I stayed up far too late playing Undertale (the game is amazing btw but I'm only halfway through my first run). 

Roanoke seems to be eager for breakfast and Smaug (new betta with a touch of fin rot I'm trying to take care of) is swimming about too. Smaug is HUGE compared to my sakura petal betta and he's a touch finicky.

I'm thinking I'm not meant for guppies. I noticed yesterday that Gemdancer was swimming vertically so I tried to feed daphnia and the like, generally make him comfortable, but he is dead now and I have to scoop him out during my water change in just a sec.

In addition, either the heater for the 5 gal is broken or something because it nearly got to 90F in Smaug's tank. I'm probably going to put the last guppy in the 5 gal and the betta in the 10 gal even though I'm still treating for fin rot. The heater for the big one works at least.


----------



## Sadist

Well, those guppies were sorely mistreated and sick when you got them. Poor Smaug; I hope he gets better soon.

Today, I fed mysis shrimp to everyone. Mr. Fish got 1 pellet, then hid. I basted some poop from Mrs. Fish's tank.

Speckles (the male guppy) is glass surfing. The two females are hanging out all fat and pregnant in a different area.


----------



## IsaiahKey

Sadist said:


> Well, those guppies were sorely mistreated and sick when you got them. Poor Smaug; I hope he gets better soon.


I was doing my full water change in the frat tank to get it ready for Smaug and Aubie was cupped in a nice sized glass measuring cup that's been repurposed for guppy tanks (it's been thoroughly cleaned).

Aubie was belly up. I'm pretty sure I'm a guppy killer or whatever Gemdancer had was in Aubie too but I'm feeling kinda...numb. We bought those fish for the boy upstairs and now they're all dead and my Endler died in quarantine and I'm worried that Smaug was almost a fish stick. What if I kill him or Roanoke or another snail.

I'm going to get the big tank ready for Smaug now. I'm not getting anymore fish until he's all healed up and a happy swimmer. I think he'll like the bigger tank because he is just so large.


----------



## Sadist

I'd be careful of the big tank in case the guppies infected it with something. 

I personally think you did the best you could with the guppies. I saw the pictures of them all bloated from over feeding, and their water was probably horrible upstairs. The one in quarantine just didn't make the quarantine period. I'm sorry for all your losses.  I don't think it's your fault.


----------



## Darius359au

Did the first ammonia test on the new tank cycle,slight positive result but I've got a feeling the Bannana Lily's may be affecting the results - got told they were fast growers but didn't realize how fast ,had one pad stem go from about 5cm to well over 20 and the pad about 2cm wide after less than 48hours after planting:shock: ,so I think their going to be sucking up the ammonia big time..


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Dandy,wow I love this little boy he is so funny and so great with everything,plus he is a huge show off. :mrgreen: Gravel vac'd and gave him a nice new IAL.I am so glad I bought this little cutie! 

Also did a mini clean on Shiloh's tank with the baster & also got 2 sunken pellets out of Captain's place,that little big bum won't touch them once they hit the bottom,lol.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, maybe I need some lillies! I'm disappointed in how sickly my water sprite was when it got here even after the quick shipping. It was also in a small pot with dirt on the roots, so it's going to be a pain getting all the dirt out of it.

Today, I fed everyone the last of the mysis shrimp (except Mr. Fish, who had some pellets). His bubble nest is bigger than ever. It covers the entire bottom of his IAL and extends 3 more inches to the side of the tank.

Everyone's temperatures are good after turning up the heaters the other day.

The pregnant guppies are bigger and blockier than ever. I expect them to give birth some time next week. 

I put a bird figurine next to Mrs. Fish's tank, and she's checking it out every patrol. I may put a smaller one of a frog next to it tomorrow.


----------



## IsaiahKey

Got everything bleach dipped and rinsed well with hot water, so Smaug's been in the big tank overnight and seems to like it. Fussy bugger likes to swim in front of thermometer when I'm reading it.

He's still getting salt baths and regular water changes to combat the fin rot but it and I seem to be at stalemates.

Roanoke has taken to hiding a lot when he's not showing off in front of the tank. Part of me worries that he's sick, but he eats fine and everything. Still, I'll go in tomorrow and start cleaning out the frogbit that seems to be dying. Most likely, my hood's not that great.

Roommate tried to cheer me up, asking if corycats could go in the 5 gal. I don't think I want anymore fish right now anyway. I'm still in shock over all the guppies and Horny dying.


----------



## Sadist

There is some sort of tiny ones that can go in a tank that small, but I wouldn't want to do that in case the betta in there wants to get snippy.


----------



## Darius359au

Hooray I have Ammonia , .25ppm to be exact;-):lol::lol: ,lilly's aren't sucking it all up thankfully;-)

couple of pics to show how fast these things are 1st is just after planting monday afternoon ,2nd is from this afternoon (thursday) my time ,the things are insane!


----------



## Sadist

I want some! Do they take medium light? Mine qualifies as low light.

Today was mid-week water changes. I get out 15% or so while sucking crud off the sand and out of the gravel.


----------



## Darius359au

Sadist said:


> I want some! Do they take medium light? Mine qualifies as low light.


Their Medium to Bright light https://www.livefish.com.au/plants/piece/banana-lilies-piece-plant.html


----------



## Sadist

Darn.


----------



## MikeG14

I did three scheduled wooder (that's how we say water in Philly) changes in the betta tanks. Then I cleaned out my 20 long to prepare it for a divided betta tank I'm working on.

Tonight I'm going to put the fishing touches on the acrylic divider I made while I watch New Japan Wrestling.


----------



## MikeG14

MikeG14 said:


> I did three scheduled wooder (that's how we say water in Philly) changes in the betta tanks...


And one unscheduled one. My stupid fingers were wet when I went to feed Mugsy and some how a bunch of pellets wound up in the water. I lost count at about 73. I cupped him and got him out of there pretty fast. Guess who's not eating tomorrow. 

Sorry buddy.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Did a water change at 6:15am on a Saturday morning. I really have no life.


----------



## trilobite

Ooh 6.15 you're keen! I've moved to a new place last week so am cycling my tanks before I get my fish shipped up.thank god for cycled media...i reckon it will be finished in a week or so.. My barracks broke in the move though which sucks... But I have two back up plans if my shameful attempts to fix it fail miserably . the exciting thing is though that I'm up north and don't need a heater yet..so I'm pretty stoked about that. My Freddy's tank is sitting at 27 all day and night .


----------



## LadyNightraven

Yurei and Momo both got 50% water changes tonight. I scrubbed some algae off Yurei's plants. He got some Stress Coat + added to his tank for preventative measures in the hope he won't bite his fins anymore. I tested the parameters for Momo's tank, and they're great: 0ppm ammonia, 0ppm nitrites, 20ppm nitrates before her water change. I also put a new craft mesh tube in Momo's tank, and she seems to be having fun exploring it.


----------



## cfaye3char

Well my work hours changed, so I have not been able to post for awhile. Full water changes and partial changes have been real early in the morning. It is now 4:12 am. Today I did a partial water change, maybe about 75%, and added a few floating plants, also my IAL came in a few days ago and Vince seems to enjoy it. Now I am thinking on getting frozen blood worms as a treat, he is doing so well and is a lot of company. I have had him about 1 month and 2 weeks and he is hanging tuff. Plus he seems to be getting larger, one day I will go to the pet store where I got him and see if they can tell me how old their fish would be. I read some were that they average about a year old. So far he has been easy to care for. Next water change will be at the crack of dawn. I hope I am not waking him up from a deep sleep.


----------



## Sadist

Today is blood worm day! The piece is rather large, so they may be eating it tomorrow, too! Mr. Fish was almost friendly today. Mrs. Fish, Sunset, and Speckles were all their normal hoggy selves.


----------



## LittleStar

I don't have a Betta but my friend does - she says hers loves to watch Peppa Pig on Sunday so she puts it on and rolls the TV close to the tank lol.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Captain,nice new IAL for him & gravel vac'd all around.Captain followed the gravel vac a few times,watching and pecking at it.He is such a terrific boy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

Water change for all the tanks! I had to destroy Mr. Fish's bubble nest. It was pretty much just on the bottom of the IAL. I left it in there last week because of the bubble nest, but I didn't want it to start falling apart and make the water dirty. He's already got a 1 inch by 2.5 inch swath of nest on the bottom of the new one.

The super pregnant guppie died of parasites some time last night. I'm continuing to treat the hospital tank with paraguard in her absence since I'm quarantining some plants in it and growing some brown algae for the otos in it.

The other two guppies are doing great. I think Sunset may have overfed; I had trouble getting any food into Speckles. He pays too much attention to my body and doesn't see the food until Sunset has eaten it all. He's keeping Sunset comfy while she poops. 

Mrs. Fish is doing great and loving her bigger tank. I can't wait to find some more plants for it.

The pothos plants are finally putting out new rootlets in the water. They'll make some nice hiding spots in the back of the tanks.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for my super cute super show off Dandy.He is so wonderful with everything,nothing worries him.Did a gravel vac and replaced his IAL with a great shaped fresh one.I love this little super-duper boy! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

Finishing off the last of the blood worms. Mr. Fish was nice and responsive. Mrs. Fish would have eaten them all if I put them in the tank. Sunset and Speckles ate a little and were acting stressed. I brought home a new female for them, and they're doing better. Speckles has already impregnated her.


----------



## LittleStar

Hi Sadist - I'm considering picking up some of them there bloody worms. Is there a specific kind that is best?


----------



## Sadist

I get frozen whole blood worms. Mine come in a sheet, and I break off a piece and thaw it in the fridge. Some also come in cubes, and you can cut off a piece and thaw it. If you don't have a lot of fish, a whole cube is too much to thaw at a time.

Once thawed, I use the blunt end of a tooth pick to pick up individual worms and feed to the fish one at a time. They really love them. A spoon might be better so they don't injure an eye.


----------



## LittleStar

Okay TY I'm off to check it out - I hope I don't get too grossed out lol


----------



## Sadist

They are a little stinky, but the fish really love them! I also feed shrimp or daphnia the day after blood worms. I buy frozen whole mysis shrimp, which are about the size of a large pellet.


----------



## countyrd419

Gave Patriot a water change and added a new piece of IAL.


----------



## Darius359au

Checked Ammonia in the new tank after 24Hrs with fish in ,spiked up to .25 instead of barely registering ,was kind of expecting it to happen so I'll leave it another day and see if the plants deal with it or I need to intervene!


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Tike (nicknamed Snowy-Tike since he started marbling,he's more white than yellow now),gave his tank a gravel vac and replaced his IAL,also gave one of his silk plants a swoosh.He is very cute & easy going with everything. :mrgreen:

Also got a couple of sunken pellets out of Captain's place with the baster.I really love him,but he is so frustrating with not going after pellets that he knocks down and sinks. :shake:

And did a mini clean on Dandy's tank with his baster. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sadist

Everyone got mysis shrimp today! The guppies are being nice and social. I hope I can keep all three of them alive long enough for Sunset to give birth and her daughters to grow old enough to add in there. I can't wait!

Mr. Fish's bubble nest is now 4 inches by 3 inches. He patrols every now and then and guards his nest a lot. 

Mrs. Fish is her normal piggy self.


----------



## Gariana

Water change day for the community tank and betta tank. I just realized I used my last indian almond leaf, but since it's fall here I'm not going to buy any new ones - instead I'm going to pick dry oak leaves and use those. Lets see how that goes


----------



## BettaStarter24

Water change for Sammy, Top off for Zeniba. Angel gets a 1/2 change when I get home from work. Feeding all 20 bettas that we have in the dorm after work. Hoping I can convince River to eat.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Arrow,his tank is always so quick and easy to do. Gravel vac'd and replaced his IAL with a new one. He is such a good little boy and loves playing in the bubbles from the new water being poured it. :thumbsup:

Also had to get a sunken pellet out of Captain's tank with the baster....again.Ugh,lol! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

Mid week water change! Mr. Fish actually came out in the open and played with the water being added in. His nest was six inches long before the water change! The part under the leaf is still there.

Today is back to normal freshwater community frozen food for everyone. Mrs. Fish was very violent with hers, the guppies were energetic as always, and Mr. Fish was almost social about eating.


----------



## Sadist

I noticed some moisture in Mrs. Fish's heater and had to dispose of it. In the process of moving the hospital tank's heater over and replacing the broken one, I managed to uproot her larger anubias plant and shove half of the pothos into the tank. She of course demanded some food compensation for all the time I spent with my appendages in her territory.

For now, I had to put one of my old, non-adjustable heaters into the hospital tank. I have some java moss coming in next week, so I'll see how this little thing does in there. I took out the plants from the hospital/quarantine tank and put them into the other tanks.


----------



## Sadist

The new java moss came in today instead of next Wednesday! It's in the quarantine tank. I'm keeping an eye on the temperature since it's an old present heater.


----------



## Darius359au

Latest ammonia test on the new tank shows it's dropped to between .25 and .50 ,did a nitrite test with no result so I'm thinking it's the plants sucking up the ammonia - I'm wondering if I should do a water change today or leave it and see what the tests show tomorrow? ,any thoughts on what to do?


----------



## trilobite

Woop my tanks have cycled!! Now I can get my fish sent up to me next week. I've been exploring the new town and found heaps of sweet rocks so I'm going to collect a whole bunch today and try to make my Freddy tank look presentable.. Can't wait to see my bettas, goldies and young Freddy again. Then I can get back into breeding
Exciting times!


----------



## cfaye3char

Today I did a full water change on Vince's tank. I hate my new work hours because I am up early in the morning to do the change and I feel that I am waking him up to do it. I hope he does not mind too much. I heard some where if it rains betta's will build bubble nests, well it rained and he had a huge one. I had to mess it up when I changed the water. Like I said, hope he don't mind. Put in the almond leaf and a few new floaters. I ordered some blood worms they should be coming in a few days, also I ordered more plants trying to get my supply before the weather gets real cold. Right now I have been working on a 5 gallon critter keeper, doing a no fish cycle. The plants in the tank are doing well and the snails also. I hope to be moving Vince to the five gallon soon, right now trying to find another filter, the one I have might be too strong. Looking for something were I don't have to do a DIY for the current....If any one has suggestions let me know and thanks.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for my gentle giant Shiloh,he is such a pleasure to have and I have to say this boy is perfect,very smart and gorgeous.So glad I have him.

His tank is always easy peasy to do,simple gravel vac & replaced his IAL with a terrific shaped new one,I adjusted it just right so Shiloh can sit on top of it which he loves to do.He likes wc day and is always very frisky and happy with his fresh water. :mrgreen:

Also fed all the boys and Captain grabbed all his pellets perfectly...YAY! :thumbsup:


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Boss.Gravel vac'd and gave him a nice big fresh IAL to lay on and under.He zoomed around very happily,chased the gravel vac,chased my finger,then chased the bubbles flowing across the back wall of his tank when I switched the filter back on. I love that big cheeky bum. :thumbsup:


----------



## countyrd419

I had to reposition Patriot's IAL which was blocking the entrance to his betta tube.
Easy fix. Wishing everyone a bootiful Halloween.


----------



## Gariana

This isn't something I've actually done yet but... My old apple snail died about a week ago, so right now that 8 gallon tank only houses his 4 guppy buddies. I've been thinking about changing it into another betta tank after the guppies pass. Should I do it?


----------



## Sunset02

Go for it! I would.


----------



## countyrd419

I took out Patriots Jack O Lantern Cave Figurine the one that several of us have bought from Petsmart for our fish; since Halloween is over and replaced it with his regular cave decor. I am curious if Petsmart has any Thanksgiving decor such as a cave in the shape of a turkey? 

P.S. for those of you who are IBC members too has the issue of the FLARE been posted?


----------



## DangerousAngel

Gave Chili another 50% and removed his starfish and replaced it with another Anubias.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Did a half change on the 5 gallon for Calcifer, set up the new 10g divided with Angel and Haku, changed River into a 2.5 gallon, changed Braveheart's gravel and moved plants around everywhere, including taking Misha's background for the 10 gallon and giving Misha a different midground instead.


----------



## BettaStarter24

BettaStarter24 said:


> Did a half change on the 5 gallon for Calcifer, set up the new 10g divided with Angel and Haku, changed River into a 2.5 gallon, changed Braveheart's gravel and moved plants around everywhere, including taking Misha's background for the 10 gallon and giving Misha a different midground instead.


Sorry for double post, missed the deadline to edit. 

I also started treatment for Chihiro's parasites.


----------



## Darius359au

Did a small (25%) water change on the new guys tank and a plant trimming (needed to cut back the Banana Lilly stems) ,ammonia is sticking around .50 to 1 ppm so not sure what"s happening with the cycle as there's no nitrites yet..

Gave Spud and Zorro their first taste of blood worms...Luckily I used a bamboo skewer to put them in the tank or i would have lost a finger with how fast they hit the worms:shock::shock:


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Captain,gave his tank a good gravel vac (love those things) and replaced his IAL with a nice fresh one,Captain swam over and nibbled my hand as I put his IAL in,he's so cute! :mrgreen:

Also put Boss' big IAL back on the clip since it fell off overnight and was just sticking straight up on top of his log cave,lol.He was happy and swam over and sat on top of it as soon as it was put back for him. :thumbsup:

All boys are fed and tucked in for the night with lights out.


----------



## Sadist

Gariana said:


> This isn't something I've actually done yet but... My old apple snail died about a week ago, so right now that 8 gallon tank only houses his 4 guppy buddies. I've been thinking about changing it into another betta tank after the guppies pass. Should I do it?


I guess it depends on how you feel by then. I'd think about it, but I really enjoy my guppies as much as I do my bettas.

Today was big water change day. I've had issues with some of my internal filters having problems turning back on after water changes, and I forgot to leave Mrs. Fish's plugged in. I couldn't get it to turn on no matter how much I fiddled with it. I switched Mr. Fish's filter over to her tank since it doesn't have any issues.

The air pump and sponge filter for the guppy fry tank came in. I guess I'll do a fish in cycle with Mr. Fish instead of letting it cycle in an already filtered tank. I'll need to get another sponge filter, too. 

I moved Sunset to the birthing net.


----------



## Kyle15

*SHRIMP TANK*
Did a 10% w/c
*Split Betta tank*
Did a w/c 20%
*Endler and Tiger Endler Guppy Tanks*
45% water changes! chose a selected breeding pair for Tiger Endlers


----------



## NightStars

Added new plants to the 10g.


----------



## BettaAndPointerMom

Today I did a 50% water change and a major scrub down of the entire tank and filter.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Today I set the 10g up with heater and filter and then put a new heater in River's tank.


----------



## Sadist

I fed everyone. The baby betta survived the night and ate some more this morning. I did a slight water change and added some rooibos tea so the water wouldn't be so clear.

Mr. Fish was interactive and ate well. I'm planning on doing a partial water change in a bit.

Mrs. Fish was her normal piggy self.

One of the guppies is giving birth, and she's the starving type while giving birth. She ate like a pig, frozen community formula in the morning and frozen mysis shrimp when I got home. I didn't see her eat any fry, but she might have while I was gone. They're not so in the open right now.


----------



## Darius359au

Well still waiting for the new tank to cycle but had some progress today ,Ammonia is still sitting at 1ppm,(thinking the plants are keeping that down ,their all going nuts and growing like mad  ),But I got my first trace of nitrite's and I do mean trace ,just barely a purple tone from the test so under.25ppm but starting to show


----------



## Sadist

Glad your tank is starting to cycle!

I did a water change on the baby betta and Mr. Fish's tank. I got the baby to eat 3 tiny pieces of blood worm. I also added some rooibos tea to both of those tanks to keep stress down.

Mr. and Mrs. Fish got pellets for breakfast, and the guppies got mysis shrimp mixed with community frozen food. I'm boiling some eggs and will mix up some egg yolks for the baby guppies. I did give them 2 drops of community frozen food mixed with water, but they haven't learned that I'm food yet. I hope they ate some off of the java moss.


----------



## Gariana

Cleaned the external canister filter of the community tank. And did some re-arranging in the guppy tank, adding a new piece of decor.

I also decided that I will eventually turn the guppy tank into a betta tank. While I adore guppies they just don't do well in our water, no matter how much I try to make it suitable (coral sand etc.). So when the last boy is gone this tank will house a betta, after I change the gravel and replace the filter with a milder one.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Took everything out of Chloe's tank for a 50% cleaned up and re-planted the plants, and cleaned the sand. 

Did the same to Chili's tank.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Arrow (can't believe how quick a week goes sometimes) ,he is always such a sweet good boy,he likes his wc day and just zooms around happily. Gave the gravel a good vac and put in a nice new IAL,also wiped a little algae off the wall behind the heater. Arrow's place is very sparkly. :mrgreen:

Also got a sunken pellet out of Captain's place which he wouldn't go after.Ugh! I love him heaps but sometimes that boy drives me crazy. :-?


----------



## Sadist

Mid week water change on the 10 gallon, water change on the baby betta, left the 5 gallons alone. Fed everyone blood worms and mysis shrimp. Baby guppies got egg yolk. 

Mr. Fish seems to be getting better and better. He seemed agitated that I was doing water changes on someone else's tank, so I put the water change cup (for the baby betta, I use a cup and turkey baster rather than a siphon) next to his tank, and he came over to study it. I do have a paper against the baby's tank, but I'm sure the water change and feeding stuff is obvious to even a fish. "Hey, that's a blood worm!"


----------



## Gariana

Did the regular weekly 50% water change in my boys tank.

Changed two things. First, since I ran out of IAL and it's fall here I went out, gathered some clean dry oak leaves and put one in his tank. Let's see how that goes...

Also, I've been having a persistent mild green hair algae problem, so, having already lowered the lighting hours (set through a timer), I decreased the light intensity. Just covered the LED fixture with a piece of thin opaque plastic. Ossu definitely seems to like the slightly dimmer light


----------



## Dewy

*Newbie buying tank*

I wrote a thread in thee say hello section describing my circumstances. In short in keeping a betta for a friend. Its in a vase , my house is chilly and he needs TLC. So im going out to buy what he , hes a pretty blueish purple, needs. Im gettig a 5 or 6 gal aquarium and have a few questions. I see many aquariums as a starter kit including filters. Ive seen nothing mentioned about a type of filter. Ive seen cycling the water. What filter is best? 3 stage or better? Btw im new to aquariums. Ive found a 6.5 gal i like. Ive found a heater by Tetra 5-15 whisper that keeps a constant 78 deg. Is that acceptable? Also theres LED lights are all shades ok for a Betta? does he need, or want, a background?
Besides water conditioner, tank, filter, heater, gravel , a few hiding spots, silk plants, vaccum, water testers, thermometer, food, and a hood to keep fishy safe from my eagerly curious kitties, and , duh, fishy..... what else do i need to buy to start????
Dont fret ive already figured he will take his betta back. I figured since im investing to save this lil guy, when he takes this one back, i can afford the few bucks for a Betta of my own!!! hehe
Iam sitting here eagerly awaiting instructions so i can hurry out n buy whats needed.
Oh one more Q.how long before i can add fishy to his new home?? Hes in a vase and its cold in here. hes eating good but hes lethargic, except feeding time 2x a day or if i talk to him. So i would like to move asap!! Sorry this was so long. I do appreciate any help!! Thank you and im so thankfull i found this site.Your all so awesome fishy lovers.
If i have posted in the wrong thread/area please move or copy to appropriate place , Thank you and im sorry if i have.


----------



## Darius359au

Well the cycling continues ,almost there with ammonia dropping,(never went above 1ppm),nitrites at 1ppm and nitrates started to show at 5 ,so not much longer I think 

Dumped the 25watt heater that came with the tank and bought a mini 50 ,the 25 just couldn't hold a stable temperature with the tank bouncing between 23 and 28c! ,simpler to get a new one instead of fighting it.


----------



## Gariana

Just a random moment from today... I was giving my boy his breakfast when, in his eagerness to get another pellet, he jumped out of the tank. Thankfully he landed on the table and I managed to put him straight back, with no obvious signs of damage. But jeez! Calm down little one! :shock:


----------



## meeree

25% wc, cutting leaves from a-swords


----------



## Sadist

Vacuumed some diadoms from the algae tank and squirted them into the oto tank. They'll find them.

The new air pump came in, and I managed to make it work for two tanks. I had to clamp some of the air flow to the little tank to get more on the other, but I did it!

Everyone was piggy as normal. 

Put two drops of prime into the baby betta's tank. Water changes aren't really doable with the family around.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for my big boy Captain,gravel vac'd and replaced his IAL.Captain pecked at my finger,followed the gravel vac and zoomed around.He is so good & lovely! :mrgreen:

Also did a mini clean with the baster for my gentlest giant Shiloh.YAY! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sadist

I did the big clean on all the tanks today and moved some plants around. Plants in the algae tank were getting gunky, so I put them into the oto tank to get cleaned up. Fertilized the plants and buried the guppy who gave birth last week. Her fry are still doing well.


----------



## cfaye3char

Today was full water tank change, was off from work so did not have to wake Vince up. Things seem to be going along fine with him. I got my blood worms in the other day, he surprised me, I thought he would not know what they were. He ate them right up. So he is all ready for the winter. He has his IAL, plants, heater, worms. I wish I was ready for the cold weather.


----------



## Gariana

Used a toothbrush and gravel vac to scrub/vacuum the huge piece of driftwood in the community tank - it's way too big to take out but it's still growing some "new wood gunk", so this was the easiest way to clean it.

Also replaced the small clay flowerpot in Ossu's tank with a ceramic candle holder that has plenty of large holes. He was huffing and puffing at it when it stood outside the tank - and now, inside, he's ignoring it :roll:


----------



## Cinderwolf

I actually tore down the 5.5 to disinfect after loosing Oberon : (


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for super cutie & major show off Dandy.Changed his IAL for a new one and gravel vac'd.Dandy is always so good and just stays out of the way till the vac is finished,then he likes playing in the bubbles being poured in from the fresh water.Love this little boy! :thumbsup:

Also used the baster to get two pellets out of Captain's place.Ugh! I love this boy but he is so frustrating at feeding time most days.Anyway it's a small price to pay having to scoop pellets out each day as he is so good in every other way,just a bit dense unfortunately.
:doh!:


----------



## Gariana

Hmmm... well, Ossu had the right idea - the white candle holder just looked like a foreign object in the tank, so I took it out and replaced it with a lovely ceramic branch. Much more in theme with the rest of the stuff and has even more things to swim through.

And since I was already messing around in the tank, did a 50% water change.


----------



## Sadist

Did a water change on baby Sky's tank and added his plants back in (now clean from being in the oto tank over night).

Fed everyone mysis shrimp and blood worms.


----------



## BilboBetta

Gave Bilbo a partial water change today. After testing my tap water and finding it to test at 4.0 ppm ammonia/chloramine I decided on spring water. So will do 25% or so I will do another 25% water change in three or four days then maybe one more 25% early next week then settle in doing 50% twice a week. I hate changing his water chemistry but as nasty as this water tap water is, the change cant be any harder on him than living in the chemical soup it takes to knock the poison out of the tap water.


----------



## Sadist

Man, that's a lot of ammonia! I would make a thread about a safe way to deal with it. Spring water by itself doesn't have all the minerals they need.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for little Tike ,who it looks like is marbling from a bright yellow into a cellophane,I will miss his gorgeous yellow colour but of course love him whatever colour he ends up being.Since he started marbling he has become more outgoing and has grown much bigger too.It is really interesting to see. :thumbsup:

Gravel vac'd,replaced his IAL and wiped over his tank a little.Tike is such a sweetie,nothing bothers him.


----------



## Sadist

Another daily water change for the baby. My Kordon Fish Protector that Mousie mentions a lot came in, and I added it to all the tanks. Everyone was excited to get blood worms and/or mysis shrimp today.


----------



## BilboBetta

Just fed Bilbo his two breakfast pellets this morning. Not doing anything to his home today. Did give him a piece of frozen pea last night before his light went out.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Arrow.This little boy is really perfect,so sweet. His tank is always super easy to do,a nice gravel vac and replaced his IAL with a fresh one,all done.Such a great little boy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

Daily water change for baby Sky, and mid-week water change on the guppy/oto tank. With the breeder net in the way, I have trouble vacuuming the whole tank in one cleaning, so I do two tank cleans. It needs it with all those fish pooping and the messy oto food! I think I'll switch to wafers when the seaweed runs out.


----------



## countyrd419

Gave Patriot a water change.


----------



## Gariana

Bought a new crypt plant to put in the 33g community. The pot actually contained 7 or 8 plantlets, so every tank got a few :lol:


----------



## BilboBetta

Put the toe of a nylon stocking over the intake on the little Nat Geo power filter. It seems to be working fine. Slowed the flow but not enough to what I think would be a stress on the motor.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Boss,changed his IAL and gravel vac'd.Boss chased the vac,my finger & the bubbles.He is so cute! :mrgreen:

Also did a mini clean with the baster for my sweetie boy Dandy. :thumbsup:

And a baster mini clean for big boy Captain.


----------



## Darius359au

just tested the new partitioned tank and I now have an officially cycled tank with 0 ammonia ,0 nitrites and between 5 and 10 for the nitrates:thumbsup:

Also stuck some flourish root tabs in the new tank for the plants and also baffled the outlet for the filter,(I'd put filter wool in the nozzle to restrict flow but that was causing problems),5 minutes with filter foam sheet ,super glue gel and a pair of scissors got me this.

Zorro checking out the new addition on his tank space - the diffusion is working well ,he's got long fins and the flow barely moves him vs un modded where he gets shoved around his tank and has a hard time against the current!


----------



## Gariana

Added a bag of Seachem Purigen to the canister filter of the 33g. The massive piece of driftwood I have in that tank keeps staining the water dark brown - I don't mind the color, but my plants are beginning to suffer from lack of light.


----------



## Sadist

Water change day for all of the tanks. It was really hard to keep the guppy babies out of the siphon.

I also upgraded the hob filter on the 10 gallon to a more powerful hob filter. The old one was getting clogged with the oto's seaweed food, and I couldn't get it unclogged enough to get the motor running again. While I was at the store, I picked up some algae wafers for the otos to see if they'll eat them instead of the seaweed. I also saw a female guppy in the male's tank at the store and a juvenile fry starting to show its colors.

While I was in the area of new filters and getting the pothos roots out of the guppy tank, I went ahead and put all of the tiny pothos cuttings into the new filter back. The larger vines were transfered to Mrs. Fish's tank. I'm patiently waiting for the bank to finish my paypal money transfer so I can buy some floating plants for the old pothos area (even with the leaves out of the water, they were making some shade).


----------



## SplashyBetta

Gariana said:


> Added a bag of Seachem Purigen to the canister filter of the 33g. The massive piece of driftwood I have in that tank keeps staining the water dark brown - I don't mind the color, but my plants are beginning to suffer from lack of light.


I don't understand how tannins can steal THAT much light from plants. I would think visible light is the only wavelength affected by tannins in the water. Also tannins bind minerals which makes them much easier for plants to process so that should be helping them thrive more!


----------



## cfaye3char

Late night 100% water change for Vince, moved his decor around, trimmed some plants and added his IAL. No dinner tonight, breakfast in the morning. I found one very small snail in his tank....so far so good for the snail. I have larger ones in QT, maybe I will add them when Vince moves to a larger tank.


----------



## Sadist

Darius359au said:


> just tested the new partitioned tank and I now have an officially cycled tank with 0 ammonia ,0 nitrites and between 5 and 10 for the nitrates:thumbsup:
> 
> Also stuck some flourish root tabs in the new tank for the plants and also baffled the outlet for the filter,(I'd put filter wool in the nozzle to restrict flow but that was causing problems),5 minutes with filter foam sheet ,super glue gel and a pair of scissors got me this.
> 
> Zorro checking out the new addition on his tank space - the diffusion is working well ,he's got long fins and the flow barely moves him vs un modded where he gets shoved around his tank and has a hard time against the current!


I love your tank! I'm happy the baffle is working for your Zorro.


----------



## Gariana

SplashyBetta said:


> I don't understand how tannins can steal THAT much light from plants. I would think visible light is the only wavelength affected by tannins in the water. Also tannins bind minerals which makes them much easier for plants to process so that should be helping them thrive more!


I think you're right. I thought tannins were the culprit, but the main issue seems to be badly directed flow from the internal filter (I use it along with the canister filter for extra water movement). I adjusted it to a better angle, so we'll see.

I do like what purigen has done: the water still has a nice warm tint but it's no longer dark murky brown.

I also switched out a plant in the 33g - a sword I had for more than a year that just refused to grow. So I replaced it with a nice bushy blob of trident java fern.


----------



## Cinderwolf

I added anew blue and red hm boy! The 5.5 was sitting empty for a week or so after losing Oberon so suddenly, it was just begging for a new tenant! This boy came in on the shipment yesterday at work and he was jsut so pretty I had ot get him


----------



## Sadist

Awesome!

I turkey basted the fry tank and fed everyone mysis shrimp (just the heads for the fry). It was a big hit.

I found some micro crabs for sale online and suddenly regret trying guppies! The guppy tank will be too overstocked to add inverts in the mix.

Paypal finally received my money transfer, so I'm on the prowl for online purchases for the tanks. Plants, live food, trying to resist the micro crabs....


----------



## Crash

I made a filter barrier for my floaters using bendy straws


----------



## Sadist

Someone decided to eat some wafers, so I moved the wafers and wafer eaters to a different tank. I went ahead and fed everyone daphnia since the wafers made him bloated and my pregnant guppy was having problems.


----------



## mystima

Did a full water change on my 30 gal tank. Removed the sand substrate because it turned green. Had to wipe down all the walls of the tank, scrubbed the silk plants and the heater that was in it because it was green also. apparently i had some algae growing in there. It was a big mess. It took me a good 4-5 hours total to clean everything out. The fish were not happy with me...lol. I lost one molly in the process. I called him my Big Guy because he was so huge compared with the others. Put in some new gravel, made a new baffle for my filter, replaced the old rubber bands for the baffle. Got 3 female mollies and 3 female platys to go with the guys I had and 4 zebra danios and one pleco which is still small. So in all I have a total of 12 fish and 2 shrimp in the 30 gal tank and moved the 5 danios to the 10 gal with my girl.

When we first got her she was tiny and was so white from the stress of being in that tiny cup. She is now huge and a beautiful royal blue. Her points in her fins are longer as well.(not sure what to call them...she is a crown tail...lol)


----------



## stellenternet

I set up a new 10 gallon for my platy fry! They were an accident to have but I decided that I wanted to keep them so they were in a 5 gallon bucket but I set up a 10 gallon tank so they would grow better and be healthier! I'm so happy I finally have a proper setup.


----------



## LadyNightraven

Last night Yurei and Momo both got 50% water changes. I scrubbed algae off their silk plants and anubias plants, and I pinched a yellowing leaf off the larger anubias in Yurei's tank. I also scrubbed algae off the front of their tanks. The filter foam I was using to baffle Momo's filter was caked with algae with no hope of salvaging it, so I replaced the baffle. I also used the end of the soft toothbrush I use in the aquariums to poke holes in Momo's sand and stir it up a bit since it's quite a bit thicker than Yurei's sand. An inch and a quarter isn't too thick, right?

Today they've gotten their breakfast, and I turned up the heater in Momo's tank a smidge. It got below freezing here last night, but the house is still comfortable enough that we haven't turned on our heater yet. Gotta keep those betta tanks toasty though.


----------



## countyrd419

Scrapped off algae off from Patriot's tank and gave him a new filter cartridge change too. This week his tank will be trimmed for Christmas.


----------



## mystima

Today i added some new plants to both tanks. had to get creative with one of them as they are ferns. I cut some crafting mesh into circles small enough to fit into the terra cotta pots I have in them. Cut a slit in the middle to put the roots below the mesh and placed them in the pots. I then put a green ozelot in the larger tank.


----------



## fleetfish

When I started water changes yesterday I had to abort because I was out of Prime - VERY annoying! So this afternoon I stopped into an LPS and picked some up, and right overhead there were "extra" bettas in cups. And they were doubletails. Tiny, beautiful guys in all kinds of colours ... there was one copper boy that looked a bit lethargic and upon close inspection I noticed that he had bloody finrot. So I scooped him, and will treat him with BWE and AQ salt and of course, love. I don't know if he'll be adopted out or not, time will tell. 

Tomorrow I am planning on getting new live plants for the gals, or if that doesn't work out time to bleach the silk plants. May get java moss for the guys and possibly clay pots.

Noticed that my two marble boys are changing like crazy. The new HMPK boy is either steel or royal blue and Sweets is turning greenish ... love them, whatever colour they want to be. You be you, guys!


----------



## Sadist

Big water change day for everyone. I moved a plant into the oto tank to clean and droped a wafer in. I took pictures of all the baby fish. I should really get some pictures of the otos. They only time they seem still in the open is when they're drunk on food and resting on a plant or wafer.


----------



## Gariana

Did the weekly water change in the 33g. Decided to look at the purigen I put in the canister filter 8 days ago - it was dark brown! :shock: In little over a week! So I replaced it and now I'm trying to recharge the used stuff...


----------



## Crash

Had to move everything around in my divided 10 gal to better block the divider because Renji jumped into Pastel's side last night :/ Luckily he was caught just as he got over but it was more than enough to scare me half to death :lol:


----------



## Darius359au

Bad news - I'm cleaning a Diadom outbreak in my new tank:-(
Good news - I'm cleaning a Diadom outbreak in my new tank ,looks like it's now fully cycled from what I've read ,just need to keep cleaning till the bloom ends and everything's good :thumbsup:


----------



## Sadist

I tried to move some plants around to feed the otos -- one floating java fern in the fry tank decided to root onto the filter. I went ahead and left it instead of breaking the little rootlets.


----------



## fleetfish

Well I walk into my really local LPS to look for java moss they has dragon VTs, both genders ... oh my lord. DRAGON VTs <3333 

Tank wise, fed the girls and am thinking of how to rearrange them ... Peregrine stays where she is, Atalanta in the middle with the filter since she's been in there the longest and can take the current, and I am going back tomorrow to the LPS and getting one of those stunning dragon VT ladies to fill in the last area where Phoenix was. Also got some new Northfin pellets and frozens.

Finrot is still bugging the little DT boy, but he's feeling slightly better. Daily water changes, small amount of AQ salt, good high protein foods are what I usually do.


----------



## amyarizona

I needed to move a few gravel pebbles that got caught in a plastic plant so I did it with a plastic chopstick (one reserved for moving things in his tank)..... and Luna (my very friendly Half Moon Betta) came over and stood very still nearby. I was surprised- I thought he would move to another part of the tank but he stayed just a few inches away. 
When I feed him he often acts like he would like to be touched or eat the food out of my hand. I have never touched him but did stroke him lightly with the plastic chopstick. I hope I did not disturb his some coating and don't plan to do this on a regular basis but he is soon friendly and seems to lonely I did it this time.


----------



## splashabout

Put in some more decorations


----------



## Gariana

For the past week I've been experimenting with ferts to give my plants a boost. Not the easiest job to figure out what works and what doesn't. Also, fed everyone bloodworms today - now Ossu is strutting around huffing and puffing like he owns the place :lol:


----------



## Sadist

Found some kind of critter outbreak in the 10 gallon and posted about it. It looks like something the internet says is harmless, but I wanted to be sure! Right now, that tank doesn't have any predators, so I'll keep an eye on the critters.


----------



## BilboBetta

New water for both beta's today.


----------



## Rainbo

I'm waiting for the container of clean, treated, water to get room temp so that I can do a partial water change and I fed him a couple of bloodworms with his breakfast this morning.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oscar got a 50%, and so did Chloe, and Kip got downgraded to a 2.5. He's getting old, bless his heart. ❤


----------



## DangerousAngel

Got Kip put in the 2.5, and did a 50% for Chloe and Oscar yesterday. The rest of the water changes will have to wait until Sunday.


----------



## countyrd419

I decorated Patriots's tank for the Holidays early this morning.
The Christmas House was bought at Petsmart last year. 

Enjoy the photo.


----------



## Darius359au

Didn't actually do anything with my tanks today..But I did go shopping for Filter and Light for a new tank -I've just finished cycling the new partitioned tank now I'm setting up another one:shock:

My Father in Law had a 20 litre tank with a gold fish in it ,the fish had been in a pond but that got removed so the fish ended up in a tank ,unfortunately,(or fortunately given the lack of care the poor thing had),It's passed on and when I noticed the empty tank my Father in Law asked me me if I wanted it..Now I'm looking for space for another tank ,even narrowed the choices for a new fish between a Dragon or a Plakat from my local petbarn:lol::lol::thumbsup:


----------



## banana0217

I feel like I do so much with my tanks every day!
50% w/c for the baby in the 3 gallon (who I was pretty sure was female up until today...)
Second dose of Furan 2 for the 5.5 gal and a methylene blue bath for little Marius
And last dose of Paraguard for Enjolras in the qt/hospital tank...hoping to move him into the (divided) 5.5 gal with Marius once this course of antibiotics is done. If Marius's fin rot isn't resolved by then they might just switch places.


----------



## fleetfish

Did a 25% water change on the 10, rearranged dividers and added Holly. She's settling in well, though Atalanta is being a grump about having a new rival... she's like that, lol. Peregrine's eyes look much better and the swelling's gone down in both, though she still has cataracts - poor old girl. 

Excalibur's finrot is gone, I'm quite happy about that. He's still a little bit unsure of everything but he's eating like a piggy.


----------



## Sadist

My new plants came in! The quarantine tank was too small, so I had to put most of it in the 10 gallon.


----------



## Rainbo

I bought some silk, I think they're silk, plants last night and just got through putting them in the tank. I also picked up a Betta hammock so that also got added to the tank.


----------



## californiastarfish

Set up my 16 gallon sorority for bettas. I put 8 guppies in there...
The female bettas will go in once everything is cycled and once one of them recovers from velvet 😕


----------



## LittleStar

*Dig!*

I just swapped my decor around, I do that about once a month. Everyone digs it, even Pookie the cat : )


----------



## Olivia27

Bought a new live plant. This time micro swords. Seren is gonna love it


----------



## Sadist

Big water change for everyone and moved the fry to the 10 gallon. I have gammarus shrimp coming in any day now, and those are going to the quarantine/fry tank when they get here!


----------



## Gariana

Larger than normal water change for the 33g. Also added an extra pipe to the canister outflow, so it covers the whole back wall of the tank.


----------



## Olivia27

First day feeding bloodworm today. It's supposed to be yesterday but I chickened out. Ew. Just... Ew. Why is it that a creature so beautiful eats stuff so disgusting?


----------



## Sadist

It keeps those gross things from growing up into disease-spreading mosquitoes!


----------



## Olivia27

Sadist said:


> It keeps those gross things from growing up into disease-spreading mosquitoes!


Aha, thanks for that. I knew Bettas are the best <3 

Speaking of, I chickened out again. Brine shrimps it is.


----------



## SplashyBetta

Sadist said:


> It keeps those gross things from growing up into disease-spreading mosquitoes!


True bloodworms aren't mosquito larvae. Bloodworms grow up into non-biting midges of the family Chironomidae :-D


----------



## trilobite

I made some diy root tabs that look really trashy but they should help my plants.
Im also procrastinating water changes, crying over my broken barracks and sulking about my melting crypts...


----------



## Sadist

Bloodworms for the bettas and shrimp, frozen community formula for the guppy fry.


----------



## Darius359au

Fasting day for the boys and started on the new tank ,substrate ,gravel and plants all in


----------



## fleetfish

Said goodbye to one of my veiltail boys, Cinnebar. I got home today and he was tangled in his plants, gills all still and dead. Other than that I'm not sure what happened to him. I'll miss his fiery little spirit. 


Sooooo ... empty tank is empty.


----------



## Gariana

fleetfish said:


> Said goodbye to one of my veiltail boys, Cinnebar. I got home today and he was tangled in his plants, gills all still and dead. Other than that I'm not sure what happened to him. I'll miss his fiery little spirit.
> 
> 
> Sooooo ... empty tank is empty.


Oh, how sad. SIP, Cinnebar.
http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Gariana

Today was water change day for the smaller tanks. It's really hard to work when you have three extremely curious guppies trying to stick their little fishy noses into absolutely everything :lol:


----------



## Gariana

Whew! Did a major rescape in the 33g today that took nearly 4 hours to finish. Why? The huge gorgeous piece of driftwood I had started to rot and it was making a mess in more ways than one. So I replaced it with a nice rock formation and also changed the substrate into fine sand - the cories should love that. Really tired now...


----------



## dre

Gariana said:


> Whew! Did a major rescape in the 33g today that took nearly 4 hours to finish. Why? The huge gorgeous piece of driftwood I had started to rot and it was making a mess in more ways than one. So I replaced it with a nice rock formation and also changed the substrate into fine sand - the cories should love that. Really tired now...


So... I am cycling my new 30g tank. It's almost done (hopefully) and I saw some Julii Cory catfish that I really want, but in researching I see that sand is better for them. I really don't want to change out my gravel, especially since my tank isn't established. Did your cories do OK with gravel, or should I not buy the cories? Not sure what to do. Where did you get your sand? Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Vergil

Desperately trying to get rid of all the snail poop at the bottom of Lantia's tank. I've never added any but two types of those stowaways got in anyway and I've been trying to get rid of them before they destroy my frogbit. That and their poop is unsightly esp on a barebottom tank.

Also broke the lid on Lantia's tank so I'm going to the guy who made his tank and get a new one.


----------



## VillagerSparky

I almost killed my poor Betta today by doing to big of a water change, because I might just be the biggest idiot on Earth. Luckily however after a scare he seems ot be swimming again.


----------



## Gariana

dre said:


> So... I am cycling my new 30g tank. It's almost done (hopefully) and I saw some Julii Cory catfish that I really want, but in researching I see that sand is better for them. I really don't want to change out my gravel, especially since my tank isn't established. Did your cories do OK with gravel, or should I not buy the cories? Not sure what to do. Where did you get your sand? Any advice would be helpful.


The cories do fine in gravel - their barbel erosion is linked to bad water conditions, not sharp substrate. They do like shifting through sand when they have the chance but it's not mandatory for keeping cories.

I bought my sand from the LFS but you can also use regular play sand, pool filter sand and even blasting sand. Much cheaper options.


----------



## dre

Gariana said:


> The cories do fine in gravel - their barbel erosion is linked to bad water conditions, not sharp substrate. They do like shifting through sand when they have the chance but it's not mandatory for keeping cories.
> 
> I bought my sand from the LFS but you can also use regular play sand, pool filter sand and even blasting sand. Much cheaper options.


OK, thanks! My tank just finished cycling today, so I added white fin rosy tetras. Next will probably be the julii catfish or glofish.


----------



## LoveNeverFails

*Today I bought a five and a half gallon tank and a couple of new plants for my three female bettas. They absolutely love it!*


----------



## Darius359au

Water change day for Bernard ,Spud and Zorro.


----------



## Olivia27

Water change day for Seren also  added API Algaefix to start my battle against brown algae. Initially I went to Petco looking to pick up something made by Seachem, but oh well I guess as long as it's still silicate absorbing resin.

I also bought API Quick Start to experiment with (my new tank should be here soon) and New Life Spectrum pellets. Keep this up and I'll have to start eating off food stamps LOL


----------



## Gariana

Made another change in the 33g. The lights I had (2x24w T5 HO bulbs) were simply way too bright for my slow growing plants and I have been constantly battling with algae. So I replaced the bulbs with two 14w T5 NO bulbs. Much better to look at and hopefully enough for the plants.


----------



## Tourmaline

All 3 tanks got a 50% water change and vacuum, changed Azure's 3 gallon up a bit and added two more silk plants, and transferred Onyx the snail from my 5.5 gallon to my 10 gallon since its cycle is stable now.


----------



## Olivia27

Cleaned some brown algae off the tank wall and thermometer first thing in the morning. Removed pebbles, and fed the fish


----------



## Sadist

Big water change for all the tanks today, scrubbed algae from the algae-growing tank, fertilized all the plants, moved stuff around in the 10 gallon to get ready for the extra filter, accidently uprooted 90% of my anubias during tank cleaning and had to fix them. Daphnia day for everyone except the otos, who got an algae wafer.


----------



## dre

*White fin rosy tetras*

So two days ago my tank finished cycling and I bought 7 small rosy tetras only to get them home and discover that one had a black mark on its dorsal fin and the others did not. So after some research I believe I actually have 6 ornate tetras and one rosy tetra. Otherwise they look the same. I'm super excited about them. Very cute. Yesterday I put my betta in with them to see how things would go. Originally planned on adding betta after it's stocked. He swam up to the tetras and checked them out. Then he swam up and hid by the filter for awhile. The tetras hid on the other side of the tank and some hid in the castle for quite awhile. Then betta... Dr. Dre, swam around and checked out the tank by himself. I "lost" 2 of the tetras. Couldn't find them anywhere so they must've been in the castle even though I couldn't see them in there. After I returned Dre to his tank it took the tetras awhile to come out from hiding. I want to add glofish danios to the tank but have read the ornate tetras don't like raucous tank mates. So now I am considering 5 glofish tetras instead. Any suggestions? I also want to add 4 Julii Cory catfish and my tank would be quite full then. 30 g


----------



## Rainbo

25% water change, panicked about if I should have let the water set for a couple hours after adding the conditioner. I panicked AFTER I added the water to the tank:roll: Did some extra research and learned that so long as the conditioner removed chlorine, metals and chloramines it's best to not let it sit since matching the temp of the new water to the tank water is so important. Why or why do I always choose to do something then worry about if I had it right? My life would be so much simpler if I'd research first

Lucky's a funny little guy, he had to supervise the removing of the water, then when I was adding the new water he kept getting in the corner I was pouring the water causing me to stop and move to a new corner. After doing that a time or two he seemed to get upset and he started flaring. Crazy boy!:-D


----------



## Olivia27

First day feeding bloodworm today  also ordered some root tabs and liquid fertilizer for my plants


----------



## EdBetaRed

filled up tank for my all Female Betta tank. with substrate for plants and sand over, filled with water,placed in bog wood and stones, spent £30 UK pounds on new plants .. ouch LOL bought new testing kits.

My PH measures 6:5 but we have 7:2 from the tap 

Hooked up filters from established tank sat back and let the heater heat up,did I really watch a heater warm up ROFL ???? hahahahha !!

well... put a new set up together and got VERY over excited HAHAHAHAH !!!!

And got the staff at the LFS very happy to see me AGAIN as I spend a fortune every time I go in lately LOL


----------



## cfaye3char

Well had to clean out my snail tank, feed them the blanched zuccini and it made the water cloudy. I had no idea snails poop so much. I had been feeding them betta food which they liked, too bad the veggie clouded the water. Next I will try kale, wash it well and put in raw. I ordered a vacc. for the snail tank and Vince's tank. Also cuttlebone for snails should be coming in soon. Cleaned out Vince's tank added his IAL and for being a lovely boy got his blood worm treat. I have had a terrible cold, thru it all, nose and all took care of Vince and snails. Wow !!!


----------



## VillagerSparky

I have been cannibalising my old sponge filter to baffle my new internal filter. Seems to be doing quite a good job.


----------



## NickAu

I did a water change on my 100 gallon tank 50%.


----------



## Darius359au

Moded the HOB filter on the new tank ,sponge around the intake as a pre filter ,filter wool added as well as the cartridge - probably will get rid of the cartridge soon and fill the space with ceramic media instead.
Not sure if i'll continue with this filter or get a decent internal ,main hassle is size ,it's only a 20 litre tank so internal would need to be small..


----------



## DangerousAngel

Just cleaned up poop from the bottom. I need to top everyone off again, UGH I just did it yesterday!


----------



## NickAu

New plant $57. Photo of it in the tank to come


----------



## trilobite

$57!? what type of plant is it?

Im transferring babies into bigger tubs, theyll be pretty stoked to leave their little 2.5gs lol. Then water changes for everyone


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I was wondering the same thing Trilobite. Is it a rarer species of crypt? I know plant prices can be expensive here in Australia, but $57 seems pretty steep.


----------



## nightpacer

I got an Anubias Nana, some Wisteria, and a ton of Dwarf Hairgrass to add to my king tank.


----------



## NickAu

Its costs between $19 and $25 for a small bit of Anubias around here. I live in nothern NSW LBF and everything is expensive here, $22.90 fot 2,1 ounces of new Life Spectrum.

The guy i get my stuff from is on the expensive side but he only sells quality stuff.


----------



## DangerousAngel

fleetfish said:


> Said goodbye to one of my veiltail boys, Cinnebar. I got home today and he was tangled in his plants, gills all still and dead. Other than that I'm not sure what happened to him. I'll miss his fiery little spirit.
> 
> 
> Sooooo ... empty tank is empty.


I'm so sorry! (((hugs)))


I did 50%s in the 2.5s, then scooped poop and topped off the 5s.


----------



## amyarizona

I changed the water. It's only been 4 days but my little guy's tail was very ragged so I used Betta Fix and am changing the water twice a week and bought a heater.
After I changed the water I compared his tail to a photo I took of it two days ago and it looks fuller so I hope it will continue to grow back soon. It has been about 10 days since I bought and used the Betta Fix so it seems to have worked. Horray!


----------



## Olivia27

- Bought a better filter for my new tank
- Added 4 ppm of ammonia and 2.5 mL of API Quick Start
- Pellets day for Seren

Gee gosh, the excitement of cycling a new tank!  can't wait for it to be fully established!


----------



## NickAu

I cleaned the canister filter on my Betta tank, First time in months, I had to it was starting to make noises, OMG it was feral, On a brighter note I now have a bunch of shrimp I never knew about, They were happily living in the bottom of the canister, and the filter is nice and quiet again.


----------



## cfaye3char

Today my cuttlebone and small rock caves came in for my snails. So far they are crawling over the rocks but not going in the caves. So far moving around the cuttlebone but not eating it. I have had the snails about 3 weeks, looks like they are getting bigger. Vince I did a 50% water change added new plants, blood worm treats. Also I am trying to get Vince used to tank mates. I added 3 very small snails about 1/4 inch size so far so good, he looked at them very closely, I held my breath and he swam away. I am watching him with both eyes. My other snails are huge, don't think I will add those.


----------



## trilobite

Water changed freddy and sharkies tank today. Freddy has gone and dug 2 new holes and is feeling very impressed with himself... I accidently put a rock too close to hone of them and he wasnt happy about it...so now Ive got to find a new place for it lol


----------



## Olivia27

cfaye3char said:


> Also I am trying to get Vince used to tank mates.


Don't put your hopes up too high. There is nothing the human can do when a Betta is in a tank with other animals. *The fish* decide who lives. Just a reminder.


----------



## EdBetaRed

More plants for the all female tank and some nice rocks added, added some liquid fertilizers, noticed one of my WCMM seems to be gravid ;P


----------



## cfaye3char

*So sad !!!!*



Seren27 said:


> Don't put your hopes up too high. There is nothing the human can do when a Betta is in a tank with other animals. *The fish* decide who lives. Just a reminder.



I know, so sad, too bad that these fish have to be totally alone. Vince is very aggressive. It has been about 2 days and snails are still alive. I know this could change.


----------



## fleetfish

Fasting day/water changes for all except for the newest boy Rosebud (don't want to spook him again, he was terrified of everything yesterday) who is now eating like he's never eaten before, and coloured up to a lovely purple red multi


----------



## Tourmaline

It was bloodworm day for all of my boys! My newest addition, Rajah, doesn't seem to like anything I've given him to eat so far, including the bloodworms, NLS pellets, and Omega One Betta Flakes. He may be trouble to feed, but I'll give him a few more days and see if he gets hungry enough to eat something. I did a 50% water change for Merlin's tank, had to vacuum everything because of all the snail poop everywhere. Heavily debating adding some live plants to my 5.5 gallon, after seeing all the plant growth in my 10 gallon, I may do that very soon.


----------



## Olivia27

Fasting day for Seren and first time using a siphon for a mini 10-15% water change. I think my siphon is too big  the "up-and-down" motion suggested on the back of the box totally does nothing beside shaking up the fish. So I just scoop up water as if the head of the siphon is a bucket, and then hold it up high (I look like the Statue of Liberty...) so the water would drip down the tube. I feel like an idiot doing that but there's no way I can just dip out water on my smaller tank. Too many floaters!


----------



## NickAu

> I think my siphon is too big  the "up-and-down" motion suggested on the back of the box totally does nothing beside shaking up the fish.


Solution is one of these they cost about $3. 
http://i01.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/776/046/402/402046776_577.jpg


----------



## jess32247

lately it's been chaotic for my fish and there tanks because i'm in the process of redoing two 10g's and setting up another. today i took apart and removed the silicone'd divider in the the 10g i bought yesterday to exchange it for a different one tomorrow (bf is going to kill me for that oops), so i had to put the two boys living in that one in temporary containers and safely put them in my other two tanks to keep them warm. 

it's basically been musical chairs with the fish and tanks lately, but that should be finished in a few days after i set up the new 10g and wait for the silicone to dry on the divider. can't wait for it to be over, but then i have to spend a fortune new decorations and plants haha.


----------



## Olivia27

NickAu said:


> Solution is one of these they cost about $3.
> http://i01.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/776/046/402/402046776_577.jpg


OMG that's awesome! Where can I buy that?


----------



## Darius359au

NickAu said:


> Solution is one of these they cost about $3.
> http://i01.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/776/046/402/402046776_577.jpg


Nice ,I need to get one for my partitioned tank - I've got the same problem as @seren27 with a siphon that's too big :-(


----------



## cfaye3char

Well 2 full days, snails are still moving. I went to the LFS and picked up a floating Betta log, Vince loves that thing so do I. I enjoy watching him swim thru it and resting in it. Little things in life count, LOL. Well my vacuum came in I will be using it at the next water changes for Vince and my snail tank. Petco is coming to my town, waiting to see what they have in store, will save some money to buy, buy, buy. I hope they don't put the LFS people out of business, they are nice.


----------



## Olivia27

cfaye3char said:


> Well 2 full days, snails are still moving. I went to the LFS and picked up a floating Betta log, Vince loves that thing so do I. I enjoy watching him swim thru it and resting in it. Little things in life count, LOL. Well my vacuum came in I will be using it at the next water changes for Vince and my snail tank. Petco is coming to my town, waiting to see what they have in store, will save some money to buy, buy, buy. I hope they don't put the LFS people out of business, they are nice.


Don't worry, major chain stores will never beat privately owned mom-and-pops store. There's simply a different feel to each store. I go to Petco for easy stuff like tank ornaments and pellets. With stuff I need to ask questions about, like live plants and chemicals, LFS it is.


----------



## EdBetaRed

Started to crank up the heater toward 80 degrees. Boiled up some Indian Almond leaves to make natural tannin extract. My Juwel Rio 240 all Female betta is sarting to take shape.

Noticed some nice new buds appearing on my newer plants too, Its a jungle in there !

Fingers crossed I wont have to divide the tank and it will work out with a nice big space.


----------



## Sadist

Good luck!

I moved Sky's IAL to the shrimp tank. Everyone got a water change (I did some last night, Stripey the snail told me the nitrates were too high for her). Everyone got wingless fruit flies for breakfast.

My crayfish and assassin snail are out for delivery. It's rainy and yucky out there, and I really hope the delivery person rings the door bell instead of leaving the package against the garage door like normal.


----------



## Olivia27

Today is supposed to be pellets day, but just to celebrate the fact that I'm no longer disgusted of blood worms I decided to feed bloodworms. Here's Seren the Pig stubbornly trying to fit one last blood worm in her full little belly 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSz8gfVfokg

(( don't worry I removed it in the end  ))


----------



## Sadist

What a silly little piggy!

I did blood worms last night and this morning. Even the new snail and crayfish at some.


----------



## Olivia27

Aaand it's pellets day! Yay! Also 25% water change day, first day trying out root tabs and first-time using Flourish in the currently-cycling 2.5 gal. Checked my tracking number and the $8 25w adjustable mini heater should be here by Friday. Let's see if it's indeed too good to be true. If not, I'm seriously advertising the eBay seller to anyone I know


----------



## NickAu

Wasted $40 on a floating Betta cave, My fish hates it and is flaring like mad at it.


----------



## cfaye3char

NickAu said:


> Wasted $40 on a floating Betta cave, My fish hates it and is flaring like mad at it.


Oh no !!! I am so sorry they don't like the floating cave, I guess each fish has its feelings. Mine loves his and the snails also. PM me if you want to sell it, I feel sorry for you. Things are so expensive where you live. 

Well I did a 75% water change on Vince's tank and the snails, removed all animals, slowly introduced them to new tank water. I removed all animals because I used the vacuum for the first time, cut my water changes by 30 min. It worked great once I got it started, I am going to get a squeeze bulb to put on it, hard to get started, got a mini vacuum. Amazon.com I think has some good fish supplies at fairly good prices.


----------



## NickAu

I did a 50% water change on my 100 gallon live bearer tank even vacuumed some of the gravel.



> Oh no !!! I am so sorry they don't like the floating cave,


Me too, However madam prefers to sleep in the plants.

*Zoo Med Floating Betta Log*


----------



## Sadist

I was trying to feed the tiny pieces of the last of the thawed blood worms to the remaining guppy fry when an upside down ghost shrimp (hanging from the floating plants) nabbed the food! Silly pigs.

Everyone got the rest of the thawed blood worms, and the bettas also got some wingless fruit flies for lunch.


----------



## jess32247

not today but yesterday (or the day before?)- i was finally able to setup my third 10 gallon tank! now everyone is comfortable and unstressing in there divided 5g of space, esp the two that had to held in a small container for a few days. they all look visibly happier and brighter, so i'm happy too. ^^


----------



## bonkers4bettas

hey betta owners i just got a new tank 20l but i wanna divide tank i have watched videos on youtube but i just wanted a simple way of dividing my tank :] any help
???


----------



## jess32247

bonkers4bettas said:


> hey betta owners i just got a new tank 20l but i wanna divide tank i have watched videos on youtube but i just wanted a simple way of dividing my tank :] any help
> ???


i divided my three 10g tanks all the same way- with aquarium silicone, plastic sewing canvas, and binder bars. these are the exact binder bars i use if you aren't sure what they are. it took me a few tries to find a store they were sold at but they ended up being sold at a couple dollars stores around me. 

it's very easy to divide your tank with these, just silicone the binder bars where you want them and give it 24-48 hours to dry and set. then cut the plastic canvas down to the size you need it at and slide it in place!

by the way- i would definitely silicone the bars into place. i've seen videos and pictures where some people don't but honestly it makes me too nervous to leave it unsecure, espeically since one of my boys found a way to get into the other side of the tank when it wasn't silicone'd. it wasn't fun finding them fighting as soon as i turned my back, lol


----------



## EdBetaRed

Made a water defusing device for my filter to reduc flow from one of the many you tube video.


----------



## Olivia27

Bought a new plant. Again. Oh holy hell. Somebody stop me from going plant-crazy!


----------



## EdBetaRed

More plants for me too, bought a divider but it was horrible and flimsy when I put it together


----------



## NickAu

> Bought a new plant. Again. Oh holy hell. Somebody stop me from going plant-crazy!


Nope, you know my feelings when it comes to spending money on fish keeping? Spend till it hurts as long as it makes you happy and provides a good home for your fish.


----------



## Olivia27

Technically I don't need any more plants than what I have right now. But I suppose I have reached that stage where I no longer buy plants because I need them to manage nitrates. I just buy them because they're fun! 

And of course that AquaBid sale is going on tomorrow lol good day to get me some anacharis, wisteria or some tall fern I suppose XD all on top the crypt and pygmy chain sword that is being shipped my way!


----------



## NickAu

I added 6 Albino Cories that I got as a Christmas gift to the tank. Right now they are inspecting every leaf on every plant, I dont think the poor things know what a plant is.

Photos to come


----------



## DZIM

Bought two pieces of aquarium decor on eBay, since I received some money from Christmas.

Got this:










And this:










While I find the vast majority of aquarium decor tacky, I _am_ a huge fan of bones, fossils, and natural history, so these were a great find. They will make fantastic additions to my betta's currently bare tank (it has one minuscule cloth plant). 

Truthfully, though, the piece I wanted was this:










But at 6 inches high, I feared it would be too large for my 3 gallon tank. Ah, maybe one day...

Now just need to get live plants and maybe a few small pieces of driftwood.


----------



## NickAu

As promised.


----------



## Hallyx

Nice job, Nick. Just the right amount of top-cover and bottom jungle-ation. I'd love to live in there.

I see you use point-source lighting. So do I. Makes for a very dramatic affect.


----------



## NickAu

Thanks, I know I can be a PINTA suggesting members get lots of plants including floating ones, But I do practice what I preach. I now have 18 fish in an 18 gallon tank. 1 Betta, 6 Corys, 9 Kuhlis a Mystery snail and a baby BN, oh and who knows how many shrimp.


----------



## banana0217

A few days ago, but I did water changes on both tanks and did a bit of a betta shuffle. Marius went to the 3 gal, Enjolras went to his section of the 5.5, and Grantaire went to Enjolras's previous section. Pulled all fake plants out of the 5.5 and did some trimming and replanting of the live ones. I need to order more plants ASAP because Enjolras's half is now a little sparse, even with the trimmings from the plants in the other half and the 3 gal.


----------



## Olivia27

Started the day with feeding everyone in the house. 2 pellets for Seren, 2 for skinny sickly Merah and just one for finicky Karmac. And then there's water change for both the foster boys, parameter check on the empty 2.5, and more water change for the permanent tanks. And then finally some cold milk and cereal. Trimmed the planted 5.5, and then realized it's time for Merah's Methylene Blue bath again. Prepared the bath, scooped him in, sat there staring at the bowl because it doesn't have a hood or lid, and finally returned him to the tank. Right after that, the sun is already high up on the sky and I haven't even showered yet.


----------



## Vizja13

Backstory: I just got back home from College after transferring from out of state to in state, and am living at home for a semester. Dad was taking care of my 10 gallon while I was away. 

Did a huge water change and scrubdown on the 10g community (no bettas). Poor tank was COVERED in algae, and only two glowlight tetras had survived (miraculously). Changed filter media, scrubbed out all the algae, removed a fake plant that had gotten some rust...I'm ashamed of how bad it had gotten. Dad is fired from all fish activity but helping haul buckets. 

Went to petsmart for water conditioner (I had enough for 1g past my WC), a replacement fake plant, and filter cartridges. Walked out with two glowlights, two neons, and two zebra danios...and a betta (shocker). Pastel HM male. Also got him a Marimo ball. Filled my 5.5g desk tank for the betta. Slowly introduced (well, still working on with the tropicals) the fish to their new tanks. Added a black paper backdrop to the 5.5 to go with the black gravel. Pastel betta looks lovely and is exploring his new home. Added new/replacement plant to 10g. 

Yeah, today was rather damp.


----------



## NickAu

I added about 20 live mosquito wrigglers to the tank, They lasted a few minutes before my Betta hunted them down, Please note I breed the wrigglers.


----------



## Olivia27

Went to Petco for thermometers, came back with a bunch of lemon bacopas XD classic me LOL they're sitting in my 2.5's filter now. 6 stems for $3.49? You got me.

Bloodworms day in the house today. Fat Seren only got one, along with one NLS pellet. Merah got 4, EE got 2, Karmac got 3. Parameter check on the 2.5 again. Ammo 0 nitrite 0.25, skipped nitrates test. Last test fetched 20. Since I did a 25% today I assume it's still around that. Seems like my tank is finally ready after all  x


----------



## Hallyx

NickAu said:


> I added about 20 live mosquito wrigglers to the tank....


Summmmertiiiimmmme -- when the wrigglers are eeeeasyyy
Fish are jumpin' ......etc


----------



## NickAu

*Hallyx*

I hope to get enough this summer so I can freeze a bunch. Last year I had 90 ice cubes worth. Standard size ice cube about 20 wrigglers each.


----------



## Darius359au

tank cleans for everyone ,then a tug of war with Eroll over a piece of frontinalis moss...-Idiot fish was swimming around with a piece of moss sticking out of his mouth,(about the same length as his body),tried to pull it out and he hung on,then kept trying to grab it after I got it from him..:shock:.


----------



## Kaxen

Cleaned the tanks.

It's really obvious I slacked while my family was on a long vacation because I do lazier water changes when I have to lug the water myself.

x_x dat filter media was very dirty. 

Also had to clip a lot of plants because my new plants are still acclimating to the new aquarium.


----------



## NickAu

I got a SeaChem Ammonia alert disk for my tank and put it in, Only to watch my Betta trying to destroy it for the next 5 minutes.


----------



## Sadist

Hahaha! Love the betta attacking the ammonia alert disk!

I topped off the tanks since our house is so cold in the winter. We've managed to get the fireplace working this year, which has kept some rooms warm. The fish room doesn't get any of that, though. 

I moved a small space heater into the fish room (my library/office/supposed to be formal dining room) to try to help out. The tanks are all fine temp-wise (76-78) except for baby Sky (70!), who needs it the most. All of my back-up heaters are not adjustable, so I'm a little hesitant to put one in to help out. I may try it during the day and see what happens.

Also mixed up some new wingless fruit fly food, and tomorrow I can put some flies in there to start breeding.


----------



## LittleStar

So sorry about that, feel better soon!
It's vitamin day here so we're doing supplements - people and fish!


----------



## Olivia27

Bloodworms day in the house. Mini water change for Seren, and a whole lotta acclimation going on as I took in two boys in the same day. My own boy Volga is still so stressed I actually feel bad for him  my foster Fiery got a faulty heater. So less than an hour after bringing him home from Petco I gotta walk back and pick up another heater. Don't you just LOVE presets?? I so wish I can put adjustables on all my foster tanks, but I haven't won that lottery yet =\


----------



## Sleepykitty

Today I did a bit of reorganizing in my tank and then did a thorough cleaning of the sand with a turkey baster for about an hour. Getting white sand was a mistake. It looked really nice at first but now it just ALWAYS looks dirty. After that hour of cleaning it still doesn't look much better though it definitely IS judging but the amount of gunk I extracted from it.

I got a new betta today after Ra's passing, his name is Comet and he's a zippy little guy who tries to eat anything that he doesn't know what it is. If it's new he will try to put it in his mouth. For example, the coconut cave. It did not fit at all but he tried anyway. Also, sand clumps. He immediately spit them out. And then all the plants but he didn't like them either. So far he hasn't gone after either of the nerites that I've noticed (he flared up at one of them but that's about it) so I'm HOPING that he decides that they are acceptable tank mates and doesn't straight up murder them on me.

Comet is a beautiful little blue and orange halfmoon doubletail plakat.


----------



## Sadist

Mid week mini-cleans, everyone got bloodworms for breakfast. I transfered some of my wingless fruit flies to the new container. I have a bunch of baby ones that should become adults soon, and when that happens, I'll move those over, too. The old jar is becoming a bit smelly.


----------



## Olivia27

Tank musical chairs with the fosters. Fiery moves to Marble's, and Marble moves to Fiery's. Also water change day for all the fosters and bath day for two out of three. Plant order arrived, so I spent some time putting them in. In a minute I will attempt my first water change with Volga. This should be fun.


----------



## nixie

Super excited just fixed up my loki's tank with some live plants my very first planted tank


----------



## Bobioden

Redid my tank as I felt it was a bit too crowded. Can't wait fro the plants to grow in. 
Also did my daily water change. 

Before:








After:


----------



## cfaye3char

I just got a shipment of plants in, did a 50% water change on Vince's tank added in the new plants. Gave him some blood worms. Cleaned the snail tank and added in some plants. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## NickAu

Bobioden

I love the after shot. What are you using for the floating cave? 
I use a plastic pots, they float.
I have 3 of these with the bottom cut out scattered around the top of my tank my Betta loves swimming from 1 to another. 
http://www.providentliving.org.nz/wp-content/uploads/pots.jpg


----------



## Bobioden

NickAu said:


> Bobioden
> 
> I love the after shot. What are you using for the floating cave?
> I use a plastic pots, they float.
> I have 3 of these with the bottom cut out scattered around the top of my tank my Betta loves swimming from 1 to another.
> http://www.providentliving.org.nz/wp-content/uploads/pots.jpg



Thanks, I like the after also.

That is actually a sponge that covers the flow coming into the tank. The current was too strong so this slows it down. There is actually a cave in the bottom of the Driftwood that Thunder has gone into a few times. I like the pot idea, I will have to give it a try.

Bob


----------



## NickAu

Just make sure it is a thin walled pot like in the photo otherwise it might not float.

Also when you cut the bottom off run some sandpaper or a cigarette lighter around the edge so its not sharp.


----------



## jess32247

i just spent 2-3 hours planting one of my tank for the very first time, have admit i'm not looking forward to planting the rest of them haha. it looks no where near as amazing as everyone else's /looks at Bobioden's/ but it's a start. honestly i just want it to get overgrown so no one can see how horribly i placed everything haha.

the heater was off for a while so i'm waiting for the water to warm up again before adding the boys back to it. i have to switch everyone to new sections so that's going to be interesting lol


----------



## Olivia27

Well my crypt undulata and pontederiifolia arrived. Seller was kind enough to include a baby crypt p. <3 used the potted undulata to cover my crypt spiralis from view. I love all plants but this one IMO looks weird ._. Got it on a buy 5 for $5 deal though so I can't complain. The ponti (that's how I call it anyway) goes to my 5.5. Set it down, stared at it, moved it, stared at it, rinse and repeat. Ended up moving almost all the plants in the tank. Now the curved ludwigia r. arches over my Roman pillars ornament, and the Pennywort is planted horizontally except for the very tip of the plant so it has that creeping look. Banana plant moves back, creating spot for pygmy chain sword I have on the mail. I also have a crypt wendtii (my sixth) coming but not sure yet where to put it. Oh well. I'll figure something out. No matter what I do my tank will never look as awesome as most people's anyway XD


----------



## Sadist

Mine aren't really planned or scaped very well, either. I see an open spot, I put a plant there when I can afford a new one


----------



## torileeann11

All 4 tanks got water changes and gravel vaccs today.


----------



## Detectorist

Siphoned debris out of the 1g tank.


----------



## VillagerSparky

I cleaned my tank again, and this time didn't kill anything! Woohoo. I also took the time to adapt my sponge filter to use ceramic rings as well as sponge.


----------



## Tourmaline

50% water change for two of my 5 gallon tanks, and one 3 gallon tank. I treated my rescue boy for the first time with a MB bath. I divided my 10 gallon after giving away my community fish, moved a new boy in, and did a 30% water change on the tank. Also, bloodworm day! The new guy has to miss out on it, he'll get some next week.


----------



## Hallyx

VillagerSparky said:


> ... I also took the time to adapt my sponge filter to use ceramic rings as well as sponge.


Tell us about that, Sparky. Would you?


----------



## Detectorist

Took my HM back to Petco and exchanged him for a nice Butterfly Betta.


----------



## VillagerSparky

Hallyx said:


> Tell us about that, Sparky. Would you?



I saw a few youtube videos of people making moving bed filters from a bottle, so I used that method but with the rings, shrunk my sponge filter down by half and attached the two together. I have no idea if it is helping yet, but I'll keep you informed, plus I need to do a few extra things to it to totally finish it off.


----------



## Hallyx

I think I like that: fluid-bed, sponge filter. Got pics?


----------



## VillagerSparky

Here it is as it stands, but I still need to do some improvements on it.


----------



## DZIM

Changed the water. Wiped down the inside of the tank, then wiped down all of the decor. Sieved the gravel a bit. 

Squeezed out the 14 Marimos to remove detritus. A bizarre thing was happening with one of them. During feeding, Eclipse missed one of his pellets and it fell on the Marimo. Over the next few days it seemed that the Marimo began sucking the pellet into itself. Every time I looked it, the pellet was embedded deeper. Weird.

Propagated two pieces of Anacharis into 4 pieces. Propagated a large, multi-branch stem of Moneywort into 3 pieces. Both had started overgrowing the tank and breaking the surface. The Moneywort in particular looked stressed, with several dead leaves, which I pruned off. Hopefully it'll do better now that it's in smaller sections. After propagating, I bound the Moneywort and Anarcharis to large stones with fishing line. 

Mounting the plants to the stones was a difficult process, but well worth it. Inserting them back into the substrate was ridiculously easy once mounted. The plants look great now that they fit in the tank again.

When it comes time to re-bind the plants, may use suction cups instead of stones. Keeping the line around the rocks was the most difficult part. Something like this could be used: http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Pcs-Aquar...hash=item5d5da4b5ab:m:mcob7Rz5R-w1rnS7kM3PiJQ


----------



## nixie

Just found out my mermaid ornament is a bubbler


----------



## Detectorist

Did a 50% water change for my 1g tank. New Betta doing fine.


----------



## kitkat67

Finally worked up the courage to do an ammonia test on my neon green tank...surprise! It's zero!


----------



## NickAu

I had to re house the Corys because Madam was starting to attack them. I must have the meanest Betta on the planet, she even attacked a ceramic green frog.


----------



## jess32247

not quite in my tank yet, but i ordered another plant package off of aquabid again.  the poster said it fills 35-40g, so i'm hoping i can fit everything in my other two ten gallon tanks. the 10g plant package i bought from them last week stuffed one of my 10g's, so this one is going to be interesting haha. i also bought a pack of ten frogbit, ten dwarf water lettuce, and ten water spangles that should be here soon too.

my tanks are going from sparsely planted plasic to jungles of live plants almost overnight, lol


----------



## NickAu

> my tanks are going from sparsely planted plasic to jungles of live plants almost overnight, lol


Once the plants settle in watch your water quality improve.


----------



## jess32247

NickAu said:


> Once the plants settle in watch your water quality improve.


i can imagine why! can't wait till the rest of the plants to get here, even though i'm almost broke two days after my paycheck. no regrets though haha.


----------



## Polkadot

Fed all the boys and mooned over my gorgeous new purple & pink Giant HMPK boy Lotus.  Love this sweet boy! :mrgreen:


----------



## DZIM

Polkadot said:


> Fed all the boys and mooned over my gorgeous new purple & pink Giant HMPK boy Lotus.  Love this sweet boy! :mrgreen:


Very nice. Love marble-colored fish.


----------



## kitkat67

NickAu said:


> Once the plants settle in watch your water quality improve.


 After I added salvinia I saw ammonia go from 8 to 0 in a week!


----------



## Polkadot

DZIM said:


> Very nice. Love marble-colored fish.


Thanks DZIM,yes he is a beauty. :-D


----------



## shmac

(First post on the forum...whee!)

Checked out my boy today and he had a split in his tail...took out what I believed to be the offending decoration and gave him a big ol water change to keep things fresh so he can heal. Pretty bummed about the ornament, though. Just bought the flowerball cave from petco and filed down the rough edges, but I guess I missed some. Oh well.


----------



## Witchipoo

I'm getting ready to get armpit deep in my sorority tank, lol. Want to rearrange, and got a couple of terracotta flower pots to make caves with. 
I just sent my rescue off to his new home, so I moved Fion into that 5 gallon, his was a used acrylic that was so scratched up I couldn't see my gorgeous peacock in there. It was driving me crazy, I have to be able to see them clearly. That's my project for the afternoon.


----------



## BettaStarter24

That plant package is tempting but I 1)Don't have the money and 2) Kill any plants I look at just by trying to do what I'm supposed to.


----------



## NickAu

I did a water change on my tank, Ran out of Easy Life and was forced to use Prime personally I hate Prime It stinks and I notice my Betta seems uneasy if I use it. 
Just ordered a bottle on Ebay. 
This stuff is da bomb.
*Easy-Life Water Conditioner 500ml Aquarium Fish Tank Plant Bacteria FREE FREIGHT*


----------



## SydneyA

I switched out any plastic plants left with silk since I made a petco stop. Added moss balls to three tanks and set up a new tank for my new "King" betta. I have 5 tanks in all.


----------



## Detectorist

Suctioned almost 1/2 gallon of water out and replaced it. Betta seems happy.


----------



## NickAu

I traded my female for a male

See photos here.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6965337#post6965337


----------



## Sadist

Today is bloodworm day. Trying to health and fatten up a walmart boy to rehome. He seems to have more health problems than I noticed at the store, though, so I may have to keep him.


----------



## VanessaPinTN

Just got the water change ready. Waiting for it to come down to temp before I bring Ollie's tank out to suction and change the water.

Last order of tank supplies coming in today so maybe I can get the 5 gallon tank up and start cycling it tonight or tomorrow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## countyrd419

I going to give Patriot some fresh water later on today.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Nothing planned for tanks today but I am starting to move fish back to school tomorrow, finishing up that on Sunday. Moving my little tanks tomorrow, big tanks on Sunday.


----------



## Witchipoo

I put the new girl in the sorority this morning, fed her, cupped her, then released her while the rest of the girls were eating their breakfast. Got the little fin biter out of jail and released Her back in to the sorority too. The new girl is quite a bit bigger than anyone else in there. Fin biter swam up behind her and was going to take a chomp, but new girl swung around and flared at her. The look on her face was so funny! She hasn't done that again! I rearranged all the plants and caves too. So far they're all busy exploring. Spent most of the morning watching them. Fin biter seems to have learned her lesson. Now there are seven little jewels in my tank.


----------



## Olivia27

Went to Petco just to check out the local shelter's adoption event. Played with puppies, and later made the mistake of exploring the live plants section. Came home with a bag of green wendtii and green rotala. At the same time my SNE order arrived, so I ditched my plan to finish up all my course readings and did some aquascaping instead XD I promise I'll get everything done tomorrow. 

Anyway. I used Seachem Flourish Glue to stick riccia into my Zoo Med Betta Log, covering the rough parts inside. On top of the log is my string of green wendtii. Somehow their roots intertwine to the point the plants form a line the same length as the Betta log ._. and then the baby crypt pygmaea goes into the substrate. My oh my aren't they a nightmare to plant. Those, and the baby green rotala going into Seren's tank. Nightmare >< I'm SO switching to sand on my fourth tank next semester!

Other than that it's gravel vac day for the actual tanks and water change day on the critter keepers. The red boys go for their MB-AQ bath, and then fed brine shrimps because yesterday they had pellets. On the flip side my permanent residents get pellets, because yesterday they had brine shrimps. Someday I'm gonna lose count on who eats what on which day ._.


----------



## NickAu

Other than feed my fish I did nothing, It seems my new boy just loves Atisons Betta Pro, I fed him 3 pellets this morning and you should have seen the show he put on begging for more, He also likes NLS but spits Hikari out.


----------



## Polkadot

Got a big box full of anubias (some on driftwood and some big stem pieces) for my bettas tanks. They love them and have been playing among the leaves all day,some are so big they already reach the top of the biggest tanks. They look great and my bettas are very happy with them,so am I. Very posh!


----------



## NickAu

Just a water change 50%, New Betta was fine with it getting in the way of everything, He showed no fear or stress.


----------



## LittleStar

So happy your new Betta is well adjusted in his amazing new home Nick!

Well today I'm setting up a new 5.5 G at a friends house and they are going to take two girl Guppys and a snail off my hands. I want another girl Betta so searching around...


----------



## SplashyBetta

50% water change and a plant trimming for Mochi, moved one of the large enough guppy fry into the 20g, and now I'm off to do a water change on the shrimp jar.


----------



## Kaxen

Tried pulling off hair algae with tweezers, but Nick kept thinking this meant feeding time and getting in the way.


----------



## BettaMommaHeather

We completely reset the ten gallon tank today. Put the undergravel filter in it and the tank divider in. Both boys are loving their living arrangement, even Bruce seems happier, which makes me smile. We also picked up an unexpected addition, and he is in the small tank acclimating. Tested all the water in all the tanks and all is good.


----------



## Olivia27

Paid the trans shipper, lived off free employee meals for the rest of the month. Nuff said.


----------



## VanessaPinTN

Tested 5 gallon tank. Nitrites 0, nitrates 0, ammonia close to 0.25, so 50% water change. Added a little over half a tablespoon of AQ in the fresh water for the entire tank.

Also stopped at the only local aquarium store today after work. Picked up an Amazon sword, 2 anubias nanas and a giant ball of java moss.


----------



## EdBetaRed

Ordered my 3rd tank lol a 10 Gallon grow out tank.


----------



## NickAu

> Added a little over half a tablespoon of AQ in the fresh water for the entire tank.


Why? What are you treating?


----------



## SydneyA

Tested water on cycling tanks. Swore a little. Then did water changes and prime on all those that needed it. Fed everyone blood worms and replanted what my giant betta dug up. Went to dollar tree and got mini coke glasses to serve as smooth caves and then watched a bunch of bettas love them.


----------



## VanessaPinTN

NickAu said:


> Why? What are you treating?


When I brought him home from the pet store 3-ish weeks ago, i had added some AQ to his temporary tank which was 1.5 gallons, to help him handle the osmotic shock of the ride, the acclimation, and fresh warm water. 

When I set up the 5 gallon on Monday night, I forgot to add any, even to try to wean him down. He hasn't been himself the last 36 hours. I'm going to wean it down over the next week or two and hopefully I can stop the AQ.


----------



## kedi

After reading a whole bunch of annoying news, social and economic articles.
I rolled my chair over to the tank. Said Hi to everyone. And just gazed at it till I forgot about things.


----------



## fleetfish

Ordered some IAL off Amazon - just a 10 pack, but I'm so happy I've found some that are affordable. I'm going to put them to good use, mainly just to have for emergencies.

Today was water change day and found my method for tanks with gravel - usually I'm not a gravel/substrate person but I'm branching out, lol. Beast was a brat, Shasta just swam into the cup, and Sapphie was skittish about what was happening but in the end I just let him stay while I did a 90% instead of a full and he was okay with that.

My young SD boy, Kaneonuskatu, flopped onto the carpet as I was putting him back in his cleaned tank ... I kind of freaked out, but he's fine.

I've got an empty space in my 10g girl tank ... poor Peregrine, she died sometime last night. I'll miss her big, sweet googly eyes looking up at me.


----------



## VanessaPinTN

70% water change to both tanks, had to pull the moss away so poor Ollie could get out lol my Stability arrived a minute ago so maybe I can get the sponge filter in Ollie's tank cycled now. 

Spent last night at work looking up schoaling fish and ADF in case I decide not to divide a 10g-20g for more bettas lol


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Boss.He is loving his anubias jungle,some of the leaves are huge so he has extra leaf hammocks up the top.He also loves hiding behind the driftwood and swimming out to the front quickly when I walk over,lol. :mrgreen:

Fed all the boys and checked their tank temps.


----------



## Olivia27

First gravel vac day for Willow. Happy to report it didn't bother her at all. Poor girl was glass-surfing all morning  not sure why. I covered the tank with my coat and it seems to stop for now. Also 70% wc on the fosters' critter keepers, and a small 10-15% on the 5.5 gal. Parameter check on the empty 3.3 gal reads 0 ammo, 1 nitrite and 5 nitrates. If only those nitrites can hurry up and go away that would be great. Merah is sick of his 0.75 I'm sure.

In another news, Merah either started fin biting or his fin rot has awakened from the dead. So we're back on MB/AQ baths every other day. *heavy sigh* 

Also: in celebration of Groundhog Day sale, I'm *possibly* bringing home a fourth. It is only when I got into fish-keeping that I realize I probably skipped a class on self control growing up.


----------



## SydneyA

It's ok Saren, I missed that self control class too.


----------



## Witchipoo

It was actually yesterday, I made my first divider from materials I got from hobby lobby and office depot, for roughly $4! Then I put my two new girls in. It works perfect!


----------



## NickAu

I tried to take a photo of my betta but he just wont co operate.

Photos here http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=646873


----------



## Sadist

Fed everyone mysis shrimp today.


----------



## NickAu

Cleaned the filter and found about 20 shrimp happily living in it.


----------



## SydneyA

I fed everyone shrimp and spirulina cubes. I moved 5 of the small tanks to my desk and off the kitchen counter (the desk is now a fish shelf in my dining room), untangled miles of cord without getting zapped, then did water changes/testing and medicated and water changed my sick guy and medicated him. It's been a busy fish day!


----------



## Witchipoo

I got a glass top for the divided 10 my two new girls are in. I also picked up some black sand for their tank. The sand in there is white and I can't find them! 
I'm pretty proud of myself, I refrained from bringing home 3 tiny tiny babies from petco. It was all I could do to leave them there. I have to control myself, I'll have plenty of Vincent babies in a couple of months. But, those babies! I was in tears when I left petco. So, I'm getting ready to do WC on 2 ten gallons, a 15 and two two and a halves.while I'm at it I'll replace the white sand in Bianca and Beatrice tank with black so I'll stop having heart palpitations every time I look over there!
Time to get to it.


----------



## stellenternet

I was at my LFS and I was buying live plants for my 10 gallon. When it came time to pick out a hood, I realized that a box with a 10 gallon tank, lighting, filter, heater, thermometer hood, etc was $20 cheaper than buying just a hood. 

So I bought the new tank! I put the hood and filter on my original 10 gallon and I used the old filter and the new heater on the new tank. (I used the new heater because I was putting my bettas in there and I liked that heater best because it's better quality.) I made a mesh tank divider and I used one side for Nova, and I'm going to use the other side for Faye once I treat her for ich. I am just gonna have to save up money to get a hood for the divided 10 gallon.


----------



## VanessaPinTN

Tested the water in both tanks. Dosed with Prime and Stability for the night. Will do a 25% water change in the morning for Khan and probably 50% for Ollie. I may end up getting stranded at work a night or two (if I manage to get there at all) so I'd like to make sure Ollie's tank gets a larger change, since it's the one that isn't reading a straight 0.0 on the ammonia front.

Bought the 20 long tank Thursday and just brought it in last night. Wiped it out and put it in the garage this morning so I can take my time and research what I want to put in it.


----------



## Kaxen

Cleaned out my tanks, tied moss to my manzanita trees.

Bought plants because Petco was having a sale and resisted buying another betta (they were all so small... or maybe I never noticed that Nick and Thomas have grown)


----------



## Catthebetta

Today I added water to my fry tank and my 10G downstairs, fed my sorority and 3 in the 10G, and put vinegar eels in the fry tank. 
I'm about to go scrub algae out of a tank that's been in a garage for 2 years empty!


----------



## VanessaPinTN

Did the water changes to the tanks this morning and fed both Khan and Ollie.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaMommaHeather

Today is tank maintenance day. All will get the gravel cleaned via vacuum and water changed on the big tank and ofcourse daily testing. Oh and the bbs tank is up and running with the first batch of eggs in it, interesting to see how this turns out


----------



## SydneyA

I got a ten gallon up and running and fully planted it. Bought a betta for a fish cycle when I fully intended to get some zebra danio for the task but a few of the danio had ick. I was short a dollar to buy the betta I was in love with and I went home without him. Could not stop thinking of him and ran back to get him. At least it was my local pet store.


----------



## fleetfish

Got some new plants and a lovely green metallic plakat. He's a shy little dude, but hopefully I can keep him in the the compartment beside my two ladies for a little while. Also did some 50% wc's for the other boys.


----------



## VanessaPinTN

Washed and set up the medium kritter keeper, the silk plants, and the heater, filled with Prime'd water. Floated the new boy for awhile and finally got him in the tank. I may have to put a second heater in that tank, waiting to see what the current one stabilizes the temp at. 

Will have to check on Ollie & Khan after hubby gets up.


----------



## EdBetaRed

I traded my Veil tail Male for a Half Moon Red Male but I am waiting for his 6 Gallon to recycle before adding him after a huge spike in amonia and the system getting problems.

The man at the other LFS told me that Rasputin was an older Veil tail not suitable for Modern breeding trends. 

They will treat him as he came with a lot of issues and I am learning more about health issues.

Thee new LFS is also a Betta Breeder himself.

Set up a spare 55 Gallon as grow out tank on advice from new LFs


----------



## UkuleleBeans

Water change and new toy!


----------



## Gariana

UkuleleBeans said:


> Water change and new toy!


Ooh, that looks like fun. What exactly is it?


----------



## EdBetaRed

Sold all equipment to focus my breeding Betta set up.

Only kept my new 6 Gallon.


----------



## Sadist

Gariana said:


> Ooh, that looks like fun. What exactly is it?


It looks like a dog toy. They don't sell fish toys, so I guess we have to branch out! Am I right?


----------



## afitzg

Fed the girls and did a 50% water change on one of tanks, switching out her big hidey-hole for one smaller one plus another plant.


----------



## UkuleleBeans

Gariana said:


> Ooh, that looks like fun. What exactly is it?


A puppy toy (brand new, thoroughly cleaned, and guaranteed not to leach chemicals ) I tied it to a suction cup to stop him glass surfing in that corner. I think I'm going to try to train him to go there during feeding time so the food moves around less. He's not the best hunter lol.


----------



## Gariana

UkuleleBeans said:


> A puppy toy (brand new, thoroughly cleaned, and guaranteed not to leach chemicals ) I tied it to a suction cup to stop him glass surfing in that corner. I think I'm going to try to train him to go there during feeding time so the food moves around less. He's not the best hunter lol.


Nice! I love seeing how people use different things in their tanks - thank you! :-D


----------



## Detectorist

Searching for a Goldfish I knew was in there...


----------



## NickAu

Fed blood worm, My Betta finally decided to try some, I think he was impressed.


----------



## VanessaPinTN

All I have done so far today is feed the boys. I will do the prime doses after the kids are in bed, will do water changes tomorrow night after work.


----------



## eatmice2010

Today I let my black male crowntail free into his 10g, he is loving it lol


----------



## kedi

This weekend I split my tank to definite planted and non planted areas. I installed the Aquatic Creations Red/Brown Landscape wall across the right third of the tank, where two Amazon Swords and Elodea are planted. One Sword is growing quite large, the other a bit slower. The Elodea is to the top in the corner. Moved the same company's large rock arch decoration more to left end. Removed all the pea gravel on the left side of the wall and replaced with sand. So I have a planted third and a desert looking two thirds. There is Christmas and Weeping Moss on the large rock decoration. I may plant some more slim, tall growing plants in the planted third. Maybe in replacement of the Elodea?

A Bronze Cory laid eggs last week and a few more just today. I did see mating behavior with the male Cory, so they might be fertile. Maybe they glimpsed a calendar. But the YOYO Loach has managed to eat a fair number of the eggs. I doubt any will survive. That is okay, I did not intend to breed any of my fish.


----------



## kedi

Ooops. Wrong species chat. Oh well. Won't intrude again.


----------



## NickAu

> A Bronze Cory laid eggs last week and a few more just today.


Just remember we all love baby photos.

Did nothing to my tank today, Might do a water change tomorrow again, I do 50% about every 4 days on my 2 foot Betta tank.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for sweet Shiloh,did a gravel vac and gave him a nice big fresh IAL.

The water felt so nice (Ugh! it is so hot here),I wished I could shrink and go swimming with him.


----------



## Polkadot

Double whammy day,wc's for Tike & Arrow. Both little boys are enjoying their anubias.Did a gravel vac for each and put in fresh IAL's. Nice!


----------



## BettaMommaHeather

I prefer not to talk about the fiasco today, but all but one tank has been moved and got about a 75% water change...


----------



## Gariana

Bought a Hydor Koralia Nano circulation pump about a week ago. It was supposed to be quiet, but it was constantly making this annoying humming sound, occasionally getting even louder. So yesterday I took it apart, put it back together, swapped the inner and outer magnet/suction cup holders and put a piece of quilt batting under the outer magnet.

Voila!

Quiet pump :-D


----------



## LittleStar

*New Setup*

I'm so excited, we finally rehomed our ADF so now I am setting up a new 5.5 gallon and getting my cycle going. Right now I have two 5.5, and a new one starting. In the next week I will either have three guppy girls or a Betta, still haven't made my mind up yet! :cheers:


----------



## SondersVeil

Planted a 3.5 gallon halfmoon tank, waiting for it to de-cloud from the Fluval substrate  I love income tax season. Getting a betta and some ghost shrimps for it today!


----------



## Sadist

Blood worm day! Everyone's fat'n'happy.


----------



## NickAu

Today was hose clean day on both the 2 foot and the 6 foot tanks.

Both tanks have canister filters and the inside of the hoses need to be cleaned every now and then, They were feral inside.


----------



## Witchipoo

I divided the sorority today. Little Fireball the copper biter disappeared day before yesterday.  she is just gone. There was a half inch gap. I cut craft mesh for all the gaps and cutouts, no more disappearing fish!
That left 3, two blue greenss and the other copper, India. 
I had to move Biatrice into her own tank so half of Bianca's 10 was empty. India looks really pretty next door to Bianca.
I put a divider in the sorority 10 and the two blue green sisters are in it. Re-scaped both tanks while I was at it.


----------



## Gariana

Switched around stuff in my boys tank to give him something new to explore. Not really happy with the changed layout, but I'll let this be until the next water change day.

edit: well, that resolve lasted for about 10 minutes. My hands were back in the tank and this outcome looks better.


----------



## Polkadot

Had to replace the light bulb in Arrow's tank today,luckily was able to do it without any hassles.

Arrow is such a good little boy,he didn't mind me interrupting his afternoon. Cutie! :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleStar

I am finishing up a cycle on a new 5.5 gallon after rehoming our ADF. By Tuesday I will be picking the new occupant(s), a toss up right now between three female guppies or one Betta.


----------



## Sadist

Today is mysis shrimp day! Everyone's happy. Broke an algae wafer up for the otos, who all want to sit on the same piece of it. They have some sort of pecking order; I'm pretty sure the biggest female gets to eat first. Then, she takes a nap on it.


----------



## Gariana

Moved around some plants in the 33g and swapped one of the plants with one from the betta tank. And few days ago I added some cherry barb babies (from the LFS) to the 33g - they are beyond cute! :-D


----------



## countyrd419

My beloved Patriot has been going downhill and I am making the dreadful position throughout the night as to whether or not to let him SIP. I have done this before and most of you know that I have had Patriot for a few years. Just let me be and no comments as all of you understand how this is difficult to say goodbye to a pet.


----------



## SydneyA

Sadist said:


> Blood worm day! Everyone's fat'n'happy.


Here too!


----------



## VillagerSparky

Changed a coconut cave for a mug, because I think Bubbles fins were catching on it somewhere.


----------



## Vrisnem

Scrubbed old tank down (I'd been putting it off for a couple weeks as it had nothing in it and BLECH I regret that) and everything that was in it and it's now air drying. WC and replaced all the plants in the divided tank with some BiOrb plants on Roan's side (which involved me moving him into the currently empty other side for a short while so he wouldn't get hurt), as the ones he had were too poor quality and I fear tore his tail. Finally managed to get the pH levels in the tank down and treated him to bloodworm after for being so good (and not giving me grumpy face for destroying his bubble nest) while I was fiddling with things and making lots of noise all afternoon. He won't stop playing in his new plants to even come out and see me now so I think he's happy.


----------



## Gariana

Everyone got blood worms - or, as we like to call it, it was "spaghetti bolognese day" :lol:


----------



## RMKelly

Changed a few things around and added a rock to hold down Kirito's driftwood.


----------



## SydneyA

I had to completely scrub a 2.5 gallon due to an algae explosion. Then I fed everyone some defrosted mysis shrimp. They go crazy for them! I also moved some small tanks because I think there was too much weight on my desk


----------



## Kaxen

Moved Thomas to my desk so I can watch both my bettas while I work.

....or try to work anyway hahaha


----------



## torileeann11

50% water changes and manual algae scrubbin' for all the tanks today. They look so purty now.


----------



## Olivia27

Omega One mini color for everyone. No dinner tonight just because my schedule doesn't allow me to be home by dinner time =\ 50% wc for all the foster tanks and Merah's bowl. He's got to float with Willow thanks to UPS losing my Hydor Theo >.> meanwhile his actual tank gets a thorough vacuuming. Darn, that tank is filthy. I never saw how filthy because the tannin makes it hard to see through but apparently I have a dead crypt and about a thousand dead Salvinias. Took almost four buckets to remove all the plant matter. Yeeesh.


----------



## torileeann11

Olivia27 said:


> Darn, that tank is filthy. I never saw how filthy because the tannin makes it hard to see through but apparently I have a dead crypt and about a thousand dead Salvinias. Took almost four buckets to remove all the plant matter. Yeeesh.


That's how I feel about the sorority right now. I planted a bunch of stuff and it is in the process of figuring out who is strong enough to root and who just melts and dies. I am removing dead plants daily.. but the rooted ones are shooting runners, so it's all working out. I guess the smaller ones either can't compete, or didn't like the stress of trimming and planting.


----------



## Olivia27

I'm *this* close to giving up. Just rinse out the tank, get a 5g instead and buy new plants. My other crypts, one Anubias, Frogbit and duckweed are OK, but for some reason Salvinia just doesn't want to grow on my tanks. It's *bleep*ing everywhere too. Makes my tank look unkempt =\ truth is I do 25% three times a week!


----------



## Witchipoo

I got Vincent's 15, Pearl's 10 and the 10 that India will be sharing with the new boy moved to the fish wall today! All set up, rearranged and sparkling clean. I did make a stupid mistake though. I have a blue mystery snail and a little black nerite that have been in Vincent's tank. Well i decided to put Seabusquit, the little nerite, in Pearl's tank and she promptly swam over and bit off a feeler and ate it! I feel so bad. Little guy is back in with Vincent and hiding in the Grecian Urn. 
That was such a dumb move, i know females are hunters more often than not.


----------



## Detectorist

50% water change. My one gallon tank is doing well. Java Moss is growing.


----------



## katalindia

Installed the new filter, heater, and Fennex stringray light on my 2.5gal project! Added an itty bitty driftwood that I had boiled 3 days ago. Also cut a plexiglass top for it now. Tomorrow morning I'll probably moved the plants around some more...


----------



## kedi

In the last week, I made a couple of changes.
I removed the large fake rock decoration. It is a very nice, realistic one. But I don't like the large volume of stagnant water that is inside it. And I wanted to make some good hiding, shade places.

I got a few pieces of black Rundlestone. It is a sedimentary rock. I got 1" slabs and propped a couple of larger slabs up with smaller pieces to make two slanted slabs, with spaces underneath. I used black aquarium silicone to construct them. One larger then the other.

I siliconed some pieces of gravel on the top, and tied some moss to them. A couple of the Cories have used the hiding places.

I then went to the store to get a better algae remover and ended up getting three more decorations as well. One hollow hiding place that looks like a rounded stone. I liked it, due to it not having a rough surface or sharp edges. It is an Exo Terra reptile habitat piece. Nicely made. Realistic looking. Thin wall. Smooth edges. It looks to have had more thought and effort put into it's simple use, to not harm the animal.

I also got two Magnatural pieces. They are supposed to look like the type of large fungus you see on some trees or stumps. But turning them upside down, the shape and color is quite rock like.

They are foam core with quite realistic surface. One medium and one small. They attach by magnets. I was worried that they might be too buoyant. It is very close, but they do stay in place. I put the large one partially over the smaller one, at the top third of the tank. They look a bit odd right now, as I have no background. So they appear to be floating in air/water. But they look good. Attached to the back, they take up no floor space, do not hold stagnant water, easy to move and replace.

The Black Neons and Platy seem to like them a lot. The Black Neons are usually in the top area and have nothing there, till now. The Platy seems to like floating just above the top one. The Neons like the shade under it.

I may get another of each one. And a background that will blend them in a bit. There is a larger one available in the same style and others of actual rock style. I will try the largest one. But I think I might have to bore into the back of it and add some weight. Each piece has two strong magnets in the decoration with two magnets for the other side of the glass. They just manage to hold them submerged. The larger one has only two magnets as well. That might not be enough to keep it down, without added weight.

I am hoping my Yoyo Loach, will like the new hollow rock. He will outgrow the hammock he found in the Amazon Sword plants soon.


----------



## RMKelly

Today was Kirito's water change day, it's was filthy! How can such a little fish make such big mess!? So I did a 90% change which included removing and cleaning the gravel and scrubbing the tank and decor. He's rather peeved about being taken out of his tank and then being put next to Sasuke. He's also got himself a new black background, looks so classy! 

Sasuke got some of Kirito's Java Moss put into his tank to help keep the water clean as well as a new black background.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I was kind of lazy today with my daily tank maintenance, but the tanks did get refilled from evaporation. And I set up a divided tank for my 2 newest boys! I'm hoping the $1 per gallon sale will come back soon...
I also switched Akio's filter with a sponge filter (because I needed his filter) and he actually seems to like the sponge filter better!


----------



## BettaStarter24

I did Chihiro's water change today after treatment for parasites and then when I got home for the weekend for work I did David's water change after treatment for parasites. 

Wednesday I divided my cycled 5.5g tank for Sammy and Tadashi and did a 100% change on Tadashi's old 2.6g tank for my new boy Vincent. 

Yesterday was water change for EVERYONE but chihiro. Vincent even got another water change after a mysterious ammonia spike. He also got Aquarium salt and Methylene Blue to try to help with his issues. When I left for home he was more active but still breathing funny.


----------



## Polkadot

Water change day for little Tike.Just a gravel vac and added in his fresh IAL,though I did move the IAL and his leaf hammock to the opposite side of his tank (which he seems very happy with) and put his wisteria plant (which is getting really big) in their place. Tike was zooming around happily,so yeah nice and easy. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

Water change on all four tanks. I also researched what's bothering my emerged plants and how to take care of it (mealy bugs, yuck, what a mess!). Fed everyone Omega One Frozen community formula with algae wafers for the vegetarian and omnivore cleaners. I'm thinking of upgrading the light on my 10 gallon, but I need to figure out a way to bring it up with the hubby that's gentle but direct. All I can think of is "Can I buy this $40 light bulb for the fish tank?" Ugg.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Captain.Just a gravel vac and replaced his IAL with a nice fresh one. He really loves wc day and when I'm finished he goes around the tank checking over the gravel like a chook looking for bugs,lol. He is very cute! :mrgreen:


----------



## RMKelly

Cleaned my boys' driftwood, changed Sasuke's water sprite around and picked out all the dead bits of their Java Moss.


----------



## fleetfish

Water changes all around and I finally got the IAL I'd ordered , after six weeks of waiting (customs -_-). The fish are calmer now that they have some IAL in their water, especially my little terror, Cassius. He's so much more mellow.

Also just caught Edamame, my turquoise grizzle DTHM, resting on top of his leaf, it was so cute


----------



## Olivia27

Bought another gravel vac, and a cut-to-fit filter media both to use on my brand new 5g and to baffle the existing filters. Fed everyone Omega One Mini Color. Been planning to do a water change for all the foster tanks but got too busy working on a research paper =\ But hey, the day isn't over. I'll do it after dinner.

Also on my to-do list:
- start dosing ES for Kitt. Something's up with this guy 
- huge water change for the empty 5.5
- email the online store I got my Stingray from and ask where my order is!
- start cycling the brand new 5


----------



## fleetfish

Did a nearly 100% waterchange on the 10g, and I may put Cassius in there. He may feel better and less aggressive if he has a huge territory to roam. 

I was picking up some things from Petsmart and found a very beautiful, but broken, little CT boy. He's a silver copper metallic but he's quite sick, not eating, clamped. I hope he pulls through. For now he's got some IAL in his temporary, and I am setting up a heated hospital tank asap.


----------



## A Betta Future

Bought new Betta and tested water


----------



## RMKelly

Water change day, I moved Kirito onto the desk next to Sasuke, they both got black backgrounds put the sides of their tanks since they had a "flare-off". They are also getting new styrofoam cup caves.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for little Tike :mrgreen:,replaced his IAL and did a gravel vac. After I finished his wc I noticed that his heater had bubbles and water inside it! Cannot understand how that happened so quickly,anyway I luckily had a spare 25W and was able to replace it quickly.Ugh!


----------



## NickAu

Water change day on the big tank. The water is murky because I use Easy-Life it will clear in a few hours.

They love the hose.


----------



## RMKelly

Trimmed my boys' water sprite, Kirito is happy about it, but Sasuke is currently not speaking to me and keeps flaring at me because of it. Just can't please some fish lol


----------



## Polkadot

Water change day for my lovely big glittery boy Shiloh.Just the usual gravel vac and replaced his IAL with a fresh one. He LOVES laying amongst his wisteria and the plant is getting so big,so I hooked it on the driftwood that has anubias on it just to position it better in the tank,and to give him space to come to the front for feeding. He is a very happy boy. :mrgreen:


----------



## stellenternet

Cleaned out an old 10 gallon and added fresh substrate and started cycling it.
I'm hoping to start a sorority.:lol:


----------



## RMKelly

Sasuke got his very own heater since the nights are starting to cool down and I moved around his filter and his water sprite while he beat up my hands.


----------



## fleetfish

I sought out Yuzu's forgiveness for dropping him on the carpet today by giving him the run of the 10g all to himself.Yuzu is okay, it's just that he's a little sweetheart and I hate to see him hurt like that.

And also got a glass top for free for the 10g, it's a bit short but I am thinking of using some plastic mesh or screen for the rest of it, sand the edges down when I have time. Next: LED lights!


----------



## Detectorist

Upgraded my guy from a 1 gal to a 2 gal fish bowl.


----------



## NickAu

Getting ready for water change, I am pre heating and treating the water.


----------



## Vrisnem

Bought a new tank for Paris' quarantine (as the one I already had set up for that is now unexpectedly occupied) and got that set-up. Ordered a new heater online as it didn't come with one; I bought a cheap £15 starter tank so it literally just came with a filter and some gravel. He's going into the divided tank with Roan later so it'll be good to keep as a spare after he's done with it. 

WC for Roan. Did some decorating. Been debating names for the new girls in my head all day.


----------



## Detectorist

Siphoned my female's tank. Moved the male's tank next to her. Looked like love at first sight!


----------



## nixie

Cleaned my two of my 1.5 gallon bowls and added some live plants


----------



## Polkadot

Had to move Tike to a new tank (luckily I had a spare) today after the whole lighting compartment broke down in his old tank.Ugh,such a shame because I loved that tank.Anyway I moved all his stuff over to his new tank today which surprisingly didn't take too long.

Was actually the first cool/cold Autumn day today,but I kept the little boy warm and the plants were kept moist and transferred over no problem.

Tike is very happy now that he has light again,and so are his plants.Me too! :mrgreen:


----------



## RMKelly

Water change day, did a 50% WC on both of my boys' tanks and moved a few things around. Thinking of running down to my LFS to get Sasuke a new light since he hates his current one.


----------



## Vrisnem

A rush feeding before I had to get on the train. Not going to see my boy and ladies for a few days. Luckily they all got a water change yesterday.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Put in plants, got a new Red Marble CT Girl for my sorority. :3


----------



## ashleynicol3

Did a water change & added plants!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PiratePupTN

I cleaned a 10gl I found in my parents garage. Debating on installing a divider so it can house two Betta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thehayfield

Added some more silk plants!


----------



## Polkadot

Water change day for Shiloh,gravel vac and replaced his IAL also rearranged his plants a little which he seems very happy with. :mrgreen:

Also received my tub of NLS Thera A pellets and gave them to the boys for their evening feed.It was'fins up' from all of them.YAY!


----------



## fleetfish

Topped off King Yuzu's water, fed everyone and I think I ate a pellet >_< it was disgusting. Now doing everyone else's water changes.


----------



## ashleynicol3

fleetfish said:


> Topped off King Yuzu's water, fed everyone and I think I ate a pellet >_< it was disgusting. Now doing everyone else's water changes.




Lol at you eating a pellet


----------



## Vrisnem

fleetfish said:


> Topped off King Yuzu's water, fed everyone and I think I ate a pellet >_< it was disgusting. Now doing everyone else's water changes.


How did you manage that? :lol:

50% WC and vacuum for all now that I'm back home. Also received an email from transhipper confirming Paris will be with me next week. :-D


----------



## fleetfish

I'm not sure, it must have gotten stuck under my fingernail ... and I was eating toast and it was all of a sudden extremely fish/oil tasting. It was an Omega One, so it was big ... ewww.


----------



## NickAu

Making snello and garlic juice.


----------



## PiratePupTN

I finally got my two Betta upgraded to a ten gallon to share. Plus I got two new tanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMKelly

Gave my boys an early water change, moved everything around in both their tanks and gave Kirito new gravel.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Tike.He cracked me up today,I turned around to get the gravel vac and when I looked back he had a mouth full of his Riccia plant,when he saw me look at him he spat it out like ' I didn't do it',sprung lol. :mrgreen:


----------



## SydneyA

ashleynicol3 said:


> Did a water change & added plants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get that tank? It looks great!


----------



## Vrisnem

Fed and water change for all before I left, as my parents asked me come over for the weekend. Continued prepping Paris' tank with filter start. 

Also been informed just four days in advance that I've a hospital appointment an hour away that I wasn't even told I had been recommended for... and it's for the day Paris is due. So I spent the afternoon trying to find if anyone could come over while I'm out because my neighbours work so there is no one to leave him with. Luckily found someone.


----------



## Polkadot

Usually a day off from water changes,but I did a mini clean for Captain & Shiloh who have both turned into poop machines.


----------



## countyrd419

Today, I am giving Teal a new IAL and washing one of his shell decor.


----------



## Olivia27

Nothing special LOL yesterday was wc day for everyone, which was interesting because I pull out my 5g KKs and put them up on the kitchen counter to do wc now. Law of physics does not allow siphoning to be an easy process when the bucket and the tank is on the same level ._. forgot to dose ferts today. Should go home and do that. I also should start aquascaping ASAP. But I don't want to move yet LOL 

I don't know why am I even replying to this thread right now XD I'm just bored


----------



## ashleynicol3

SydneyA said:


> Where did you get that tank? It looks great!




Thanks! It's an Aqueon Mini Bow 5 gallon. I got it from Petco. I ordered it from their website but they also have them in stores.


----------



## Kaxen

I spent two hours trying to eradicate duckweed from my 75g tank.


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Shiloh,very quick and easy with just a gravel vac and replaced his IAL. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sadist

Water change day for everyone. I see a batch of fresh snail babies. I'm going to squish a few every day ("yay, food!" say the inhabitants). I don't mind a few in there, but when they run out of food, they eat my plants (even the roots).


----------



## Gariana

I haven't posted much in a while, but I'm still here with my finned friends. Today was regular water change day for the 33g, betta boy has his shower on Wednesdays.


----------



## Engel

Switched one of my boys from a 1.75gal to a 2.5gal today. 
He seems to enjoy having more space, but I had to throw out his beehive hidey hole. The paint was bubbling and chipping off =/ I feel bad about it. He's slept in it every night since I got him. I put a coffee mug in there instead, but he doesn't seem too thrilled with it. I think he liked have two entrances. I'll have to get something else for him when I have the money.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Redid Loki's tank, and added more sand, then redid it again, and realized I didn't need to add that much sand *censored* >.<. Then I did a quick clean on Chili's tank (does anyone know if there is a gravel vac for something as small as a 2.5? My only concern is uprooting the plants..) and added one of the new plants, to replace a dying one, then I did another early wc on Jasper's tank and cleaned up the bottom, and tied a new plant to the rock knot that I put in, then I scooped everyone's poop, and topped off the tanks, then I did a 50% with fresh AQ salt for my new boy. I.AM.POOPED

Oh yeah, I also spilled _more than HALF_ the bottle of Prime all over the bathroom floor and me...FFFF >.<


----------



## Olivia27

Awe Dangerous that sucks big time =\ I swear I would scream x___x

- cleaned the foster tanks
- moved Cypris to a hospital tank while his 5.5 gets dosed with Cupramine. Some type of snail appeared out of nowhere last night and had 100 babies this morning. Nope.
- 50% wc for Willow
- 20% wc for Merah
- thorough cleaning (~50%) for Sapho
- dosed ferts

Was about to do a 20% for Silhouette too but time flies and suddenly it's already time to go to work ._. Forgot to re-dose Techno's ES... Ugh. I also fed everyone except for Cobalt. Just because I forgot x__x


----------



## DangerousAngel

Trust me, there were no clean words running through my head LOL

I'm thinking about doing a 100% for our new boy, and doing some epsom salts instead, maybe that would help what seems like SBD.


----------



## NickAu

I cleaned my 2 foot tank.

Can somebody please tell my shrimp my fingers are not on the menu.


----------



## Kaxen

Aw that's cute!

>_> Today I was shaking my shrimp off my pennywort that I was selling and picking snails off since the buyer didn't want snails.

Also it took 3 days of skimming the water's surface, but my 75g is definitely duckweed free now. klshljdgfsdkj

Was planning on taking apart my fry bucket after mailing what I sold but I can't count my fish properly apparently and there are two multie fry left.

Dosing excel in Nick's tank. Nick seems to be in a way better mood with more protein because he has gone and bubblenested.


----------



## NickAu

I once used ferts in my tanks and it killed all my Vallis, I no longer use any ferts other that fish snail and shrimp poop.

I don't think I need ferts.


----------



## ashleynicol3

NickAu said:


> I once used ferts in my tanks and it killed all my Vallis, I no longer use any ferts other that fish snail and shrimp poop.
> 
> I don't think I need ferts.




I just love your tanks! So lush!


----------



## Vrisnem

Moved Kairi to a smaller tank on my desk to keep an eye on her clamped fins. Kept losing her in the 5g. At least this way there are less places for her to hide so I don't need to put my hands in the tank each time to find her.


----------



## NickAu

> At least this way there are less places for her to hide so I don't need to put my hands in the tank each time to find her.


Why is she clamping? 

Less places to hide stresses the fish.
Maybe its because you keep putting your hands in the tank to find her?


----------



## Olivia27

^ my thoughts exactly. If I see a clamped fish first thing I do is test the water. Might be an ammo spike, who knows. Moving her to a more open tank... Actually, moving her at all is going to stress her out even more. Is there a reason why you need to put your hands in to find her? I would vote to not do that.


----------



## Vrisnem

NickAu said:


> Why is she clamping?
> 
> Less places to hide stresses the fish.
> Maybe its because you keep putting your hands in the tank to find her?


More the places are narrow enough that I can try to locate her. 

I think the problem was due to introducing shrimp to the tank. She seemed fine beforehand, but an hour or two later seemed stressed. It's been a couple days and no improvement. There are a lot of plants in there (about a dozen) and multiple hiding spots so it was impossible for me to find her. I was checking in the morning/evenings just to make sure she was alive. 

Moved some of her things to the other tank. Still places she can hide, but it doesn't take me five minutes to locate her! Can pretty much assume if she's not visible from any angle she's hiding in a particular decoration. 

I'm planning to check the water and clean out her main tank tomorrow. She did have a water change right before the shrimp were introduced but she seemed fine beforehand.


----------



## Vrisnem

Well update seeing as I can't edit. She seems to be doing a little better already. She hid for the first hour or so, but for the first time in days she's swimming up at the surface and managed to eat something. 

Can't do much about her tank right now due to it being 2am, but on further inspection looks like the heater is giving out. And seems to be what I think is algae inside decorations / the base of plants. Knew the heater wasn't very good and she was going to get the one from quarantine after Paris came out. Might switch them around as the quarantine tank is much smaller. Less space to heat maybe it'll work better in there? It's the type that just raises the overall temperature by 5 degrees.


----------



## NickAu

Today I hand fed my shrimp and Mystery snail. I will have to put my camera on a tripod so I can video it one day. Yes it tickles when shrimp walk on your hand.


----------



## Kaxen

Aw cute!


----------



## Detectorist

Sterilized the 10g tank and equipmentwhere two sets of guppies died without any signs of disease. Did a 40% water change on male Betta 2g tank and female 2.5 gal tank.


----------



## Gariana

Did a complete makeover to my boys tank - switched out the old decor and replaced it with a smooth natural stone (red and white granite-style) boulder that has about a dozen 2 inch wide holes. One of the local aquarium stores has a large selection of these and I just couldn't resist anymore.

I also added a green weaved place mat to the outside of one of the walls - it gets a bit of sun in the summer and that causes green hair algae to arrive.


----------



## lunathemarble

Hoover'd the tank and added a some fresh water. Never really seem to need to do big water changes b/c it seems like I'm cleaning up after something in the tank every 2-3 days: nerite eggs, leftover food, dead plant matter, etc. Today it was yet another molt from the ghost shrimp. Sigh.


----------



## NickAu

lunathemarble said:


> Hoover'd the tank and added a some fresh water. Never really seem to need to do big water changes b/c it seems like I'm cleaning up after something in the tank every 2-3 days: nerite eggs, leftover food, dead plant matter, etc. Today it was yet another molt from the ghost shrimp. Sigh.


I must be the worst fish keeper in the world, I never vacuum or remove anything other than water from my tanks at water change time, I clean my filters when the water stops flowing, I do not fertilize the plants.

And I especially do not remove shrimp husks after they molt, Because the shrimp eat these.

My plants are lush and green and my fish are healthy, 

I am such a bad fish keeper that my shrimp breed faster than my fish can eat them and Kuhli Loaches are actually breeding in my tank.


----------



## JawsandChess

Today I got up and fed my three boys each a bit of bloodworm and was pleasantly surprised when my newest betta actually ate the worms without hesitation. Chess made me smile when he flared his gills at the bloodworm as he usually did and Jaws made me sigh when he spat his back out, but ate a pellet so I'd climb off his back. I moved the bowls onto my dresser with paper between them so they don't stress each other out and so they can get indirect sunshine instead of being on a cluttered shelf (it also gave me an excuse to clean off my dresser and muck up my bookcase. Baby steps, I guess XD). I really like the line up of my boys and I love seeing them as the first thing I see when I walk in. Though Jaws and the new little guy (Leaning towards Pececito for a name, but I'm still reluctant to call him that because of his colorings and the proposed name of Sharky) started out on my dresser, I can imagine poor Chess' shock at being moved. (Jaws is practically used to moving now. His bowl's been in the kitchen, on my dresser, on my shelf, back in the kitchen for cleaning days, and then back on my dresser). Pretty good day, really x3


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for Shiloh. :mrgreen: Did the usual gravel vac and replaced his IAL. Also took out some of his wisteria plant which is growing great and taking over. I think Shiloh likes having the extra swim space now without so much of it in there.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Cleaned poop out of the tanks and refilled them, now I'm headed home to set Zanzibar's new 2.6 gal tank up!


----------



## fleetfish

Newest guy, Orca. I went to get some nerite snails and Prime, and Orca caught my eye ... he's a beautiful black and white marble DTHM.


----------



## ashleynicol3

I love Orca! So unique!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polkadot

water change day for lovely Lotus.:mrgreen:Gravel vac'd,replaced his IAL and moved around some of his anubias plants and his water sprite,looks much nicer now.I wasn't too happy with it before,will be adding in some riccia for him soon too.


----------



## Crossroads

Flipped on lights and watched the pencilfish emerge from their shelter in the ammania, did some algae scrubbing on the 10. When I get back home I might be setting up a 2.5 in my room for a plakat I've been pining over for a month now.


----------



## NickAu

Changed the water on my 2 foot tank I was going to take it apart, I got a 30 liter Aquael cube for my male Betta Ossie, Till I saw this.


----------



## Vrisnem

Water changes for Paris & Nami. 

Buried Kairi and Roan at my folks place (as I don't have a garden).


----------



## lunathemarble

Added a water sprite to the tank. Luna hated the process of me moving all the other plants around but loves the end result.


----------



## shmac

fleetfish, he is GORGEOUS, oh my!!

Got my first ammonia reading on the 10 gal I'm cycling....aah! This is my first time cycling and I've been using fish food rather sparingly because I don't know how much to dose. I was beginning to think that my test kit was no good, but I'm finally on the right track. Phew!


----------



## countyrd419

I dusted Teal's tank lid.


----------



## Polkadot

No water changes today (YAY),just feeding.


----------



## ashleynicol3

WC day for both my bettas. Counted my anubias (12!) and split them equally between both tanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousAngel

Did a 50% last night for Loki, who got his new filter, and today I do a 50% for Kai, and Jasper, and I'm playing around with plants in Zanzibar's tank.


----------



## Polkadot

Did a double water change today for Shiloh & Captain. :mrgreen::mrgreen:Both boys got lovely big new IALs.
The plants are going great in their tanks,I especially love the water sprite in Captain's place it sits on the surface across over half of his tank now,he loves playing under it and it's so green and fresh looking. I put a little sprig of it in Shiloh's place last week and it is already doubled in size and looks really nice.


----------



## Crossroads

Well this was last night but shhh forgot to add this yesterday. Did a full change on Kydoimos' tank to try to pull out more of the methylene blue that I dosed him with. Replaced AQ salt since it seems to have been helping him heal.
Propagated my L. repens since it was trying to grow out of the water. Odessa barbs nibbled on my hands as I replanted the trimmings. 
Fed the tanks with Ocean Nutrition formula one frozen food. Ky inspected it then wanted nothing to do with it.
Today flipped on lights and got a millisecond flare from Ky before he darted for the bottom and glared at me balefully from his corner.


----------



## Gariana

Today was water change day for the 33g, so I used the chance to do a somewhat large rescape. Two of the plants growing on pieces of wood (narrow leaf and trident java fern) had grown so huge they looked like lumps, so I took these apart, trimmed them down and also moved some other plants.

I think the end result looks quite nice :-D


----------



## Kornel351

I installed a Ehiem Everyday Feeder on my Saltwater tank with Omega One flakes( didn't know how they would do with new life spectrum pellets but would try maybe today) and gave my fish frozen brine shrimp and my snowflake eel got regular de-frosted shrimp since I had given him some silversides before.


----------



## Olivia27

... Shipped off my boys to the pet sitter. I am now down to four: three girls and one Cobalt. All of whom will be picked up by my second pet sitter tomorrow. 


Waaaaaah :'(


----------



## Vrisnem

Olivia27 said:


> ... Shipped off my boys to the pet sitter. I am now down to four: three girls and one Cobalt. All of whom will be picked up by my second pet sitter tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Waaaaaah :'(


Oh hon. :-( Pretty sure I read somewhere that you're an international student. Preparing to go home for the summer?


----------



## Olivia27

Vrisnem said:


> Oh hon. :-( Pretty sure I read somewhere that you're an international student. Preparing to go home for the summer?


Yea I'm from Asia too ._. so I can't just pack the babies and go. Glad I met awesome people on here that stepped up to pet sit though

EDIT: LMAO I SENT THE WRONG FISH. I have Sapho and the girls as we speak, and sent Cobalt away instead! Oh my holy goodness finals week has made me unable to recognize my own boys XD


----------



## Vrisnem

Olivia27 said:


> Yea I'm from Asia too ._. so I can't just pack the babies and go. Glad I met awesome people on here that stepped up to pet sit though
> 
> EDIT: LMAO I SENT THE WRONG FISH. I have Sapho and the girls as we speak, and sent Cobalt away instead! Oh my holy goodness finals week has made me unable to recognize my own boys XD


That's such a shame that you're separated for the summer. I get antsy just going away for the weekend sometimes. :-(

& oh my lord LOL.


----------



## Olivia27

Being separated from beloved pets is just an ongoing theme in my life. 9 months every year I'm also away from my dog, Diamond. When I see my dog, I don't see my fish. When I see my fish, I don't see my dog. Hopefully this whole drama ends next summer when I fly the dog over. It's surprisingly, almost sadly, easier than flying a fish over.


----------



## Vrisnem

Olivia27 said:


> Being separated from beloved pets is just an ongoing theme in my life. 9 months every year I'm also away from my dog, Diamond. When I see my dog, I don't see my fish. When I see my fish, I don't see my dog. Hopefully this whole drama ends next summer when I fly the dog over. It's surprisingly, almost sadly, easier than flying a fish over.


So Diamond lives in your home country? :-(

I live between cats I've kept for years, and my hamster & fish, but at least I can visit my cats whenever I want because I live only an hour and a half away from them. I don't want to imagine what it would be like not seeing either for a long time. The longest I've been separated from the cats is three weeks.


----------



## Olivia27

It's pretty crazy, but it does make me feel better when I imagine what life would be like if I have Diamond here in The States since the get-go. First of all I wouldn't have fish, and second of all I'd probably pull out all my hair within a month LOL on the flip side, I also can't imagine having my tanks back home where the parents scrutinize even the way I breathe. It's bad enough that I'm fully aware I lack impulse control LOL to this day, they still think I only have one Betta ;-) 

In another news, to stay on topic, I was thinking that it's WC day today when I realized I just did WC last night. Because I thought yesterday is Monday :roll: kinda nice how I don't have to do WC today, but now I worry if that will hurt my plants... since they eat nitrates. They must hate my paranoid WC schedule lol do hope the Flourish-Excel-Osmocote Plus combo would make up for it


----------



## Vrisnem

Olivia27 said:


> I also can't imagine having my tanks back home where the parents scrutinize even the way I breathe. It's bad enough that I'm fully aware I lack impulse control LOL to this day, they still think I only have one Betta ;-)


:lol:

What started off as a 25% WC for Paris turned into 75% and 45 minutes of work on his divided tank. Intend to do the same for Nami sometime this week, but for today just WC. Also spent a bit of time ensuring quarantine is ready for it's new occupant coming tomorrow!! 

My flatmate walked in while I was fiddling with quarantine. Luckily she provided me with the perfect excuse when she asked, "Are you moving Nami into there?" (She knows I've been planning to get Nami a new tank because I hate it!). So I just quickly said yes haha I want her to be surprised when the new boy comes!


----------



## Darius359au

Trimmed the moss in Speedy's tank ,( it and the other plants in his tank have gone nuts since I got the new light),and transplanted it in to Spud and Zorro's divided tank - adding more and new plants to that now I've replaced its light with the same type of light as speedy's ,only been a week but a big difference already!


----------



## shmac

So happy I could cry! I didn't technically DO anything with my tank other than test it...after three weeks of no change during my fishless cycle, I suddenly had a nitrite spike and my ammonia's dropping! I was beginning to think that I was just not meant to have fish, lol. Now I'm more excited to get some plants and decor! Eep!


----------



## fleetfish

Orca's temporary setup is three plastic plants and fine black gravel .... not much, but I am planning on getting him some driftwood, real plants and a shelter tomorrow. I'm a little worried about those plastic things tearing those lovely fins of his, so the sooner the better.


----------



## Gariana

I set up a new 6.6 gallon planted tank. I'm still not sure if this one will be used for a betta or maybe a small shoal of something like chili rasboras.

Also, asked why my LFS, which always has very nice bettas, doesn't stock plakats anymore. They said people just don't buy them. And this was the only place around here that had them before... Sigh.

_*sad panda* :frown2:_


----------



## Crossroads

Fed the finbabies as usual at lights on.
Merida, Malarkey and Ky got bits of Ocean Nutrition Formula One (my last block T~T)
The community got the rest of the block plus a mix of bloodworms, daphnia and spirulina brine shrimp. Slices of cucumber were also added for the snails.
Rearranged some of the plants in the back and scrubbed a bit of diatoms from my front glass. Added more IAL to the tank.


----------



## Crash

Gave everyone some live blackworms, especially since Renji has been a butt since I moved him into the shallow 10 gallon :roll:

He keeps surfing the glass at the front of the tank, and swims against the corner when he knows I'm over to feed him, but doesn't eat the pellets cause he doesn't pay attention to where I drop them; ugh! So he's pretty much been near starving himself for the past week :lol: he still has some worms left over in the bottom for later at least, and he ate quite a few!

Also moved my 5.5 gallon to my desk and made it a nice home for my new baby rabbit snails :-D They're eating the blanched green pepper I put in there for them earlier right now, so adorable!


----------



## bettafishsam

Set up a new breeding tank, put almond leaves into every tank, planted new ferns in my females, introduced a koi female to my cycled 2.5, introduced a opuque female to my sorority, redesigned my sorority, fed my breeding pair blood worms, altered my 2.5 tanks filter, water changed my gallon tank.


----------



## kitkat67

Bought a large bundle of Argentine sword, two more rabbit snails, and did a huge water change.


----------



## PrincessSeyshells

Nothing. It's poor Sammy's fasting day. I did stick my finger in her tank today just to see what she would do...does that count? Haha. Tomorrow, most of my plants and the sponge filter for Sammy's five gallon should arrive in the mail so I'll be super busy then. Can't wait!


----------



## kitkat67

I am curious, why do people fast their fish? I certainly don't like to not eat for a whole day. I feed my fish twice a day as much as they can eat and they've all been happy and healthy since I've gotten them.


----------



## mingking

kitkat67 said:


> I am curious, why do people fast their fish? I certainly don't like to not eat for a whole day. I feed my fish twice a day as much as they can eat and they've all been happy and healthy since I've gotten them.


I do it as to make sure I'm not overfeeding them. Especially when I see a little bump under my bettas. 

Although, I've only been told to do this and read on forums. I'm sure other members have better answers XD

Today I planted my amazon sword, did water changes, and found out my driftwood is STILL NOT WATERLOGGED!! Argh!


----------



## PrincessSeyshells

Mostly what mingking said for me as well. My last betta was very prone to bloating, so I guess it's just a habit from that.


----------



## SplashyBetta

kitkat67 said:


> I am curious, why do people fast their fish? I certainly don't like to not eat for a whole day. I feed my fish twice a day as much as they can eat and they've all been happy and healthy since I've gotten them.


I don't fast mine either. There have been no scientific studies to show it has any positive effect so I don't see the point. All mine get fed once a day until their bellies are a little round.


----------



## Polkadot

Did water changes for Captain and Lotus. Also took some lace fern (which is growing very fast & beautifully) from Captain's tank and put some more in for Shiloh and Baron.They are all very happy little boys! :mrgreen:


----------

